# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Blue's Spiderweb

## The Blue Meanie

*Blue&#39;s Spiderweb*

The complete dream journal of The Blue Meanie, a.k.a., me.

First off, welcome to my Dream Journal.  ::bigteeth::   This dream journal contains _most_ dreams I remember having since joining Dream Views in March of 2006.  As of today, that&#39;s about a year&#39;s worth of dreams.  These dreams are not censored for content, but the real-life people and places they involve are always anonymised to protect them and me from any possible embarassment - this HAS been a problem for me in the past, so there is a good reason for this measure.  I will explain how this works later.  This first post is meant to tell readers of my journal a bit about me, and to help them and act as a guide to reading my DJ entries.

About me:
I&#39;m 21, male, and live in New Zealand.  I&#39;m currently a university student, without a part-time job yet.  I&#39;m also a Dream Guide, sort of a junior mod and forum helper, on this site, Dream Views.  When I am on top of my game, my dream recall is usually 2-3 dreams a night of varying quality, but that said, I often go through slumps in which I have very little recall.  Most of the time this is due to me not trying hard enoguh or keeping an irregular sleep pattern.  I have lucid dreams perhaps more infrequently than some of the other more experienced members of Dream Views, but again, this is most of the time due to lack of effort.  Bad me, I know.

About my DJ entries:
All my dreams will have a "header" containing info about the dream.  It will always be in the following format:

(Date) (Time) // (Lucid or not) // (Level of vividity) // (Length of dream) // (Type of dream)
Title: "(Title of dream)"Most of the time I forget the exact time I had the dream, but when I do, it is recorded.  I will usually have the date.The level of vividity is estimated, and will vary from "Very low" which usually indicates a very hazy, foggy, vague dream to "very high" vividity which indicates a dream around about as vivid as real-life, or perhaps slightly more or less vivid.Length of the dream is an estimated measure of how much actually happened and how much time seemed to pass in the dream - not neccessarily how much time actually passed in real-life.The "Type" of dream is mainly for my own reference.  Most dreams will just be referred to as "Standard Dream".  If the dream has sexual content it will be labelled "Sexual dream".  If I am not sure what happened and it was very vague and little more than a feeling and ideas, it will be called an "Impression", and if it is a fragment of a larger dream I cannot remember, and is somewhat disjointed, it will be called a "Dream Fragment".  Occaisionally you&#39;ll see some different labels.  Usually applied to "special" dreams, especially long or vivid or with a dominant theme.  If the dream is a lucid, I&#39;ll tell you if it was a DILD or WILD or something else, in this "type of dream" slot.All my dreams will also be colour-coded.  Here&#39;s what the colours mean:

Navy Blue = Will be used for the main body of any non-lucid dream.
Dark Green = Will be used for the main body of any lucid dream.
(Bear in mind, in dreams in which I am only partially lucid, the parts of the dream in which I am lucid, will be in Dark Green and the parts where I am not lucid, in Navy Blue.
Red = Will be used to identify dream signs.  Any word highlighted in red is a dream sign.
Purple = Throughout the journal you will see strings of numbers and letters, apparently random, at the bottom of some entries.  This text is encoded information about sensitive parts of the dream or names of people.  It is constantly being revised as I try to make as little hidden as possible while still retaining anonymity and privacy for myself.  Occaisionally entire dreams will be encoded.=

On Anonymity:
Because of a scare last year, ALL identifying names and places have been anonymised in this dream journal.  That means that in each entry, a fictional name, underlined, is used for a real-life character.  The same character wil recurr throughout dreams but will appear under a different name in each one.  As of this edited intro post, I am currently going through and seeing if I can have ONE constant name for each dream character throught all my dreams, to give a sence of identity to the reader of my dream journal.  I dunno how that will work out, though.  I have to balance privacy and readability.

<span style="color:#ff0000">DISCLAIMER: Since I use these dreams, in part, for creative inspiration in my writing, I consider the content, ideas, thoughts, etc, contained in these dreams to be my own intellectual property.  As such, I do not give permission for anyone to reproduce the content or ideas of my dream journal entries for their own purposes without my prior permission.  Furthermore, anyone reading this DJ does so at their own risk.  I do not apologise in any manner for the content of my dreams, and if it offends people, that is something that I cannot control.  These dreams are exactly that: DREAMS, not thoughts, or desires, or opinions.

==================================================  =================

Okay, this next part of my journal is for my own working.  It will include stuff like dreamsigns and the like.

*Dream Signs*
Inner AwarenessFeeling frustratedFeeling awkward or embarassedFeeling and being angry towards somebody to their faceFeeling pleased because somebody chooses or shows preference for meActionStuff levitates and fliesFishing, or about to go fishingTrying to pay for something, but having no money<strike>Form</strike>
ContextFish or fishesFamous people, eg, movie stars.People do something that shows preference for meI&#39;m in a university tutorialBeing at or near the beach

----------


## The Blue Meanie

So, here&#39;s my first dream.

BTW, all my dreams will be dated with a few essential "heading" details.  (Again, this is me being obsessive-compulsive... egh....)

This first dream is more a series of impressions and experiences than a logical sequence of events.

1-March-06 0400 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Nightmare
Title: "The Maiden in the Mist"

I am standing in an alley.  The alley has cobbles, I think, and I am holding a lantern.  It is cold, very cold, and also misty, so I can&#39;t see a thing.

In the mist, a creature (or person) is hunting me.  She is female, and very slim.  She is dressed in white from head to toe, sort of like a wedding dress but a lot less frilly and puffy.  I can&#39;t see her face, but I&#39;m not sure if this is because she&#39;s wearing a veil, or because her face is totally featureless.

The most terrifying thing about this creature/woman is that, from her hands, extend long claws, metal perhaps, a foot long.  They are like fingers. sort of like those of Lady Deathstrike in the X-men comics I think, but I don&#39;t know, I&#39;m not a big comic fan.

Somehow, I&#39;m not sure how, I know that this woman/creature is hunting me, and she is trying to kill me.  Not only that, but I know that she WILL find me, and she WILL kill me.  For some reason, I keep feeling that I&#39;ve already been killed by her, a hundred times over, and this is how I know that she will again try to kill me.

My alarm goes.  I wake up, and record my dream in my handy-dandy notebook.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

And, my second dream for this journal.  This one is very short, just impressions really.  I&#39;m reading Tolstoy&#39;s _War and Peace_ at the moment, so that explains it, I think.

5-March-06 0210 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Knocking Napoleon Off his High Horse"

There are Russian and French troops, napoleonic-era, standing around.  Alexander the First is there, and so is Napoleon.  Napoleon is on a white horse.

I think I am Alexander, but I&#39;m not sure.  Whoever I am, I punch Napoeon, and give him a real good whack.  He falls of his horse and hits the ground, and I remember feeling very pleased with myself.  I think I call him names.

I wake up without an alarm.  It&#39;s very early in my sleep-period, and I barely have enough time to record my dream before I fall asleep again.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

This dream is shortly after the last on the same night.  This dream is very odd, and I enjoyed it quite a lot.  I think it was a nightmare that "misfired", and I actually thought was funny.  I think I came close to realising it was a dream, in this one... one step towards lucidity perhaps?

5-March-06 0210 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Funny running-dream
Title: "Mao-Tse-Tung and the heat-seeking gatling gun"

Mao-Tse-Tung has a small three-story house, high up in a mountain range somewhere.  And for some reason, Mao, who I remember seeing as a suprisongly nice (if somewhat clingy) guy has invited me to stay for the weekend.  At least, I think this guy is Mao... I seem to know he is, even though I don&#39;t have a clue what Mao looked like.

Now, somehow, I also know that there is a group of people trying to kill Mao-Tse-Tung, which is unfortunate, cos I&#39;m actually enjoying my time staying with him and his family.  (He has a wife or younger sister, I think...?)

The first thing these people try is to use a sort of hovering ball, with razor blades that rotate.  It cuts the house to shreds, but for some reason, only I notice this, and Mao and his family doesn&#39;t.  I don&#39;t know why they don&#39;t, cos It&#39;s right there in front of them.  Somehow, even though I remember liking the guy, I remember this situation as being sort of funny.

Now, they have a helicopter outside, revolving around the house, with a gatling gun on it (like in _The Matrix&#33;_)  except this gatling gun is heat-seeking, and can shoot people through walls (like Agent Smith in the helicopter scene in _The Matrix_&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2:   so, I go out into the backyard to avoid being killed along with Mao and his family, even though the prospect seems amusing for some reason.

The backyard is square, with a long bench/table, at which Mao&#39;s wife/sister is reading a newspaper.  The walls a trellace, and one has a hole in it, so I climb out the hole.  I&#39;m now on a cliff face, so I climb down a tree that touches the cliff face.  Now I&#39;m in a gully.

Mao is trying to follow me down, with a funny grin on his face, like it&#39;s all a game.  He seems totally oblivious to the helicopter aiming its gun at him.  I run away, into a tree-filled gully, where I find two big tee-tree branches, all black and prickly, so I lie on the ground, pull them over me, and hope Mao misses me and runs by, so I don&#39;t get killed along with him by the helicopter following close behind.

But he sees me, and smiles, joking about something.  I roll my eyes and laugh.

And then I wake up, the alarm rousing me.  I write the dream down (it&#39;s long, and takes me like three small pages)&#33;&#33;&#33;

Shortly after remembering the house that Mao lived in on the cliff/mountain, I realise that it is the exact same house that my friend in Australia lives in, where I stayed for a month about a month ago.  The garden was slightly different, and the deck was bigger, but that&#39;s all.

Mao Tse-Tung&#39;s little sister or wife was white, for some reason, even though Mao was chinese with long hair and a big moustache.  I think it was his sister, cos she seemed much younger than him.

I am amazed, even as I write this, at how stupid, funny, and totally fun this dream was, even though it was, I think, meant to be a nightmare that misfired.... hehehehehehehe....

Comments appreciated on this dream.... anybody???

----------


## The Blue Meanie

MY FIRST WILD ATTEMPT&#33;&#33;

Here&#39;s the thing... last night, I decided that, what the hell, I&#39;ll try to induce a lucid dream, using the WILD technique... and I think it nearly worked&#33;  NOTE:  This isn&#39;t a dream, but more of a failed (but nearly succeeded) WILD attempt...

I&#39;ve done a bit of background reading over the last couple of weeks, and when I began, I knew that WILDs are considered pretty hard to achieve, so I knew what I was getting into. But I decided to try it anyway.

So, here&#39;s what I did. (I read up A BIT on how WILDs are supposed to be done... dunno how right what I did was, however...)

I woke myself up after 4.5 hours of sleep. Unfortunately, I didn&#39;t remember any dreams at this point. It&#39;s now 4am.

I make myself a cup of coffee, have the coffee, surf the internewt and read a bit about WILDs to reinforce that I want to have a WILD, etc. I go to bed again. It&#39;s now 4:40am.

Now, I stretch out, with hands and legs splayed and palms facing upwards on my big, comfy queen-sized bed, cos this position seems to be the one I find most relaxing. Then, I have a stab at using the "61-point relaxing technique" that a thread on this forum linked me to. It worked quite well, and my body felt warm and heavy, and a bit numb. It&#39;s now about 5:00... I think...

Now, I&#39;ve got my eyes closed, and I count to 100, adding "I&#39;m dreaming" after every number...

This is where, to put it bluntly, "the weird shit" started to happen.

First, I start to see lights on the back of my eyelids... SORT OF like the ones you get "burnt" on your eyeballs and linger for a while after you&#39;ve been staring at a bright light for ages in waking life...

Now, I&#39;m still counting, telling myself I&#39;m dreaming, I&#39;m going to dream. I&#39;m feeling myself exhale. Then, suddenly, I start to feel my eyes moving about, VERY rapidly, beneath my eyelids, and it&#39;s hard-ish to keep my eyelids closed, but after a bit, I get the hang of it without having to put in too much effort. This is kinda cool, not at all disconcerting as what I had read led me to believe. Also, I started to get REALLY wierd tingling sensations, and numbing, running up and down my body. After then, it was almost like my body was asleep, and I was sorta feeling my body be totally numb. My eyes have stopped moving about now.

My breathing&#39;s really shallow now, and I get a weird ringing in my ears... sort of (actually, exactly) like hearing cicadas chirping in summer. I still feel a little bit disassociated with my body, but not totally.

My vision&#39;s still getting these patterns of moving light, but I can&#39;t see any shapes or scenes, as some of the stuff I&#39;ve read on the net led me to expect. I did see the occaisional pattern, some sorta recurring geometric pattern, like a star opening and closing (if that makes any sense...).

Every now and then, I&#39;m telling myself I&#39;m dreaming, I&#39;m going to dream...

NOW "the REALLY weird shit" starts to happen.

I start to concentrate, but not to much, on the patterns and moving colour. And then, I get the now-familiar sensation of my eyes moving beneath my eyelids, rapidly. (is this REM???)

It then started to seem as though I was being twirled around REALLY fast... liek a massive g-force was acting on my body, pulling me down into my bed and, oddly enough, slightly to the right.....?

That subsided. The patterns are continuing, but then something else starts to happen. I feel as if I&#39;m being pulled up, by the chest, with my arms and legs dropping behind me. It feels as if I&#39;m rising off the bed. (I think my arms actually DID move in the bed, as they seemed to be a bit closer to my sides when I awoke.

And then, just as I was getting this rather COOL lifting sensation...

My alarm went off. No shit. This was 6:00am (I have uni classes at 8am you see...) Did the reality checks and everything, and it was real. Bummer...

So, although it took me about an hour, it felt like I was getting somewhere...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, finally started remembering some dreams last night.  But after I woke up after 5 hours sleep, couldn&#39;t go back to sleep... grrr.... oh well, here I am at 5:30 am writing my Dream Journal on the net instead.

Got 2 Dreams tonight, and in only one awakening&#33;

9-March-06 0345 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // Snapshot
Title: "Random Awatere law case" 

I&#39;m sitting somewhere, reading a legal case about something.  The case is called "_Boulder (something) v Awatere(?)_]"

I came fairly close to becoming a bit lucid, even though this was only a really un-vivid dream, because I remember thinking to myself  "No, this can&#39;t be right... this doesn&#39;t make sense, the case name&#39;s wrong".  And it was, because there is no such case... rather, it&#39;s a combination of two cases, "Boulder (something) v (something)" and "Prebble v (Awatere) Huata" (forget the exact names).  I came very close to realising I "dreamt" up the case name...

Agh&#33;  Dreams about my law case readings&#33;  How boring&#33;  Still, it&#39;s a remembered dream.  Heheheheh, at least that&#39;s something.  (I&#39;m a law student BTW, amoung other things...)

In future, I&#39;ll try to confine law case study to my waking life.  No idea WHY I dreamt about that...

AND my second dream of the night:  Yeah, another dream about university.  CRAP&#33;  I want interesting dreams, dammit&#33;&#33;&#33;

9-March-06 0345 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Blurry dream
Title: "Texbooks impoverishing me"

Okay, I&#39;m in the same resteraunt as I was in with Dad last night in real life.  I was telling him, just as I did last night, about how buying my university textbooks had left me with like a big fat zero in my bank account.  Except this time I told him not only about my Psychology textbook, but also a law one for Contract law which I haven&#39;t yet bought in real life, but I told him I already had in the dream.

Then, somehow, I remember calling the bank to talk about getting an overdraft, like I was talking to dad about last night in real life.  Then I went into the bank to sort out some fuckups that, in real life, the bank has made regarding my account, and also to get an overdraft to buy textbooks.  

I went to see somebody in my bank to talk about this.  The account manager I think.  Though I&#39;ve never met him/her, in the dream I remember her as being young, blonde, and grumpy.

Then I wake up, etc.

HOW BORING is that?  My dreams last night consisted of me being poor, buying textbooks, doing banking, and reading legal cases.  AGH&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  I wanna have some INTERESTING dreams dammit&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay.  I remembered SNIPPETS of one(?) dream last night, but they were so, so, vague, and I forgot most of them before writing them down in my dream journal.

10-March-06 0500 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Snapshot
Title: "Psychology repeating on me"

I remember something about phrenology... I THINK it was because of reading my newly-bought psychology textbook before going to bed.  Also, I seem to remember something about making a list of work to do over the long weekend, but that may have been remembering something I did during yesterday rather than actually in the dream.

BUT&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#  33;&#33;

On the bright side of things, when I got up at 5am, I tried to do a WILD, and I think I came VERY close&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

I went from 6am to 10am, and the first three hours were hell.  I was in sleep paralysis most of the time, with the odd sensations of tinglies and the odd flashing lights in my eyeballs, abut in the third hour, my body (ESPECIALLY) my arm started aching and hurting really bad.  Luckily, I don&#39;t mind pain, and have a very high tolerance, so I shrugged it off.  Up until NOW, all my WILD attempts have been with me splayed out on the bed, spread-eagled with arms perpendicular to body and my palms up, sorta like Jesus or DaVinchi&#39;s man.  In retrospect, I think this was a bad idea, as it caused my arms to ache if I stayed in the position too long.  LATER I changed to clasping my hands over my chest... that REALLY seemed to work better&#33;

So, at 9am, here I am having been attempting to do a WILD for three hours.  By this time, I think I&#39;m too awake to really do it... BUT THEN I start to feel as if my body is shrinking, and the bed is expanding, and I&#39;m being sucked down into it.  Soon, all that is left of my body is my arms and head.  and THEN....

HYPNAGOGIC IMAGERY&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  WOOOHOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;  It was only for an instant, but I remember VERY clearly seeing to albatrosses carrying fishes in their mouths fly over my head&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
WOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  Also, I think I heard a few strange sounds, but can&#39;t remember what.

But I think the reason this attempt didn&#39;t work out is that, by the time I had finally solved the arms problem, it was too late in the morning and I had gotten so much rest I couldn&#39;t do it.

BTW:  The whole selotaping my eyelids closed and covering them with tin foil, though it sounds mad, is REALLY working.  LOL&#33;  Honest, it is...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Crap!  I didn't get much sleep last night!  My body was, and still is, buzzing on something, like I'm on a sugar high.  I can't figure out what it is, and I can't get rid of it.  It's been like this since late yesterday afternoon, when I awoke out of a failed WILD attempt.  Like my muscles keep vibrating.  I'm gonna go to the gym and get a frakking good workout, see if that won't kick it in the pants.

I did try to WILD yesterday nontheless.  The "imagery" I got was a bit clearer.  A face, I keep seeing a face, or parts of it.  I THINK it's my own.  Grrr... I didn't recall any dreams last night either.  I think my WILD fails and my bad dream recall today and yesterday may be because I'm not getting enough sleep.  I'll go to bed at 9pm tonight, I think...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Whoa, cool, I had a pretty clear dream last night&#33;  I haven&#39;t got much sleep lately, so I&#39;m trying to create a regular sleep pattern for myself, I figure that should help somewhat.  So I&#39;m going to bed at nine pm.  I&#39;ll wake up early that way, and get more out of the day.  I figure it doesn&#39;t really matter what time of the day I sleep, as I won&#39;t "lose" any ours of waking life by going to bed early, I&#39;ll just get more in the morning.  Also, This way I can wake up at 6am for my uni classes at 8am on mondaw, wednesday and thursday without loosing any sleep, which has been what&#39;s happened the past few weeks.  Anyway, here&#39;s my dream:

12-March-06 0655 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Dad works as a night-shift security guard"

I&#39;m in the dream, and my parents have decided to go to Australia for the weekend.  Both my parents went I think, even though they&#39;re now seperated in real life.  Anyway, Dad somehow got a job as a night-shift security guard at the Heineken brewery (this made sense at the time, despite the fact that dad is currently a ceo of a trade organisation, and being a night-shift security guard would kinda be a bit of a step down pay-wise...

Anyway, we&#39;re staying in a house that looks suspiciously like my two friends&#39; student flat in retrospect.  I&#39;m staying in the small room where my friends&#39; flatmate Helen sleeps.  She ain&#39;t there in the dream of course, and it&#39;s only in retrospect I realise this is my friends&#39; flat, magically transported to Australia.

On the last day, sunday, dad says to me that because he works a late shift, the plane that we&#39;re catching back to Auckland, New Zealand, won&#39;t get back till 10am on MONDAY&#33;  I, of course, am PISSED, cos my classes start at 8am on monday.  That&#39;s torts law and psychology.  So, I&#39;m venting my anger at dad, yelling at him for booking such a crap flight.  I think I swear and rip his diary apart, which is unusual for me, cos I normally have such a good temper...

3bde22bd960fbd99951fd547a1a1a4887a85d7884d36888a92  d9ef34538a256c88210d3477391df445d53c1355d6e0c8dd64  498630243756361bcf1cb2beecf7e5dde944c2fe63825c36f0  e5e6f5c6d848650a5defe77cbea1616a90eb024ed1dfdc3292  cc4e9b1ef89b5d2fe7e960eea94ce9cd97ee2bca8b3725cc59  4af953307f2a00dfb9aa2e627bbe2cd581938d9f6c6f284f2f  5a634c904481c19f556acc44087bc971f5b7d7d2b57cda399c  1ad5f78399d8430f1dba5da5f0abd9ce7d4c115d893ee4f0ce  2d1355fcaf4ead74ce8a42c39033c68c52853a78e5e08e1d3d  09cdcf807ceea727d7f94e9380b15158b2f7160eb82904c41f  426401eda011cc578929fd8130a53e5421d316cbb2a2f76768  c0bcf4f8218beb3fc424d0d175cea9c10f816b5f8b74e33308  2f563b09cd9b9c83d49a745af22ad811dc2a1bd1d4288aa313  3012c49ce529824cc1

Then I wake up, and nearly go back to sleep again.  Instead, I fumble for my dream journal, write shit down, and toss and turn till I get back to sleep.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I&#39;ve been having a whole LOAD of trouble going to sleep over the past three days.  I think I&#39;ve gopt insomnia.  I got about three hours of sleep last night, which SUCKS.  I don&#39;t exactly know why I&#39;m having so much trouble sleeping, but I think it&#39;s got something to do with the fact that I&#39;m trying to force myself into a regular sleep schedule, going to bed at nine pm.  (Early I know, but I have 8am classes, and since I need to be able to wake up the same time every day to have a regular sleep schedule, that sorta leaves me using "earliest common denominator" logic... wow... that made no sense at all, but I&#39;m tired, but hey.  I&#39;m hoping that, after a couple of days of "transition" to this regular sleep schedule, the insomnia will pass.

BUT neverhteless, I had a dream last night, and it was the MOST VIVID dream I&#39;ve EVER had.  AWESOME.  I&#39;m still laughing and a bit confused even now, and how clear the dream is in my memory kinda suprises me.  I&#39;m also KICKING myself for missing the dream signs.  I must have been STUPID to not notice the inconsistancies.  Stupid Matt, STUPID&#33;  Anyway, here goes:

13-March-06 0324// Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream 

Title: "Lucy on the float with Dreadlocks"

I begin the dream in the corridor in the main building and assembly hall of my high school, Auckland Grammar School.  (It&#39;s prestigious as far as NZ schools go, and boy&#39;s only, with uniforms.)  I DISTINCTLY remember wearing my uniform, which felt weird as I haven&#39;t worn it in about two and a half years.  This FELT weird in the dream, and I feel this is the first "odd" thing I SHOULD have noticed about the dream, but didn&#39;t.

Anyway, I&#39;m getting weird looks from other schoolboys for wearing the uniform, as I&#39;m obviously older than them, with long hair and a beard.  Of course, we weren&#39;t allowed long hair and beards back at Grammar.

So, I&#39;m walking up the corridor, and I meet my friend, Peter, who also went to Grammar.  In REAL life, he&#39;s quite tall and lanky, about two or three inches taller than me.  I&#39;m roughly 5ft11in, so he&#39;s fairly tall.  BUT in the dream, he&#39;s EASILY three feet taller than me.  This guy is MASSIVE in the dream, I remember feeling a little put off.  I kept trying to consciously ignore his height, and I had to look up at him every time I spoke to him/

So, here I am with Peter, who&#39;s telling me about his best freind (fictional, cos I&#39;ve NEVER heard of him before), and how he likes his best freind&#39;s little sister.  (which is also totally made-up in the dream, to my knowledge...)  And then his freind comes.  His freind is red-haired, with stubble and a beard.  I remember his face quite clearly.  After a few words (can&#39;t rememmber what), this red-haired freind of Peter&#39;s disappears.

But then, some WEIRD SHIT happens.  Peter starts holding my hand.  This is just WEIRD, cos he&#39;s not gay (I don&#39;t think), and I&#39;m not.  At all.  Not that I&#39;m homophobic or anything, many of my freinds are gay, it&#39;s just not something that interests me in the slightest.  But anyway, here he is, holding my hand.  It&#39;s definately a "gay" hand-holding, if that makes any sense.  I feel awkward in the dream, and so let go 9of his hand, and move away, eyeing him suspiciously.  Peter then disappears.  I think I am distracted by what happens next.

This is SERIOUSLY ODD&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  In the middle of the assembly hall, there is a massive parade.  Up the isle, there moves a levitating parade float, no shit, it&#39;s all white and frilly.  I remember thinking that it must be the teachers coming to a formal assembly, but can&#39;t for the life of me remember any teachers being on the float.  I remember looking for them, but didn&#39;t see any.

INSTEAD, the float is JAM PACKED full of schoolgirls, wearing a mixture of cheesy harem-girl uniforms and dull woolen robes.  They&#39;re standing, neeling, lying down.  The float, still levitating past me in the main floor aisle between the benches in the assembly hall, is COVERED in these girls.  They&#39;re all sorta similar-looking, with brown and auburn hair.  Anbd for some reason, ALL of the girls, without exception, are wearing their hair in DREADLOCKS&#33;  It&#39;s all matted and stuff./

I remember smiling and winking at one of the girls, who I thought to be particularly attractive.  I blushed a bit and looked down shyly when she smiled back at me.  When I looked back, I couldn&#39;t pick her out again amoungst all the other girls on the float.

Just as the float had nearly passed, I saw Lucy, lying stomach-down on the flooat.  Other girls were sprawled on top of her, but none of this was in any way sexual... She had her head in her hands, propped up on her elbows.  Her hair, normally a bit frizzy, was in dreads.  I yell "Hi, Lucy  Hey, Lucy&#33;  Hi&#33;".  She looks at me, and sinks down lower into the float.  She looks embarrassed to be seen.  I keep yelling "Hi", and then, from somewhere in the crowd at assembly comes a female voice takes up the call, yelling "hey, Lucy&#33;".  (which is odd because it&#39;s an all-boys school, and other than the girls on the float, there are no girls in the assembly) 

then, suddenly, instead of being on the bottom main floor, I&#39;m on the second floor of the hall, which is like a balcony overlooking the stage and the main floor.  It runs all around the hall.  I&#39;m now looking DOWN on the girl-covered paradefloat, which is now levitating over the third formers.  I yell "Lucy, Lucy" like a chant you  would give to a sports team.  Others take up the chant, and soon the ENTIRE assembly is chanting "Lucy, Lucy&#33;"  Then the schoolboys start JUMPING off the second floor balcony, jumping down into the crowded assembly hall below.  I think they&#39;re trying to land on the float, but I think most of them miss and crash into the seated people, still chanting, on the wooden benches below the balcony.

I remember that at this point, I sit back on the bench, and watch everybody else jump off the balcony.  I remember being very confused, and wondering why I was chanting "Lucy".  Soon I am alone in the balcony/corridor, as eveybody has dissappeared. I think they all jumped off the balcony.  The float is gone, and I am alone, wondering what the hell just happened.  

8c2c67bc16da42608c996a0b02bba042030e0930248881e899  7458ba1ecf7efae1d0ae901623a75094d1459e9640b1b8ffc9  748ac59067105ed4310a5b371ed564d0a1a0d9889cd2ac3620  996dc5d30b465a04d8ca8fa2d38fae0c763411a8201a0eb443  26b222198648d412bad207d3db15223383cec95e9a1e3a08d7

I wake up, burst out laughing, and write this dream down in my dream journal.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh... wow.... that was my best night of dream recall yet.  So, four dreams, and two of &#39;em clear... very clear&#33;

I think what worked is that my new sleep schedule is finally paying off&#33;  I went to the gym in the afternoon, had a hot shower before bed, drank some milo (hot chocolate) and went to bed at nine, like I plan on doing every night.  I woke up two times to remember dreams.  It took me a while, bout half an hour, to get back to sleep afterwards, but it&#39;s a massive improvement since the night before last.  So yeah, basically, here&#39;s my dreams last night:

14-March-06 0235// Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very low length // Impression

Title: "King... toilet paper..?"

I remember being king, or prince, or something.  I remember toilet paper... other than that, I&#39;m not sure.  I DID rememebr this dream when I woke, but it faded when I reached for my pad and pen&#33;  GRRRR&#33;&#33;&#33;

So, then I went to bed again, and... voilla&#33;

14-March-06 0416// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Long length // Action Movie Dream

Title: "Bodyguards vs Werewolves"

Okay, this was one cool dream.  It started off as a bunch of bodyguards from the TV show "Commander in Chief" even though I&#39;ve only seen the show once, and HATE geena davis.  Anyway, I&#39;m one of the bodyguards, but I don&#39;t think we&#39;re guarding the president, but rather, someone else.  I tell the daughter off for not speaking up about the bodyguard who she got fired... this IS from the show and just repeated in my dream.  I think this is what launched the rest of the dream.

So, me and the bodyguards are in a sort of urban park, with big trees and lots of people... civillians.  Amoung the civilians are werewolves... I think they&#39;re werewolves.  They look exactly like humans except they walk on all fours, are very agile, can jump, and walk up walls and on ceilings.  They rush through the crowds and attack the bodyguards, of which I am one.  So, we&#39;re running, and shooting, but we don&#39;t kill any.  One of my team-mates, a brunette woman who sorta looks like my law lecturer last year, keeps popping up in various places, like there&#39;s about five of her... I think she&#39;s actually a werewolf that has "infiltrated" the team of bodyguards, so I start shooting at her.

Then, somehow, we&#39;re all in a big old house.  I&#39;m the only bodyguard left.  It&#39;s a big villa, I&#39;m in a bedroom that sorta looks like my own, and I know that somehow, somewhere in the house the werewolves are attacking the people I am meant to be protecting.  I think I can hear screams and gunshots.  So, I dive at of the window (like in the matrix, trinity at the start) and I fing myself in a garden full of people playing hackeysack&#33;?  The window was a quartered four-paned thing, quite ornamental and pretty.  I smashed out of it head-first.  I think I dazed myself hitting my head.

So, then the story switches to a third-person narrative with a voiceover.  The voice sorta sounds like the Narrator&#39;s from the Rocky Horror Picture Show.  It says: "Once the creatures realised that their defeat was inevitable" (Yay&#33;  Cool, we won&#33;  - I remember thinking when I heard this) "One of the creatures broke its programming, and ran away, never to be seen again&#33;"

And, true to the narrator&#39;s words, I see a werewolf climbing the ceiling, and clambering out a trapdoor in the ceiling, into the attic I think.

The dream ends, and I, excited, get up and write it down in all its glory.

Then, I remember another dream I had BEFORE that one.  My dream recall&#39;s getting good&#33;

14-March-06 0416// Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream

Title: "Telling-off"

I remember talking to Bob and Dick and Helen, about Jackie, who has sorta gone off the rails recently.  Actually, she&#39;s ended up being a bit white trash...  she&#39;s not very old.  She just used to be so nice, now she&#39;s gone all makeup, boys, tarty clothes... yeah....  We were in Dick&#39;s big old red-and-white roadbus that they had for a while, driving down to the beach I think.

Anyway, Bob and Dick and Helen are disagreeing with me, and we end up in an argument.  I tell them Jackie knows damn well she&#39;s gone of the rails.  Then I am with Jackie, telling her off.  She looks down, and sulks... I think she knows, so that&#39;s cool, I&#39;m sympathetic...

b7d9925303fceab4202d525fec65f7ea8915b8f980cb23d8c3  75e199e83f728d3bca3c81f9cc003c96c626badf011e849019  4bb37d2ef1134210f2f871d9069ee17647954a4b91f1b20493  7f92e0331232

----------


## The Blue Meanie

This dream is remembered straight after the last two.  Warning: there&#39;s some (albeit mild) sexual content in this one.

14-March-06 0416// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Erotic Dream

Title: "Tickle-fight menage-a-trois"

I&#39;m in a large bedroom, much like my own, except more spacious and the floor is carpet, not wood.  The room is also rectangular rather than square.  There&#39;s cushions everywhere.  I walk into the room, and two girls, Tess and Izzy, are there.  They are wearing miniskirts and tank-tops/tube-tops, and have their hair loose.  Tess is a lot friendlier and playful than she is in real life.  I know both girls from real life, and they are younger than me.  They&#39;ve come to visit me, so we sit on the floor talking.  Tess is lying on the bed, Izzy is leaning against it.

Fiona is also there, and I talk to her for a while about something.  She disappears when I get distracted by Tess and Izzy, and I forget totally about her.  Tess and Izzy are happy and friendly, a bit flirtatious, and somehow he get into a ticklefight/playfight.  We tickle, touch, etc, and till all three of us are red and breathless.  Izzy especially seems to enjoy me touching her, mostly around the thighs.  Somehow in the fight, Tess&#39;s tube-top has been pulled down quite a bit, and one of Tess&#39;s breasts (quite larger than they are in real life) is almost spilling out of its bra.  I think it would have, but her nipples are... erect, and the bra has sorta caught on her nipple...  I notice, and I stare at her for a while.  She doesn&#39;t seem embarassed, so I reach out.  I may touch her breast, I may not, I can&#39;t remember.  At this point, Izzy is watching, and I realise I have gone quite hard.  I feel embarassed and a little guilty, so I go to the bathroom.

The corridor that leads to the bathroom is very long, with lots of doors, it&#39;s also very wide.  It has pillars I think, like our corridor at home.  I splash some cold water on my face, and then walk back into the bedroom.

This time, the bedroom is pitch black, I can&#39;t see a thing... the girls must have turned the lights off.  Nevertheless, I still "see" stuff.  A&#39;s skirt is lying discarded by my wardrobe.  I see Tess and Izzy are both in my bed, totally nude, the sheets palled up around their necks.  They are giggling and looking at me, and I think Izzy says "come here".  Then Tess gets out of bed, although somehow, she is fully clothed.  Then, as if to emphasise, she starts undressing, and climbs back into the bed.  I remember getting up on the bed and crawling eagerly forwards... 

5d3acb6992f4cbe4fec8f6670411630a20744b85d758e3aa96  0326e951e683958d31ba612afa75ca18754c8b76b41d0147ca  47ba5c91446d7767e27a1c04e2fb381bea4459a86d9b78ed20  eaaa12

The dream ends.  Or at least, I think I can&#39;t remember any more of it...

----------


## justme

Wow your dream journal is so freakin organized   ::o:  I&#39;m way to lazy to do that, sure you&#39;ll get some great lucid dreams with all the effort you doing with dream journal, or at least get you recall way up. Good luck  ::D:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Woo&#33;  My first comment&#33;  Yeah, justme, I wouldn&#39;t worry boput the organisation thing.  Ya see, I&#39;m kinda a little bit obsessive-compulsive, always have been... I just can&#39;t HELP organising stuff... grrr.... *twitches* not organised enough *twitches* not orgasnised...

lol...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

SWEET&#33;  I only got about 6 hours of sleep last night, but on the upside, lots of dreams&#33;

15-March-06 0120// Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "CaroLynn"

I&#39;m standing in the underpass at university that goes underneath Symonds Street to the Human Sciences Building.  I think I&#39;m telling somebody off.  Even though I&#39;m an only child, in this dream I have two sisters, "Carolyn" and "Lynn".  Though Carolyn I know very, very vaguely from real life, I have no idea who this particular "Lynn" was.  Though, that said, "Lynn" might just be the end bit of "Carolyn".  Or, it could be because I live in the suburb of Grey Lynn.  In short, I ain&#39;t got a clue.

It takes me ages to get back to sleep.  AGES.  When I do, I sleep for about 70 minutes, and then wake up and get HEAPS of dreams.


15-March-06 0520// Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Torts 101: Fishing practice"

I&#39;m going to my first Tort Law tutorial, which in real life, is actually later today&#33;  In this dream, however, instead of going to the law buildings where the tutorial is to be held in real life, I instead go to some sort of outside building, in a park by the sea.  It&#39;s sort of like a recreational camp I went to back in high school.  I find the rest of my tutorial group, and sit down on the log seats.  The area is covered in tall planter-boxes full of dune-grass.  There are two tutors, both male, and both look like Jane&#39;s boyfriend John.  They&#39;re nice, and the tutorial group seems to be abnormally large, about 30 people.  One of the two guys says:

"So, this is the tutorial group, huh?  This is way bigger than normal..."  I laugh at this.

So, the two guys appoint two OTHER guys to "split" the tutorial group into two teams, though what for, I&#39;ve got no idea.  One of the guys picks me first, cos I&#39;m fairly big and strong, at least, moreso than the other law students.   So, we then go off to do something.  I think it MAY have been fishing.  Why are we going fishing in my law tutorial?  I have NO f*cking idea&#33;

3b11164e01211d3e1a133d2cfe0da37649d9a91795f6d42c91  cafd01ad90f173f1a8da08af7366d47a1cbd928f156b85958e

This next dream is different, but leads on from the last... somehow...

15-March-06 0520// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Rock Pool Fishing"

Okay, so I&#39;m with Virginia, and we&#39;re at the beach.  Virginia decides to go fishing, so I follow her to the rocks at the end of the beach.  Before we go fishing, we decide to bathe in the rock pools, which I distictly remember as being hellishly uncomfortable, as I am (for some reason) butt-naked.  Virginia, who is wearing togs, accidentally(?) grabs my crotch.  To be absolutely specific, she grabs my balls.  I think she squeezes them.  She then says something very odd, which I remember very specifically:

"Huh... They&#39;re lumpy.  I like my vagina better."

This made sense at the time, but in retrospect, I&#39;m just confused.  Anyway, she then proceeds to sit on my lap.  Since I&#39;m sitting on pointy rocks, and am butt-naked, this hurts quite a bit.

Anyway, she gets off after I complain, and we go fishing.  I&#39;m dressed once more.  Virginia catches two fish but throws them back... they looked like miniature Marlin or Swordfish.  Then other people come around the rocks on a walk, so we wait for them to leave.  Virginia is now using a green, large lure with a ludicrously large hook while fishing.  (before she was using whole fish as bait).  I remember telling her she&#39;ss catch nothing with such a big hook, but she says:

"Well, I caught two fish before, didn&#39;t I?"

(Or something to that effect).  Virginia and I then get into a big argument, which finishes when she storms off.  The dream then ends.

881f91f778be20642dd2423568d0e49ca93b06ca31e8

This next dream is different, but leads on from the last... somehow...

15-March-06 0520// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Blue-black Books"

I go into the library in search of a spearfishing spear.  I have NO idea why I expected to find it in the library, but hey, it was there, leaning against a bookshelf.  I pick it up, wave it around, and pretend it&#39;s a halberd.  Three asian girls sitting at a desk in the library begin to laugh at me, becuase I&#39;m waving a pole around in the library.  So, I instead put it back against the bookcase, and look at the books.

In the bookcase a "special" editions of a Terry Pratchet book (not sure which one) and The Lord of the Rings.  These special editions are blue and black covered, and the pages are glossy and covered in thick, horizontal blue andf black stripes.  The words aren&#39;t written in prose format, but instead look like lines from an epic poem, with short phrases one after another, so only about 1/4 of the page is actually covered in writing.  I remember thinking to myself, "What a waste of paper&#33;".  I put the books back, pick up the spear, and run out of the library.

Them was my dreams last night.  The regular sleep pattwern is REALLY paying off I think, but I need to concentrate on waking myself up at the RIGHT time to remember dreams.  I&#39;ve gotta find out what this is, first.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I was making a WILD attempt the night before last, and I got a scene in my head.  Gwendolyn tells me it&#39;s Hypnogogic imagery, but I think it&#39;s more of a daydream, only while dozing off to sleep.  Anyway, I didn&#39;t get any dreams that night other than the daydream, cos I wasn&#39;t trying to (resting up for WILD attempt).  So I&#39;ll add the daydream here:

16-March-06 0520// Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // WILD imagery???
Title: "On Trial"

I&#39;m in the law faculty moot court, and I&#39;m sitting in the tutorial chairs, the ones with the annoying swingy-tables.  In front of me, instead of my (hot) female tutor, is a barrister who I know from a trial I sat on as jury foreman, ALSO from the trial I attended as part of the observation requirement for my Criminal Law paper, and ALSO because this barrister, coincidentally enough, also takes a couple of philosophy papers at my University, and he was in one of my classes.  Anyway, this guy is asking me questions in front of a judge, though I can&#39;t ACTUALLY see the judge (he&#39;s hidden behind a whiteboard).  I try to "pull" myself into this dream-scene, but for whatever reason, when I do, nothing happens, and the dream fades.

bb05d9d8dcaaccf59d404c13cd057b22dcedbc6784e2741a99  b549160dc14c72bf064f0ba6155bea03fb7d99c2f136b6913d  a4957d05f35b83add58939ac16c084faeb62610eefd0a90990  0cbdf88f57775acf9f0465e621d67143ab29edb2b057d20c11  784014007126af6749e6906c360cf0accce63c9f9ecd906e43  83

----------


## Gwendolyn

Wow. I have to say that you have some interesting dreams. And you are incredibly organized.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I don&#39;t know WHERE the crazy dreams come from... I think I&#39;m mentally unbalanced...   ::?:  
As for the organisation... I have a mild case of obsessive-compulsive disorder.

Okay, I had some SERIOUSLY weird dreams last night.  I wasn&#39;t even trying... I just got up to do WBTB and WILD, and found that I had remembered two dreams off the cuff, no effort&#33;  Very pleased.

17-March-06 0320// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "John Cleese and the Fish Museum"

Me and my friend, Gary, are going to visit a fish museum.  Why?  I don&#39;t know.  I HATE fish.  Both as animals, and to eat.

The museum&#39;s deep underground, in a concrete bunker like that from the new series of Doctor Who, and we have to go down lots of ramps to get to the bottom floor.  I&#39;ve got a shopping trolley, though why, I&#39;ve got no fracking clue.  (This dream is SO incredibly random&#33 :wink2: 

Now, we reach the bottom ramp, and Gary types something into a keypad, and we enter a massive corridor.  We walk along, and now there&#39;s a new ramp, leading up.  There&#39;s a TV screen above the doorway at the end of the ramp, and it&#39;s showing a documentary about fishing or fishes (not sure which).  The "host" of the documentary is John Cleese.  Yes, that&#39;s right, John Cleese... like I said, this dream is CRAZY.  He&#39;s saying "Fishy, fishy, fishy, oh&#33;&#33;".

So, we walk up the ramp, and into another corridor, though this one&#39;s smaller.  We enter a room, on the right I think.  In the room is an exhibition, titled roughly "What fish feel like".  There&#39;s four holes in the wall, and you&#39;re meant to put your hand through the holes and feel what&#39;s inside.

Gary puts his hand through the hole on the right, and pulls outa slimy rubber fish.  He tries to hand it to me, but I say "ewwwww" and drop it.  Also, in the leftmost hole is a moose.  I don&#39;t know why, or how, but somehow I know that in the leftmosty hole is a moose.  I think it&#39;s a fat miniature moose.

dd4c4e488aaf1d20529004cead00

And the second dream, TOTALLY unrelated:

17-March-06 0320// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Owen Wilson: Pirate of the Carribean"

I was narrating as a group of pirates mutinied, and tied up Owen Wilson in a pirate flag, and left him on a desert island. I think the british navy rescued Owen.

So... yeah.  Wow, I have some crazy-ass dreams.  Wonder why?  I don&#39;t drink, or smoke pot, or anything...

----------


## Gwendolyn

> 17-March-06 0320// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
> Title: "John Cleese and the Fish Museum"[/b]



That is really neat. Wow. I don&#39;t even know what to say about this one. And I thought mine were wierd.   :tongue2:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Tell you what, I may have crazy-ass dreams, but I have some pretty boring ones too.  So, here&#39;s the two I got last night.  (I&#39;m kinda impressed I got any... I DID go to bed with two pints of guiness restin&#39; on me)


18-March-06 0250 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Sandwich Girl and the new missed classes"

Okay, so I;m sitting in the postgrad cafe at the top of the information commons at university.  The Sandwich Girl is there.  (I call her that cos in real life, she was in my classes and kept commenting on how yummy my sandwiches were.  They were yummy, and I think she wanted one, but.... they were just too damn yummy, even if she WAS pretty&#33 :wink2: 

Anyway, there she is.  And I sit down at her table... she has a friend with her, the one who always sits with her in classes.  Anyway, she tells me about two more papers that I need to be doing as part of my law degree, this year, ALONGSIDE the two I&#39;m already doing and totally apart from the other two stage-II papers I did last year.  At this point, I&#39;m stressing hardcore, and so I say "shit&#33;" and rush around trying to remedy this lapse of mine.

I try to enroll in the papers, over the internet I think, but the thing is, there&#39;s no slots I can fit into&#33;  The only non-full one is on monday, wednesday, and friday from 7am to 9am&#33;  ARGH&#33;  That, of course, is stupid, because 6 hours of lectures a week for a single two-point paper is just stupid.

So anyway, the dream ends there, I think...

18-March-06 0250 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Losing Dream Journal"

In this dream, Pia is keeping a Dream Journal.  She doesn&#39;t in real life, but it&#39;s the type of thing she WOULD do, except she&#39;s a bad sleeper.  Anyway, somehow she has lost her DJ, and can&#39;t find it... it MAY have been stolen.

Also, I distinctly remember Pia kept her DJ under the nom-de-plume "Jessica".  She told me this was because of anonymity, but I think, for some reason, she didn&#39;t like who she was and wanted to create a new identity for herself.

So, Pia rings me to ask if I know where her DJ is, but I don&#39;t.  She also places and ad in the newspaper.

4b36f211374c409295ef8076ad1ebb9150

Huh... so yeah, those were my dreams for the night.  Pretty boring, huh?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay&#33;  I didn&#39;t get ANY dreams saturday or sunday that I remembered, but I wasn&#39;t really trying.  I was trying to WILD instead.  But I got two last night&#33;  Came really close to a WILD too I think...

21-March-06 0310 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Punk-chick checkout operator"

I&#39;m in a supermarket, and I&#39;m buying four cans of energy drink.  I bring them to the checkout, and the cashier is this fairly attractive punck chick.  She&#39;s got a mohawk, it&#39;s like either pink or green, can&#39;t remember.  Anyways, my eftpos card gets declined... ugh... just like yesterday.  I have NO money... so depressing...

ANYWAY.  I ask her if she minds if I go get more stuff to buy, and come back, and she smiles and says yes.  So, I go get other stuff, not sure which, and then I come back to the checkout.  There&#39;s like heaps of people there in a queue, and they look mighty pissed when I push in front of them to find the checkout operator I was dealing with before...

21-March-06 0310 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Short length // Impression
Title: "Battle for Souls"

I&#39;m talking to someone... I think that both he and I are angels.  Anyway, I&#39;m talking to him about the battle on the streets, the battle for people&#39;s souls.

That&#39;s about all, unfortunately.  I also got some hypnagogic imagery or daydreams from my WILD attempt, but I can&#39;t really remember them.  I&#39;ll add it later if I can...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  First LD&#33;  Like, EVER... hehehehe...

It was really vague, though, and very low vividness, but I was fully lucid, like, able to think and stuff.  I also had some rudimentary control.  But first, two little impression-dreams I had first:

23-March-06 0325 // Non-lucid // Very Low vividness // Very Short length // Impression
Title: "First DV dream"

Okay, basically, I&#39;m viewing the dreamviews forums.  I remember there being some sort of spat between some of the moderators, and I was watching, somehow.  I think adidas was involved... can&#39;t rememebr much, though.

23-March-06 0325 // Non-lucid // Very Low vividness // Very Short length // Impression
Title: "Hunted or Hunter?"

I&#39;m in a jungle, I think, and I&#39;m being either hunted, or I&#39;m hunting.  I think it&#39;s me who&#39;s the hunter... huh... this COULD be a dream that&#39;s related to the short story I&#39;m currently writing, but I am not fully sure...

And now, without further ado... my first LD&#33;&#33;&#33;  YAY&#33;&#33;&#33;

23-March-06 00420 // Lucid // Low vividness // Short length // DILD
Title: "Chasing Car on a Harley in a Half-pipe"

Okay, I&#39;ll start with what I remember of the non-lucid part of the dream.  Ironically, it&#39;s actually clearer and longer than the lucid part...

So, I&#39;m in the university pub with Pete and Gav, my friends.  Now, I wanna go play pool and drink beer, but Simon, of course, is too fucking jewish, and doesn&#39;t wanna spend the mula.  Anyway, we go p to the bar to buy some drinks.  Gav has a red plastic shopping basket, like from foodtown.  Gav asks me how much a certain drink is, and I say something to the effect of "How the fuck should I know?  I don&#39;t drink that stuff&#33;".

So, Simon buys two cans of Lion Red from the bartender chick, who&#39;s a brunette.  I think.  Anyway, Simon doesn&#39;t pay, and instead just walks out of the bar with Gav, leaving me with the bartender chick whos looking at me suspiciously, cos we didn&#39;t pay.  So, I go out to the back door, and Gav (or Simon?) drops the basket outside the bartender&#39;s door??? The basket doesn&#39;t have the beers in.  She asks me where the beers are, and I kick the basket and tell her they&#39;re there, even though they&#39;re not.  I run out the door, following Simon and Gav.

When I get outside, I see Gav and Simon, in Pete&#39;s crappy bomb of a car, hooning off into the distance, and they&#39;ve left me behind.  I start running off after them, up this sloped driveway to a road that&#39;s sorta like my cousins&#39; farm&#39;s road and driveway and stuff.  I reach the road, and see Gav&#39;s car in the distance.

At this point... BANG&#33;  I&#39;m lucid&#33;  How this happens, I ain&#39;t gotta clue.  But I&#39;m lucid.  At this point, things are extremely, extremely unvivid and really vague.  It doesn&#39;t improve.

I remember thinking to myself: "Huh... okay, I&#39;m lucid... what do I want to do?  Hmmmm... okay, I&#39;m gonna chase after Pete on a Harley motorbike&#33;"

And so I do.  Only thing is, I can&#39;t see myself, or the bike... I&#39;m like totally first-person...  I can&#39;t see much of the road, either.  It&#39;s more of a half-pipe than a road, actually, and I&#39;m riding up the sides and shit.  It&#39;s also really angular and polygonal, like it&#39;s from a cheesy old videogame or something.  I remember being frustrated, so I rub my hands together.  This is weird, because at this point, I can feel my dream-hands, and they&#39;re heavy and shit, and I can&#39;t actually seethem.  Rubbing hands together doesn&#39;t help clearing things up.

Instead, I continue riding my non-existant harley down the half-pipe.  I ventually get a bit bored, and start to think that I better wake up so I rememebr the dream, so I "find" my real eyes, and open em, and pull myself out ofthe dream.  No FA or anything, it&#39;s totally real.

9abe6d248afbf01bcca1192048b74b0555e6575ee953a9875a  668a9a1bbd8881e0fafe3fdc500550cd499b2d942d02d10a82  5d299c9a

Though, to be honest, I was a little disappointed with my very first LD, I was still very impressed at how self-aware I was in the dream.  Total lucidity, but little to no vividness.  I was also very impressed by my ability to just pull myself out of the dream... this seemed to come naturally.  This is good.

I think the reason everything  was so vague was because I was not very "far under".  The dream was barely a couple of seconds after falling asleep, and I may not have been in REM proper at that time...?

I&#39;m not too worried, and am gonna treat this LD as an accident.  I&#39;m gonna keep focussing on getting enough sleep, improving my dream recall, and having occaisional WILD attempts.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Last night, I had heaps of dreams, but for some odd reason, I "lost" a lot of them.  I remember dreaming shitloads, but when I woke up, I can&#39;t rememebr many of them.  One thing that hasn&#39;t happened before: I woke up after my FIRST REM cycle, and remembered a dream.  This is pretty amazing, and I&#39;m quite impressed with this, to be honest...

23-March-06 2245  // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Ocean&#39;s EWOLD"

This dream was odd.  Basically, George Clooney and Brad Pitt, like from Ocean&#39;s eleven, were writing a book similar to Laberge&#39;s EWOLD, or else, they were advertising somethin on the internet to a similar effect: in either case, it supposedly to help dream recall and induction.  I remember that this dream was actually pretty detailed, but can&#39;t seem to remember anything except a few details: Clooney and Pitt were wearing aviator sunglasses, and Clooney kept smiling and being shifty, trying to sell me, or someone else, stuff...

Woke up, wrote down what I remember, and went back "under" very quickly.  Oh yeah, that&#39;s another thing... The time it takes me to get to sleep is decreasing, ever since I regularised my sleep schedule.  This is good, and another thing I&#39;m pleased with.  Takes me about 20 or 30 minutes now, most nights.

Okay, first off, this next dream kicked ass.  Not because anything particularly weird happened, but because it was so uplifting.  Here&#39;s what happened:

24-March-06 0330  // Non-lucid // High Vividness // Medium Length // Anti-Nightmare
Title: "Photographs and an A+"

I&#39;m in the History Department at Auckland University, and I&#39;m having a tutorial.  All of the other usual people are there: the tutor, and Lizzy (who&#39;s actually kind of pretty, in a mousy sort of way, and who always sits beside me and makes comments about how stupid Catholicism is, and how little people have faith nowdays compared to the middle ages... you see, it&#39;s a mediaeval history paper...) and also the smart girl in a wheelchair... SHE&#39;S actually really cool, and friendly and stuff.  Also, however, my lecturer for this particular paper, is here in the tutorial, which he isn&#39;t usually as he just gives the lectures.

For some reason, he&#39;s handing out photos to the people in the tutorial.  The photos are of the people themselves.  He hands out mine first, and he makes a comment about how much bigger it is than anyone else&#39;s, and I make a joke about it being because of my big hair.  (See... I have really think, fine hair that, even though it&#39;s only past shoulder length, is really big.  I like my hair...  ::D: )  Anyway, everyone looks kind of jealous about how big my photo is, but I just smile and stuff, cos I&#39;m really pleased my photo is bigger than anyone else&#39;s.

Now, next, he hands out essays that he&#39;s marked.  This is odd, because the actual essays he&#39;s handing out aren&#39;t even been due yet in real life, and I haven&#39;t even started mine, even though I&#39;ve done a bit of research.  (My essay is on the Holy Roman Empire, by the way, and unlike everybody else, who just wrote their essays on the preset topics, I arranged with my lecturer, to get a custom essay question.  Lecturers often let students make up their own essay questions, but most people don&#39;t take advantage of this... I do, cos I LOVE history, and I love to be able to chose what I write on.)

Anyway, he hands out the essays, and I read the comments he&#39;s made on mine on the marking sheet that&#39;s stapled to it.  At this point, the rest of the tutorial has faded away into the background, and it&#39;s just me reading my essay.  My lecturer has made a number of comments, but surprisingly only a few of them relate to the quality of my essay.  He praises my essay and writing in general, but says that there were others in the paper that wrote just as well as I.  but he  says that the thing that set me out, was that I&#39;m so unlike the rest of my generation, who are generally apathetic, etc, and that I&#39;m very different to most people, I&#39;m very "real", I think, was the word he used.  He also says another generally complementary things about me on the marking sheet.

So, I turn the sheet over... and the final grade says "A+"&#33;  I remember being quite pleased. Not ecstatic, because I HAVE got A+&#39;s in history essays in other papers (in REAL life), but I&#39;m still really pleased.

14eade27d8f5d57d09be5fd969a8515dd84ad449657e58e9b1  cb70dbe9766b46250d3305871f70ef51f3d100fb30bf9a3b4b  6860713f5fb10380ab5ce0c32b32f51812231c8bb62c4f1752  28f496d7425681212875aad08d26e2a30b8efe55054711e8c2  54f030f8bfeb63c7cc852caf8bf6d6e8353f96d7d07e8ea23a  24c1e212c100af9de86093bedd659593a32405c6a020478062  7c8d7aafcf503a195f990f5b7d6ee8b2536ce77c99eac325

I think that was where the dream ended.  That was a GOOD dream.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had three dreams last night, but none of them were very big.

25-March-06 0230 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Another DV Dream"

Something about DV and Leo Volent, I think.  Can&#39;t remember much.

25-March-06 0230 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "3-flavoured Pizza"

Okay, I&#39;m sitting donw somewhere, eating a pizza.  It&#39;s a pizza with three flavours, like split up into segments.  One&#39;s hawaiian, I think, which I hate.  The toehr&#39;s cheesy too, and there&#39;s another flavour wirh some salami.  I remember being kinda pissed off at the time cos there wasn&#39;t much meat on the pizza, and I like my pizzas with meat...

25-March-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Work in Progress"

Okay, dad has sent me an email, or is talking to me over the phone, I can&#39;t remember which.  Anyways, he&#39;s telling me what he thinks of my latest short story, which I gave him last night, even though it was unfinished.  He says that it&#39;s good, and has a lot of potential, and I should keep working at it.  I remember being really pleased about this, because the reason I gave it to dad was because I thought it might be going a bit stale.  I wonder what he will say in real life about it???

So, yeah.  Not much, I know, but it&#39;s something.  also tried to WILD last night, but for whatever reason, I just wasn&#39;t in the right state of mind.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Two dreams last night.  I think a problem with my dream recall that I&#39;m having, is that I&#39;m taking too long to "surface" out of REM and fully wake up, and by that time, I&#39;ve forgotten a number of my dreams... This is a problem.

26-March-06 0130 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "&#036;667,000 in debt"

Basically, I&#39;m looking over my bank account statement, and I&#39;m &#036;667,000 in debt.  That exact number.  It&#39;s from a legal case I read yesterday, I think.

26-March-06 0500 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Moving house"

For some reason that I don&#39;t undersme and mum have sold our current house, and are moving back to the old one, which we&#39;ve bought again.  Except, the old house is a combination of TWO of our old houses. Something more happens or did happen, but I forgot.

6bf9a772a5d502fb6e4956fe9985190b714de4db8814bfbdae  d54f4a0dd7c2a39f8df9814912d0e55b17be79c717e1099360  a5015fa0a71696

----------


## The Blue Meanie

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#  33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

My first WILD&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  And I wasn&#39;t even REALLY trying...

But first, my shitty non-lucids:

27-March-06 1210 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Car Impoverishing me" 

Okay, there&#39;s a bit of backstory to this impression, real-life.  Basically, about a month ago, I reversed into some dude&#39;s car, and so I&#39;m waiting on a quote for damages, and I have to pay up, cos I ain&#39;t covered by insurance.

So, in this dream, Said gives me the quote for damages, it&#39;s exactly &#036;467.00.  That&#39;s about accurate, since I basically crunched his wehole fuckin&#39; door.  Dad then sends me an email about Said and his car.  Suggesting I should hit up Said to pay the full cost himself, cos of contributory negligence.  I remember being confused, not knowing what the fuck to do.

529f6c2736e2c0e50939a43f94ff

27-March-06 0010 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Mitzie Reloaded" 

Basically, I&#39;m talking to mitzie_31 on the forums.  Dunno what about, though.  Hehehe... funny bitch...

AND NOW&#33;&#33;&#33; THE MAIN EVENT&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

OKAY... first, the lead-up:

I was a bit sleep deprived at 4am thismorning, and I knew I didn&#39;t really have time to get a full sleep scycle again before I have to wake up to university, soooo... I decided fuckit, I&#39;ll make a WILD attempt. 

So, I go and lie down and stuff, and do the 61-point relaxation technique, and breathing techniques, all that other relaxation shit. This takes a while, and I don&#39;t actually remember getting the vibrations all that much. Then again, this is not unusual for me; In all my WILD attempts, I tend to get very, very light vibrations and minimal sleep paralysis. 

I focus on the hypnogogic imagery, like, all the lights and stuff, and curtains of lights, and patterns. I get distracted sometimes by my breathing, but that&#39;s cool. At one point I have a little daydream, but I come back to reality quick enough. My eyes start moving slowly under my eyelids, but soon this desists, or else, I stop noticing it. This ain&#39;t anything special, either, I&#39;ve felt this before in most of my WILD attempts. 

And then... POOF&#33;

27-March-06 1210 // Lucid // High vividness // Medium length // WILD
Title: "My First Wild"

So, I start to fade into the dream. I&#39;m outside the walls of jerusalem, and I&#39;m some sort of dog-wolf-monster hybrid. This is weird, so I think to myself, "fuck this, I wanna be a knight on a horse and shit", so I imagine the cloppin of hooves, and soon enough, I sorta shift into a knight on horseback. The shifting/morphing sensation was REALLY cool, like I was being pulled upwards and forwards, and I could FEEL the horse forming under me. At this point, this is all very, very, vague, and I can&#39;t actually see much... I know what and where I am more because of vague ideas rather than what I can actually see. I just remember I WAS a knight on horseback. The whole outside the walls of jerusalem is a combination of my mediaeval history paper, and also a custom battle from a computer game I used to play, years back, Medieval: Total War, based on a real battle, where the crusaders (forgot which crusade) are forced to fight outside the walls of jerusalem. ANYWAY... 

Then I have a false awakening&#33;&#33;&#33; I somehow shift from being the knight on the horse to being in bed, and I start rising up like a zombie out of a grave. My eyes open, I think. (I don&#39;t have to do a reality check, cos I know instantaneously that this is still the dream, and is a FA) So, I&#39;m standing, but at this point everything is blurry and warped and I have fuck all balance, sorta like I;m really drunk, really stoned, half-asleep, and stunned, all at the same time. So... I LOOK AT THE BACK OF MY HANDS&#33;&#33;&#33; WOOO&#33;&#33;&#33; 

hehehehehe... 

Now THIS clears things up. I&#39;m in my bedroom, which is totally the same, except one walls morrocan red, kinda like the Persian carpet mum got yesterday. So, I walk into the lounge, and try to do something, but nobody&#39;s there. So, I walk back into the hallway, and go to my mother&#39;s bedroom. (I&#39;ve been living alone with my mother ever since my parents divorced... well, seperated, rather, I can&#39;t remember if they&#39;re formally divorced yet... I&#39;m 20, by the way...) So, the room&#39;s dark, and I try to conjure up that there&#39;s a certain girl, J, so I can... yeah... just cos I think of this at the time.  It doesn&#39;t work, however, but that&#39;s okay...

Mums in bed, and I talk to her instead.  I feel her hair, it&#39;s all wiry... I&#39;m sorta stumbling in the darkness, reaching out.  So, I sit down on the foot of the bed.  At this point, I start to lose lucidity and vividity.  Mum tells me that she&#39;s got plans for the future, and I question her about her plans.  Then she starts crying, saying she&#39;s actually scared about the future.

At this point, I wake up, and record the dream in my dream journal.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;  There&#39;s some dreams I also recently remembered from about a week ago, I&#39;ll write those up soon.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, a belated DJ entry:

28-March-06 0235 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream 
Title: "Narnia in Underpass"

I&#39;m walking through the Underpass on university campus.  This place has appeared in a number of my dreams, I think it might be a dreamsign.  I&#39;m thinking, in the dream, how cool the underpass is, even though, in the dream and real life, it&#39;s old, cruddy, and boring.  But for some reason, this underpass is one of my favourite places on campus.

I think I end up talking to somebody about the underpass, and I suggest that the university should convert the underpass into a subterranean strip-mall, with shops and stuff, and I also suggest they make multiple sub-ground levels, with escalators and other cool stuff.  (This is silly, cos in real life, it&#39;s just a crappy underpass to cross a busy road that some students have got killed on before.)

The other guy, I dunno who it is, thinks it&#39;s a good idea, but then I respond denouncing my own original idea, saying that if they were to make shops underground, the earthworks would disturb the waiter lines underground, and all hell would break loose.  Suddenly, I&#39;m alome again, and the person I&#39;m talking to is just gone.

I walk up to one of the carpet-covered walls, and touch it.  Somehow, I knew what was going to happen: the wall opens up, and slides aside and down, and the portion of the wall exposed is now shiny silver metal, like a safe door.  I start to open the safe-door in the quiet, deserted underpass...

And then I wake up.  FUCK&#33;  Hmmm... I wonder what was beyond that magical underpass safe-door... guess I&#39;ll never know.  :Sad:  

So, I go to bed, and then have another dream much later, this one much less vivid.

887835804019572b46e39339115ec0ffdbd6c671852d090713  8da7151bf19b34261f5487a5b781f41246c4c786894074d597  5ec8163136e7

28-March-06 0600 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Barbizzle in chat, Dad and Psychopathy"

I&#39;m talking to Barbizzle in the DV chat.  Somehow, this morphs into me talking to my dad on the phone.  He&#39;s telling me how psychopathy can result from lucid dreaming, which, as I tell him, is absolutely ridiculous.

Then I wake up, have a half-assed attempt at another WILD, and then get up and get ready for university.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Last night was the best recall I&#39;ve ever had, by far.  Got a few dreams, some of em really long, so it&#39;s going to take me a WHILE to type them up.  I think the increase in recall was because I changed my sleeping position, cos Gwen said that it may have an effect.  At least, I think she did.   Anyways, it WORKED.  In the future, whenever I want to remember dreams, I&#39;m sleeping on my stomach.

However, before I get to last night&#39;s dreams, here&#39;s a dream I recently remembered from a while back.  When exactly, I&#39;m not completely sure.

circa-15-March-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // Anxiety Dream
Title: "Bloody Teeth in a Bucket" 

Basically, my mouth is filled with the salty taste of blood, and I&#39;m spitting my teeth, one by one, into a bucket at my feet.  Just as I think I&#39;ve spat them all out, more come loose...

So... here&#39;s the dreams from LAST night:

29-March-06 0200 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Standard Dream 
Title: "Disabled space in the Supermarket"

This was actually a cool dream.  In this dream, I&#39;m driving my mum&#39;s Renault to the supermarket.  The supermarket is in a massive, sprawlking shopping complex, in a desert or a really flat plain of land, I think: the supermarket dominates the landscape.  In the complex, aside from the supermarket, is a Mexican Cafe, a franchise I think NZ got from the US.  Never been in one, though.  I park in a disabled parking space in the underground carpark, simply cos it&#39;s easier.  This is something I PROBABLY wouldn&#39;t do in real life.

I get out, and do my shopping, walking up and down the shopping aisles and putting stuff in my basket.  I get two bottles of coke, a bottle of V energy drink, which I later put back, and a whole bunch of other shit.  Junk food, I think.  When I pay for my stuff and leave, I enter the parking lot, as I do so I hear a message over the intercom.  The voice blares out "Cleanup in aisle (something)", and then it goes on to say, "Don&#39;t forget about the car".  Somehow I know the voice is referring to my car, even though it doesn&#39;t say so.  I begin to panic.

I enter the parking lot, and see a bunch of people gathered around my car, which is about to be towed, in the disabled parking space.  So, in the dream, I do what I normally do in real life when faced with adversity: I stop panicong, and turn on the charm.  I&#39;m GOOD at manipulating people, like you wouldn&#39;t believe, and it seems, I must retain this skill in dreams too, even when not lucid.  Cool.

I tell the people, including the supermarket general manager who&#39;s there, that it&#39;s my car.  They round on me, and hurl abuse.  I take it in my stride... people&#39;s words don&#39;t usually bother me, I&#39;m very tough emotionally.  I act flustered and upset, and shed a few false tears... again, this is something I can turn on and off... I&#39;m a good actor, and will do ANYTHING to get my own way or get out of trouble.  I say that I wasn&#39;t aware it was a disabled parking space, and when they shout, I apoligise and say that I&#39;ve had a horrible day, and am depressed, and am not noticing anything... all lies, of course, but fucking convincing ones.  They always are, when I tell them... I&#39;m a good liar.  I also quite enjoy lying, as long as it&#39;s not hurting anybody... there&#39;s a certain dark pleasure in it.

I speak in a choked voice, and hunch over, and the supermarket manager takes pity on me, and says something to the effect of "I understand.  You just came here to have a Sad Mexican".  This sounds odd in retrospect, but in the dream, I knew he was referring to the Mexican Cafe next to the supermarket, bordering on the parking lot.  Even though I didn&#39;t actually go in there, I nod and say yes, taking this opportunity.

I wake up at around about this point, write down the dream, and get back to sleep.

29-March-06 0400 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Long length // Standard Dream 
Title: "National Bank Psychology Internship"

For some reason, in this dream I have been accepted as an intern for the National Bank, even though I know fuck all about commerce or banking.  I walk in the door, and walk past a pretty blonde lady, who grabs my arm and stops me.  She&#39;s shorter than me, a fair bit, I seem to remember... people usually tend to be smaller than me in my dreams.  I think this is because I&#39;m very self-confident.  She asks me for my name, and I give it, she ticks me off on a list.  She&#39;s quite pretty, a bit like my Torts law tutor, but has a bit of a drawn look about her.  I remember seeing her face quite clearly...

So, after making sure I&#39;m the right guy, she takes me on a tour around the ground floor of the bank, and shows me people I&#39;ll be working with as an intern.  There&#39;s a few people, and in the dream, she actually DOES show me toi each one, and I DO see their faces, but in retrospect, I don;t remember any of them except the last, who looks strikingly like the Psych Head Tutor... a pretty older woman with curly black hair, who smiles.  I met her yesterday, and had a good chat with her in real-life, so this is probably where this comes from.

Now, here the dream gets wierd, but cool.  For some reason, the bank has an in-house "test subject" called Gary, who they do all kinds of psychological tests on.  Why a bank needs to do this, I ain&#39;t got a clue, but the blonde lady tells me and warns me to be careful, because Garry is smart, even though he&#39;s got... a split brain...? I think this is from my Psychology classes.  Anyway, Gary is being held in a glass-walled room in a vault deep in the bank, and I go there and watch him as some of the bank&#39;s psychologists interview him... crazy, I know.

Now, from here, I don&#39;t know how, but I get transported to a board meeting at the bank, on a bright wooden, futuristic ovular table, and chrome chairs.  I&#39;m sitting on the length of the table, and to my right are older board members, to my left, the younger board members.  I have no idea, in retrospect, what I, a mere intern, am doing at a bank board meeting, but for some reason, I am respected and my opinion is wanted.  The board members are discussing gary, and how to test him... what they are testing Gary for, I have NO frakking idea, but it seems very important.

One woman directly opposite from me, the blonde woman from before I think, suggests that they get Gary to hold out his arms in front of them and cross them, staring at them while the bank psychologists ask him the questions.

I back her up, and say that this is a great idea.  The board members all look atr me expectantlyu, though some of the younger ones look a bit pissed off that I&#39;ve spoken up and am stealing their thunder.  I say that if they get gary to hold his arms in front of him, they can tell whether or not he&#39;s lying by looking at his eyes.  If they look to the bottom left, he&#39;s lying, and I explain to them the psychological reasons behind this, and they all look very impressed.  How exactly the arms crossed fits in with the eyes, I&#39;m not sure, but it does.

I feel very good now, cos everybody is smiling, especially the older board members, and seem very impressed with me, the highly intelligent young intern with all the bright ideas.

724d5b7f2c3272e137fb79f2b01a3d071c5fc712832bc90a89  f35d59567c19110050e6d0d76577df72ca492e200f9c3054cb  e1dc0f32db70d4ca11b9699e46ca0c95d6e2f56fb301eb87a0  a2bf62bdb5ac43bf3664a662d31cd2024888fe20f6b5599841  82224fee096a4d03fc07914882b58a04e1dc2f0d3e199b6789  46a7907c9ae18e453aab86a44a95bdd4d0a693b0904ea60901  539b93b4bd99cfba

This dream finishes, I think, here, and I have another one.

29-March-06 0400 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Christmas-lights bedroom"

I&#39;m in a house in Oz, on holiday... it&#39;s in Brisbane, I think.  I&#39;m staying with another family, though I don&#39;t know who, and the bedrrom in the house, which is on a top floor and has windows on three sides, is wreathed in Christmas lights.

I get a text from my mate Tony, who in real-life lives in Sydney, and the text is about the time I spent with him in Oz about two months ago.  The text is lovely and he says how nice it was to have me, and how he misses seeing me, as I&#39;m one of his best mates.  He also says something about contacting Stan and getting a Job, which I am a bit annoyed by, but on the whole the text is nice.

At this point the mother of the house comes in to vacuum, and I apoligise for my room being a bit messy in comparison, but she says it&#39;s okay.

7ba13e4313a9aa1054382db697157ba26f395f4d273cca9d6a  68080a3089fab255f1a4b85f13f691429e9de95e8bbec0dcaa  67bc8797ef8b69dd40cdf027378812a587cb920e4e

This next dream is VERY confusing, and has multiple levels, including a "sub-dream" that runs underneath the main dream, if that makes sense.  I think the subdream MAY be an earlier dream that the newer dream is referring to.  Whatever it is, it&#39;s wierd, but cool.  What I&#39;ll do, I think, is enter this dream as two seperate but related dreams, as I think that makes more sense.

29-March-06 0400 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Adventure Dream
Title: "Speleunking into  the Teeth"

I&#39;m at the top of a massive canyon, a big dark gash in the ground, and below is almost total darkness.  Visible is a rock formation that looks like a gaping mouth, with teeth, etc.  For some reason, I&#39;m not afraid.  Something of mine is lost down in the canyon, I think it&#39;s my watch or cellphone.  So, I have a whole load of rockclimbing gear and a backpack, and I absail down into the mouth-shaped formation.

Once I&#39;m in the canyon and walking around, I notice that the rocks are all jagged and uneven, and strewn across them is a whole bunch of my stuff, like my rainjacket, my watch, my iPod, and a whole load of other shit like bags and stuff.  I pick it all up, and put it in my backpack, except the watch, which I think I put on my wrist.  I press the button but it doesn&#39;t work... the light comes on for a second, green then orange, then it fades.  It&#39;s lost its batteries I think.  Never mind, I&#39;m not worried, and so at this point I continue on down into the mouth-shaped formation, climbing over and through all the big jagged teeth-rocks.

Then part of the next dream, invades this dream.  Like I said, these two dreams are pretty much intertwined.  He&#39;s telling the class about how a troll comes up from the mouth, or the throat, or somwething, of the rock formation.  Sure enough, up comes a troll.  I think he;s meant to be scary, but for some reason, he&#39;s not.  He looks pretty much just like a human except his skin has a bit of a rugged, yellow tint.  He&#39;s about the same size as a normal person too.  I just stare at him for a minute, wondering where the hell he&#39;s come from, and why he&#39;s so pathetically small.

The dream ends here, or shortly after.

29-March-06 0400 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Lecturer tells my story"

I&#39;m in a Psychology lecture in the HSB1 lecture theater, and Cambell is lecturing, like he usually does.  He&#39;s witty and droll, and I like his lectures.  Jay and Yau are sitting behind me, which is odd, cos they don&#39;t take psychology, only law.  Illy is there as well, though she does take psychology, she&#39;s not in my classes.  Cambell is telling a story, the story of my dream previously, "Speleunking into the Teeth", and I recognise it as "my story".  I keep enthusiastically turning around to Jay and Yau and Illy and telling them it&#39;s my story, but they don&#39;t believe me.

At the end of the lecture, a girl from the back of the lecture speaks out, asking if the story is actually mine.  Cambell replies at first by saying that a good story is meant to involve the listener, and that good storytelling makes the lsitener think it&#39;s HIS story.  But then he admits that this particular story is, in fact, my story.  The class is a bit taken back and jealous by the attention I am getting, but I feel very positive.

This dream is "intertwined" and "on top of" the "Speleunking into the teeth" dream, and the two are pretty indistinguishable, but nevertheless, they are, I think, seperate dreams and so I&#39;ve tried to seperate them.  Often, one dream seemed to fade into the other, or both seemed to play at once.

712542080624bd653b15290b960963aa80cbcaa65b4cf1e10c  e6518ae7da330467a70fd762fe8b4f6320d316f73fbbd29054  2b4dde209f977e1c71765208f3f78347f927b7e8514db38b81  7e8ea24f79327de8b9bca287

Also, I had a smaller dream I remember, though I&#39;m, not sure where it fits in.

29-March-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Taz&#39;s Winter Coat"

YAY&#33;  my first dream about Taz, my cat&#33;  Basically, I&#39;m stroking Taz, and he&#39;s looking nice and healthy.  Mum is there, and is telling me that he&#39;s looking a bit fatter than usual, even though he still looks very fit and healthy, and this is because he&#39;s putting on his winter coat.  I agree, his coat does look a lot thinker... winter is coming, so this is good, I think.

So, that&#39;s all my dreams for last night.

One odd thing I have been noticing: in my dreams, I seem to be very confident and self-assured, and on quite a few occaisions, I&#39;ve had things which, I think, are supposed to be nightmares, but which have just "backfired" and been ineffective.  They just don&#39;t make me scared, and instead, they seem rather pathetic.  This is like being hunted by the gatling-gun or disco ball, or the troll, or the werewolves.

I don&#39;t know why these things don&#39;t actually make me scared in my dreams.  Perhaps I&#39;m just too confident and self-assured?  In real life, I&#39;m fairly aloof and confident, so maybe this reflects itself into my dreams, abnd I end up being confident there, also?

Also, in my dreams everybody seems to be either envious of me, or wants me to be on their side... if that makes sense.  This could be because I&#39;m somewhat arrogant, or have an inflated sense of self-worth... I&#39;m not sure.  Personally, I don&#39;t care much.  I tend not to be overtly arrogant or condescending in real life, and pretty damn humble sometimes, but inwards, I have a very good sense of my own worth, and a good, healthy ego.  I think this rubs off on my dreams... or maybe, just maybe, it&#39;s the other way around.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Seems that you had a very busy night in the dream world... I guess you were were not lying. Your dream recall is getting really good. You have also had some pretty neat dreams.....

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah... tuesday night was a BIG night.  I&#39;m treating it as the exception, rather than the rule, though... still, with time...

Last night, I got a fair few dreams, but most of them were fragments and impressions that I forgot before I wrote down, which isannoying... I try to record everything, fragments or full dreams.  Anyway, I did get ONE dream which WAS fairly long.  This one was really, really funny... at least to me.  Everybody in the dream was lauging, and so was I.  Still am, actually.  It was also fairly biggish, which is good.

EDIT: Whoops&#33;  Just realised I repeated this dream.  It&#39;s in the next post instead, now.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

/me groans

AGH&#33;  Having big computer problems, so am updating DJ from university instead of home.

Okay, so, here&#39;s the dreams from my last couple of nights.

30-March-06 0500 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Torts Tutorials and Tiger Beer"

I&#39;m in my torts tutorial, and somehow we start talking about Tiger Beer.  I say it;s shit, which it is, and go off on a big tangent comparing different types of beers.  Everybody is laughing like hell, because just like me, they know they&#39;re meant to be discussing law, but instead, I&#39;m going way off-topic.  I think, in the dream, I&#39;m showing off to a girl, Amelie, who I sort of like, who is also in the tutorial in real-life.

Another girl, a brunette and rather nondescript, is getting really pissed off cos I&#39;m going so off-topic.  She tries to bring the discussion back to law.  I pipe up again, and say something to the effect of "Actually, you know, I don&#39;t drink."

This sends the class into fits, as it just serves to highlight tha what I was saying earlier was off-topic just for the sole purpose of being off-topic.  Then, the other girl says something odd, which, while untrue in the real world, somehow WAS true in the dream world, and made me terribly embarassed.

"The Blue Meanie (She says my actual name, not my DV alias)?  Yes, I remember you from somewhere.  A newspaper article.  Something about a plane flying in restricted airspace?  All the occupants were later found to be intoxicated?"

This sound srandom, and totally is.  Nevertheless, I&#39;m terribly embarassed, and speechless.  I mutely blush at the girl, Amelie, who I like, and she sort of grins back... I think she&#39;s enjoying seeing me uncomfortable.

I wake up.

Okay, another dream, the next night:

31-March-06 0210 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Dies"

Okay, in this dream, mum tells me Lynn has died... she&#39;s an old family friend.  I remember being pretty shattered.  I think this dream is cos of the fact that my nana&#39;s in hospital at the moment, and Lynn is of a similar age, and she is sorta WHY nana is in hospital and not dead, so the two are sort of related in my mind.  I think, in the dream, Lynn is revived through the electro-shock thingies, so she&#39;s okay.  She&#39;s in a coma, though, and mum says they&#39;re going to pull the plug.

They&#39;re going to pull the plug because otherwise, mum tells me, Lynn will be raped by nurses because she&#39;s unconcious.  This, I think, is from Kill Bill... the whole "Fuck Buck" episode.  Nurses are corrupt, and accept miney from visitors to let them rape coma patients...?  This is sick, I know, but its from a quentin tarantino movie, so what the fuck do you expect?

On the 1/4/06 I don&#39;t have any dreams, cos of a WILD attempt.

LAst night, I DID have two dreams, but most of them I lost... still, what little I DID get:

02-April-06 1205 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Mitzie and Squall"

Basically, mitzie mistakes me for squall on DV.  Why, I don&#39;t know, cos I&#39;ve never actually talked to squall, I think, the name must just have caught my attention.

02-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "No One Dies Innocent"

This dream has something to do with the movie Dogma, and at some point, someone says (may have been me) "No one dies innocent".  That&#39;s really all I remember.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Computer problem fixed.  Unfortunately, I&#39;ve had a crap week recall-wise so far, and I only got a few.  On the upside, I did get a dream with mild sexual content, which is good.  However, it seems I don&#39;t have full-on sex dreams... this is, to put it lightly, rather disappointing.  Once I get the WILD down pat, I&#39;ll be able to have lucid sexual dreams, of course, but I still think sexually-themed non-lucids could be kinda interesting.  So, here they are, the few I got:

03-April-06 0400 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Resentment and second-hand clothes"

I&#39;m at Old Beth&#39;s, for some reason, even though it doesn&#39;t look like her house at ALL.  It looks sorta remotely like a relative&#39;s house.  Anyway, for some reason, there&#39;s a photo of Dad at the house, which Minnie, who is also here with me, draws my attention to.  Anyway, a whole heap of people are gathered outside the house, and I know them all from real-life...

Anyway, outside the house (or it might be in the doorway) Old Beth stops me and tells me that, contrary to what everybody else thinks, Minnie is ugly, not pretty, and I agree with her.  This is something I wouldn&#39;t have said six months ago, but hey, people change.  Old Beth presses on me a big box of second hand clothes, and tells me to give them to Minnie... So, I go inside and meet Minnie and also Tess, who are in a bedroom with a big window, sorta like the one on the front-right in my real house.  I try to give the clothes to Minnie, but she says she hates them and doesn&#39;t want them... 

In this dream, Minnie, and this is VERY weird, has an upcoming prom... (weird cos we don&#39;t call them "proms" in NZ, and also cos of the age thing.)  One of the articles of clothing in the box is a prom dress, purple I think, and Minnie says she hates that too.  At this point, A mistakes the box of clothing to be intended for her, and, feeling uncomfortable (cos I like Tess a hell of a lot more than I like Minnie, who is NOT my favourite person in the world right now, unfortunately) and I, uncomfortably, am forced to tell her that no, they&#39;re not hers, they&#39;re Minnie&#39;s.

Also, in this dream, I have the odd sensation that Minnie has had the box of clothes before, and this is just one of many times she&#39;s had it pressed on her... I think Minnie keeps chucking them out.

e6bf49fc7821a07516775bf5ebb65d6a3c5f281f85b8ac0a0a  a73487714bf2ca3609a686e5812c8a24be66f2496b23f04618  71746d6898179bc7d55680f4f4e3013c6e143408d36a8f23b5  1c8658887c2ef54b31a4c1661a4c76f71bae465219d2444915  62fcf9c0dfcef399061976fa2b7a7de5addfb592f12aad0fd1  30115f5c5cadeaedacce41c9cb1914017a7d667978b010d56c  bb10ea3ab8dd29feb81f24df525e79ee423f37572eccbc9e30  460fa274df02d5eb6e0d32da023d8c40aa459b0473750114e0  b7f2972dc3a2be795b6d5d111846f0c9056af26b7a0a462562  2b494fcc5c116ce674cfc82a2bdf

That last dream left me rather sad, for reasons I&#39;d rather not go into.  I have a fair idea of what it means, which is good... The whole thing with Minnie is very unfortunate, but hey, what can you do... ach...

03-April-06 0545 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Another argument"

All I remember about this dream is that me and Eliza have an argument... For some reason, I also get the impression that Tiff was there... huh... weird.

fdd1e9f0eac78564821ba5f425446dcd821079f4c27b0bd38e  1c8e7b0c729d3d1a2e5181fd0e4bde1fdb68f16541e116ac3f  b09b0a8fa0540d2d3328cb201d3717b5ecd8efe68a3a0770d9

03-April-06 0545 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Erotic Dream
Title: "Aqua Party" 

92060cc517a00bf3e9c2bf8e7314c4fa7ef39faf033a2ad749  c684584575d8aee0c857505931c681f8876d0c8f740a48b85f  242b1727cc22044c584a1a24563a31e6b81e9748cd8450d6f0  9abd4208a446dfff3bf8d91472ccc7905442cf562539b3dbac  9441d5521646ced3f27877d184f44111c5fffcc483bcdc8483  34eeaf8517c8e3af24206e659a7092ad73addcb28242b58d11  d763c9560bfd4927744fa8d86c57ac5cc9680bef1c993c5890  5a58f674fbe5bc9be879a58209f0450bf79a1d1f2c1e454a84  619c2240fac8a00d58aae361be0d1e597280d97a8af8d1b4f4  2e7fb907356f24c53aa9186b49aaf3d82fcf96dc20bb885b9d  0b39854ccc4df319b9bb8e93b127f1cf535a2850463d25a591  0e950042ecd0ef585deccc21aab8816fcd00668f8539c5ca2b  4591adaf452b10ca7c08614c67a5fba5d1ef361fc6fd2b8697  3bb402a3e51bc79d58cef9cde93eb551ea45c241f40e70ab97  867d68a42005da0f073e828a64bc9b941b39fe8a796d296e33  81678f5fe4bda8bdeb101f8ff78fdfe7b71830902651098564  e75ce13f454442bcc94762e6d316af4e9381acd476197d9190  9cb553f35aedef6447770f2059a6d1abb51e61db33bbe64f0c  6b474f1fffd9122cb02358a0f756511c6e421a779ad647e84a  011364fcfe4fe111e1386ec933525909c45cdedde516a2e9bd  6b96f90ba37638139f01082efb1c44d45fb917bce19efacf57  1883d62dbed0be057333d807d5cc5f0466dce1ea9a59531d65  c88bb489671acc74431af5112363012c8b381e4408031b3e19  6e34fab81d99569ed05e85a6baee4f13a47890b075bcae2a3c  d382d85f58d55d6e39b0dbac8405d572580ad5d4f02b36c799  e44e18c9abfa97cea9df84ca35bbbf895086e3ee2f6e632a86  70d7fa65b0cbb2cb58bac850d42cef1a58fb5a3a6c0abe976f  51e1129d7317eb198765169b4c13fb7fa2b6b8dbac7998844c  ea0d0ae5c90d0425060816d15bd0665aef9ba3530cfee97ea4  50607f1fc1de6d8affd0b3a02a6afd4f1722289673aa596d53  aae59c6bc99c9d2cb7ca5f921a6da50ade54b608a6f48991f4  6fe380495e34194a7038a3de4acc0d52a2c7f84f09ecdd60b4  f19a75c54a66ceb839c0c72754dca7ab477b1dc17d08654870  b7beb6dabd225a85f02083c53fa44ba3ff1ec3da59c1eb9ffc  71bf44af46c303ed0373eed3c7766ff07405de020b7786c266  bd9bcd586aeb90273f6c4b3e8434ce44aaa5b9f8aa560992fc  9a9ee9ca7b05967f47488f20a867b57400430ab4d5432db5d3  0cab078486b798300a7a9bd789fa3d9d77fbef4212675d3d40  e390fea65b76df23ffe75945714b4c0aea901204fc3352b3b2  1e5801215e127596da03ee534f522be1b552e404b87a79d330  17170186189ac1e70af0f2a060d2ef1be6643213821d1924a8  460c9139bb17beadd8bf9d7b14c4c731fb9fa31e262f9e4ed2  84554a7acaaee4db4a58153c8e92b196610f80790848f96528  6e4020803e1e474d4a192b123775a3d54e851189825a97ebde  b9421ae127dff726bc8d2a30cd82d41b56d257296aacd6e584  449c571d159adaef2b3ad0d8b100348cadb5dfc2a1c6c18335  eea99e09c4acb02f204f2a887692fe77e4dbb2c716b58942c9  2bd21a4fe65e36780aaf967c5abf12907917a455cb55168644  1cf27eaee3a995a63c949809f04242ecdf0b41691e46028444  d5320ff0d5ee5e44efa66cb91a0f072580c37bd8b1dda2ee28  76f307581b25d33ab3186d5eb1b6df60d69c8f61ee9a1e8811  6d8d48d654a75bb8adc094bc62f5d4101b6635462438af9745  cc2617f2c2fe0a12f6c160acf98762805a23c1b878c3c63045  90b6ea586558c76b5a27596ca9bcbb94fc215b85e23a958a3c  a818eae25f82d155cee484eb36fb57ad46c740e91e35e39a95  347bea304dd909423685c26ea788945624af92613f226729c8  69ce0b97bcb0aaa205048efe978aebe0022c9d265446937fe6  09e13316524fb09b432db5ca0da043d488b690300267df819c  e920d969fba34c1f7619650fb09efe8c1e66df3fffe71d0864  02590cebd55317ff2553a1f756511c603f7152d69747f24d55  062de1f206e30fb87069d2785752069c509adfeb58f0f4b266  c2aa1eb46b6b528400092fbf4844d40de919bde990b7963e54  81d52dbed7aa1f377ccd53d3cb514d78d4aef2d25d1d102bdd  8dbc8028028a3c4e0dab1134630925847f5003614a01221f20  32a3f510d657849e5893f480ee5808e5798bbe21f3d93139d6  839d1b42cc13617cb693a9924ed91b1b07c8dee8783edb91b1  48199bffe6dccaa694948422abbfcc0480e9e33761726f9d2d  d7ad4de4dabfc355b5c857c87e865b0bed5a367d59aed4385d  b846c97d17aa01837545d55d17f775fabaf9c2ad798b895da4  4f17f7ce1c09691d5146ec17dd284bbfefe20a5be2e939b111  1855218eda7b8ae3daa6f32470fd460a2a6dc56ea5177d52ad  f1902fda979861f38b48995e2c9c5adc40a11eb1f48f82a027  e9c61e55290b0e3522a3d70ecc3b17ebc4aa4c0ff7d32eadf6  8e2a804f28cbec6cd9cb23528fbbab596f19cd625127496db3  baa3c4ef2049c0e26e888377ba50e2e253d5d817ddefcde13e  b258ad098e0ece0270ab9b95717be97408d51f547790de27bd  87dd4a6aff907171382e6ac2298a0b8de9b7b9a0134d95e9d5

(Sorry, had to encrypt that dream for privacy reasons.  Anonymising simply wasn&#39;t enough)

04-April-06 0420 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Dirty hair" 

All I remember about this dream is something about having messy hair, or being dirty.

05-April-06 0600 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Fake Blue Meanie" 

Another DV dream.  A fake version of mee comes onto the forums, called "the_blue_meanie_2", and he/she starts saying offensive things to icedawg and seeker.  Mitzie also fits in there somewhere... huh... this "fake" me also has a few things to say about me, which I&#39;m not terribly pleased with, but am not going to repeat.

----------


## Gwendolyn

> 05-April-06 0600 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Dream Fragment
> Title: "Fake Blue Meanie"[/b]



This one made me really laugh. I&#39;ve had those sorts of DV dreams a whole lot.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah, I&#39;ve had a few as well... heheheh... can never seem to remember the specifics, though.

Okay, even though I was trying to WILD, and not to recall dreams, I got three good ones last night.  However, when I recoreded them I didn&#39;t record them in detail, so it&#39;ll be interesting to see how good my "delayed recall" is... here goes...

06-April-06 0600 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Fantasy-themed dream
Title: "The Witch&#39;s Alligator-scythe and Turtle-mine" 

THIS was one CRAZY-ASS dream.  The most crazy I&#39;ve had in a while.  I&#39;m watching it in third-person, like a movie or something, and I&#39;m not in the dream.  There&#39;s a swamp, and a witch... the witch is relatively young, but definately evil... I can&#39;t seem to remember her face, though.  She&#39;s got a cloak and staff, I think.

Anyway, she&#39;s got pet creatures, I think she made them herself, and she;s sending them out into the swamp... they&#39;re VERY weird.

The first is an alligator, all green and stuff, and it;s got a scythe mounted on it&#39;s head.  It is meant to swim underwater, and the scythe springs up to stab it&#39;s victims... this IS crazy, I know...

The second animal is a massive sea-tortoise, except it has metal spikes protruding from its shell... I seem to gather the strange impression that the alligator is mean, and the turtle is relatively harmless... meh.

Anyway, they both swim out into the swamp to search for prey.  Then, the camera flicks to a old-ish woman, who is in another part of the swamp... I think she&#39;s fishing with a net.  The alligatopr swims up to her, and the blade of the scythe is the only part showing above the water.  It flicks up, and somehow, it missdes.  So, the woman takes the alligator prisoner, and keeps it as a pet.  This is TOTALLY stupid, and makes little to no sense... quite frankly, I can&#39;t make heads or tails of this dream.

06-April-06 0600 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "The Golf-Course House" 

This dream was relatively short.  I was in a house in a high-rise, in the city, and outside the window was a golf-course.  I seem to remember the house was somewhere from Oz, but Im not too sure...  anyway, though I can&#39;t remember the inside of the apartment/house, I remember going downstairs.  In the lobby, facing the street, is a massive english-styly pub, sorta like the one downtown... ummm... the "cock and bull" i think it&#39;s called...  The Sydney Olympics also fit in here somewhere... I think I have gone to sydney to watch the olympics...?

06-April-06 0600 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Drunks" 

I&#39;m in my friend&#39;s flat, I think, and everybody&#39;s getting ready for a big piss-up.  I think they might be going on a pub crawl.  There&#39;s lots of people I don&#39;t know, and for some reason, I&#39;m the only one who&#39;s sober, trying to take care of all these drunk people.  One particular girl is so drunk, she passes out.  So, me being the gentleman I am, I go over and heft her over my shoulder, and cart her to one of the bedrooms, and I put her down on the bed.  I check to make sure she;s okay, and then I think I walk away...

That&#39;s all I remembered, unfortunately...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I&#39;ve been stressed up to the EYEBALLS over the past week, and my dream recall went down the toilet.  Some nightys I didn&#39;t get ANYTHING, not even a fragment or an impression&#33;  Anyway, here&#39;s what I DID get:

12-April-06 0430 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Ain&#39;t Asian" 

I&#39;m at a flat, can&#39;t remember where, talking to somebody about Jack, my mate, and how he&#39;s not asian.  For some reason I take a train trip home, and have to change my clothes on the train. 

dcfe90d6a7cf49bd72b3b588241443f8ec

Half of the reason I can&#39;t remember much of that dream is because I can&#39;t read that DJ entry.  I have MESSY handwriting.


06-April-06 0430 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "NES" 

I can&#39;t remember anything about this dream, except for something vague about playing nintendo with NESgirl, even though I don&#39;t have a clue what she looks like.  I think it was over the internet???

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, for the last week my dream recall has been SHIT.  So, for the next week or so, I&#39;m going to reduce my WILD attempts, and focus on Dream Recall.  Maybe that will give me some confidence if I can get it up to a good level again.

13-April-06 0500 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "The Bald Moses and Giant Skeletons" 

This was a WEIRD dream, and was, unlike MOST of my dreams, in the third person.  MOST of it was very vague, but a few bits were very clear.  Basically, it consists of a huge mass of people in a massive, open forest with massive, MASSIVE trees.  There is a leader of these people, a large bronze-coloured guy wearing a very ornate head-dress.  He leads the people through the forest, and he confronts some guardians.  I can&#39;t remember exactly WHAT these guardians were... they may be trees.

Anyway, the Moses-guy, confronts these guardians, and says "let the human race through&#33;" or something to that effect.  As he says it, he removes his head-dress, a sort of pharoah&#39;s head-dress, and he is bald.  His head is bathed in some sort of halo, and he positively glows with power.  I don&#39;t know esactly why, but this guy seems to be the most important part of the dream.

Anyways, next the dream "skips".  In an open clearing of the forest, the army of humans is being attacked by these massive, lanky, GIANT skeletons.  They look sort of like Ents from The Lord of the Rings.  These ent-skeletons have massive bows carved of bone.  They are very clumsy, and wade amoungst the crowds of people.  A few of them fall over.  This is like some sort of war, I don&#39;t know.  This part of the dream is clear, but just seems like nonsense, and has no real emotional "impact" on me.

13-April-06 0500 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Giving Ass" 

This dream is just little more than a vague memory.  I&#39;m asking about getting ass, or "giving ass".  I dunno who I&#39;m asking.  Somebody might be asking me.  I can&#39;t remember&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## boldtypespark

Hell yah&#33; Giving ass&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

LOL&#33;&#33;  Yeah, I know it sounds really dirty, but for some reason, that&#39;s NOT what it meant in the dream.  It&#39;s weird.  It was more of a random jumbled collection of words.

Okay, last night, I didn&#39;t practice any WILDs, and instead focussed on dream recall.  I got some good results too.  HOWEVER, almost all my dreams were about a certain topic that I DON&#39;T want to share with the rest of the forum.  BUT, here&#39;s the ones which are "safe".

15-April-06 0630 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "The Sideways Life-Jacket Jetpack" 

I&#39;m walking on a road which is sort of a combination between the road to Jackie and Jill&#39;s house, and The Beach.  I&#39;m wearing a lifejacket, which is getting blown by the wind.  I&#39;m also walking with somebody, but I can&#39;t remember who.  The wind picks up, and the life jacket lifts around me, and I start to levitate about a foot of the ground, held up by the lifejacket.  I get pulled sideways along the road, and then back.  The person I am walking with is alarmed, and tells me I&#39;m getting blown away.  I&#39;m not exactly scared in this dream, just fascinated.

2da86b420be1fcc9a8d2482984190daf776c58f97d1b5f8913  de9c0f066d3b317f5f8e5b4d702de7

15-April-06 0630 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "The Beach and the Plastic Fence" 

This dream leads on from the last, but it&#39;s a different dream, I think.  Bill has put up a big fence around the Beach section, to keep people out.  Half of the fence is wooden, a wall or something, which presses up against the caravas on the beach section.  This of course is stupid, because the caravans on the section in real life are further back, nearer the batch.  The rest of the "wall" is no more than flimsy BLUE plastic trellace, the sort you might see on a construction site.

I&#39;m still wearing my life jacket from the previous dream, so I conjure up some wind and levitate up and over the fence.  (This is pretty encouraging... even though I&#39;m not lucid, I still manage to WILL something to happen).  Then, I see that the fence has enclosed off the driveway, making it impossible for cars to get on or off the section.  I see my dad, who looks a bit strange, and Bill.  I get angry at Bill, telling him what a stupid idea the fence is.  Everyone seems suprised by my audacity, but hey, I don&#39;t really mind this.  Anyway, Bill gets angry too, but then I pull out my trump card.

"What gives you the right to build this fence?  It&#39;s not your section&#33;  Have you even asked Gertrude?"  I yell.  M is taken aback, and EVERYBODY knows I&#39;m right.  The dream ends here.

1440ca9328a3e42401fff265eae64cc49c06eb884df0af85c5  a3ddb9c7759506b173e0ebd95efb517aa773ed0a14

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Got some pretty good dreams last night, though not many of them.  Just two, actually, though as far as dreams go, they were pretty vivid.

16-April-06 0750 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Shaking Madonna&#39;s Bra"

I&#39;m walking across Madonna&#39;s Bra, aka the Anzac Bridge in Sydney.  It&#39;s a massive suspension bridge.  Anyway, the bridge starts shaking, and swaying.  Other people are wlaking behind me.  At first, I think this is all rather harmless.  But then the cables swing more, and I have to hold on to the side of the bridge to keep from being thrown off.  I know this dream sounds really short and vague, but actually, it went on for quite some time and was very vivid.

16-April-06 0750 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Four-Person Kayakking" 

I&#39;m at the front of a four-person kayak or canoe.  I have a two-sided paddle, everyone else&#39;s paddles are just single paddles, and I also have control of the steering/rudder peddles, though they&#39;re broken and I can&#39;t reach them with my feet.  There&#39;s a rope I try to pull to adjust them, but it doesn&#39;t work, so I just steer with the paddle instead.

There are other kayaks ahead and behind us, though some of them aren&#39;t four-person.  Anyway, we&#39;re kayakking, though I don&#39;t think I&#39;m doing much work... I&#39;m trying to figure out how to use the rudder pedals instead, though to no avail.  Along the way, we pass a rocky cove, a really small one, and in a kayak, I think he&#39;s beached, is Ruskie, a guy I know from my high school and haven&#39;t seen in nearly three years.  I don&#39;t know WHERE he came from in this dream.  Very random.

Anyway, we&#39;re kayakking towards a city, which has a harbour... it&#39;s a low-lying city on the water, though I don&#39;t know what city it is.  We come into the harbour, and I try to convince my kayak-mates to paddle up a sewage pipe, so then we can fly off the waterfall into the lake and land with a splash&#33;  This sounds random, but I think if we had done it in the dream, it would have been cool.  Anyway, we paddle into this harbour, and there&#39;s all these weird natives.  Can&#39;t remember anything about htem, but I remember warning my kayak mates, of whom I have NO idea who they were, about these natives, and how they&#39;re dangerous.  The dream ends here, I think.

449dadb08c93343ca802c0a48218578a2cda37e1050f5476d3  3980c03250979a03

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, got two dreams last night.  Three, actually, but I forgot the third.

17-April-06 1230 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Low length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Oneironaut&#39;s Tripped-Out Dream-Mobile" 

LOL.  This dream was funny.  I was sitting somewhere talking to a bunch of DV people, may have been in chat or in person, I&#39;m not entirely certain.  Wherever it was, Oneironaut was there, and he was telling me about his, and these are his EXACT words, "Tripped-out Dream-mobile".  I think he took me to see it.  It was like a massive purple limo with high, bouncy suspension and cool paint, fancy chrome mags and exhausts, mirrors, etc.  It was bouncing about, like it had a life of its own, playing loud hip-hop music.  Seriously, this dream was weird, like, something from Pimp My Ride, which is stupid, cos I don&#39;t even watch the show, I hate pimped-out cars, and hate hip-hop music.  I feel quite guilty and racist about this dream (I&#39;m not at all racist in real-life btw, but this really IS kind of funny)... I think the only reason I had it was because Oneironaut is black, and so I instantly steriotyped him as having a pimped-out car.  Hehehehe... kind of funny, actually.  Sorry, Oneironaut.  ::lol::  

17-April-06 0220 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Self-service Frappucino Theft" 

I go to buy coffee at the Law School cafe.  The cafe has a long bench with a long row of coffee-machines, all self-service (not there in real life).  So, I make myself a Robert Harris long black, and grab some food, but then I see a Frappucino machine, so I decide to make a frappucino as well.  However, the machine is so complicated, and I can&#39;t seem to figure out how the hell it works.  I look around for help, but don&#39;t ask anyone because I don&#39;t want to seem like an idiot.  Anyway, I can&#39;t remember how, but I manage to get a big frappucino out of the machine eventually, and I go to the cashier, but I think I don&#39;t pay her.  Anyway. later I find myself at home drinking my two coffees and eating my food (can&#39;t remember what food it was), when I realise I didn&#39;t pay for the stuff&#33;  I feel kind of guiltily delighted about this...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

HOLY SHIT&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  I only got ONE dream last night, but WHAT a dream&#33;  That was INSANE&#33;&#33;&#33;  WOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  OMG, SO COOL&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Anyways, enough hype, here it is:

18-April-06 0420 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Very long length // EPIC Fantasy Dream
Title: "Sunken Treasure, the Hairy Were-Shark, and the Fishing Village"

It started off as a computer game... I was fully immersed in the character, who was a sort of dolphin/humna hybrid hunting for treasure.  When I clicked the left mouse button, he dove under, and when I clicked the right, he flew above the water&#39;s surface, like, a leap.  I also steered with the mouse.  As the dream went on, however, the "computer game" slowly faded into a first-person experience, and I was fully in control.

Now, I&#39;m swimming close to a rocky shoreline sort of like at the Beach we go to every Christmas.  I&#39;m hunting for buried treasure, it&#39;s sunken at the bottem of the sea.  So, I&#39;m swimming along the surface, scanning the ocean depths.

That&#39;s not all.  MASSIVE great white sharks are hunting me.  These things are SO massive, like that massive shark, Gary? from Finding Nemo.  When they come at me, All I can see is this gaping wide mouth full of sharp triangular teeth, flying up towards me from under the water.  I&#39;m not scared, even though these thigns are freaky as hell... I&#39;m NEVER scared in my dreams, as for some reason, I instinctively know that no harm can come to me.  Weird.

Anyway, these sharks ALWAYS come from the bottom of the sea, upwards.  I evade them by diving up out of the water.  Eventually, I spot the sunken treasure... it&#39;s a sprawling mess of crates and barrels on the bottom of the sea.  I can barely see it, as the water is VERY murky.  The land and rocks on the surface were very clear, though.  So, intrepid explorer dolphin-human as I was, I DIVE&#33;&#33;&#33;

I dive down, swimming fast, and the sharks start closing in behind me.  Eventually, I realise I&#39;m not going to reach the treasure in time, so I pull out of my dive, and head upwards.

The sharks are RUSHING towards me now, at least three of them.  I&#39;m racing, as fast as I can, up to the surface, and out to sea, trying to make my way back to the beach.  The other sharks drop behind, and now it&#39;s just me, and this massive daddy-shark.  He&#39;s HUGE, his mouth is GAPING, and he&#39;s fucking HUNGRY&#33;

At this point, things get EXCITING.  I DIVE out of the watter, doing all sorts of cool dolphin acrobatics, but this shark is still hot on my tail.  I eventually make it to the shore of the beach, but this shark, he just doesn&#39;t give up&#33;

I wade to shore, after unsuccessfully trying to evade the shark in the shallows.  Somehow, I change into a human, and wade to shore.  The beach is WEIRD.  I remember it as clear as day.  It&#39;s not like The Beach, my beach, but it&#39;s instead rocky, with knuckle-sized rocks.  It&#39;s ORANGE too.  There&#39;s this weird kind of hard fungus growing on the rocks.  It&#39;s not slippery, though.  I wade to shore, thinking I&#39;ve avoided the shark.

But I haven&#39;t.  He wades to sure behind me.

Only now, he&#39;s no shark.  He&#39;s turned into Joe.  I don&#39;t like him.  At ALL.  Anyway, for some reason he&#39;s naked, and covered in this coarse, fine black-brown hair.  He has this evil grin on his face.  I walk away, heading for a village nearby that is close to the beach.  Were-shark Joe follows behind me.  He&#39;s determined to get me.  I&#39;m still not scared, though, for some reason.

I make it to the fishing village.  In the dream, this is my home.  It&#39;s made up of all these daub-and-wattle huts, and people spill out to see what&#39;s happening.  So, I turn to the villagers, and give a speech.  I say, that together we are stronger than Were-shark Joe, and we need to surround him and defeat him.  They do what I say, and we surround him in a semi-circle.  Were-shark Joe runs away, and dives back into the water, becoming a shark again.  He swims away, and we never se him again.

Sometime after this, I&#39;m sittign on the rocks, picking up cat&#39;s eyes (a sort of shellfish...) and throwing them into the sea.  I&#39;ve defeated the Were-shark Joe, and am relatively content.  Not excstatic or anything, just content.

94543d16103cfd36a168d05a3220eb91284c1e9442

This is by FAR the coolest non-lucid I&#39;ve had.  It wasn&#39;t necessarily the clearest, or the longest, but it was still very clear and very long.  SO cool&#33;&#33;&#33;  I feel SO frickin&#39; proud of this dream.  AWESOME.  It was CRAZY too&#33;  I LOVE crazy dreams.  SO pleased.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Wow, Matt. That is really cool. I&#39;ve never been a fish in my dreams. It&#39;s your dream sign though, so it isn&#39;t suprising for you to have been. Cool.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Wow, Matt. That is really cool. I&#39;ve never been a fish in my dreams. It&#39;s your dream sign though, so it isn&#39;t suprising for you to have been. Cool.
> [/b]



Yeah... it&#39;s hard to explain.  I wasn&#39;t a fish, exactly.  I was more of a sort of human in a dolphin&#39;s body.  I could do all these weird-ass flips above the water, like you see dolphins do in theme parks.  I could dive, as well, which was cool.

But, I think, about half-way into the dream, I sort of became a "scuba diver" who just happened to swim and jump and dive liek a dolphin.  Weird.  I couldn&#39;t REALLY feel my body throughout all of this, I was mroe of just a moving camera, but, it FELT like I was a sort of dolphin-like scuba diver.

As for fish being my dreamsign... I KNOW&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; It&#39;s SO damned frustrating.  I don&#39;t even LIKE fish.  I quite dislike them actually.  Huh... weird.

But, I tell you what, the sharks in that dream KICKED ASS.  Like, if I were ever gonna be scared in a dream, THAT would have done it.  SO frickin&#39; awesome and freaky.  Wish I could describe the sharks more... I might, actually.  This was one HELL of a dream, though.  Really crazy, but really vivid.  And, it all linked together, too, and didn;t seem like multiple dreams...

Okay, last night, I got hardly any sleep.  Anyway, although I didn&#39;t recall any dreams, something funny happened to me: I ALMOST accidentally WILD-ed&#33;  I dunno exactly how this happened... Anyways, I think this is a significant enough event to justify posting in my DJ, so, here it is:

 went to bed at 9:30pm, got to sleep at 10:00pm, and I woke up at about 1:30am. Totally unintentional wake up: I&#39;m having a bit of trouble sleeping lately because I&#39;m really worked up about a certain personal issue I&#39;d rather not go into here. ANYWAYS. I toss and turn until about 3:00am, at which time, I decide, fuckit, I&#39;m gonna give up and go on DV.

So, I go on DV, have a chat to Amé and other people, then at 4:30am I go back to bed.

(All of that was one big, unintentional WBTB...heh...)

So, I lie, on my STOMACH. I didn&#39;t change position. So... yeah. I nearly wilded on my stomach.

Anyways, I take a while relaxing and getting to sleep. My body falls asleep, but my mind is still mulling over this massive problem I&#39;ve got. ANYWAYS. I start to drift off, but I&#39;m still conscious. I get a bit of imagery, but I&#39;m not paying attention. At this point, the weird shit starts to happen, and I realise, "What the bloody hell&#33;? I&#39;m WILDing&#33; How the heck did this happen???"

So, then I get the same sensation I got last time I WILDed and was making the transition: like my body was flipping over. This time, I&#39;m "flipping" into the bed... like... sorta like this:
(Please excuse my little kiddy drawing) 


Through out this, I&#39;m all tingly and weird, and it&#39;s my dream-body flipping, I can feel it.

So... yeah. I end up standing, I think, or maybe I&#39;m lying in bed. I think I might have had a false awakening next. Whatever happened, I ended up half-awake, and thought to myself: SHIT&#33; I gotta write this down&#33;" But I didn&#39;t. It was only when I saw your name on a post that I remembered, and thought "Shit&#33; I gotta tell Gwen about this&#33;"

So... yeah&#33; Yay and stuff&#33;

This was really, really weird.  Lately I&#39;ve been taking a break from my WILD attempts, but because of last night, I think I&#39;m going to start trying again.

----------


## boldtypespark

The Blue Meanie&#39;s sketch of him wilding.


The heineken beer looter.


Do you see the resemblance?
Or is it just a coincidence... I think not&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Heheheh.  This is the appreciation I get for my artwork?  LOL.

----------


## poeticDreamer

That flipping over shit sounds pretty cool, actually, Blue.  Maybe I&#39;ll have an experience like that eventually...

As for you, Cel...  ::shock::  You have waaaaay too much time on your hands...

----------


## poeticDreamer

Point 1:  Good recap of our discussion yesterday; it will definitely help me.  

Point 2:  I made it into your journal!  Okay, it was for something that "sounds corny" (ahem), but still, I'm there.  Ha.  I rock.  Out loud.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Wo-hoo&#33;  I got quite a few dreams last night&#33;  And the best thing was, most of them were about stuff that I DON&#39;T have to make private&#33;  So, I can finally provide my readers (I got NO idea how many of you there are, if indeed ANY of you read this DJ other than Gwen, pD, Celoude and Courtney) with some NEW crazy-ass dreams to read.

I&#39;ll start with a funny one:

26-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Overflowing Poo"

In this dream, I go to the toilet to take a dump.  I don&#39;t know exactly which toilet, I think it&#39;s either the one at home, or instead one at university, such as on the bottom floor of the Information Commons.  Anyway, I sit down, do my nasty business, and get up.  I turn to flush... and...

I kid you not, this is the largest turd you&#39;ve ever seen a single person do.  This toilet is filled to the BRIM with this even-textured, vaguely orange-coloured poo.  It&#39;s a PILE of shit, that actually rises out of the toilet.  This turd is so big, I&#39;m literally forced to hold up the toilet-lid, because if I let it go, then it will fall down and hit the poo, splashing stinky turd-fragments everywhere.

So, instead I try to flush this fucker down.  I do so, and all the water flushes down and drains, but SOMEHOW, this turn remains.  It&#39;s just as big as before, and standing defiantly in the toilet-bowl  I keep flushing, but to no avail.  In retrospect, it&#39;s kind of suprising that my repeated flushing didn&#39;t overflow the toilet, but for whatever reason, it didn&#39;t.

Eventually I manage to flush the fucker down, but it takes a fair bit of work.  When it&#39;s gone, there&#39;s this massive brownish-orange skidmark coating the bowl.  It smells quite foul, I remember.

26-April-06 0130 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Giant Trains and Massive Planes"

This dream was in the third-person, which is unusual for me.  Less than a quarter of my dreams, I think, are in the third person.  This dream also started off with a voiceover, like, a documentary.  I tend to get that in my third-person dreams, but it usually fades out as the dream porgressses.   :Sad: 

The dream starts out with me, the camera, watching a little pink automated drone approaching.  It sort of looks like a helicopter.  I think it&#39;s bleeping out a warning message, warning me of something approaching.  It hovers out of sight.

Then, I see a massive plane approaching.  It&#39;s flying over plains and fields.  Now, when I say massive, I mean MASSIVE.  This plane is like from the future or something.  It&#39;s like a city, with windows and chimneys, etc, and it&#39;s all chrome and shiny and futuristic.  It&#39;s spraying something down onto the fields below, sort of like a gigantic crop-duster.  It looks SORT OF like these things from the first star wars prequel, the crappy one with the podrace...



Anyway, this thing flew overhead, and the camera turned to the ground.  There&#39;s this massive road, and on it, is a MASSIVE truck.  It&#39;s hard to tell how big it is relative to everything else, but somehow in this dream I understand it as being massive.  This think is a chunky two-trailer affair, and is chugging down this road.  I&#39;m watching things from afar, in the air.

So, this truck drives into a city, and passes a train coming the other way, on train-tracks that are parallel to the road.  The train passes as the truck rounds the corner.  This train is massive, too... like, HUGE...

26-April-06 0130 // Non-lucid // Very Hish vividness // Medium length // Action Movie Dream
Title: "Max Payne gets Shot"

This dream reminded me in atmosphere of max payne, a game that I remember playing a long time ago... very film-noir-ish.  Anyway, theres&#39;s a car, and it pulls up to a building, and a guy in a black suit and hat gets out.  He walks to the building.  (This dream is another third-person one).

Anyway, he ends up in a corridor, talking to this gangster boss, like, from the mafia or something.  This guy has displeased the mob boss, who has two bodyguards.  One of the bodyguards shoots the black-suited stranger in the upper right shoulder, and the right lleg, around about the shin.  He falls to the ground.  The other bodyguard seems to be sympathetic, and runs up to help the guy who has juts been shot.  He pries out the bullets with a sort of magnetic knife, and the mob-boss expresses his symptahies...

Then, the mini-movie switches to a sort of epilogue narrative, with a black screen.  The voice tells me that the guty who got shot had to have his arm amputated.  He was raised back to health by Aquanina (I dunno HOW the hell she fits into this dream) and somebody else from the forum.  Huh.  Weird.

That&#39;s all I got to make public.  I had one other dream, and it was very long and quite vivid, but I can&#39;t make it public, as of yet... sorry, guys.

----------


## Courtney Mae

> 26-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
> Title: "Overflowing Poo"[/b]



You and your sick fantasies.

Yeah, I read your dream journal.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

First time I&#39;ve read from it, but I&#39;ll be reading s&#39;more.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## poeticDreamer

> 26-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
> Title: "Overflowing Poo"[/b]



If you _insist_ on making Private Journal Entries, then this is the shit that should go in them...G-R-O-S-S&#33;

----------


## Amethyst Star

I read your journal every now and again, too.





> He was raised back to health by Aquanina (I dunno HOW the hell she fits into this dream) and somebody else from the forum.  Huh.  Weird.[/b]



That&#39;s funny, but I find it even more interesting because that&#39;s often what happens in my dreams.  Somebody gets hurt but then there&#39;s always a sympathetic character who takes pity on them, either myself or someone else.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

This has *got* to be the most thoroughly boring dream ever.

27-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "The Black Square"

Last night, I dreamt of this:

That&#39;s all it was.  A black frerakin&#39; square.  Like, seriously?  What the hell?&#33;  I want my money back&#33;

27-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Files Missing"

Last night, I ALSO dreamt that a whole lot of files on my computer were accidentally deleted.  Pffft.  This is such a crappy nerdy dream, I&#39;m sorta ashamed for posting it.



I think that the reason I had such crappy recall last night, and a failed WILD attempt, was the alcohol I consumed earlier that day.

----------


## Gwendolyn

> 27-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Very short length // Impression
> Title: "The Black Square"[/b]



The dreaded black square&#33;&#33;&#33; Arghh....That must&#39;ve been a really REALLY boring night&#33;

----------


## boldtypespark

> 27-April-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Very short length // Impression
> Title: "The Black Square"[/b]



Ah... The black square.
You feel nerdy for loosing files,  I once dropped a tooth pick down a stair case in a dream, as soon as it left my hand it transformed itself into my new monitor. Down it went, smashing into pieces as I futily ran after it screaming my lungs out. Needless to say I was pretty sad over the expierence, until I woke up of course.

After a quick look in my personal dream journal here Im starting to think looking for lost items is a sign that we are trying to hard to stay positive under large amounts of stress. By this, I mean not letting it out, or having no time to let it out with burdens and responsibility&#39;s on our shoulders. The loosing part, is just another hindrance in ones life.

The black square...   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Dammit!  I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night, but I did recall a dream, but I was too lazy getting up, and so I totally lost it!  Damn.  I can remember a FEW things about it though.  Argh.  I'll enter them from my DJ when I get home.  Crap.  I really hate it when that shit happens, and you totally lose a dream.  Dammit.

Also, a couple of nights ago, I made a WILD attempt.  I didn't make the transition, but, I felt I came close on at least three moments.  Got the eyelids thing, phisical sensations, HI, the lot.  Mini daydreams, etc, and pretty decent SP.

I feel like I'm still making progress, even though I haven't yet had another successful attempt.  I'm tired as hell today, cos I haven't been getting much sleep, but anyway, I'm going to make another attempt in the afternoon when I get home... I get wednesday and thursday afternoons off.

crap... *scrolls up* shit, I'm rambling.  LOL.  Crap.  That's what sleep deprivation and shit does to ya, huh...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

04-May-06 1224 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Letter from Japan" 

Okay, Yokohama-kun, a guy from Japan I know from a high school exchange program, sent me a letter in this dream in response to the one I sent him a couple of months ago.  I haven&#39;t seen this guy for years.  Anyway, the front of the letter is in little-kiddie black scrawly japanese figures.  I can&#39;t read them in the dream, though I probably could in real-life.  I still remember some of my Japanese, though I&#39;ve forgotten most of it.

Anyway, he&#39;s replying to my answers to his questions he asked me, and he comes off as a little gay.  He wants a long-distance freindship.  This is odd, considering I&#39;m decidedly straight at all and not exactly a repressive personality, but meh.  Somehow, I get the feeling he&#39;s living in America, though in real-life, as far as I&#39;m aware, he still lives in the same little place in Fukuoka.  He doesn&#39;t want to know the answers I gave to the more personal questions he asked me originally, and seems to pay a blind eye to me telling him my parents have broken up.

Somehow, I think he comes on YIM and we chat.

fe8ca1a2f2905d4c710339b4fa4c77361af10063782835e8fd  2a4c93022ed78bb2b6

I also got some other dream fragments last night, but I lost them all.  Sucky.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, it appears my dreams are back.  The non-lucids at least.  I&#39;m still working on the WILDs.  I had one VERY vivd dream last night, the second one I&#39;ll post.

05-May-06 0220 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // DV Dream
Title: "Help&#33; Forum Post" 

At the start of this dream I post in the "Help&#33;" section of the DV forums, regarding a certain problem I&#39;ve got.  The responses I get are very odd.  The first response I can&#39;t remember, but the second was ODD.  It was from some sort of doctor... a proctologist or something.  Anyway, he gave this very long and graphic description of how hard it is to give a prostate exam to somebody with haemmaroids.  This is TOTALLY nonsensical, because the actual real-life problem I have has got NOTHING to do with this.  I remember being somewhat put off by this response.  I think I MAYU have contacted one of the moderators about the inappropriateness of the response.

My mother somehow reads my post in the Help&#33; section, and she talks about my problem over dinner.  I remember being pissed off and betrayed that she&#39;d read my private stuff that I&#39;ve posted on the forums, especially since, in the dream, I have NO idea how she worked out I was posting on the forum... maybe she&#39;s been snooping on me in the dream?  I dunno.  Weird.  Anyway, that&#39;s all of that dream I can remember.

This next dream was an EXTREMELY vivid dream.  It also had quite an effect on me, though I don&#39;t know why.  I&#39;m gonna post it in the dream interpretation sub-forum, looking for advice.

05-May-06 0440 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Staring into Pretty Girls&#39; Eyes" 

This dream starts off as a bunch of people at a barbecue held by Jack, a male freind of mine who lives in Australia.  The barbecue is on the rooftop deck of a building, and I&#39;m pretty sure it&#39;s a resteraunt I visited in Sydney once about three and a half months ago when I visited Jack in Sydney.

Anyway, I&#39;m there, obviously.  There&#39;s a LOT of other people there who, at the time, I remember seeing quite clearly.  The ones I can remember: Jack is there himself, cooking dinner over the barbecue.  Harkness, his father, who I respect immensely, is also there.  Other than them, everybody else is female.  Very pretty females as well, some of whom I recognise.  One is an extremely pretty, pale redhead with pale green eyes who I saw, like, ONCE, on the bus a few days ago and remember thinking how attractive she was.  Another is Ti, a friend from University who I haven&#39;t had much contact with for about a year, because I haven&#39;t kept in touch as much as I should, even though she&#39;s in most of my classes and sits behind me... She&#39;s an asian girl, extremely pretty.  Another woman in the group was an older woman from a psychology tutorial with... blue eyes, I think.  Another girl was Raylee, a girl who is in my law classes along with Ti, and who, though I AM interested in, I don&#39;t really see myself going out with her... plus, I get the impression she&#39;s already taken.  Nice girl, extremely intelligent, but... not for me.  There&#39;s lots of other women, as well, some of whom I recognised but can&#39;t remember, others who I&#39;ve never seen before.  At the time, their faces were all VERY clear.

Anyway, they&#39;re sitting and standing in a semicircle around me, all looking at me.  This is very strangee... they seem to be staring into my eyes, and waiting expectantly.  Some are smiling, some look nervous.  Anyway, I&#39;m standing in front of them, and I make eye contact with the rightmost girl.  I&#39;m staring directly into her eyes, and after a few seconds, she looks away and blushes.  She looks slightly embarassed and disappointed.  I&#39;m a bit disappointed, too, but, I turn my eyes to the left and stare into the eyes of the next girl.

At this time, I think Jack, still cooking behind me on the barbeque, says we should have a game: a staring contest between me and the girls.  This is what is already happeneing, so, I go along with it.

I stare into each girls&#39; eyes in turn, and each one looks away, looking as disappointed and embarassed as the last.  I remember seeing their eyes EXTREMELY clearly.  All the girls&#39; eyes were beautiful, and stunningly clear and colourful.  This was by far the most vivid part of the dream, and something which had quite an effect on me.  It was almost as if, by looking into their eyes, I was looking deep ibnto their souls, their minds, whatever you want to call it.

All the girls look away, and none can withstand my scrutiny.  This is disappointing.

At this point in time, Jack and his father Harkness get into a big argument, and Jack is sent to bed.  Myself and the girls leave the party, and we&#39;re all a little drunk.  There must be at least 15 of these girls.  We&#39;re walking along a street that looks remarkably like the main street that runs through my University.  They all disperse as they make their way home.  In a last-ditch effort, I ask a few of them to come with me to the supermarket, get some alcohol, and continue the party elsewhere.  I think a few of them follow me, including the redhead, and a lovely part-maori girl who I don&#39;t recognise from real-life.  I don&#39;;t think this last epilogue part of the dream really matters all that much.

At this point the dream fades.

a235da000f14c7365a1e840594d6bafd79f39824ddbb558f26  a99f9c3202454fc5f4bf7134410b663d601022c4439f9dae6b  c8ce7b041540182d70bbe5080e0ee514aa

So... yeah. My dreams last night.  There was another one, a fragment, but I lost it.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I&#39;m remembering this off the top of my head, so I dunno how much I&#39;ll get.  It was a crappy boring DV dream I had last night, and at the time, I couldn&#39;t be bothered writing it down, but in retrospect, I probably should record it... I&#39;m trying to record all my dreams.

05-May-06 0220 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Medium length // DV Dream
Title: "DV Chat Sucks" 

Seeker or icedawg, I&#39;m not sure who, makes an announcement on the forums, that they&#39;re trying to fix DV chat.  They think it&#39;s hackers, so, they are "obligated" to follow "standard security procedures" that have been set down to deal with "situations of this variety".  YES, those are the EXACT words of the post.  Weird how I remember the words.  In this dream, I was just sitting at my computer, reading this post.

Anyway, the procedures involve suspending all moderator privileges, so that Seeker and idedawg can work out, on their own, what the problem is, just in case one of the mods is the hacker incognito.  After a week, Global Moderator priveleges will be restored, and a week after that, Moderator privileges, and after that, Dreamguides.  The one exception is Amethyst Star: Seeker/icedawg says that "I dunno what I&#39;d do without Amé", andd that she maintains her mod privileges throughout this process.

This was such a boring dream, though.  I mean... reading DV in my dreams?  Frick.

Oh yeah... BTW, I bought some vitamin b6 thisafternoon VERY cheaply, I&#39;m going to take it after dinner and hope for the best.  I&#39;m NOT gonna make a WILD attempt unless I feel like it after 4 hours of sleep.  But, it&#39;ll be interesting to see what effect b6 has on my dreams.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33  ;

My second WILD, it&#39;s been a LONG time coming.  Over a month&#33;

Okay, here&#39;s the lead-up...

It was AMAZING that this WILD was successful, because the previous evening, I had had three glasses of red wine, and a beer.  BUT, I had also taken b6.  100mg Before dinner, and 100mg before going to bed.  The b6 had a MASSIVE effect on hypnogogic imagery, like, a HUGE effect, which I&#39;ll describe later.

Anyway, at around about 11:30 I go to bed, and I wake up at about 2:30.  I record my non-lucid, which is in the *private* entry above, and try to get back to sleep.  I can&#39;t, because... Okay, I&#39;m not gonna say why, BUT, I just cant.  Mind too occupied.  This continues until about 4:00, by which time, I decide I&#39;m gonna try a WILD.  So, I toss and turn and try to get my mind off what I&#39;m thinking about.  That takes AGES.  By the time I make my WILD attempt, it&#39;s after 4:30.

I lie on my back, and do the 61-point relaxation technique.  It works, but, I skip doing my legs like I always do, cos by the time I get to them, they&#39;re already relaxed.  I then control my breathing and slow my heartbeat, and then I count backwards from 50, saying "I&#39;m dreaming" after every number.

At this point, the b6 starts to kick in.  BIGTIME.  I&#39;m getting bright flashes behind my eyelids, and patterns, a few pictures.  AWESOME.  I&#39;m also hearing a conversation between my mother and Mary P, and other people talking to me.  I can&#39;t see them, though, but, I can hear their voices quite distinctly.  This hypnogogic imagery is just fuckin&#39; awesome, no shit.  SO good.

And then... I see what is arguably the most BEAUTIFUL think I have seen in a dream.  It&#39;s hypnogogic imagery, but, oh boy, is it beautiful.

It&#39;s the sky.  The roof of my bedroom has disappeared, and stars start to appear, illuminating these ghostly white clouds beneath them.  It&#39;s beautiful.  This scene comes and goes, getting brighter all the time...

And then I make the transition.  This happened the same as in my first WILD.  EXACTLY the same.  It feels like my dream body is sitting up and pulling itself off the bed.  This happens a few times, but, I don&#39;t make the transition.  Then, I just throw inhibition away, and do it.  I make the transition...

07-May-06 0430 // Lucid // High vividness // Very short length // WILD
Title: "My Second WILD"

I&#39;m standing, and I&#39;m really, really, REALLY groggy.  I&#39;m stumbling all over the place.  I&#39;m aware though, and at this point, I&#39;m pretty confident it&#39;s a dream.  I stumble all over the room, and look at my hand.  I&#39;ve got seven fingers&#33;  WOO&#33;  Hooray for reality checks.  I&#39;m fully lucid now.  I try to stare at the back of my hand, but it doesn&#39;t work... and...

*POOF*

I&#39;m awake again.  I think the reason the WILD didn&#39;t last long, is cos I wasn&#39;t in the right frame of mind, and I kept closing my eyes in the WILD.  This woke me up.  DAMMIT&#33;

But still...

 ::breakitdown::

----------


## poeticDreamer

WOOOHOOOO!  Way to go, Matt!

----------


## Gwendolyn

You are coming along, my child. Woo!  ::banana::  Congrats, man. You are really steppin' up.

----------


## Courtney Mae

::dancingcow::   ::dancingcow::   ::dancingcow::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

That sunivabitch&#33;  Oneironaut&#33;

*Oneironaut cut my fucking legs off&#33;</span>*

I&#39;m NOT very fuckin &#39;appy.  I DONT like having my legs hacked off by some psycho with a fireaxe and a katana in my dreams, and then being left to bleed to death.  It&#39;s NOT a very fun fuckin&#39; experience&#33;  Jesus.

On the upside, this is the closest I&#39;ve come to a nightmare in years.  So... yeah.  Pretty cool.

Okay, I&#39;m remembering this off the top of my head, cos I&#39;m at university and have unfortunatley forgotten to bring my DJ to copy from.  So: here it is.

08-May-06 0230 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Nightmare
Title: "Oneironaut cuts my fucking legs off because I&#39;m Tornado Joe.  Vindictive motherfucker." 

Okay, this dream STARTS as a third-person dream.  Oneironaut is wearing a black leather trenchcoat, I think, and the camera sort of follows him.  He&#39;s outside a massive warehouse in, I think, the Middle East somewhere, because it&#39;s really sandy and the architecture looks kind of Persian.  Can&#39;t remember exactly what it looks like though, it was pretty hazy.

So, he opens the massive double-doors, and in the warehouse, leaning casually against one of the columns, is Tornado Joe.  The cool thing about all this, is that these DC&#39;s actually LOOKED like their real-life counterparts, Joe especially.  Two young teenagers, boys, stand around Joe, and he&#39;s handing out packets to them.

In this dream, Tornado Joe is a Methamphetamine dealer, and is selling in this abandoned warehouse to these two kids, and Oneironaut is some sort of renegade vigilante policeman... sorta like SHAFT&#33;  Yeah baby&#33;

Anyway, he comes up to Joe and starts arguing with him, and Joe tells the two kids to run off, as this fight is between him and Oneironaut.  They do so, and Oneironaut starts interrogating Joe about the Methamphetamine.  I can&#39;t remember the exact dialogue, but it WAS clear in the dream.

Anyway, Joe ain&#39;t answering any questions, cos he&#39;s some tough little Irish gang fucker.  So, Onerionaut pulls out a f%&&#036;ing FIRE AXE.  I&#39;m not kidding.  A f&%&ing FIRE AXE.  And, he takes a chop at one of Tornado Joe&#39;s knees, making a massive gash.  Joe screams out and swears.

This is the point where things get REALLY nasty.  Somehow, I become Tornado Joe.  The dream is now first person.  Oneironaut drags me up and ties my ankles to a rafter running above the warehouse floor (it has a low ceiling) so that I&#39;m dangling by my ankles.  He interrogates me, but I don&#39;t have the answers he wants, so, he takes to my f%&#036;&ing legs with this fucking fire axe.  There&#39;s blood and gore everywhere, and I remember it F&#%ING HURTING&#33;&#33;&#33;  YOU MO^&#@&&#036;#ER ONEIRONAUT&#33;&#33;&#33;  CHOPPING MY F%&&#036;ING LEGS OFF&#33;&#33;&#33;

Okay, so, at this point, Oneironaut drops his fire-axe, cos it&#39;s ineffective, and pulls out a massive Katana.  In one clean sweep, he severs my legs at the knees, and I fall to the floor, blood pissing everywhere from the stumps of my legs.  It hurts like HELL, and I can feel myself getting giddy and loosing consciousness as I loose too much blood.   Me, as Tornado Joe, is about to die, when I manage to croak out to Oneironaut, "Torniquet&#33;" and he pulls out a torniquet, or two, from this cool black batman-style utility belt he&#39;s wearing, and bandages up my legs and shit.  He&#39;s not very sympathetic.  The dream fades at this point.  Maybe I loose too much blood and I loose consciousness.

NOT FUN&#33;&#33;&#33;  YOONEIRONAUT, YOU BASTARD, YOU CUT MY F&%&ING LEGS OFF&#33;&#33;&#33;

Bastard.

Anyway, I also got another dream last night.  A small one, though.

08-May-06 ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Lunch in a rat-cage"

<span style="color:darkblue">I&#39;m in a hurry to get to university, as is so often the case, cos I got bad time management skills.  Anyway, I do all my stuff, and I&#39;m about to leave the house, when mum calls me from the kitchen, and points to my lunch.  It&#39;s packed, and she&#39;s mqade it, which is silly, cos I usually pack my own lunch and make it.  The strangest thing is that it&#39;s in a metal wire box that looks sorta like a rat-cage.  So, I empty it, put evertyhing in my blue plastic lunchbox, put it in my bag, and run off to uni and hope that I get there on time.

The rat-cage was kinda cool... it was by far the most vivid dream-object in this dream.

So... yeah.  That&#39;s all for last night.  I&#39;ve got a headache thismorning from taking too much b6 for two nights in a row, so, I&#39;m gonna give the b6 a break for at least a week, and just stick to recall, and non-assisted WILD attempts.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by The Blue Meanie_
> *
> Anyway, the procedures involve suspending all moderator privileges, so that Seeker and idedawg can work out, on their own, what the problem is, just in case one of the mods is the hacker incognito.  After a week, Global Moderator priveleges will be restored, and a week after that, Moderator privileges, and after that, Dreamguides.  The one exception is Amethyst Star: Seeker/icedawg says that "I dunno what I&#39;d do without Amé", andd that she maintains her mod privileges throughout this process.*



Ha.  I suppose that makes me feel good that my services can be used even in dreams.





> This was such a boring dream, though.  I mean... reading DV in my dreams?  Frick.[/b]



I wouldn&#39;t say that  :wink2:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah, but I get these "reading DV" dreams all the time.  They&#39;re kind of annoying.  Frick.  Maybe I&#39;m spending too much time on the forums?  LOL.  Meh.

Well, I haven&#39;t had ANY dreams for the past two nights.  None, nada, NOTHING.  I dunno why this is.  Argh.  I&#39;ve been actively trying recall techniques too.  Dammit.  Meh.  *shrugs* I don&#39;t mind that much.  I&#39;m gonna make a serious WILD attempt on thursday night, without b6.  I&#39;ll see if that works, and I&#39;ll put a fair bit of effort, planning, and preparation into it.

If that doesn&#39;t work, I&#39;ll try again on friday.  Again, with lots of planning and prep, etc.

If THAT doesn&#39;t work, I&#39;ll take some b6 on Saturday night and see how well that works.  Likely, the b6 will help HEAPS if I take it properly.  It certainly did last time.  I gotta be careful with that shit though, and not use it too much.

But yeah.  My dream recall is shit at the moment, but I&#39;m not too worried.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh&#33;  Oh&#33;  I remember a dream from last night or the night before&#33;&#33;&#33;

It came to me all of a sudden when I was in the Law School Café, and I was drinking chocolate milk and eating potato chips.  The dream was about chocolate milk, so, hence why I remembered it.  COOL&#33;  I&#39;ve never had that happen to me before, remembering a dream during the day when doing something associated with the dream.  That&#39;s awesome&#33;  LOL.

Anyway, it was only a SMALL dream, but here it is anyway:

??-May-06 ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Chocolate Milk" 

Okay, so, I&#39;m at a dairy or supermarket somewhere.  A supermarket, I think.  There&#39;s one of those refrigerated drinks cabinets.  On the top shelf, on the right, and a bit far back is a 2-litre bottle of Primo chocolate milk.   Yummy.  On the middle shelf, a couple of shelves down from the top, is a small bottle of primo, about the size of a coke can.  On the shelf below that, the second to bottom shelf I think, is a medium-sized bottle that is somewhere between the other two in size.

Anyway, there are price tags on all three bottles.  Now, I WANT a medium-sized bottle.  But, as I find out from the price stickers on the caps of the bottles, for some reason, the BIGGEST bottle, the chunky 2 litre one, is actually CHEAPER than the medium-sized bottle.  This is wierd, I think to myself.  I consider grabbing the smallest bottle, cos that&#39;s the cheapest, but, the big bottle of primo isn&#39;t much more expensive, so I decide to be a piggy and have 2 litres of chocolate milk.

I take the bottle up to the counter.  I THINK it&#39;s chocolate flavoured Primo, but it might be Lime flavour, which is also kind of yummy.  I&#39;m pretty sure it&#39;s the chocolate flavour though.

The wierd thing about the dream was that, for two days previously, I HAD bought chocolate milk from shops, which is unusual, cos I usually don&#39;t buy stuff at uni unless I&#39;m out with someone.  Anyway, the milk I bought on previous occaisions was "Wave" rather than "Primo".  Wave is yummier but more expensive, and comes in these wierd space plastic bottles.  That doesn&#39;t make sense, I know, but... yeah.  The thing wasm this dream fit SO well into previous days&#39; events that I think I had actually thought it was REAL.  Only NOW do I realise that I didn&#39;t even SEE Primo brand flavoured milk in the shops where I bought my Wave milk, so, it MUST have been a dream.  It feels kinda like one too...

But yeah.  *scrolls up* wow&#33;  I&#39;ve written a lot on flavoured milk, huh?  LOL...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, had two dreams last night, though both were pretty short.  The first one is a private netry that the rest of you ain&#39;t reading, above this one, but the second one I can share.  Even though its boring.

11-May-06 0600 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Very short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Turkish Toast" 

In this dream, I find hjalf a loaf of turkish bread in the fridge.  This bread is nice, and we get it on weekends in real life.  Anyway, I grab the bread knife, cut it in half, and put the pieces in the toaster to make yummy buttery turkish toast.  It&#39;s yum.  So, I get the butter...

But I never get to enjoy my toast in the dream, cos it ends at this point when my alarm clock goes off.  I only got about  5 1/2 hours&#39; sleep last night cos I was up late.  HOPEFULLY I&#39;ll get more sleep tonight.  But... Argh.   I dunno.  It depends.  I may not.

----------


## Lucifer Sam

That's true blue...you are pretty damn organized. You'd think with all that organization, your planning bailities would be rock solid...hint..hint...

Anyway, I'm no idiot. Thats enough of that. Now then, seriously, I hadn't looked at your journal before, but kudos on the organization. If you saw my room right now, you'd crap your pants.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> That&#39;s true blue...you are pretty damn organized. You&#39;d think with all that organization, your planning bailities would be rock solid...hint..hint...
> Anyway, I&#39;m no idiot. Thats enough of that. Now then, seriously, I hadn&#39;t looked at your journal before, but kudos on the organization. If you saw my room right now, you&#39;d crap your pants.
> [/b]



No, my room&#39;s messy too.  I&#39;m slightly obsessive-compulsive, and am turbo-organised with some things, but messy with others.  *shrugs*.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

ARGH&#33;&#33;&#33;  Man, I hate that crap.  I keep falling asleep during my WILD attempts.  SO annoying.  I did get two dreams last night, though, but they weren&#39;t all that vivid.

13-May-06 0506 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Cleaning the Flat"

Okay, this dream was pretty vivid at the time but I forgot most of it, and lost a lot of vividity.  There&#39;s a lot of backstory to this dream, but I can only remember back so far, the rest of the dream got erased.  I&#39;m in a flat, a sort of villa, not unlike the one that three of my friends currently live in.  I&#39;m there early in the evening, I think Im either living there or staying the night.  My friends are away, and the flat is totally empty, I&#39;m waiting for them to get home.  So, I walk through the flat and turn on the lights in one of the bedrooms.  There&#39;s a MASSIVE emperor-sized bed, and on it are four blankets, one pink, and another is a blue sleeping-bag.  The toher two I can&#39;t remember.  They are laid on the bed length-wise as if to mark where each person sleeps.  Weird... they sleep together?  Huh...  So, I walk into the living area, which looks a LOT like the living area from my own house, and turn on the light.  At this point , the dream ends, I think.  I can&#39;t remember anything later.

13-May-06 0506 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Goddamn Earplugs in the Pharmacy&#33;"

ARGH&#33;&#33;&#33;  This was one of the most INFURIATING dreams I&#39;ve EVER had.  SO STUPID&#33;  But first, a little backstory:

I woke up in the middle of the night to do a WILD, so, I put my earplugs in, to help sensory deprivation... I find the earplugs really help, they&#39;re these foam earplugs...  (This is all in REAL LIFE) 

EDIT:  In the DREAM: I&#39;m buying b12 and Melatonin in a pharmacy, and I&#39;m talking to the guy about the availability of both, and the guy is talking to me, but I can&#39;t hear a thing he&#39;s saying. So, he points to the earplugs, and motions for me to take them out.  Yeah, that&#39;s rioght, I&#39;m wearing EARPLUGS in my dream.  I think I&#39;m still wearing my dressing-gown too, and have my hair tied up.  LOL.

So, I take the ear-plugs out, and drop them on the counter.  He asks me what the hell I&#39;m doing wearing foam earplugs in the middle of the afternoon... I tell him I was just sleeping... 

FRICK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  &#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  YOU IDIOT, MATT&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Gwendolyn

LOL

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LMFAO&#33;&#33;


Damn I hate when stuff like that happens...
...kinda makes you just wanna slap the shit out of yourself, doesn&#39;t it?  ::chuckle::

----------


## poeticDreamer

If you don&#39;t want to slap yourself, Matt, I&#39;ll do it free-of-charge  ::D:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh... yeah.... I&#39;m drinking Calea Tea during a WBTB at the moment.

YUK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#  33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;1

This stuff is FOUL&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

I am seriously, like, THIS close to puking.

 ::barf::  

Whoops... too late...

j/k.

Hopefully.

I hope to hell this stuff works, or Gwen is gonna feel my unholy WRATH&#33;&#33;&#33;

Well...

Actually, it&#39;d be more like mild annoyance...

But still...

My head feels funny...

Whoa...

I think this stuff is working...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

14-May-06 0127 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // DV Dream
Title: "myspace Adds"

Two friends of mine add me to their myspace friends.  Heh.  I signed up for myspace yesterday after I found a few of my uni friends use it, and it&#39;d be good to be in contact with them.  Some people from DV too.  Probably won&#39;t use it that much though.

2258ed9e9354ebf4eb720c55a74ef454f62ca79cc29d45f675  957c154ba5ca3cbafc6b223c29b27817abec2b121de0ff5bef  a985034e6070b8bbbedacfe7068642d30c1fa2e30b

Calea didn&#39;t work last night though.  Well.. I felt the effects, but, no change in dreaming.  I think I know why, though.  I&#39;ll try again tonight.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh, boy, well this sucks.  OVer the last six days or so, I&#39;ve only had crappy little dreams.   Shitty fragments.  This SUCKS bigtime.  I think it&#39;s because I haven&#39;t been getting enough sleep.  Well, anyway, here&#39;s the few dreams I DID get.

15-May-06 0235 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // DV Dream
Title: "myspace again" 

I was getting swamped by lots of random people on myspace trying to add me.   ::?: 

20-May-06 0600 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // DV Dream
Title: "Celoude and Precog Joke" 

Celoude was laughing at me in a PM I think about my precog dream thread in Beyond Dreaming.

15-May-06 0235 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Short length // DV Dream
Title: "Howetzer and DV/myspace" 

This dream was messy, but, I don&#39;t remember anything of it, except something vague about myspace, DV, and I think, Howetzer.

18-May-06 ???? // Lucid // Very low vividness // Short length // DILD
Title: "Lucidity Sucks" 

Considering this was a lucid dream, this was INCREDIBLY vague.  I was only SLIGHTLY lucid, but, I;m counting it as lucid just the same.  All I remember about this dream is me thinking about how neat it would be to be lucid in a dream by just realising it.  I got no idea what I was doing in the dream, but because of this, I became lucid.  Everything was realy cague, and I don&#39;t remember much of it at all.  All I remember was trying to make my eyes grow blue, sprout wings, and fly.  I flew, I think, but damned if I can remeber anything else.  Fuck.  As far as lucid dreams go, this was CRAPPY.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

[u][b]WOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;</span>

I got three dreams last night, two of them were of decent length... I ROCK&#33;  (Unfortunately, I&#39;m npt sharing the third dream, so...  :tongue2:  ) After a week of almost no dream recall, that&#39;s fabulous&#33;  I wonder if it had anything to do with the large amount of red wine I drank last night?  Mmmmmmm... red wiiiiiiinnneee...  ::wino::  

21-May-06 0730 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Going to the Library in Suit and Tie" 

I&#39;m in front of a full-length mirror in my bedroom (which isn&#39;t there in real-life), dressing up in a white long-sleeved formal shirt, a blue tie, and my Max dress jacket, which is a little to small for me, cos I&#39;ve grown heaps across the chest in the last year.  By the way, dressing up in my suit-jacket and tie is a VERY vivd part of this dream.  Anyway, I&#39;m dressing up in my suit and tie, and I look very swishy, except the jacket doesn&#39;t quite fit, so I leave it unbuttoned.  I put on my cool sunglasses... and I get ready to go out, in full suit-and-jacket, man-in-black style...

To the library&#33;&#33;&#33;

LOL.  Yeah.  Pathetic, I know.  That&#39;s another thing... in this dream, I&#39;m in my OLD house, which is closer to the library, but in the same general area, as my new house.  So, I begin walking to the library... and *bam* I&#39;m there, like, teleported or something, without thinking.  Now, I&#39;m in the library, and I look at the "new arrivals" shelf to see the new boks.  (We have a cute, small little library... it&#39;s small and friendly, and I like it, even though I don&#39;t go there much now, cos I got too the uni library instead of the public library...)

Anyway, on the new arrivals shelf, is a MASSIVE tome of a book, it&#39;;s green and orange I think, and all colourful and fantasy-like.   It&#39;s by Piers Anthony, a sdatire/fantasy author I used to read when I was younger.  Funny stuff, sort oflike Terry Pratchet but... different.  Anyway, apparently, this was his "new" book.  In the dream, I remember reading and recognising the title of the new book, so it may have been one of his OLD books... but in the dream, I thought it was new.  I can&#39;t now remember the title of the book, though.

21-May-06 0730 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Overflowing Sink and the Telephone Job Contract"

<span style="color:darkblue">In this dream, I&#39;m doing case readings in my room, when I hear the phone ring, so I go out to the lounge, to see mum talking on the phone.  Somehow in the dream I know it&#39;s got something to do withy a "contract", I think for her job, which is coming up for renewal and applications and stuff in the next couple of weeks.  She&#39;s standing in the kitchen, by the sink, which has the tap running.  Now, the sink is only half-full, but somehow, it&#39;s overflowing and tricking off the bench, dripping down to the floor.  Don&#39;t ask me how this works, I got NO idea.  It&#39;s not full, but it&#39;s overflowing...   ::?:  huh.  Weird.

Anyway, I take the phone off mum, and begin talking to the person on the other side, Sue, one of mum&#39;s friend.  I&#39;m being my usual cheeky self and joking about, but sue seems mildly annoyed.  I tell her the sink is overflowing, and so I hold the handset of the phone close to the driping so she can hear.  I then ask her if she heard it, and without waiting for an answer, I hand the phone back to mum.  Holding the phone next to the dripping sink is a VERY vivid part of this dream, for some reason.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Woo-hoo&#33;  Well, it certainly seems my Recall is BACK.  More dreams last night, one was extremely vivid.  Boring, but vivid.  It was from Calea Z, which I took.  I actually LIKE the taste of Calea tea now.  Weird.  It certainly DOES boost vividity of dreams.

22-May-06 0200 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // DV Dream 
Title: "Auckland Tourism Website" 

I joined a discussion board in this dream, it may have been on myspace, about tourism in auckland, and travel reccommendations.  Can&#39;t remember exactly what happens, but that&#39;s generally what happened.

22-May-06 0200 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Medium length // Sttandard Dream
Title: "Learning a new Gym technique" 

In this dream, I&#39;m in the Gym I go to, underneath a bench-press machine.  I&#39;m lying on my back on a moveable bench under the machine, pumping iron, doing standard bench presses.  (Note to self: get back to gym&#33;  LOL&#33;  I&#39;ve put on a bit of weight, I need to take it off and build up more muscle).  Anyway, my dad comes along, cos he goes to the same gym (in real-life too) and he tells me about a new bench-prtess technique I can do with a barbell.  So, I don&#39;t particularly want to do this new technique, because I&#39;m kind of OCD and don&#39;t like changing my routine.  But I try it anyway.  Dad&#39;s with a friend, can&#39;t remember who it is, might be the japanese guy who goes to the gym and talks to dad...

Anyway, I take the bench away and lie on the ground underneath the machine, and start to do this technique.  For some reason, I&#39;m positioned so that the supports of the machine sort of press against my shoulders, and it&#39;s uncomfortable.  It&#39;s a harder woirkout than my current technique, but I manage to do like 30 reps, which is quite impressive.  In this dream, I had shitloads of stamina and strength,  Cool, actually, I felt very powerful.

Anyway, after I do the reps, I get upo and start talking to Dad.  He asks to go to a quiet corner, cos he wants to have a chat to me about something, but I don&#39;t at first realise what he&#39;s talking about, so I continue to stand in the open,  Eventually, though, he explains what it is he wants to talk to me about, and so I go with him to the aerobics part of the gym, by the stage, and talk.  The dream ends here, though, so we never actually get to talk.  A pity, because it would have been interesting to see what dream-dad said about the issue.  His advice in real life is generally excellent... my father is an extremely smart man.  It would have been interesting to have heard what the DC version of him said in the dream.

233685152403cd6506cb62ba57e5b6f77e999ebbaf9313f0bc  b7cad6bac532484140a3abf268eb379db2805e20b3560abd92  9fb708def0fb471a6531d54f

So yeah... those were my dreams yesterday, thanks to Calea.  Note to self: not getting anywhere near as much sleep as I should be.  Bags under eyes.  Need to get more sleep&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

DAMMIT&#33;  Okay, I got 3 dreams last night, all fragments, that I can remember.  Better than monday, anyway... didn;t remember ANY dreams that night, as I got 4 hours sleep only.  HOWEVER, upon waking at 6am, I got a MASSIVE dream, but then I fell asleep and lost it all.  FARK&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  I woke up gain at 6:40, and had to madly dash around to get to university on time.  CRAP.  I was SO late.  AND I FORGOT THE DREAM&#33;&#33;&#33;  I&#39;m gonna rack my brains the whole day to try and remember it.  Here&#39;s what I got, though:

24-May-06 0200 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Matrimonial Statistics" 

This dream had something to do with marriage and divorce rate statistics and percentages.  I think somebody was trying to disprove the statistics, probably talking to me or summin.  Don&#39;t remember much bout the dream.  Just an impression.

24-May-06 0430 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Æ&#33;&#33;&#33;" 

I got my mediæval history essay back in this dream.  Whichever sunuvabitch had marked it, they had scrawled all over my essay, cicling the dipthongs I had used whenever I wrote "mediÆval" (æ instead of e) and marked me down for it.  I remember being quite irate in this dream.  I think the culprit was my history tutor.

41e2c02be2a7579c4aac5c4b98db41669850ba17f1b22adbc9  389837dea20c1d4f2dc3ea1dbc5d5434c14a07f4a9e1727eb9  5a65759f95

24-May-06 0430 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Psychology Lab Report Grade: 8.8" 

Likethe title says, I got my lab report back for psychology, and got 8.8 out of 10.  I remember being quite irate, cos I usually get over 9 out of 10 for my lab reports.  That sounds petty, but in the dream it was a big deal.

I&#39;ll try to remember the big dream, but, I dunno if I&#39;ll get anything... *sigh* me so stupid.  I didn;t write it down cos I was too lazy.  IDIOT&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

EDIT: IT was a really crazy dream too.  Dammit&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> _Originally posted by The Blue Meanie_
> *I&#39;ll try to remember the big dream, but, I dunno if I&#39;ll get anything... *sigh* me so stupid. I didn;t write it down cos I was too lazy. IDIOT&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;*



DAMMIT&#33;  Couldn&#39;t remember it.  Oh well.  Got some good dreams last night, though:

EDIT:  Oh yeah.  This was Night One of the first week of my Research experiment, condition (a) btw.

26-May-06 0225 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Illness... ACC..." 

Okay, this dream was actually fairly vivid, but, I can;t read what I wrote in my DJ.  I think in this dream, I had contracted some sort of illness and it was not covered by ACC, but I tried to get ACC for it anyway but failed.  I could be totally worng about that though.  I do remember quite definitely though, whatever the dream was about, I was ill in it.

26-May-06 0225 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Longt length // Standard Dream
Title: "House-boat on the Niagra Falls and Rescuing the Waterskiing Cat" 

Yah, this was one crazy-ass dream.  It starts off, I&#39;m on a long bridge over a massively wide river.  The mississippippissippissspiiiiissss (I got no idea how to spell that, lol&#33 :wink2:  river.  It was brown and very, very wide, and I was on a bridge over it.  Somehow, I know that on either sides of the river, are people with bows and arrows, either orcs or american indians, I can&#39;t remember, who are gonna try to get me if I go to either side of the bridge.

Suddenly, I teleport (dunno how) to a houseboat of some sort which is floating down the river, in the middle of the river.  This is cool, and I&#39;m safe.  Then I see, suddenly, in front of me, the most odd sight I think I&#39;ve ever seen in a dream:

A cat, like Puss in Boots from Shrek, is water-skiing behind a outboard-motor-mounted kayak, right in front of me.  The perspective now changes to third-person, behind the cat.  The cat is waterskiing up to a MASSIVE waterfall in front of it, and I remember thinking "OMG&#33;&#33;&#33; The cat&#39;s gonna waterskii off the waterfall&#33;"  This waterfall is MASSIVE, like, niagra falls or summin.

Anyway, the cat waterskiis and manages to maintain perfect form all the way down the waterfall until the bottom.  He dumps into the ocean (the waterfall turns into an ocaean with waves and stuff at the bottom) and the skis and kayak disappear, and now it&#39;s just a cat drowning in the sea, struggling.  The cat looks vaguels human as it fights to stay above the surface of the water.

A cat&#39;s drowning&#33;  NOOOOOOOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  Who&#39;s gonna save him?  Well, Burns wasn&#39;t in the dream, so, it&#39;s left to...

ME&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Cat rescuer extroadinaire&#33; (sp?)

So, I do a magnificent swan dive off the deck of the houseboat into the sea below.  THIS is where the dream gets EXTREMELY vivid.  I power-swim towards the drowning pussy cat, which takes a while.  I&#39;m fighting for speed, and the cat is fighting to stay afloat.  Somehow in this dream, I&#39;m at the same time the cat AND myself.  Weird.  ANYWAY, I reach the cat, and he&#39;s drowning, so, I pick it up under the front arms, and hold it above the water.  Doing this, I swallow a bit of water, and every now and then a wave comes and the cat gets wet and starts drowning again, but I struggle with every stroke to make sure the cat doesn&#39;t drown.  I swim towards a stony shore in the distance, and I eventually make it, but it seems like it takes AGES in the dream.

WOOHOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  I&#39;m a frickin&#39; cat hero&#33;

:weneedacatsmiley:

26-May-06 0700 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Grace???" 

This dream was actually very vivid but I forgot most of it.  It&#39;s something to do with the Methodist versions of the Christian concepts of Salvation and Previent(sp?) Grace.  Weird.  I was talking to a Christian friend about these testerday, I think that&#39;s where it came from.

fde223e9a2dfd93ac2238f05fe87c5c41631c6c37ef18c0414  eaab645e

Oh well, those were my dreams for yesterday.  Gonna go off to bed now and have more, I hope, even though I&#39;m DRUNK.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I was drunk as hell last night, but I still got one vague dream:

27-May-06 0400 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Cafe Reminiscing" 

In this dream I was in the law school cafe, talking or thinking about last night&#39;s dream, the long one, and also about Cassie&#39;s email adress, which I have forgotton.  I dunno how the two connected together though.

daa4945356f7f441d40d15da85a601d5741517c117db4a

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, got two dreams last night, but, one of &#39;ems going into Private.  :tongue2: 

29-May-06 ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Mum thinks she&#39;s dead" 

This dream was very emotionally powerful, though, I can&#39;t quite place my finger on why.  Me and mum are talking somewhere, might be in the lounge.  Anyway, mum is saying something, and she forgets what she is saying.  She bursts out into tears, and gets very upset, and is t6alking about not being able to remember anything that happened more than like 7 seconds ago... she&#39;s got weird memory loss, and she&#39;s very upset.  She says:

"I&#39;m dead, aren&#39;t I?  I died?"

In this dream, mum is wearing bright red lipstick, sorta like blood.  I try to explain to mum that she just has short-term memorty loss, and that she&#39;s not dead.  I tell her a whole bunch of stuff about how our memories make us who we are, and that STM doesn&#39;t.  But then I think to myself about something my psychology lecturer said: that sensory memory and short-term memory are consciousness.  Maybe, mum has lost that?

She keeps telling me that she&#39;s sure she&#39;s dead.  I&#39;ve got no idea what the hell this means, though... she seems convinced that due to her memory problem, she&#39;s died.

I got no idea what this dream means.  I MIGHT post this in dream interpretation.  Later, though.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

OKAY&#33;  just remembered another dream from last night.

30-May-06 ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Evil Hairdresser"

Okay, this dream was very vivid, but I don&#39;t remember much of it cos I went back to sleep after I had it.  Basically, I went to the hariderssers.  I think somebody reccommended I do that, so, I did.  Anyway, I sat down, and the barber got to work.  When he was done, I had a crew-cut, and all my lovely long hair was GONE&#33;&#33;&#33;  I was also clean-shaven in this dream.  ::?:   Looked kinda like a schoolboy.

Anyway, the rest of this dream consisted of me just walking around having no pretty hair anymore.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I got three dreams last night... two of them were pretty vivid, and one was a little scary...

1-June-06 0410 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Medium length // Nightmare
Title: "Shakin&#39; Baby&#33;" 

In this dream, I&#39;m holding a small baby.  I dunno why the hell I am, but, I AM.  The baby is very small, tiny, a few weeks old, and is quiet.  It&#39;s in sort of swaddling... Anyway... I&#39;m walking around a house, with this baby in my arms, and I pick up SOMETHING made of paper.  Can&#39;t remember exactly what it is.  Anyway, all of this is EXTREMELY vivid.  Like, close to waking-life vivid.  I came CLOSE to realising it was a dream.

I tear off a corner of this piece of paper, and put it in my mouth, and begin to chew on it.  Odd, I know, but that&#39;s what I do.  The baby reaches out and tears off a piece of of this paper, adn copies me.  He puts it in his mouth.  Somehow, the paper getsa caught in his throat, and he starts choking.  I start to panic... the baby is choking&#33;  So, I try to pat it on the back to make it cough up the piece of paper and clear the airways... I&#39;m running around like crazy now, trying to save this baby.  I&#39;m shouting, trying to find somebody, but, nobody is in the house/building/whatever.  I&#39;m patting the baby on the back, trying to clear its airways, but I&#39;m afraid to pat it too hard in case I hurt it... the baby is dying...

1-June-06 0410 // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "History Class Party"

This dream was, mostly, in the third person.  It&#39;s a class party for my history paper.  There&#39;s this VERY fat, obese girl, who I don&#39;t think I know from real life and is a total creation of my own mind, but she keeps gushing about how she feels special cos she was invited to the party by the professor himself, but the rest of us were just invited by word of mouth or summin.  There was much more to this dream, but I don&#39;t remember it, and it wasn&#39;t very vivid anyway.

1-June-06 0410 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Breadbasket"

I forgot most of this dream.  Basically, I think mum came home from work with a bag full of special nice bread, like, turkish bread, and that nice sunflower and paprica stuff... yah.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, this dream is from a few nights ago.  It was theonly one I REMEMBER from that night, but, there were others, at least one more, that I forgot upon awakening...  But, this dream was EPIC&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

3-June-06 ????// Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Very long length // EPIC surreal Dream
Title: "Flying Golfcart and the Sea of Acid"

This dream starts out with me driving a car along a motorway.  I dunno what car, but, I&#39;m travelling down this motorway through the contryside to a big smoky city in the distance by the sea.  when I get closer, I recognise it isn;t a city, but just a huge industrial shipping docks, with cranes and stuff.  I come to a junction, like, traffic lights.  The road to my left, I dunno where it goes, and the roadto the front, goes to the docks entrance, where all the trucks are going.  I turn right.  So, somehow I drive to a golf club... (this part of the dream is vague) and I end up at the golf course.

I&#39;m now on foot, and I see Drake and the rest of his family&#39;s (VERY good family friends, live in Sydney Oz) ahead.  Drake is playing golf.  They&#39;re by a golf cart.  At this point in the dream, I suddenly realise that I&#39;ve gotten "lost" and am no longer on the motorway.  So, I ask Drake to help me find the motorway.  He tells me to hop in the golf cart, and we&#39;ll go find it.  golf cart sorta looks like this:


This is where the dream gets cool

At first, we&#39;re just driving over hill ridges in this golfcart.  It&#39;s hard to explain... like... even though these a normal-sized hills, we&#39;re driving over them really fast, like, up and down over these ranges of hills.  Peaks and valleys.  I think we&#39;re sort of flying in this golfcart.  The hills get gradually more wooded until they&#39;re totally covered in trees, like, they&#39;re... well... sorta like this:

Eventually, there start to be dips in the valleys that are ,like, rivers or something.  I figure that at this point, we MUST be flying in my golfcart, cos, there&#39;s no way we could drive through the forests on the hills.  Plus, it&#39;s all smooth, fast, and we&#39;re above the hills.  We&#39;re flying up and down over hill ranges, and down and up through valleys.

Eventually, I see what I believe to be a motorway.  BUT at this point, the land ends, and there&#39;s a sheer drop downwards into a blue sea below.  This sea, I dunno how I know thi,s but, it&#39;s acid.  If I fall in it, I&#39;ll dissintegrate.  By this time, Drake and the flying golfcart have both dissappeared.  There&#39;s like, a tightrope from the edge of the cliff, over the acid sea, to what I THINK is part of the motorway.  This cliff is like the edge of the world.  So, I begin to climb this rope, using my hands and feet, like, hanging like a monkey.

I loose my grip.  I fall... into the acid...

This next bit is extremely vivid.  I am totally underwater, and the acid is eating away.  I don&#39;t feel pain, but, I begin to disintegrate... and explode.  I can feel all my molecules coming apart... it was a very weird feeling, and I remember it very vividly...

6c92a2a3904977c956161821f7524fce

----------


## The Blue Meanie

4-June-06 ????// Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Elder Scrolls Dream" 

Don&#39;t remember much about this dream, except I think I was talkingto a red-haired female in a elder scrolls setting.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

7-June-06 ????// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Keeping something for Dad" 

I actually confused this dream with reality.  I&#39;m talkingto Dad on the phone, and he asks me, next time I&#39;m at the gym, to bring something that I have borrowed from him.  I think it&#39;s the digital camera.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh, yeah, I just remembered another one from last night&#33;

7-June-06 ????// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Tea not Milk&#33;" 

I&#39;m making myself a bowl of cereal, except, I pour hot tea on the musli instead of milk.  It actually tastes quite nice.... sorta liketea-flavoured porridge...  ::?:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I had two or three dreams last night, but one of them had to go in private.  Funnily enough, this dream that I AM about to tell you is probably a whole lot more embarassing than the one I put in private, but, meh, that had to go in there for other reasons.  I generally WONT put a dream in private if it&#39;s just about me...

WARNING:  The following dream has sexual content&#33;

8-June-06 ????// Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Sexual dream.
Title: "At least I didn&#39;t get hairy palms....  ::?: " 

In this dream, my penis is erect, and, I pull back the foreskin.  (LAUGH IT UP&#33;  I DONT CARE&#33 :wink2:   Anyway, I remember this part vividly.  This is one VERY vivid dream-penis.  On the left-hand side, is an indented groove, on the head of my dream-penis.  It&#39;s like, an indentation from something.  It&#39;s not a cut, just this weird indent.  I remember being quite worried about this flaw in my dream-penis.  ::?: 

Also had another dream, but, I can&#39;t remember it right now.  Grrrr...

I also tried to WILD last night, but, my throat and chest were too congested (got a bit of a cough at the moment) and my at was on my bed, so, I gave up.  Grrr... I&#39;ll try again tonight.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

10-June-06 0212// Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream

Title: "M2:TW" 

In this dream, I&#39;m at the Short-Loan collection in the Library with Bob and Jim, my mates who I haven&#39;t seen in a while.  Anyway, we&#39;re talking about M2:TW, a computer game that I think is coming out, and me and Bob are talking about the various playable factions in the game.  Me and Bob both want to play the game on the uni computers, so I come up with the bright idea to use the library short loan checkout computers that you zap your books through to look up on the net what factions are playable.  So, two chairs appear and we both sit down, Bob is across from me.

Bob reads out a list of playable factions, and I watch over his shoulder cos I got up and stood behind them.  In the dream, he pronounces the names very accurately, and they&#39;re really weird and ancient, not Medieval at all.  He reads out one faction that is, I think, a pale bluish-grey colour, that has a name starting with "B".  They&#39;re the Russians.  I decide to play as them...  During the dream, Jim is just standing silently at a distance, I think.  He might disappear, I&#39;m not sure.  Bob also apoligises for his pronunciation of the faction names, even though it&#39;s perfect.

db52423d59e68de140b1562950d9109f54c436aa2fabdeb4bb  6bbe682ec749b5076d6c3c90d7f0134f25bba8be

----------


## The Blue Meanie

14-June-06 ????// Non-lucid // High vividness // Short length // False Awakening
Title: "Damn&#33;  Goddamn it&#33;  Lost another one&#33;" 

Okay, basically, I have a really long and vivid dream, and wake up and write it in my DJ.  I only write two words, I forgot what they were.  I go back to sleep.  When I wake up, I remember writing the words in my DJ, but they aren&#39;t there&#33;  FUCK&#33;  It was a FA.  [email protected]@@&#33;&#33;&#33;  Damn it all to that place with the flames and women in kinky latex outfits and pitchforks&#33;  I remember the FA, but not the original dream.  CRAP.   Gonna see if I can remember it tonight, if I get any sleep, which I probably won&#39;t due to this goddamn essay.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Got three dreams last night...

17-June-06 0540 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Fish and Chips girl tries to get my number"

Damn, this was a vivid dream.  I&#39;m at the beach with relatives.  I&#39;m staying with them in the cabin, and three of them go to Crecent Bay to get food or something, I decide not to come, but Aliss says she&#39;ll bring siome chicken soup back for me in a thermos.  She does so when they come back, and I&#39;m given a paper bowl full of chunky chicken soup... it looks yuk but tastes nice, like gruel.

So then I&#39;m given the job of buying dinner for everybody on the section, so I drive to Long Beach to a fish and chip shop.  I remember not wanting to buy fish, of course, I hate the stuff.  The shop, inside, looks like a hospital corridor.  A long corridor with the shop on the left, like a sort of reception, and there are two people on a couch to the right, stting down.  Nobody&#39;s actually at the shop part.  When I turn to the reception/shop, the female sitting on the couch gets up and walks behind the counter to serve me.  She&#39;s very big, and older, but she has a nice enough face.  Anyway, she asks me what I want, and I stumble, trying to figure out how many servings of chips we need.  I eventually order three servings of chips and four sausages.  The sausages, funnily enough, are covered in tomato sauce and THEN deep-friend, which is a totally weird way of doing things.  Like, the sauce is INSIDE the batter...

Anyway, the serving girl thenm asks me for my number.  She wants to call me up later that night and... well... basically sleep with me.  I try to avoid giving her my number, cos I don&#39;t want to sleep with her, so instead she gives me hers and I say I&#39;ll probably call her.  I screw it up and chuck it away - one-night stands ain;t my thing...

ad78ebfe567c795be72fab08e6a54b2446b0d0e76670f1d584  94fc6edcf61957e057215f2b047ce93c949554b5ce3c81b72c  49f49e822bd9b30719eb2ffd5abf2c906acf1b2e06ba6afc9f  f900e91ea4aaa3eb4101d321d65494e8f800539870d7f804e1  a2c5b6a2a4695836f28695c90ba1b2820ad1d164ccf0cc917f  cbf9e74df048f5b56db5f0fff149494150b41de914f663c345  97b9eeae763964f9ba9e9aab37dff73c6ccfb1b723ce78f521  f082398d069a9858d2bcf094612e94ecc1d0c0cd8ef0fa

17-June-06 0640 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Tongue"

In this dream, a DREAM came TRUE&#33;  I had a MASSIVE Gene Simmons -esque tongue.  Mega-long.  So cool.  I remember thinking, "Oh my god, this is so cool&#33;" And looking at a mirror.  It appears the thing that connects my tongue to the bottom of my mouth had totally become this elasticy rope, and it dangled down... weird...

It was SO cool.  I could touch the bottom of my chin, and even further.  Damn.  NEver got to use my tongue for what I wanted to though...

17-June-06 0640 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Wine"

Something about red wine.  Something to do with a bottle I bought last night of Oz Shiraz.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Got two dreams last night.  Weird as hell, too...

18 -June-06 0800 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Short length // Standard Dream 
Title: "Bebboo" 

I&#39;m in some sort of town or village, and it&#39;s caleld the "bebboo community".  I ask what Bebboo is,. I think, and I see an advert for a chocolate bar.  I forgot a lot of this dream.  Grrr.

18 -June-06 0800 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream 
Title: "Waterblaster" 

I don&#39;t know where I am in this dream... it&#39;s a cafe, maybe, I&#39;m not sure.  I&#39;m sitting with D T, my friend, and other people are there.  Somebody asks me to fix a waterblaster or something.  So, I spend a lot of time, messing around with this tube thats spewing out water.  There&#39;s a LOT more to this dream, and it was really vivid, but, I forgot a lot of it.  DAMN&#33;  I need to write them down SOONER, and in greater detail.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, this dream is from the night before last.  It was a really big one, with action&#33;

21 -June-06 0615 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Very long length // Fantasy-Action Dream
Title: "Siege&#33;&#33;&#33;  Humans vs Zomlins and Goblies&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;" 

The dream starts out in third-person.  I&#39;m viewing from high above, yet somehow, I&#39;m also down in the scene that I&#39;m viewing in the third person.  A massive siege assault on a castle is about to begin, except the besiegers are massive galleons with catapults, and they are attacking a massive great wall of china that runs through the sea.  There&#39;s also a castle on land, but it&#39;s out of my vision.  Anyway, we&#39;re waiting to begin the siege.  Trebuchets are rolled up on the opposite side of the wall, god knows how since it&#39;s water not land, but, thats what happens.

Out enemies are zombies and goblins... mainly goblins.  I don&#39;t see thim YET in the dream, but, I know thats who I&#39;;m fighting.  I&#39;m on one fo the ships.  Anyway, the zomlin/goblie trebuchets halt and begin to fire, and then the ships approach, me on one of them, and begin the siege&#33;

At this point, the scene and perspective changes.  I&#39;m in first-person, and am wearing leather and carrying a bow.  Instead of the water-wall siege, I&#39;m now in a castle.  The castle is in the center, surrounded by a ring of seven or eight surrounding walls.  One inside another.  I&#39;m sandwiched between the two outermost walls, on the front line, or just behind the front line.  Mum is with me.  For some reason, we&#39;re the only two people in the immediate vicinity, I think.  There&#39;s other people fighting, but they&#39;re a way off.

I tell mum to get the hell out of danger, so she goes to the castle through the gates and I don&#39;t see her again in the dream.  Anyway, it gets foggy and dark, murky, quiet.  There&#39;s piles of rubble everywhere, and I&#39;m peering out through the fog, trying to find some enemies to shoot with my bow.  I&#39;m a sort of archer/ranger type of character.  I see a goblin in front, god knows where he came from, so I take him out with my bow.  The next one emerges from behind a pile of rubble to my right.  Fighting between these walls is like fighting in trenches...  Anyway, I knock a shaft to my string, and let it loose.  Hits the goblin right in the throat, he spins around and falls.

At this point, I start to realise that though I&#39;m kicking goblin ass, the humans are winning the battle, so, I start to panic.  At this point, I gain X-Men Juggernaut type powers.  I turn to the gate behind me and lower my head, and I charge headfirst, smashing through the gate.  I&#39;m running away, but doing so pretty powerfully.  While I&#39;m fleeing, I see a lot of horrible sights.  Zombie-goblin hybrids and corpses of humans... a lot of wierd, HP Lovercroft-like stuff, including a goblin head with tenticales out the bottom, etc.

I&#39;;m smashing through wall after wall, unstopable, until I eventually find myself in a hilly meadow.  At this point, it&#39;s evening, and I&#39;m running up a hill.  I&#39;m cursing "the six gods".  Weird.  I&#39;m also cursing astrologers.  Dunno what they have to do with anything though.  ::?:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Over the past few days, not including last night, I had a few wisps of dreams but they all... sorta evaporated.  Last night I got three dreams, but only remembered two, and only one vividly.  It was pretty vivid and long-ish though.  ::D: 

28 - June-06 0400 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Facelifts?"

This dream was a lot clearer but forgot most of it on waking.  It had something to do with cosmetic surgery, or making people look younger, I think.  I was talking to somebody about it.

28 - June-06 0540 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Stndard Dream
Title: "Captioning"

This dream, like so many others, starts off in my law tutorials.  God knows why this keeps recurring.  ANYWAYS.  I&#39;m in law class, and the class is told that we have to provide captioning, or, like, dialogue, for this comic.  This comic is like a graphic novel, and is in the newspaper somewhere, the New Zealand Herald, except that it&#39;s just pictures not words.  Like... no speech bubbles.  So, in the dream, we&#39;re put into pairs and told to make up and speak what we think the dialogue should be for each comic frame.  Confusing, I know.  I was confused in the dream.

We&#39;re in a basement somewhere, and the person next to me picks up a copy of the Herald and searches for the comic for the assignment.  He stops at one page, it&#39;s like a Maori comic or something, but, it has words, so I know it&#39;s the wrong comic.  I flip another page, and there&#39;s the comic.  In colour.  Lots of blue I think.

The comic is all about eskimoes, and, people start replying to the tutor with their made-up dialogue.  Some a really funny, including a lot of lame eskimo jokes thast everybody laughs at.  While they&#39;re tellign their jokes, I&#39;m trying to figure out something funny to say.  I start panicking cos I can&#39;t think of anything.  So, when it coems to me, I just say "No".  Everybody looks pretty stunned.  I wake out of the dream about then, I think.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

My recall&#39;s sucked recently.  Uhhh... that&#39;s probably my fault.  My alcohol intake has sorta been... well... high over the last week.  And NO, I&#39;m not becoming a drunkard.  Just... I went to my mates 21st, and had a big party, and... you know how the stuff lingers in your system, and you get like... a temporary addiction to it?  Yeah.  Anyway, here&#39;s a few dreams from a few nights back:

29 - June- ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Arrested"

I&#39;m at a concert in the park, and it gets busted by police.  What for, I got no idea.  Anyway, yeah.  I escape and make my way to the car, which is a massive Mercedes Benz, likem y dad&#39;s old one.  I put on my glasses and drive home.

29 - June- ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Overhearing something"

Basically, mum is asleep in the house and I&#39;m trying to overhear what somebody is saying.  Not very derscriptive, I know.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I had a number of dreams last night, a few which were considerably long in length, but I lost quite a bit.

05 - July - 0306 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Fish Shopping" 

AGAIN&#33;  Again with the f*cking fishes&#33;  Why does my dream sign have to be f*cking fish&#33;&#33;&#33;??? Ugh.

Okay.

I&#39;m in the car with mum, in ponsonby, driving down the road, and she&#39;s looking at shops.  She sees a fish in a shop (god knows how from the car, but she does) and she stops and buys it.  I beg her not to, cos I hate fish, but, she buys it anyway.  Ugh.  I stay in the car and lean my feet on the dashboard.

And... a dream with sexual content&#33;  WOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;  It was vivid, too&#33;

05 - July - 0306 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Pash agaisnt the Pillar" 

I&#39;m not sure where this dream starts and ends, as its quite scrambled.  But, the bit I do remember: I&#39;m in a room, with windows all around on one side, with Lia, a friend from uni.  She&#39;s an incredibly cute, petite asian girl... not much above 5ft, but, she&#39;s cute as a button.  Anyway.  We&#39;re talking, and she says or looks at me in a way that indicates something sexual.  So, I turn around and lean closer.  Somehow, my head is level with hers.  Anyway, I&#39;m looking into her eyes.  There are other people around but I can&#39;t remember who.

There&#39;s a carpeted pillar behind her, she has her back to it.  So, without further ado, I reach out, grab her by the hip and her chest, and push her up against the pilalr.  I spin aroung, and start making out with her quite vigerouisly against this pillar.  It&#39;s great, and her mouth is so wet, and she&#39;s enthusiastic.  For some reason, however, her mouth is really small, and I&#39;m having a real problem getting my tongue in there, but, she&#39;s breathjing hard, and enjoying it, and so am I.  I&#39;m also pressing up against her, she&#39;s pinned to the pillar.  I think I&#39;m also squeezing her breasts.

1a1e0b206235d763029c

Argh.  GREAT dream.  But a bit disconcerting being as I&#39;m sort of over Lia now, but whatever.

05 - July - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Exam?" 

This dream WAS extremely vivid, but I lost a good deal of it.  There&#39;s an exam and I&#39;m going there with friend.  I think Lia, from the previous dream, is there.  We climb the stairs, and walk into this room.  It&#39;s weird... there&#39;s all these small tables, and I&#39;m milling about, trying to find one with my name-tag.  I get directed by the exam supervisor to my table, and I begin work.  There&#39;s WAY more to this dream, but I forgot about it.

183a461501204601009f

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I had a few dreams last night but I lost them.  But, I got a few dreams from the night before last:

?? - July - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Leafblower" 

I&#39;m in the domain with a rake and a leafblower, cleaning up the leaves.  Why?  I do not know.  I&#39;ve never USED a leafblower before, but, this thing seems to be pretty much like a vaccuum cleaner except it blows instead of sucks.  It&#39;s strapped to my back.

Anyway, I start off by raking upo the leaves but that&#39;s too slow.  So, I get out the leafblower.  I press a button but it gets out of copntrol, and it&#39;s pushing me around like a massive gale-force wind.  I fumble for the off button, and find it, and it stops.  Phew&#33;&#33;

?? - July - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Fishing Trip"

This dream was really long,. but, I can&#39;t remember a lot of it.  All I wrote in my DJ was "Fishing Trip, Kayaks, Boat, David".  I can&#39;t even remember WHICH David, as I know a LOT of Davids.  Damn.  Okay, it appears I have TWO dreamsigns that keep recurring:  Kayaks, and fishes/fishing.  I also have my tutorials dreamsign but that only happens during semester.  Duh.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

A couple of dreams I had over the last two nights.  I&#39;m not EXACTLY sure what dates, might have been last night, but I honestly can&#39;t remember.  I got one sexual dream though&#33;  It was cool&#33;  And weird&#33;  But mostly cool.

09 - July - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Joy, oh Joy&#33;"

So... I met this girl at a party last night.  Too young for me and she had a boyfriend, but, anyway, in the dream I asked her out, and got her number.  It was quite cool.  Not very vivid though.

7a8b49cb3929d505a52856d6988ef4ae3c57710a244b4e9633  68fe93e176ada98ed5fd5bcafcae

10 - July - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Three Nipples? More to Bite&#33;"

Okay, in this dream, I was in my bedroom with this girl I like from uni.  Anyway, I remember sliding my hands down her shirt, and ripping it open.  We&#39;re talking, and, she likes what I&#39;m doing.  I start to fel her breasts,  The nipples especially... except, and this is weird, she has a third nipple, between her breasts in the cleavage... it&#39;s right on the center of her chest.  It doesn&#39;t put me off in the dream.

Then I turn her around, and start to lick and kiss her breast, and then suck on her nipples.  I bite, hard, on her nipple.  It&#39;s hard, rubbery... it&#39;s weird.  But, she groans and strokes my head.  She likes it.  I strat to suck on her other nipple, and bite even harder.  It hurts her, because she cries out a little, but, she enjoys it as well.  It&#39;s weird.  It feels nice though...  ::D: 

098f64453707dbe6282c7b772085e41ef72da3157b0195ad90  8b887176ec62bbe737

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I had no less than four dreams last night.  But, I forgot nearly all of them cos I was too lazy to write &#39;em down.  Oh well.  Here&#39;s what I DID get:

14 - July - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividness // Short length // Dream Dragment
Title: "Tie up the Pastrami&#33;" 

I&#39;m telling my flatmates to make sure that when they use my pastrami, they tie up the bag so it doesn&#39;t go all dry and horrible.  I remember showing them the hole in the bottom of the bag.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Oh, and wait, there&#39;s more&#33;  Had another dream last night.  Yay&#33;

(My dreaming has been REALLY mediocre recently.  I put it down to low temperatures and an irregular sleep routine)

16 - July - 0800 // Non-lucid // Medium vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Psycho killer carcrash woman"

This dream is a little weird.  Me and dad are in a car, his nissan, in high street in central auckland.  We are just about to go to, or are just leaving, a resteraunt like a few months back.  We&#39;re stopped at the lights I think, and a woman comes and knocks on the window, so dad winds it down, and she tells us that her husband, or something, just got run over in the street and he needs dad&#39;s help.  When dad refuses, she says that the guy is somebpody that dad knows.  I know, somehow, that the woman is lying, and is just trying to get dad out of the car so she can kill him

I know where this dream comes from: a scene in Clockwork Orange, which I watched the other night.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay.  My recall seems to be coming back.  I had a few dreams last night, including one of the craziest dreams I&#39;ve had in a while.  With a MONSTER&#33;  It wasn&#39;t chasing me though, it was chasing somebody else.  Weird.  ANYWAY&#33;&#33;&#33;  Here&#39;s what I got: (Quite a bit actually, my recall improved last night despite the alcohol)

17 - July - 0200 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream 
Title: "Big-ass History Class" 

This dream was vivid as hell.  I only realised it WASNT a dream a few hours ago.  Basically I go to this big lecture theater, where my class is supposed to be, History: Nazi Germany.  I enrolled in the paper at the last minute in real life, and haven&#39;t had a class yet.  Anyway, I get into this lecture theater, which is MASSIVE (totally not normal for a third year third paper), and sit down.  It takes a while to find a seat, and I eventually have to climb over a few benches to find a seat.

I find myself sitting next to my mate, Denny, who ISNT in the class in real life.  Anyway, the lecturer starts talking, and I realise halfway through the two-hour lecture that they&#39;re talking about stuff they&#39;ve already done, which is TOTALLY stupid cos it&#39;s meant to be the first lecture.  I then figure out that I&#39;m either in the wrong class, or the class is actually double-semester (which it isn&#39;t in real-life) so I then try to devise a way to leave the crammed lecture theater without causing a ruckus.  I climb over the benches, and out the door.  Denny stands up so I can get past him easier.

4e7f25828ecf22bf80e886cc79887e75532dfa9b

17 - July - 0600 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Short length // Standard Dream 
Title: "Holding the Wrong Hand" 

I&#39;m in a crowd somewhere, a concert or something, then I feel a warm tug on my hand.  It&#39;s a light touch, a warm hand on mine, and I turn to see a petite girl that SORT of looks like my new flatmate, holding my hand and pulling me through the crowd.  She lets go once or twice but always picks my hand back up again and continues to pull me through the crowd.  When we get out of the crowd, she turns to me and apologises, saying she mistook me for her boyfriend, who she names.  I see him, and he has long hair like mine, except his is blonde and in curly locks.  I remember being rather confused but not upset or anything.

6c1764173ab3bf511ad12cf3cf19b45d3d

And finally: the cool dream&#33;  With the monster&#33; YAY&#33;


17 - July - 0200 // Non-lucid // Very high vividness // Medium length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "Clay Golem"

This dream was weird.  It was like a nightmare, hapopening t5o another DC, and I was just a bystander.  I wasdn&#39;t scared at all.  Basically, I&#39;m in the catacombs of a church or something, looking atg a brick wall.  There&#39;s one brick that sticks out, a thin brick, and I&#39;m trying to pull it out... I think it&#39;s a key to a secret passage behind the wall.  Then, a girl runs behind me.  A petite girl.  Might be the same girl from the previous dream.

Anyway, she runs past, and I turn to watch her, then get back to my work with the brick.  Then there&#39;s a massive thumping, and this massive monster runs past.  It&#39;s made of clay, with a weird troll-like humanish face, and looks like a golem from the discworld books, or at least, what I imagine Discworld Golems to look like.

Anyway, this happens a number of times... it&#39;s like the girl is being chased by the golem around in a circular path in the catacombs.  I try to ignore them and focus on my pottery brick.

ad5af7d7312883ba0de0e4bf7a93d96218e787c0fe

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I have four dreams that I actually wrote down:

19 - July - 0300 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Basement Gun"

Something about a gun in a basement.  There was a guy involved.  I can&#39;t remember the details of this dream.

23 - July - 0440 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Unwanted Friend at Old House"

In this dream, I&#39;m outside my old house, even though I haven&#39;t lived there for about 7 years.  I&#39;m talking to people, though I don&#39;t know who; dad may have been amoung them.  Jimbo, a family friend who I don&#39;t like for certain reasons, arrives in the driveway, and I tell dad that I don&#39;t like Jimbo, and ask why he&#39;s here.  Dad won&#39;t say, I think the dream ends here.

a6ba2a950c7f402007af42fc4a3a2e3d771e2dff4c8fa9430d  cdc66ab49c9c79b1c67184356c51be

23 - July - 0440 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Medium length // Sci-Fi Dream
Title: "Firefly&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;"

Oh my GOD&#33;  So cool&#33;  I had a dream about Firefly (A Sci-fi TV show, AWESOME, if you haven&#39;t seen it, check it out and buy the DVDs, it&#39;s AWESOME.  So unlike any other sci-fi.)  Anyways, I&#39;m Mal, and I&#39;m with Wash and Jayne.  Zoe isn&#39;t there, and I wonder why not.  Zoe&#39;s absence becomes an important part of the dream later on.

Anyway, we&#39;re in some sort of futuristic hotel, though it&#39;s not all that futuristic in the dream.  We must be on one of the Core Planets.  Anyway, there are two rooms we go into.  The first room contains a man and a female, and I get the impression the female is a prostitute.  Not a Companion, just a common whore.  Anyway, the whore wakes up and talks to the guy, and since me and Jayne a both carrying big fucking guns, she thinks we&#39;re the government.  Ha&#33;  Of course, nothing could be further from the truth.

In the second room is the people or thing that we&#39;re trying to find as part of our mission.  I never find out what it is, though, because the dream shifts scene.

I&#39;m now outside in a park, with tall buildings and trees all around.  The perfect place for an ambush.  It&#39;s SORT OF like the park at the end of the (crap) film Aeon Flux, where the showdown occurs.  Anyway, a ship touches down in front of me, it looks pretty cool.  Lots of dust rises up from the ship&#39;s thrusters as it touches down.  A guy walks down the ramp, all dressed up in s suit.  He looks sort of like a space mafia guy.  Weird.  Anyway, he walks up to me and talks to me.  Jayne is standing behind me to the right, but Wash has totally disappeared.  Anyway, this guy starts talking about how Zoe has gone, and then says that he wants us to take a certain person on as Zoe&#39;s replacement.  As Mal, of course, I&#39;m adamant... nobody&#39;s going to replace Zoe&#33;  Then, this guy says that us taking on his replacement for Zoe is part of a plan and a job he has for us.  I can&#39;t help but feel that this assignment is part of some nefarious set-up.

24 - July - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividness // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Red, red wiiiiiiine&#33;"

In this dream, I&#39;m drinking red wine.  It&#39;s incredibly vivid... dream-shiraz is so bloody good.  The dream was also vaguely sexual, and I felt like a bit of a vampire, like the wine was blood.  It was weird, but good.  I forgot the content of this dream, and there WAS more, but, this dream was fantastic.

----------


## Bjango

Waagh&#33; Nice dream journal, man&#33; Your dreams are so freaking awesome&#33; o_o&#33;
...hmm...you will be seeing more of me here.  :Peek:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Thanks&#33;  Actually, my dreaming&#39;s been sparse as of late, though the few that I have had, have been pretty good.  My recall&#39;s gone crappy due to little sleep, high alcohol, high stress, and laziness on my behalf.  I haven&#39;t had a lucid in over a month, maybe more, because I simply haven&#39;t had the time to practice WILD.  I&#39;m hoping, over the next week, to change all that, but, it may have to wait until I get this damned essay finished.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

CRAP CRAP CRAP&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  A sex dream and I didn&#39;t write the damned thing down&#33;  Oh, Matt, you FRICKIN IDIOT&#33;  Ugh.  Okay I&#39;m gonna type this one out FAST so I don&#39;t forget it.

30 - July - 0300 // Non-lucid // High vividness // Long length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Treehut Sex"

I&#39;m a bit fuzzy as to how this dream starts out.  But, however it does, I&#39;m in a massive forest with massive, tall giant trees.  I think I&#39;m with some sort of tour guide who is explaining how people live in treehuts.  Anyway, I see a bucket dangling down from a rope.  It&#39;s just dangling down from far, far above in the treetops.  So, I walk over and begin climbing the rope.  At hirst I use both hands and feet, but then in the dream I have this massive strength, so I climb the rope commando-style with just my two arms, lifting myself up one hand after another.  I get to the top, and who else is there but...

Grace&#33;  I sort of had a bit of a crush on this girl.  She&#39;s incredibly intelligent, petite.  Anyway, she helps me up onto the boardwalk and we walk around the treetops.  We then enter what I think is her home.  It&#39;s like a bach, and has massive windows that we can see the sea in the distance from.  Me and her talk, but I&#39;m not sure about what.  DAMN I was though, but I forgot.  Matt, you idiot, WRITE YOUR DREAMS DOWN&#33;&#33;&#33;

Anyway, at some point, things start to get sexual.  I think I lean forward and kiss her quite forcibly.  I&#39;m sitting on the bed, and I ask her to sit on my lap.  She&#39;s wwearing some sort of button-up blouse, which I unbutton.  She leans back into me and says something to the effect of "Oh, please Matt, no..." but she lets me unbutton her blouse and remove her bra.  I start fondling her breasts.  They&#39;re small but perky, and I&#39;m playing with them in my hands, squeezing them and rubbing her nipples with my thumbs.  She&#39;s definitely enjoying this.  I bite her neck, and slide a hand into her pants... she&#39;s very wet down there, and she&#39;s moaning mow.

I&#39;m fuzzy as to what happens after this.  I think at some point she slides her hand into my pants too and starts squeezing my...   :Oops:   yeah, you get the picture.  There&#39;s a lot more kissing though.  Damn, that was one cool dream&#33;

d6c7e56c3c43745b3dc42d18ba4260abd154681042fc2adece

----------


## The Blue Meanie

1 - August - 0300 // Non-lucid // Very low vividness // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Batshit"

Can&#39;t remember anything about this dream other than the fact that my flatmate, was really angry at me about something.  Which is stupid because she basically loves me at the moment cos I sorted out a problem for her.  Yayayayay.

a11b7776e07e69bc192f1003c969b829f194d360990832d068  4c9b4199fff2e086b4ae69d8b668b237fb9a67e26c8354a647  8686d106d3783b8e49990ea188f4ddaa7f10d20c3ce4

EDIT: Heheheh.  Uh-oh.  Apparently that last dream was precognitive or something.  HA&#33;  She IS pissed off at me now.  I&#39;ve got no freaking idea why she is though.  ARGH&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

2 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Almost real-life vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream

Title: "The Red Girl"
This was a weird dream.  Not weird because of the content, but weird because in this dream, the main DC is somebody who I&#39;ve never ever met in real-life, but in the dream, they were SO vivid and had a vivid personality, appearance, and relation to me.  Huh.  In the dream, I didn&#39;t know this girl&#39;s name, but she knew mine I think.  I remember wondering in the dream what her name was, but I never asked her.  So...

I&#39;m going to call her "The Red Girl", because I have an impression that in the dream, she was wearing red of some kind.

This dream starts off with me in a contract class, early in the morning.  This alone should have made me realise I was dreaming, as my contract class is in the early afternoon.  The lecture theater is also a lot different from the real-life Contract lecture theater, and we have a different, unknown new lecturer.  Can&#39;t remember what the lecturer looks like.  Anyway, this lecture theater is a lot smaller and looks sort of like a tutorial room. I&#39;m sitting at a bench with my work out, writing notes, and the lecturer pauses.  I realise that there is a girl I don&#39;t know sitting next to me.

The Red Girl.

I look at her.  She is blonde, slightly smaller than me, and has a funny smile.  She is a little bit plain, but in a very attractive sort of way.  Her hair is silky and well-kept, and goes down slightly past the small of her back.

The Red Girl turns and smiles at me, and we begin talking.  Somehow she knows about my new flatting situation, and she asks me a bout it, as she says that she herself is considering going flatting, as her younger brother did about six months ago and it has been making her think of doing the same.  She asks me if the flat has a lot of privacy, since it&#39;s in a park.

At this point I start to wonder... I never told this girl that the flat was at the park.  (Also in real-life, the flat is no-where near a park).  I tell her that the flat is not at the park, but the park is just accross the road.  (At this point I get a vivid flash of this fictional park just across the road from our flat).  Anyway, we continue talking about my flatting arrangement until the lecture ends, and we also talk about something else:

"Will you be able to swindle some money out of mum to buy new shoes?" The Red Girl asks.

I look down at my shoes, and see that the left shoe, as in real-lifew with my favourite pair of shoes, has a tear along one seam and needs repair or replacement.  I say: "Oh, no.  See, I don&#39;t have to worry about money all that much."  I get kinda awkward at this point, because previously in the conversation, she was telling me how she wishes she could go flatting, and I had the impression she didn&#39;t have a lot of money.

So, I say "I don&#39;t need mum to buy me a pair of shoes, I can afford a pair myself, I&#39;m not exactly short on money."  I think she smiles, but she looks a little sad that I think she doesn&#39;t have all that much money of her own.  I also wonder ,in the dream, why she was looking at my shoes.  However, I don&#39;t think she actually DID look at my shoes, which in the dream, made me wonder she could possibly have known about the tear in my shoe.

At this point, we have our next lecture, Torts, with a pretty young female lecturer.  (All of this is crap, because in real-life I have torts BEFORE contract and our torts lecturer is a grumpy old woman.)

The lecturer is trying to show us a slideshow for some reason, and has to leave the room for ages to find the slideshow reel that she can&#39;t find.  So, me and The Red Girl spend the time by talking.  When I turn my head to look to the front of the lecture theater, I feel her rest her head upon my shoulder.  It&#39;s nice, and we talk, and when I turn away again, my long hair gets all messed up and tangled in hers.  We laugh and untangle my hair from hers.  We continue talking, and she keeps resting her head upon my shoulder.  She says a number of quite profound things about my situation but I can&#39;t seem to remember them...

What was most odd about The Red Girl was that I had this disconcerting feeling that I actually knew her.  I still have this feeling, even though I&#39;ve never met her before in my life.  She has to be by far the most vivid fictionalised DC I&#39;ve ever had.  It took me a full ten minutes thismorning to work out whether this dream was real, or just a dream.  That&#39;s how vivid it was.

However, I&#39;m DETERMINED to work out who The Red Girl was.  Maybe she represents someone else, or an idea or thought, emotion?  Huh.  I&#39;m not completely sure...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

EDIT:  I now have more time to write DJ entries, so here are the ones I got a week ago, rewritten:

OMG... I had two super-vivid b6-fueled nightmares last night. I had a nightmare about teeth, and one about santa. SANTA for crying out loud&#33;&#33;&#33;

6 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Nightmare
Title: "Santa and the Mutant Reindeer"

I&#39;m in a small house somewhere in the snow, sorta like a cottage, and there&#39;s a window looking down onto a footpath.  I see a big, pale white and red figure, very fat, walk down the footpath.  I open the door and put my head out, and see that it&#39;s SANTA&#33;&#33;&#33;  The santa is freakishly fat and pale, like a ghoul or somehting, with a very long white beard.  He looks funny, like he&#39;s computer-animated or something, slightly unrealistic.  I close the door and run away into a corridor.  There&#39;s two other people with me, and at some point, they turn into Turk and Carla from the TV show, Scrubs.  No idea why.

Anyway, we&#39;re now being chased down this long corridor by santa&#39;s reindeer, which gradually turn into these weird, ALIEN (movie) type things with tentacles.  We enter a large metal room, and slam and bar the doow behind us.  However, one of the reindeer breaks down the door, and Turk tries to attack it, trying to kick it.  The alien reindeer kicks him, and he goes flying across the room and skids along the floor.  So, Carla comes up, and delivers a strong kung-fu kick to the reindeer&#39;s chest.  She kills the reindeer, cos she&#39;s cool.  And the dream ends here.

6 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Nightmare
Title: "Rotton Tooth"

I don&#39;t know where I am in this dream, but wherever I am, my tooth is loose.  I can feel it wobbling around in my mouth.  I&#39;m terrified... I don&#39;t want to lose a tooth&#33;  Anyway, it rots and crumbles when I touch it.  Another one of my teeth falls out... oh no&#33;&#33;&#33;  NOOOOO&#33;&#33;&#33;  My teeth are going&#33;

6 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Nightmare
Title: "Essays Returned"

My contract lecturer (who is a female, for some odd reason and unlike real-life) is handing out essays.  Since I never did mine, I&#39;m understandably nervous when she doesn&#39;t call out my name.  I remember being scared and embarassed in this dream.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, last night, I had the most EPIC dream I&#39;ve had in a while.  Which is fantastic given my crap slump in dream recall.  This is the first dream I&#39;ve actually managed to recall since my last entry...

the dream has something of everything, too.  Outside scenery, inside, sexual content, a massive mansion, a pool with slimy alien creatures and snakes, exorcism, tall scary rasputin-type guys... it was pretty freaking awesome.  There was a fish in the dream too.  GORRAM FISH&#33;&#33;&#33;

If you read my dream journal on a regular basis (I think there&#39;s one or two of you out there) then I HIGHLY suggest you read this dream, as it was really great.  I nearly forgot it on waking, but when I got up and had breakfast, it all came to me in a flash.

So... HERE GOES&#33;&#33;&#33;

12 - August - 0230 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very long length // Epic fantasy dream
Title: "The Exorcism of Paradise Mansion"

Throughout this dream, I&#39;m with somebody else, a male.  Although in the dream they are very clear and vivid, I can&#39;t remember who they were since I woke&#33;  It feels like they may have been somebody I know in waking life, but I&#39;ve forgotten&#33;  This is so infuriating.  This has happened before.  In any case, the person is a friend, a brother sort of.  He may represent a part of my subconscious...

We start off on a mountain path, high in the hills, and we can see downwards to other hills below us.  The scenery is beautiful, impossibly green, like something from a dream.  In fact, much of this dream seems like it&#39;s from the computer game, Oblivion.  In any case, it&#39;s evening and we decide to look for a place to stay.  We decide to find a cave and light a fire.  I don&#39;t know why me and my companion are journeying like this, or what age or place we are, but nonetheless, we have to find a place to stay for the night.

As we walk cross-country down the hills, I see a cave, and we go there.  But as we get nearer, I think the cave drops from sight and instead, I see a barn.  I tell my companion to go and wait in the barn, and he does so.  From now onwards, my companion is only thought of and referred to, and plays no more part in the dream.

I see a house in the distance, so I leave my companion in the barn and head towards the house, hoping that whoever lives there will let us stay the night.  As I get nearer, I see the house is absolutely massive.  A weird stone-wood, gothic romantic palace, with towers and a massive hall.  I walk in the hall, and below a set of stairs, I meet a group of girls, three.  One is a very pretty brunette, the other two girls are not so vivid.  They laugh and giggle and run away, so I instead follow them up the stairs.  Spiral stairs.  We are now in the tower, and it has two rooms that I can remember.  I talk to the girls, and the brunette one flirts with me a bit.  I ask if me and my friend can stay the night, and sleep with them in their beds.  In this dream, I&#39;m trying to find a way to sleep with the girls and have sex, for both me and my companion.  I&#39;m not totally sure what happens and whether they say they will let me and my friend sleep with them for the night.

I next find myself walking into the massive main hall of the mansion.  It;&#39;s dark, with lots of pillars, and I feel slightly uneasy.  I meet the lord and lady of the house, and talk to them.  This part of the dream isn&#39;t very vivid.  But anyway, whatever is said, it doesn&#39;t go too well.  I think I run out of the castle/mansion, with a weird feeling left behind.  Something odd is happening... the mansion... I think it&#39;s haunted&#33;

I run away from the mansion, and I find a sort of road or driveway, surrounded on either side by large rock walls.  There&#39;s a bunch of people crowding the road, all walking towards and away from the mansion.  I see one person, a HUGELY tall man dressed totally in black.  Robes, a hood, and a big silver cross.  He&#39;s wearing an inquisitor&#39;s hat, sort of like Hugh Jackman in Van Helsing.  He towers over at me, and I run up and tap him on the shoulder, tugging like a little child.  He leans down, and I whisper in his ear:

"Do you still practice the Old Arts?"  The old arts refer to some sort of magic, I think.

He walks off, leaving me.  I then yell out:

"You better get ready to perform exorcisms&#33;"  Meaning that he needs to fight whatever evil is present in the mansion.  He turns, and walks towards the mansion, along with the other mysterious hooded priests.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I see your recall isn&#39;t as damaged as you might have thought. And, I&#39;m not the only one with Oblivion-looking dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

My recall wasn&#39;t damaged, I knew that.  I can ALWAYS recover recall.  But, I need enough sleep and a few other things to get it back on track.  It always recovers relatively fast.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

AAAAAARRRGHHH&#33;&#33;&#33;  I just picked up my watch off the mantlepiece, to see if it&#39;s fixed itself.  It&#39;s borken.  But, it reminded me of a dream I had sometime last week that I had forgotten completely:

?? - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Miraculous working watch"

I look at my watch, on my wrist.  It tells me the time.  I wonder for a moment how it managed to fix itself, as it&#39;s been broken for a week or so now.  I should have realised I was dreaming, as I thought there was something odd about this.  DAMMIT&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

This from the night before last:

15 - August - 0440 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Lecturer and Essays"

I&#39;m in my History 356 lecture, and My lecturer is lecturing.  A woman talks to me or lindsay, saying she&#39;s just handed in an essay.  There&#39;s also a tutorial about something.  This dream feels like it was in the third person for some reason...

f1a9655befe2457ed6905019a9c356ba559f77

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Wooohooo&#33;  So, I had a lucid dream last night.  And two others.  Though, one of those two might have been part of the lucid.  But, the lucid was just a DILD not a WILD.  Also, I had anal sex with an underage girl.  Yeah.  Uhhhh.... right.

19 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Return of the Boyfriend"

So, I&#39;m in the living room in my flat, and my flatmate walks in.  She tells me that her boyfriend has come up from hamilton for the weekend.  I see him and say hi.   I like him in real-life, he&#39;s a nice guy, and I think my flatmate is very lucky.

0ae0a7fbc20b97bf4748756e1db304f779379cfd365d379ee8  f3f6d73b21cb0fa7bbde5ade

19 - August - ???? // Lucid // Low vividity // Short length // DILD
Title: "The Blonde Girl Appears"

I became lucid in this dream, but fucked if I know how.  It was also very vague.  Not at all vivid, and I only became lucid for a few seconds.  It still counts, though.  Anyway, I&#39;m in some sort of office or tutorial room, and there&#39;s a girl bgehind me, speaking.  I realise I&#39;m dreaming, and so I think to myself, "if I turn around slow enough, I can make her appear" So I begin to turn around, and she appears, vivid as in real-life.  With a sort of page-style blonde haircut, she&#39;s a little chubby and unremarkable.  Yeah.

19 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Anal Sex"

Okay.  This dream MAY have been connected to the previous dream.  There&#39;s a girl in front of me, a pretty, petite girl.  She&#39;s totally naked.  Anyway, without much talking, I tell her to get on her hands and knees.  She does so, in front of me, and leans down, poking her ass up.  She reaches back with her hands and spreads her ass-cheeks.  Yup.  Anyway, I have a raging hard-on, and I come up behind her, and press the head of my penis against her ass.  And yeah.  I push, it goes inside with a bit of a groan, and yeah.  Bam.  Anal sex.  And I&#39;m feeling _deeply_ disturbed now...  No idea where this dream came from.

7ea3f7df3d4240c3004f3b8ba59cfc647af066867f0eceee1a  c0a46a6e51586c1e4728732b90efaf1a12bca24b95bfd3ea51  f9b07b405994a58bce8c6171

----------


## Gwendolyn

Hey, congrats on that LD. Keep up the good work...Even if it was followed up by an even crazier dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Fei

Your writing is easy and enjoyable to read, I actually managed to read all 11 pages :yumdumdoodledum: Now only if there is a way I can get to read your short stories.

My favourite is your black square dream. How creative&#33; How many people do you think would dream of such a thing once in their lifetime? You were so rude, so ungrateful to this square :sarcasm:. The goblin siege thing comes close behind. I&#39;m wondering how goblins look like and whether they resemble Master Yoda in any way.

Tis true some guest comments are in black; but your policy is more convincing if own entry on 19 Jun didn&#39;t colour the second dream part in black. And there&#39;s a misplaced title of your 16 Aug dream. Yep, I got OCD too.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

::D: 

Thanks&#33;

The black text in my entry wasn&#39;t my own fault, but was caused somehow by the change in forum software a few weeks ago.  And also, ny now I&#39;ve given up tryin to get people to post in red.

By the way, the goblins looked nothing like yoda.  They were half-zombie, and all deformed and stuff.  Weird.

As for my short stories, I&#39;m sorry... I&#39;ve kinda put my writing on hold until semester ends, and I have a thing against people reading my stuff until I&#39;m fully satisfied with it, and it&#39;s the final copy.

But yay, thanks, Fei, for reading my DJ&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Gwendolyn

In this respect, I&#39;m the same. I can&#39;t stand presenting an unfinished product....I&#39;m sure that a lot of writers are like this, though.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had two dreams last night.  More, actually, but I keep gorram forgetting them all&#33;  GAH&#33;

21 - August - 0545 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Old Lunchbox and the Rotting Sandwich"

This dream is very vivid, and I only barely managed to distinguish it from reality.  I&#39;m packing my bag, and along with the lunch that I packed last night for university, I also find my lunch from thursday last week.  I open it, and the sandwich smells a little funky, but there&#39;s a good apple and a banana, so I pack it along with the rest of my lunch.  Boring, huh?

21 - August - 0545 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Overprotective Dad"

Deb was in this dream.  We&#39;re chatting on the internet in some weird chat program, and she&#39;s telling me about how her dad&#39;s really overprotective.  I sympathise with her, but I also say that at the same time, I understand why her dad&#39;s the way he is, and I&#39;d be the same way if I had a daughter.

eecb3f66477467f694e0ae0fe808be4bc00ea3208c0e

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, this dream is from a few nights back.

26 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Blackbeard&#33;  Arrrrrrr&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;"

In this dream, I have a much longer, bushier, and blacker beard than in real life.  I remember remarking how big it was, and I get my shaver and start to trim it. down to normal size.

I had this dream last night, while I was staying back at home with mum over the weekend.  It was really long, and the ending was a little disturbing.  It&#39;s not something that I&#39;ve done before in a dream.

28 - August - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Hot Air Baloon in a Supermarket; Grape Theft"

This dream starts off with me and mum in a big supermarket.  The supermarket has an absurdly high roof, and at the end of one aisle, I see a hot air baloon tethered to the ground.  Olga, a family friend, stands below the baloon selling tickets for a baloon ride.  Me and mum walk up, pass her, and get on the baloon.  The baloon transforms int omore of a sort of levitating bed, being oisted up towards the ceiling.  Me and mum are on the bed, lying side by side, and as I near the roof, I start to worry about slipping off the side of the mattress, so I move closer to mum.  On the ceiling, a movie is playing.  So, we end up suspended hundreds of meters in the air on a flying matress in the produce section of the supermarket, watching a movie projected onto the ceiling.

Aftyer the baloon comes down, mum disappears, and I end up alone in the supermarket except for a few customers who pay me no attention.  I remember feeling very hungry, so I look around, and there is a big pile of grapes next to me&#33;  It;s not just one pile, either.  There&#39;s two varieties of grapes, both red, except one variety is small and sort of like wine-grapes rather than eating-grapes.  I have no money though, so instead, I take a bunch of the bigger eating grapes, and tuck them under my shirt, and run out of the supermarket&#33;  I get a bit of a thrill out of shoplifting.  Weird.

63a34d0728b3a3c485fca7cbd8ff2f72041c

This dream was weird, because I&#39;ve never stolen before in a dream.  I&#39;m not bothered by it, it was just interesting, is all.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Argh&#33;  This is such a pain in the ass&#33;  Over the last two nights, I had two really long dreams, but I&#39;ve forgotten most of them.  I&#39;ll post again if I remember any more details, but the basics of the one that I DO remember, was that I was an angel.  That&#39;s about all I remember...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Woooo&#33;  I had three dreams last night&#33;  I think I know what caused it as well, and how I can recover much of my lost recall...  OH and I had a dream about zombies too&#33;&#33;&#33;

02 - September - 0350 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Red Wine in an Airport"

In this dream, I find myself in an airport with Dad.  I&#39;m taking a flight to australia, but before I go, I&#39;m looking around in all the duty-free shops.  I remember being very concerned about the alcohol allowance, and I spend a fair bit of time in this dream figuring out how much wine and spirits I&#39;m allowed.  I&#39;m thinking how many bottles of good aussie red I can afford to buy at cheap duty-free prices to take over to Oz, and also whether it&#39;s worth buying anything yet, since I can always fill up the duty-free allowance on the way back from Oz...

02 - September - 0630 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Zombies and Schoolgirls"

This was a weird dream.  I remember I started off in a house, though I don&#39;t know WHOSE house it was.  I think it was my dad&#39;s new house that I was actually sleeping in this night.  Anyway, Mum lives there in this dream, but hse&#39;s away, gone to work, and I&#39;m about to go to school.  And then&#33;

ZOMBIES ATTACK&#33;&#33;&#33;

Yup.  Zombies.l  They&#39;re in the garage, and they&#39;re walking forward with their hands held out, moaning and shit.  So, I close the garage door and lock them in the garage.  I remember being quite worried at the time about what mum was gonna think when she got home.  Anyway, I close the front door and run away from the house, and I find myself on Victoria Ave, a road nearby a streety I used to live in 10 years or so ago.  I walk up the road past a private girls&#39; school.  It&#39;s an anglican girl&#39;s school.  There&#39;s lots of pretty young schoolgirls waiting for the bus, and I walk past them...  the dream ends about here.

I DID have a third dream, and remembered it, but somehow I forgot it upon getting up to turn the frickin light on...

174edea3342a15adf5815e1af99cb204592d848b809553ae86  0e97072a2b613253da58ba5f12f79f9d00cbfa691cf94515cc  29f2cabd091460a24862744b40b261f8a622b5d03a9aa8f6eb  6bb167541879d08834

----------


## Gez

Hurrah&#33; for Zombie dreams&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Heheheheh.  Yeah.  That was my first zombie dream since I was like, 5 or something.  As a young kid I used to get recurring zombie nightmares... heheheh.  This one was cool though, I got quite a lot of satisfaction in locking them in the garage.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I got two more dreams last night, reasonably vivid ones too.  I think I&#39;ve solved the recall problem I&#39;ve been having lately.

03 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Fantasy Dream/Standard Dream
Title: "Oblivion Jealousy"

This dream is quite weird.  IT happens at the beach, and it&#39;s HALF a computer game with me playing, and HALF me actually talking to the computer characters.  Very strange.  Anyway, there&#39;s eight or so characters in the "RPG party" and most of them are female.  They are a variety of races, none of which are traditional D&D.  They have all these unpronounceable.  All the characters have these portraits, and each character has NUMEROUS portraits, one for each race she or he has.  There is one character who has about ten portraits, because she&#39;s a number of different races or levels or something.  Some of the portraits she has are the same.

Does that make any sense?   Probably not.

Anyway, then in the "outside" part of this dream my cousins come along and ask to play the computer game with me.  So, we do, but something happens (I forget what) that pisses them off, because they want to "share" the game, whereas I just want to play and be boss, with them being my "underlings".  So, they storm off, and I spend the rest of the game trying to convince Sid that it&#39;s my game and he&#39;s being mean to try and steal it from me.

89d6c40d7c9bad796c2641c2a5af614596a0ca8c3e953fb44f  15ab3712e58aa4da4d337fac3a54525425

FRICK&#33;&#33;&#33;  I&#39;ve forgotten the second dream&#33;  It was pretty vivid too...

OH fuck wait no I remember.

03 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Forked Path to the Store"

This dream contains me, Irene (a friend from real-life) and another person, male, who I can&#39;t remember but I DO know from real-life.  I forgot who it is though.  Anyway, we&#39;re at the beach (again) and Mr. X (the guy I forgot) proposes that all three of us split up and walk to the store over on the next beach, to see which path is the fastest.

However, I begin to try and convince Mr. X to let me and C go together.  Can&#39;t remember when the dream ands.

48924e4bd7fee3cf0b3409213bba9c111658179655a7294ab0  6d9f3762519b7b9dc7e3230592f527d938cea4b2e58bd2dbd6  56ac8c712978224896fc52da916aa30794151173dc3abdf97a  a2c98c5a39033873abc1a6f66b9e55d9d4f8c3012472917816  c0ac64d27f6d5c89359b99c458fc0319a528f1e957dae4d487  32adf570fd00a6cdcfdd976d0b4fc3a16406445071e0b33d8e  872a22ddcdb7bc4c1248e9b52a54b9bf7e613dffa6534a1d52  00810293f009ad3c0d9fce6f3fdbacc50520fa4716f0c5298f  e8e255b86a638ae696ee6ada6de9952967210a37be71b93e85  f4

OH another dream

03 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Winebook"

This dream is me in a wine store or supermarket.  I have one of my wine books handy, and I&#39;m trying to pick out a good wine from the book to buy.  Yah...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, it seems my recall is back for good.  Getting at least two dreams a nioght for the past week.

04 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Painting in the Video Store"

I&#39;m on some sort of class trip (highschool styles) for law, and we pass a video store.  I pop inside the dark, empty store, and this annoying asian guy from one of my classes follows me.  I start sketching some crazy-ass picture, and he statrts insulting the picture, so I scrap it and start a new one.  There&#39;s more to this dream but I cvan&#39;t remember it.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I had two MASSIVE crazy WEIRD dream last night about...

PIRATES&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;</span>

It was pretty mad.  It was like a biblical space-age creation story with space-pirates.  So fricking crazy.  Seems my dreams have regained their craziness factor&#33;

05 - September - 0600 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "Pirates Create The World"

This dream hovers between first and third person.  In the first person parts, I&#39;m either IN a pirate spaceship flying, or at some sort of meeting talking to other pirates and also the Space-God, or I&#39;m walking in an ordinary city.  In the third-person parts, I&#39;m watching the whole thing like a 3d space fighter game... like Freelancer.

The dream starts off with a creation Myth, like in Genesis in the bible (Which I&#39;m reading at the moment).  There are either 6, eight, or 12 pirates, all with individualised spaceships, in space.  These pirates somehow are awarded certain ship components by the Space-God (a sort of detached voice in the dream) based on what they bring to the world, and how much they help create the world.

What the pirates "bring" to existance is illustrated in the dream by a 3-d, red cube floating in space, like a dice, with dertachable sides.

One pirate ship brings the "sky", represented by the top face of the dice.

Another pirate ship brings the "ground".

Other pirate ships bring the sides, and other things, to existance.

Now, God awards the Sky pirate ship the most, and the ground pirate ship, the least.  I THINK I am in the spaceship that brings the ground.  I am pissed off, and argue with God, saying my reward should be more.  But, he resists.  Anyway, the world is created, and all 12 (or 6 or 8?) pirate ships, myself included, fly through space above the earth, like fighter jets at an air show, in a sort of "V" formation like migrating ducks or geese.

The dream ends with me and some of the other pirates walking down steps from a park into a city.

05 - September - 0600 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "The Pirate Mutiny and the Death of Pirates"
<span style="color:#000099">
In this dream, I&#39;m walking down a road... I think it&#39;s Broadway in Newmarket... with lots of shops on.  I meet a bunch of pirates, led by a fat asian pirate guy who has a sort of chainmail vest on.  I ask what they&#39;re doing, and they tell me a story about how they were on a pirate ship, there was a mutiny, and the winning pirate faction kicked them off the ship.  The winning pirate faction ended up dying, they were killed by something.

The losing pirate faction, led by the chainmail-wearing pirate, are telling me this sotry, and then they leave.  I feel sad because somehow I know that these remaining pirates are going to their deaths.  How, I do not know, but, all the pirates are now dead.  Kind of weird, but sad.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Goddamn it&#33;  This REALLY pisses me off&#33;  I had two REALLY vivid dreams last night, and I forgot both of them&#33;  CRAP&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

I also made another WILD attempt, fueled by B6.  I think I came the closest I have in a while.  I haven&#39;t figured out exactly what it is I&#39;m doing wrong yet, but, I&#39;m nearly there.  I was getting flashes in my vision, disorientation, and the start of the sort of "seperation" of my real body and dream body, but, I didn&#39;t quite go into the transition.  It&#39;s REALLY frustrating.  I&#39;ll try again tonight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Whoah @ that "Pirates Create the World" dream. That&#39;s some cool shit, man.  ::cooler::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah... I had finished reading the Book of Genesis the other day, so, I think that&#39;s where the whole creation myth thing came from.  (I&#39;m an atheist, I&#39;m just reading the bible out of scholarly interest)

Well, I had another dream last night, but none from the night before, as I had too much to drink.  Anyway.  The most odd thing about last night&#39;s dream was that it involved two people I haven&#39;t seen for nearly three full years - people I haven&#39;t seen sicne high school.

08 - September - 0730 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "High School Reunion"

At the start of this dream, I&#39;m walking from class, down the one-way road in the heart of Uni, to Symonds St (I think that&#39;s what it&#39;s called???)  Anyway, when I reach the pedestrian crossing, I see two friends I haven&#39;t seen since high school.  They&#39;re just saying goodbye to each other - I think they&#39;ve had some sort of reunion party.  Anyway, I walk up once Brad is gone and say HI to Larry.  He is really happy to see me, pats me on the shoulder, and asks if I feel like going out and having lunch and catching up.  Of course, I say yes, and we head off up the road to a cafe to have lunch.

It was actually a pretty nice, lighthearted dream.  For some reason, even though I never REALLY liked Brad and Larry, Larry being so friendly to me in the dream made me feel really good... I remember being quite suprised how enthusiastic he was to catch up.

17b066fe4981f3a8f7ee20582af7dac4ea872523f880fe286f  522ff4578db8b46f69b2df378ccf9c67e8e92d90648419e471  0c721e805615a500908dcd5b

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Wooooooo&#33;  I had another LD last night&#33;   ::D:   It was only a DILD though.  Spectacular...

Anyway, I also got a few non-lucids last night.  Here they are:

09 - September - 0330 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Boomerang Rifle"

This dream is quite small, perhaps a fragment of a larger dream I forgot.  In it, there is this weird lightning-bolt shaped boomerang.  It&#39;s about as long as I am tall, and it sort of has handles in the middle.  I pick it up and begin playing with it, spinning it over in my hands.  I hold it like a rifle and pretent it&#39;s... a rifle.  It&#39;s weird... you can hold it from either end and it&#39;s like a rifle.

09 - September - 0330 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // TV show dream
Title: "CSI: Miami - Matt Vinsen as Horatio Cain"

Yup.  That&#39;s right.  A CSI dream.  The weird thing is, I thought this was an ACTUAL episode when I woke up, and it was only after thinking very carefuklly that I figured it wasn&#39;t.  It was very vivid, and everything was perfect, right down to the orange filter on the camera, the exaggerated drama, and the sinister evil guy...

In this dream, I am three people.  Horatio Cain, the Little Girl, and the Evil Rapist.  (Sorry about the capitalisations, it makes me sound like Leo, I know...)  Horatio cain rescues this little blonde-haired girl, about 5 or 6, from a rapist... an evil guy with quinty eyes.  At some point, I shoot the rapist.

He is put on a gurney and he is about to be taken to hospital, when the little girl approaches me and begins talking, and she thanks me,  Then, she is taken away to social workers.  But then the Rapist says something that makes the medics start to take him towards the little girl... somehow I know he is going to be in the same hospital to her, and he is going to rape and kill her.  as the little girl, I am very frightened, and I tell Horation that the man is NOT sick and he is tricking the medics.

Then I see the man roll over on the gurney and he gets a piece of glass and begins making CUTS on his OWN back with this glass.  His blood is black, and in his back he inscribes the words :I will rape you and have your babies", so that the girl can see.  She is terrified, and runs to Horation.  I as horatio pull out my gun and point it at the medics and the man, and order them to take him to prison not hospital.  I realise this is against the law for me to threaten people with my gun, but I don&#39;t care.

Afterwards, the little girl thanks me for standing up for her, and says that nobody else would have done the same.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

And, my LD last night:

09 - September - 0630 // Lucid // High vividity // Medium length // DILD
Title: "Trampoline Flying"

In this dream, I start in some sort of city.  It&#39;s a residential area, with houses, and it seems familiar, though I can&#39;t remember exactly where it is.  Anyway, I begin jumping.  This part of the dream is not very vivid, but I know that I&#39;m dreaming all the way through this dream.  I also use handholds and footholds to push off from the ground, and like, I grab the top of buildings to pull myself up.  On the first jump, I get a few meters, on the second, I make it above the roofs of the buildings, and on the third jump, I SOAR way above the city.

This is where the dream starts to get very vivid.  The buildings below me a beautiful, and as I fly higher, they turn into sort of dolls&#39; houses.  The perspective is like something from a high-quality 3d film... the buildings all have motion parrallax, and they totally adjust to my perspective and the scene has PERFECT depth.  Anyway, I look into the horizon, and on the distance, there is a sight that is really quite spectacular.  It&#39;s a forest with a big tree, perfectly clear, it looks magical or mystical.  It is light from behind from a beautiful sunset... this dream captures for the second time in my life, the ethereal beauty of the dreamworld.  Something present, for instance, in dream skyscrapes.  Stunning.  At this point, I think I wake myself up deliberately from the dream.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, the night before last, I got my recall back as soon as I wuit my drinking and detoxed.  Last night I didn&#39;t get anything cos of alcohol and stress, and I may not tonight either cos im kinda sick.  But here&#39;s wjat I got the night before last:

13 - September - 0630 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Going in the Back Door"

Yeah, thios dream ain&#39;t as fun as it sounds. Basically, I&#39;m going home, and the front door&#39;s locked, so I have to walk around to the backdoor to get in.  Mum&#39;s in the house, so I say hi to her.


13 - September - 0630 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Spiral Concert"

I woke up to suddenly to remember most of this dream.  But, the basics were, I was with two or three people I know, though I can&#39;t remember who, walking down a spiral staircase... a MASSIVE staircase, with a big gap and arches in the middle.  Below, in the "circle" in the middle of the stiarcase, is some sort of concert hall or something.  We reach the bottom and I start talking to people, and something big, or some kind of procession of some sort, is coming down the sgtaircase to the concert hall below.

----------


## Lars

<span style="font-family:Arial">Your dream recall is amazing, I cant remember shit in mine.</span>

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, actually, it ain&#39;t all THAT fantastic.  If you look at when my dreams are dated, I often have "slumps" where I can&#39;t remember a thing.  Plus, recall gets better and better as you practice - before I started LDing and practicing recall, I couldn&#39;t remember one dream a month... it all comes with time, and patience.

Despite being sick, last night, I still got two vivid dreams, though cos of being sick, I felt to shit at the time to write them down.  But, I think I remembered most of one, and the guts of another.  One of them was pretty surreal, and the other featured Kayaks, a personal dream sign, along with f%&#036;&ing FISHES.

Okay: the first:

16 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Action/Fantasy Dream
Title: "Attack of the Alien Vampires"

This dream was pretty vivid and surreal,m but I forgot quite a bit of the "details" cos of being sick.  It was sort of like Stargate SG-1 crossed with Alien vs Predator crossed with Dreamcatcher crossed with a really cheesy, gory vampire movie.  Stargate with Vampires, basically.

It starts off sort of with a prologue... there&#39;s a vampire attack on a building of some sort, in America I think, and the army and the FBI are sent in to contain the perimiter.  They send in a few elite marine or FBI teams to deal with the vampires.  Then, I&#39;m in the distance in a Jeep, I&#39;m some sort of elite hero DBI guy or something, and I approach the perimiter guard and take control of the situation.  I tell the guys in charge to pull their teams out of the area immediately, and to start a quarantine - these guys don&#39;t know they&#39;re dealing with Vampires.  So, I then drive in to the area and tell the guys, before I leave them, not to let ANYBODY out of the quarantine zone, cos they could be a vampire thingie.  I tell them to shoot anyone unless it&#39;s me, and unless I make a secret sign to show I&#39;m not a vamp.

So, I enter this building, and there&#39;s all these zombie aliens creeping about.  They look human, except they have really scary teeth... they&#39;re eating people I think.  Anyway, this part of the dream, the "action", is really vague, but, I do remember being trapped in some sort of jail-cell, and there&#39;s a femal vampire trying to kill me.  I think I run away.

Later on in the dream I&#39;m outside, when a massive pyramid ship decends from the clouds, and starts to shoot this giant laser beam, destroying the building... the Vampires get away, or are destroyed, I can&#39;t remember which... and BAM, that&#39;s the end of the dream.


16 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Kayakking Cartography"

This dream stars mainly me, and Jackie, a friend I sort of have a crush on.  Now, it&#39;s three days until uni starts again (in the dream we&#39;re on holiday), and I want to go to Shadz with Brent and Michelle and get drunk, but there&#39;s some sort of kayakking trip organised, so instead I have to do that with Jackie, my friend.  Anyway, we get stuff organised, and Jackie I tell to pack the gear and get the kayak, while I go to the library and search for a sea mapo so  we know where we&#39;re going.  It takes ages to find a map, and in the end, I have to settle for a puny one of Auckland Harbour.  I&#39;m looking forward to the kayakking trip because I think I may be stranded on an island during it, with Jackie, and we might get to sleep together... weird...

87f8b719b777ff94a9604caeea52f112e975acdd140e866369  0022080dfdb07f6acb6e55606ac8648483bdbf73754a6eb74b  848f

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I had a dream, but I can&#39;t remember if it was from last night, or the night before.  I only remember one fragment, though:

17/18 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "My, what white teeth you have&#33;"

This dream involves a fair bit, but the only thing I can remember is somebody telling me what white teeth I have, and what good condition I keep them in.  I remember being quite pleased by this comment, lame though it was.

----------


## Jess

> 17/18 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
> Title: "My, what white teeth you have&#33;"[/b]



LOL  I went to the dentist a couple of weeks ago.  He said my teeth looked good too.  Yeah, I was proud&#33;  Especially since I haven&#39;t been for 5 years&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yay for your teeth&#33;  Yeah, my chompers are good too.  I&#39;m 20, and don&#39;t have a single filling... other than a chipped front tooth, and holes in the back of my mouth from having my wisdom teeth removed, my teeth are in tip-top shape&#33;  I&#39;m very proud of them.  I quite like the chipped tooth, actually... it&#39;s heat-sensitive, and feels kind of weird.

-------------------------------------

Well, as far as dreams go: the interweb at the flat has been down for the last few days and I haven&#39;t been able to get to a computer to record my dreams.  Which is a BIG pain in the ass, because I had a really vivid one the night before last, and now it&#39;s all gone... I&#39;ve written some scraps down in my DJ at home, and when I get the interweb up again I&#39;ll post my updates...

----------


## Jess

I win, I&#39;m a few years older than you and I haven&#39;t got any fillings either apart from a chipped front tooth as well&#33;  and I&#39;ve got my wisdom teeth.  That&#39;s weird, my chipped tooth isn&#39;t heat-sensitive&#33;  I chipped it when I was looking out of a window in school with my hands in my pocket, someone kicked me in the nads, and I bent over screaming, open mouth onto the window-sill&#33;&#33;  Discussing teeth...haha

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, well, I finally got my DJ and can write up dreams, and plus, the interweb&#39;s fixed now.  I had a few dreams last night, byu bloody forgoit all but one.  Flippin&#39; hopeless&#33;

?? - September - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Woman laughing"

I can&#39;t remember most of this dream, which is really frustrating, because originally it was really long and vivid, but, I went back to sleep and forgot most of it.  I seem to rememebr something about somebody, a woman, laughing at me.  And then something happened I think, and we talked instead.

22 - September - ???? // Non-lucid // Average vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Catfight"

I forgot this dream, but was reminded of it when mum talked about Taz, my cat, yesterday.  The dream consisted of Taz chasing off a black and white tom-cat.  Taz was walking slowly with all hios fur up and hissing, and his back kind of arched.  He just walked and the other cat backed aweay and eventually jumped over some sort of fence.  This was, originally, an extremely vivid dream, but I forgot most of the detail.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

24 - September - 0715 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Average length // Standard Dream
Title: "Don&#39;t forget to eat your greens&#33;"

In this dream, I am in what is a combination of a supermarket, and a garden center.  I am shopping for salad greens and naan bread, so that I can make yummy naan wraps to eat for lunch.  I can&#39;t find any naan so I go to look for greens.  I find a plastic bag full of salad greans, but it also has a sort of orange-coloured, cooked moroccan chicken pieces in it... I think to myself, "this will be perfect&#33;  It already has meat in it&#33;".  Then, I find a shelf with a lot of bags of salad greens... they&#39;re muichy cheaper than the real ones at the supermarket in real-life (I remember thinking this in the dream)... they&#39;re like, &#036;3 a bag or something.  I remember being a bit concerned the greens in the bag may be off, and that&#39;s why they&#39;re so cheap.  But, they&#39;re not... they&#39;re all good.  ::D:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

25 - September - 0600 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Argument in her room"

In thius dream, I simply remember walking down the flat corridor and looking into Ally&#39;s room.  She&#39;s working at her desk.  (In real-life, I&#39;m having some trouble with Ally over a flat-related issue.  Arguments and stuff... ugh...

19ecfae141b953b9887da90d117612

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Wow&#33;  I had heaps of Dream Recall last night.  I even got one lucid.  Well... I was lucid for about a second. Then I lost it.  I also had one dream that was very beautiful, byut very sad, because I realised it was a dream.  So... yeah.  That means I had a lucid.  ::D:   But only for a few seconds.

27 - September - 0600 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Supermarket Custom Sandwiches"

I&#39;m in a supermarket in this dream.  Again.  I&#39;m starting to think Supermarkets might be a personal dreamsign.  In any case, I&#39;m here with my dad and Gloria, his girlfriend.  In real-life, they&#39;re health food nuts.  Dad a newly-found nut.  Anyway, I&#39;m trying to make a sandwich cos I&#39;m going somewhere.  So, I look around the supermarket, and stuff.  There&#39;s this big area where you can make your own sandwiches, and there&#39;s lots of greenery and meat to put on it.  There&#39;s broccoli for 2 bucks a half-head, amoung other things.  But, I remember thinking it&#39;s too expensive, so I go somewhere else.  Gloria is still there making a sandwich.

I remember talking to Dad about how there&#39;s a massive health-food shop somewhere near where I live (Even though in real-life there ain&#39;t), and I find myself teleported with dad and Gloria to this big health-food warehouse, and I begin to run around.

There&#39;s lots of grains and cereals and nuts andvegetables, and I find one barrel called "Mocha Beans".  I&#39;m SURE I&#39;ve seen these before in a dream somewhere.  Anyway I ask dad what they are, but he won&#39;t say.  He tells me to pick one up and eat it, so, I do.  It tastes like coffee-chocolate.  REALLY nice.  Dream-taste is great.

Also, at some point during the latter half of this dream, me and dad and maybe Gloria are talking to the owner of this health food superstore, though what about I can&#39;t remember.

39dd28fec2d8a06b92a9cda72bdec64375b646dcb878

There were a couple of other dreams I can&#39;t remember (DAMN&#33 :wink2:  BUT I remembered my Lucid&#33;  It was beautiful&#33;

READ IT READIT READITREADITREADIT&#33;

27 - September - 0600 // Lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // DILD
Title: "Confession to me.  True love?"

This dream starts off with me going to see a movie of some sort.  I end up in a room or cinema watching a movie.  I&#39;m on the verge of remembering what the movie was all about, but I can&#39;t quite remember.  Rachel, a petite chinese girl from real life, is with me.  Rachel is very Christian and already taken.  Fred, a friend, is also there, with Bob I think, sitting on a couch watching the movie next to us.  I&#39;m on the couch with Rachel.

All four of us are watching the movie, but somewhere during the movie, either Rachel moves up to me, or I move to her.  I begin to hold her, just sort of, half-sitting, half lying on the couch together.  Fred is watching us.  I start to hug her, cuddle her, and we hold eachother quite close.  Fred says "are you guys cuddling?  Is she your girlfriend, TBM (He calls me by my real name as does everyone else in this dream)?"  I deny that we are cuddling, and say,

"No, we&#39;re just watching a movie.  Plus, I would never cuddle Rachel."

I&#39;m almost on top of Rachel right now.  She&#39;s so small, in real-life and in this dream.  Very petite, but, she seems to enjoy being cuddled.  She looks up at me with wide eyes, and asks: "You would never cuddle me?  Why?"  I look down, and say,

"Because you already have a boyfriend, Rachel.  It&#39;s... it&#39;s a real pity, but, you do, though I really wish you didn&#39;t."  At this, Fred looks like he is going to say something else, but I raise a hand to silence him.

Rachel says, in response: "How would you feel if I were to dump him?  I&#39;m going to dump him, TBM.  Because..."

At this she looks into my eyes... there&#39;s a real connection here in the dream.

"I love you TBM, I always have..."

I remember being quite taken-aback in this part of the dream.  I respond:

"Rachel, for ages... like, two years ago, when we first met, I really liked you, I had such a big crush on you.  But, I couldn&#39;t get the guts to ask you out."

And now, her lips become very vivid.  They&#39;re hot pink, shiny with some sort of lipstick.  I look into her eyes, and lean forwards.  I don&#39;t think we ACTUALLY kiss  in the dream.  But, so close...

Now, the dream sort of tansports.  Up until now, everything has been totally non-lucid.  But, I start to get the feeling that what had happened with Rachel was too good to be real.  So, as we&#39;re walking away from the movie, I ask Fred whether it was a dream. And he says,

No, Matt, I was there.  It wasn&#39;t a dream".

I keep asking him, but he consistantly refuses to say it was a dream.  I say to him,

"No, it was, I know it ws a dream.  It felt like one.  This is all a dream."

And BAM.  Lucid.   :Sad:   Sad.  Because, it was so nice, for a moment, thinking that Rachel was going to be my girlfriend.  I woke up shortly after becoming lucid.

39c825f2d8d4ad6b92a9cda025a69d254cb64c90fd3167fa7f  30fb956aa7a2c64dba0d3fb698541abf8281a26f

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ah, man. Waking up from something like that is one of the worst feelings in the world. I feel for ya, brah&#39;.   ::|:  

Nice dream while it lasted, though.  ::wink::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah, I know.  But... jesus.  It was so realistic, so life-like.  Even when A was going to interrupt and I shushed him... everything, was so real.  the way the characters interacted with me, what they said... I can REMEMBER the goddamned dialogue&#33;  Not verbatim, but close to.  I can rarely EVER do that.  AAAARGH&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#3  3;  OMG so frustrating.

OH&#33;  I know what it&#39;s like...

Morpheus: "Have you ever had a dream, that you felt so sure was real"...

THAT was what it was like.  It was SO damned realistic, I realised it was a dream.  I know that usually works the other way, but, it worked that way this time.  It was so realistic, I kept asking myself and other DCs "Is this real?  Are you there?  Is this a dream?" Until I eventually became lucid.  Just for a second.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Damn&#33;  I had a very vivid dream last night, long too, but I forgot it.  I did, however, remember one segment.  It was very vivid.

And rather disturbing.

So...

WARNING&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  THE FOLLOWING DREAM IS SERIOUSLY SICK AND WILL OFFEND SOME PEOPLE&#33;

Like... I&#39;m gonna stick an R-18 rating on this one.  Sexual content, may offend&#33;  And plus, it&#39;s ick.  Fun, but ick.

28 - September - 0600 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Rimjaw.  Yup.  Rimjaw.  Now, WHY do I know the correct term for that?  ::shakehead2:: "

Okay.  In this dream, I&#39;m in a room somewhere with other people.  Where, I don&#39;t know.  But, the other people in the room are female.  This, I do know.  There is a girl in front of me, bent over a chair or table, with her ass towards me... she has her legs spread, and her buttocks too, exposing her... well... you know, her anus.  And, I&#39;m kneeling behind her.  Yup.  And, guess what I&#39;m doing?  Yup.  I&#39;m sitting behind her, my hands on her hips, pushing my tongue in and out of her ass.  I&#39;m enjoying it too.  And, she certainly is.  So... yeah.

Don&#39;t you just WISH the DJ forum still had the "private entry" feature?

This dream was a little odd, to say the least.  No idea where it came from.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Got a few dreams last night too, but I only remember one.  It was long, vivid, and weird.

29 - September - 0600 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Hooker Quick-E-Mart"

In this dream I&#39;m on a car journey with mum.  I think we&#39;re going to the coromandel, but I&#39;m really, really hungry in this dream (I think I may bave been in real-life, cos I had a small dinner), so I ask mum to stop on the way.  We stop as some sort of petrol-serveice-food-station place and mum buys petrol while I go inside to get a packet of chips or fruit or just something to eat.  But then I look at the price tags... it&#39;s all like, &#036;5.00 and &#036;6.00 for one packet of chips, which is really horrendously expensive.

I go to the checkout and leave without buying anything, and I tell the shop owner, on the way out, that I&#39;m not buying anything because the prices are extortion.  She doesn&#39;t look too pleased.  Then I talk to mum and tell her of the prices.  She tells me that the owner of the store used to be a pimp, and that&#39;s why the prices are so high.  But the owner of the store is female, and looks like an old weatherbeaten hooker, not a pimp.

We then get on our way again.  Mum tells me she can&#39;t stop in the town, because they close the gates at night because of crime.  (WTF?  LOL&#33;  Crime in a small town?)  So we have to go somewhere else.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I got three dreams last night.  One was a low-level lucid.  All were pretty vivid.  One was frickin&#39; insane.  So, my dream recall seems to be up where it should be.  Three dreams a night.  But, I can&#39;t seem to wake up to make WILD attempts in the middle of the night.  I wake up, but then go back to sleep.  GAH&#33;&#33;&#33;

But anyway.  Here&#39;s my lucid (It&#39;s a recurring lucid...):

20 - September - 0700 // Lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // DILD
Title: "Jumping II"

In this dream, I&#39;m in a city or residential area.  I&#39;m jumping, as if on a trampoline, higher and higher until I&#39;m almost flying.  This is a recurring dream, I&#39;ve had it before.  I&#39;m aware of the fact that it&#39;s a dream, throughout the experience.  Read back if you want to hear the first dream.

20 - September - 0700 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "All three holes"

This dream is rather disturbing.  I&#39;m talking to Fiona/Diana - tjhe person is a combination of the two, who are in real life, sisters.  The person changes from Fiona to Diana around about halfway through the dream.  Fiona is telling me how she&#39;s been f%^&#036;ed in all three holes... yeah, ick, I know.  Thing is, she probably HAS in real-life, despite her young age.  Anyway, the dream changes, and now Fiona is Diana.  I walk in on Diana, and she&#39;s basically lying on a bed, and some guy is screwing her.  I stand there adn talk to her a bit, while she&#39;s being screwed, and then walk away, relieved she&#39;s only being screwed by one guy at once.

I know that dream is a bit crude, but, it is what it is.... weird.

ffd0c6edd6558758ec5dc99d241459d7384f6a0d4c254cb9ec  c311af97dd6e38fcfbbc202b

Kind of funny walking in on her though mid-coitus and having a casual conversation.  Despite the sexual content of this dream, it wasn;&#39;t erotic at all.

20 - September - 0700 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "Jurassic Park - Nuclear Testing&#33;"

In this dream, I&#39;m brought to this weird island with a group of other people.  It&#39;s sort of like Jurassic Park, and me and the other guys are scientists.  The "work" is divided up so that each scientist works in isolation, without knowing what the rest are doing.  There are lots of veloceraptors on the island, though they aren&#39;;t threatening in this dream.  For some reason, The dream "switches" to a small modern house, and I&#39;m talking to an older man who is a scientist.  HE tells me that they&#39;re doing some test on the island, like a nuclear test.  So, I go and hide in the bathroom, which has lots of green tiles.  The test happens, and I thinkthere might be a bit of light streaming through the windows.

The test then ends.  I leave the building, and make my way to a hilltop overlooking the beach by which me and the other scientists arrived at the island.  I get two big palm leaves, and turn them into sort of like wings.  In the bay beyond, there is a reef of rocks, and I decide that I must try to escape the island.  I grab the wings and jump off the cliff, and successfully glide down into the sea, over the reef.  The dream ends here.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, just remembered another dream from last night.

20 - September - 0700 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Japan Revisited"

There is something about Ken, a japanese penpal I haven&#39;t spoken to in ages, contacting me again.  I can&#39;t remember anything further.

0bee1309536c81ee7ed68c414aaeef1f

----------


## Vex Kitten

> WARNING&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  THE FOLLOWING DREAM IS SERIOUSLY SICK AND WILL OFFEND SOME PEOPLE&#33; ........[/b]




Sick and offensive indeed. 
So sick and offensive that I&#39;m going to have to track this dream journal to make sure I dont&#39; miss out on... I mean make sure you post adequate warnings before similar dreams in the future. 
 ::wink::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Glad to have grabbed your interest, Vex.  ::D:   I didn&#39;t know you were into that kinky shit (Hell, up until that dream, I didn&#39;t know I was into it...)

Three more dreams last night:  (My Dream Recall is fantastic at the moment&#33 :wink2: 

01 - October - 0410 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "We all live on a... german... submarine...?"

I can barely remember anything about this dream.  It consists of me talking to a bunch of fellow Nazi officers on a German U-Boat in WWII.  Yeah...

01 - October - 0610 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Snakes on a plane&#33;  No wait... in a pond.  But still.... SNAKES&#33;"

A pond is somehow on top of me, I&#39;m sitting or lying down.  The pond is about the size of a cereal boal so it&#39;s quite small.  it&#39;s filled with snakes, and I&#39;m looking at them.  I&#39;m not afraid of them, and though there are about 20, I can only spot three actual heads.  The rest is just a mass of snake coils with no heads or tails.  The snakes are small, like tree snakes.  I think they&#39;re poisonous though, like asps or something.

01 - October - 0610 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Dalmation Kitten"

In this dream, I&#39;m in my bedroom.  I find something on the floor, moving under a blanket.  I at first think it&#39;s a mouse, but when I lift the blanket off, I see it&#39;s a tiny weenie white kitten with black spots.  It has an absurdly large head considering it&#39;s puny body.  It runs away and I go and pick it up, very gently.  It&#39;s so cute&#33;  I see the address of the owner on its collar, and I try to ring the owner to tell them I found their kitten.  Awwww... it was such a cute kitten, I wanted to keep it.  :Sad:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

So... I had three dreams again last night.  None lucid, and I can only remember two of them.  One had a white dog, and the other one was a sex dream.  Well, an erotic dream with sexual content.  No actual full-on sex.  :Sad:   But still, yay.  It&#39;s nice to know that my libido&#39;s still there despite the lack of exercise I give it.

02 - October - 0420 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Big White Dog"

In this dream, there is a big white dog, a lab, running around the garden outside.  Mum had bought it.  I remember being really angry at mum because, as she knows, I don&#39;t like dogs.  She knew this, and she doesn&#39;t like them either, so why did she get one?  I&#39;m really upset.

That dream is kind of ironic, given that I was trying to incubate a dream with a Black Cat, not a White Dog.  I was trying to make a feline dream guide.  It didn&#39;t work - I think that may have been half the reason I was pissed off in the dream.  I do remember looking for a cat.

And, the sex dream:

02 - October - 0600 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Foolin&#39; Around"

d4eb2c7d329c3ae8c2c4619e50ff199dbb40e911e0717d60b2  3e9595c2658e371ffa6aab40268ad760271e3d661967a38015  ec3fe8bae8134e70538a1cb3b0e270e2825b26dd259f5335f3  6088a9e3c4d0ded1f8a81de09edbaaf980777cbbbf16ec17e7  73c5abd9de0de0bf558761a3c39e3962b33dd960dabcb8059b  10d988ac145c07165b4f7ab4bc1de9eb47043c156d120c382d  90ac6846bec7278032fe668b19578e93ba1ddeba5903a132e4  50bb5f39b05dfb46905b9f98ed9c2fe472804d979e15e1a8c2  ed87d50ea2746d9ea725c6f4c975b3b84743498e6ae0d12e4d  087d7c903123f0d97154a227150d5c0c37d89a9fdea758de54  f12fac93ee5b069cf7cdef7351c4499e907780eb0fdc22198f  42a07c220e68a1f0b5d0ba86536c2da3f97af945903725a4d5  15ac31ba73648ad05abeafc88f3cede95824cf7b82696d69bb  7a85a8f5f94ef56a44e85b83cdb26734781a782f6552e39a49  b87872e21c080f936f28ba0ede2532744b46bfcf27209f7b70  ee7249ff71980f2030f236a89d84c4211af58589325995e9fa  c188e4a846f9572cb32bb203b96cf335afa5fa62935fa2ed91  6ab965da9d27f60f10895b3006936f990ddcc25f793180cbc9  11226bb33570f3f7755ab21f5536234be81ac8caa6b3777c34  50c77ae45722c6d4a09204ce1bc4fa7a721f7855222e71c666  629284485db566800dec1c3df4f62c7c349626a5c0d9768b5c  b155b1b00dab0bfa717d34f13d8597d931d9174bf12ba81961  8dc633321e32621976ead276a56da199a95e0b5b529d11f698  a12aa7d55a69c732c60023e2619dacadd798c2cfb1fb1dde99  8fb6b18c3939a1b35fec2ea66ac4f68dde23ebeb148f6af6d3  8b3866eb78ca29ddafb341dd0fc397ad5a53420509447cb6bc  59a8a547233c156a02432c6e9ae56e08bd8e3f9973ae318d03  1fd4d2e41dd4b40b06ea6ee450f67523b047e44dd7198598fe  cf32e47cc71fbe960aa4e297e2c9860ca1737cdbbf3487f788  76acb0484f09c96ad3d72f4744705dce3120f69c7c42b7274d  031d4f17c59e8a95ac13de1dc629bf9ea41c4a

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, over the past few days, I&#39;ve had a few dreams, all of which I&#39;ve forgotten soon after waking.  But, at least I had them&#33;

But, last night I had a seriously guilty sex dream.  About my history lecturer.

04 - October - 0700 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Staying the Night at my History Lecturer&#39;s House"

I start off in this dream, in my history lecturer&#39;s office at uni.  Anyway, we&#39;re talking together in her office about my next history assignment, and somehow, for some reason, she invites me to come and stay the night at her house.  Somehow, this is work related... maybe she has some books she&#39;s going to lend me, or something...?

Anyway, throughout this dream, I keep reminding myself that this my freaking lecturer.  I debate whether to tell my friends where I&#39;m going, but I don&#39;t.  Her house, it turns out, has three stories.  She has a bedroom on the top one, and I&#39;m supposed to be staying on the bottom story.  Anyway, we have dinner and talk about my assignment, and then she opens a bottle of red wine.  I&#39;m feeling kind of awkward at this point.  So, we drink the wine, and, there is a little bit of flirtation going on.  Then I say I should go to bed, but she says, "come up and see my bedroom first".  So, I come up, see her bedroom, and am about to leave, when I turn back to the bed... and

*BAM*

Now, the dream just shifts into a porno.  She is completely naked, on all fours on the bad, with her ass towards me and looking over her right shoulder.  Her left hand is underneath her, between her legs, rubbing her clit.  And, she pretty much tells me to come over.  And, or course, me being male...

*BAM*

I&#39;m now ALSO completely naked.  With an erection.  So, I come up behind her, mount her and push myself into her.  She feels good, though, what we&#39;re doing is seriously lewd.  This part of the dream feels very pornographic.

4f3ecd5c3b6e278dec0c1f1e2f828f33503f3d70babbe3e502  7a9e

*sigh*

So, yeah.  That&#39;s my icky fantasy, apparently.  I&#39;m a naughty boy. *shrug* weird, again, no idea where this one came from, being as I have no attraction whatsoever to this lecturer.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Ehhhh.  What a pain in the ass.  I got HEAPS of dreams last night, but most of them dissapated when my alarm clock woke me up for my WILD attempt.  As far as my WILD attempt went, I think it went fairly well.  I was in roughly the right frame of mind, but I&#39;m doing something wrong.  My head was rushing too fast.  I think because of the B6.  My brain was too active.  A bit of a pain, really.  But, I had a couple of moments when I was starting to get it.  Oh well.  MY dream l;ast night, the only one I can really remember:

05 - October - 0500 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Nephilim"

Somebody is talking to me about something.  He mentions a person, or class of people, and says something about them being half-angel, half-human.  IE, Nephilim.

That&#39;s all I remember.  If I can remember anything more, I&#39;ll type it out later today.  But man, what a royal pain in the ass.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I had at least three dreams last night.  But, I can only remember one in full detail, and the second in only part-detail.  The third, whcih was the longest and most vivid, I cannot remember at all.  I could when I woke originally, but I can&#39;t now.

06 - October - 0620 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Dentist and Kayakking"

In this dream, I had arranged with my mum to go to the dentists at 9am or something.  But, I had also arranged to go kayakking at 8am.  But, when the morning came, I was too lazy to go kayakking, and plus, it was raining, so I didn&#39;t go.  I also phoned mum to get her to cancel the dentist&#39;s appointment.

06 - October - 0620 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "The Elevator"

This dream is something like it&#39;s from Doctor Who.  I&#39;m in a massive underground complex, with an elevator.  I go down to floor 13, and then, this fragment of the dream ends.  There is some sort of building within a building, made of glass.  Then, the fragment resumes, and I go up the elevator again, stop at floor three, and pick up two people.  We go down again, and I press the floor 13 button, but they get off earlier.  This is the only fragment I remember from this dream.  There was much more, which is a pain in the ass, but meh.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Remembered another dream from last night, though it was only a very short one.

06 - October - 0620 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Very short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Pizzaface"

In this dream, I am looking in a mirror, and my face is pockmarked and covered in pimples.  In real-life, I have no noticeable pimples.  I&#39;m guessing this is some sort of anxiety dream, about my bad diet over the past two days.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Argh&#33;  What a pain in the ass.  AGAIN, I had many vivid dreams, but I forgot them all because of being woken up by my alarm.  Damn.  I&#39;m going to have to find a more non-intrusive way of waking myself.  Water seems not to work for me so much anymore.

I also made a WILD attempt last night.  I got about an hour in, and sleep paralysis, etc.  But, the birds distracted me (it was 5am) and I failed. Must remember to wear earplugs next time.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

It&#39;s the middle of the night, and I woke up to record these dreams:

08 - October - 0520 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Prison Break in the Army"

This dream is in a combination of the first and third persons, and is very similar to the TV show, "Prison Break", except it&#39;s based around the army.  The dream is like a pilot episode for a TV show.  I am the main character, who has joined the army at the rank of lieutenant.  The army camp is like a massive camping ground, and my tent is next to a big custom non-camo tent owned by an American soldier.  He got special permission to have the special tent, because he is sort of like the army&#39;s "fixer".  He smuggles stuff in.

Then, a newbie recruit to the army comes along.  He  ranks higher than me because he&#39;s been transferred.  I walk him around the army camping ground and tell him that the base is nhighly unusual, but he doesn&#39;t understand.  He is staying with me, in my tent.

Then I get taken in by base management, who are on to my REAL purpose in thee army base.  I&#39;m actually an undeercover assassin working for the Mob, and have been sent to infiltrate the army so I can get close to my next target.  The majority of this dream occurs on the Beach Section that my family owns.

08 - October - 0520 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Flavoured Vodka and the Movie Storyline"

This dream somehow seems similar to "Lost in Translation", which I watcfhed last night.  The main part of the dream concerns me, but I forgot what happens.  I&#39;m at uni, going to Shadows bar... that&#39;s all I can remember.

But, the "offshoot" is this weird romance sub-plot between these two asian guys.  The asian guy is explaining to the girl why they can&#39;t be together, and she&#39;s upset.  He talks for a while about various types of flavour-infused vodka.  That part is incredibly random.

Then Darren explains to me, off-camera, that the romance sub-plot is actually a joke, because it is so pointless.  I don&#39;t really understand what he means, but I sort of accept that the romance sub-plot isn&#39;t something meant to be taken seriously.  This whole dream occurs on university campus, outside the Gym, on the way to the Shadows Bar.

59de8f9833d869cf7f40869fd48e92b3c32c70268a20637b

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I made another WILD attempt last night.  But I wasn&#39;t well-rested enough to see it through.  Instead, I got distracted, my mind wandered uncontrollably, and I fell asleep.  I did, however, have an EXTREMELY odd dream.

08 - October - 0730 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Unconventional Bottle-opener"

I&#39;m reading the newspaper or watching the television or something, and there is a most odd piece of news.  It shows an attractive female bartender, squatting down, lewdly displaying an open vagina to the camera.  A man is in front of her, holding a beer bottle.  About now, the dream switched to first-person, and I&#39;m next to this woman.  I&#39;m asking her, or somebody, what she&#39;s doing.

At first, I think that this woman is sliding closed beer bottles up her vagina, and then using her... muscles?  to open the beer bottles.  But it appears he is not.  What she is doing is a "gimmick" of the bar.  Once she has opened the bottle, she&#39;ll slide it up herself, but not past the neck, so, she&#39;s not getting stretched or anything... then, she&#39;ll hand the newly-flavoured bottle to the customer, who will then proceed to enjoy the taste of her, mixed with the beer.

The newspaper article or news report, was based on a rape accusation she had made.  Apparently, one guy was holding a bottle she had pushed up into herself, but her had pushed the bottle up further than she had wanted, penetrating her not only with the neck, but with the main body of the bottle.

That was an incredibly odd dream, though it is something I don&#39;t think yould be amiss in real-life Criminal Law Reports.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Sounds like a pretty racy dream. I wish mine were that fun. What&#39;s your secret?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

The dream was actually really odd and clinical.  Almost mocking.  The dream was sort of like, a "dream-version" of an incredulous newspaper article, if that makes sense.

I think I had that dream, the "bottle-opener" one, if that&#39;s the one you&#39;re talking about, because last night before I went to bed, I watched the movie "Lost in Translation".  There&#39;s a scene in it with a strip club, and from what I remember, a japanese woman squatting down in that position.  Not exactly the most seductive or subtle of poses, though.  ::?:   It wasn&#39;t at all erotic, the dream.  It was just like a lewd documentary.

----------


## fajam00m00

:Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:  

Whoa...And I thought my dreams were messed up. Nice one though. It&#39;s pretty cool how our brains can create these things. Good luck on you WILDs&#33;

I owed you for commenting in mine lol.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Ehhhh... oh, come on, it wasn&#39;t all THAT weird.

Well, okay, it was.  But, I couldn&#39;t help it&#33;  Pluse, like I said, it was so surreal and weird that it wasn&#39;t sexual in feeling anyway.

Anyway.  I DID have at least two dreams last night, which was good considering I only got, like, 5 hours&#39; sleep.  But, I can&#39;t remember any.  They dissamapeared.  :Sad: 

But I DID make a WILD attempt last night.  I came VERY, VERY close to making the transition.  I&#39;m really encouraged by this attempt.  I think, with the right sleep pattern and fine-tuning, I can make a WILD "come out" again in the next two weeks, if I work on it.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I woke up last night to make a WILD attempt.  I started, but kept getting distracted.  Zero success.  I think it&#39;s because of my lack of sleep last night, and because I woke up last night with a slight cold.  But, I did manage to recall two dreams last night, one of which I forgot as I didn&#39;t write down.  But, the one I DID get:

10 - October - 0430 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Flying Waiters Propose"

This dream is set in a massive formal dinner, ball, or other event.  The room is a ballroom with chandeliers hanging from the ceiling, and there is a masswive buffet table to feed all the guests.  This dream hovers somewhere between first and third person, and is focussed on one of the waiters.  There are two main characters, a waiter and a waitress, and they are working at the function.  With the help of his friends, the waiter suspends himself from the ceiling like one of the chandeliers, and is carrying something... a big chocolate log, I think.  HE is talking to the waitress below, and he is about to propose to her.  Hanging from the ceiling is meant to be his "suprise" way of doing that.  Except now, I think he can&#39;t manage to get down, and looks kind of silly swinging back and forth suspended from a wire tied to the ceiling.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

For the past few day&#39;s I&#39;ve had a really bad cold I contracted from my f%&#036;&ing flatmate, and this headache has killed my recall and totally eliminated my WILD attempts.  But, I got three dreams last night, including two that I remember, one of which was a very low-level lucid.

12 - October - 0600 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Imam TV Talk Show"

This is a weird american talk show involving a stupid young american presenter, I think the guy from American Idol, and a panel of about a dosen Imams and ofther islamic scholars.  The show is meant to show to the world that Islam isn&#39;t archaic and opressive, and that, just like catholicism, there are liberal factions within the faith.  The show regards a letter that has been sent in, which may have been fictionalised.  I forget what the letter is about, but the Imamas are discussing whether the koran should be given an allegorical or literal interpretation.  They also discuss whether the letter is legitimate, or whether it is a prank of fabrication.  I remember being suprised that all these Imams have distinct American accents.

12 - October - 0600 // Lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // DILD
Title: "Washing ma hair&#33;  Ma lovely hair&#33;"

In this dream, I think to myself how shitty my hair is in real-life, and that I should probably wash and condition it.  So, I do so, and afterwards, I run my fingers through my lovely hair (I&#39;m very proud of my hair in real-life, it&#39;s long, thick, and lustrous for a guy).  Anyway, I then get pissed off, when I think to myself that while my hair is lovely in the dream, it&#39;s still going to be shitty in real-life.  I think to myself that when I wake up, I should probably have a shower and condition my hair.  Then, I realise... "Oh shit&#33;  I&#39;m dreami...."

*BUZZ*

Alarm.  Don&#39;t you just hate it when that happens?

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

blue meanie is super cool. just stoppin&#39; by. seeeee ya later&#33;
btw, you have super awesome dream recall, and i haven&#39;t genuinely recalled a dream for a long time, so what exactly is the method you use? and i know you have one, because you&#39;re definately the kind of person that has a pattern. ciao.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

The dream recall?  Well, actually, my recall has been pretty shit over the last five days, because I&#39;m sick and have been under a lot of university-related stress.  But, you&#39;re right, I DO have a "pattern" I follow to get decent recall.

Basically, I drink a helluva lot of water before I go to bed, after having gone to the toilet, and I set my alarm for approximately 5 hours 20 minutes after I lie down to go to bed.  Hopefully, the water wakes me up before the alarm does, but it usually doesn&#39;t, and so I lose a bit of dreams when the alarm wakes me up to suddenly.  So, after the alarm wakes me up, I write down whatever dreams I have, and roll around and stuff in bed for five minutes or so,m groaning at how bloody early it is and How I should be sleeping.  Then, I go to sleep again, OR make a WILD or MILD attempt.  Then, for the morning hours of my sleep, I usually get two or three decent length dreams upon waking.

The guts of it is:  A slight variation of the standard WBTB method, used every night, boosts recall.  I should add that my recall is, by nature, SHIT.  Before I joined DV, I was getting maybe 2 or 3 dreams a YEAR that I remembered.  No kidding.

Also, stress, irregular sleep schedule, diet and exercise, all affect dream recall.







NOW:  I did get dreams last night, but I can only remember a small fragment of one.  (I&#39;m still suffering from a cold)

14 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Mowed Lawn"

In this dream, I&#39;m looking out the kitchen window of my flat, at the lawn.  It&#39;s mown.  I remember thinking to myself (Oh, frick&#33;  Somebody&#39;s mown the lawn&#33;  I wanted to whinge that it wasn&#39;t getting done&#33 :wink2: .  (This dream has some real-life backstory I wont go into, because it involves boring student flat politics)

----------


## The Blue Meanie

AAAAAAARGH.  This is getting to the point where it&#39;s just frustrating.  I HAD dreams last night, vivid ones, but I keep forgetting them, or most of them&#33;  I think it might partly be because I&#39;m sick.  Nut still, it&#39;s gorram FRUSTRATING.

Here&#39;s the few scraps I remember:

15 - October - 0600 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Resident Evil"

I&#39;m in some sort of house, with lots of corridors and small rooms.  I&#39;m running from zombies and zombie dogs, like in resident evil (even though I&#39;ve never played that game).  Also, there&#39;s something els.e  I have some sort of futuristic weapon that makes the zombies&#39; heads "evaporate".  Just sort of disappear until they&#39;re headless bodies.  Weird.  Anyway, I&#39;m backed in a corner at the end of a corridor, trying to stay hidden from the dogs.

15 - October - 0600 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Short length // Impression
Title: "Adopteeeeeees"

In this dream, two people on DV PM me and ask if I want to adopt them.  One of them is [symbols]shark&#33;.

There are some other dreams but I can&#39;t remember them right now.

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

lol. . . gorram??? Are we a Firefly fan?

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Heheheheheh.  ::D:   Yeah.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey Blue, just caught onto the red text thing. Sorry. 

Thanks for visiting me journal the other day. And yes, I do dream of little girls alot. They usually resemble me in one way or another and are usually about 5 or 6. Never thought to perhaps use them as a dream sign. I really should do that since the little kids are most likely aspects of myself that need attention or something similar. If I could get lucid in the presence of the girls maybe I can outright ask them what they need or why the are in the dream. 

And on your dreams, you have some slightly odd ones. Odd but good. Odd is good in my books. Do you find that you have stranger dreams when you are sick. When I get ill I tend to have very explicit sexual dreams. So if I happen to record a small string of sex dreams in my journal you know Im sick, physically sick. Mentally sick is a whole &#39;notha story.   ::wink::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Do you find that you have stranger dreams when you are sick. 
> [/b]



Ehhhh... I tend not to have all that many sex dreams, but over the past few weeks I have.  I don&#39;t know why.

Anyway, I had FIVE dreams last night, which is my record I think.  Haven&#39;t had that many dreams in a while.  It also broke my dry spell, I&#39;ve had no recall (or bad recall) for nearly a week due to being sick.  So, here are my dreams:

18 - October - 0710 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "BeachKebab"

I&#39;m at the beach standing over a barbeqeue making shicken kebabs.  Dad is there and I&#39;m telling him how I&#39;m going to put the kebabs in some sort of satay sauce.

18 - October - 0710 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Drivin"

In this dream I&#39;m with dad again, but I think it&#39;s a seperate dream.  I&#39;m driving his car around the coromandel.  Can&#39;t remember exact details though.

18 - October - 0710 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Bald Mitzie and Joe"

Mitzie and Joe (from DV) are in some sort of underground shooting range or resteraunt, and they&#39;re hugging and stuff.  Anyway, the thing that really strikes me is that mitzie... has SHAVED her lovely hair&#33;  NOOOOOO&#33;

The front is all shaven, and everythwere else is bald.  She&#39;s got about five our six massive braids that dangle down in a sort of ponytail from the top of her head.  INCREDIBLY weird haircut.  She looks kind of hot, but in a disturbing semi-bald way...


The next two dreams take place in edinburgh: (No idea why, I just love the place... dreamsign)


18 - October - 0710 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "School Ball Protest"

I&#39;m outside the local school hall, walking somewhere at night, and there&#39;s a massive protest going on.  I walk up to the head protester and ask her what&#39;s going on, and she tells me she&#39;s protesting the school ball for some silly reason.  I can see the kids going into the school hall dressed up for their ball.  I try to explain to the protesters how futile their protest is, but they won&#39;t listen.  :Sad: 


18 - October - 0710 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "First Date"

This dream is SO annoying, because I woke up, and was like "Oh, CRAP, that was a dream&#33;  I didn&#39;t want that to be a dream" but it was.   :Sad: 

I&#39;m walking in the cobbled streets of edinburgh with this really cute indian girl.  Petite, but so darn pretty... I think she&#39;s from real life, seen her wandering around history department at uni.  anyway, we get talking, and we talk about uni and uni courses.  We really hit it off, and she shows me this course she&#39;s doing.  It&#39;s really complicated, but looks like fun, so I decide to sit in on one of her lectures.  We talk and stuff afterweards, say goodbye, and agree to meet again.  YAY&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Last night was a VERY weird night for dreams.  I got a number of dreams that were... VERY surreal.  Unfortunately, I only remember two in any detail.  Barbizzle was in one dream that bordered on a nightmare.

20 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Packin&#39; ma Bags"

This dream is very vivid.  Me and my flatmate, are packing to go somewhere, though I know not where.  The coromandel, I think.  Anyway, I ask him whether I have time, another 20 minutes, to pack everything properly.  He says I do, and so, I do.  There is a lot more to this dream, and it was VERY vivid, but I lost a lot of that due to my bad DJ keeping.

987444e887120f9edbb0a75ae78c844f2341c1e7

20 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Nightmare
Title: "The Beakless Parrot"

This dream starts off with me looking at some sort fo massive baseball card, with a picture of BARBIZZLE on it.  Bizz is wearing a blue cap and a red shirt, or maybe vice-versa, and the backgroun and the rerst of the card is blue and red too.  I tell Bizz how much the colours suit him, and how cool he looks.

And then, I realise:  Bizz is actually here&#33;  Wow&#33;

So, we find ourselves on some sort of road or beach.  We walk, and to my left, I see a parrot with a very long beak.  It&#39;s digging into the ground with its beak.

Bizz says "Don&#39;t look, half its beak is coming off".

At this point, the dream gets incredibly scary... the parrot... its loosing its beak... It&#39;s.... oh my god, it&#39;s a ZOMBIE PARROT&#33;

I turn around, and have gotten the cold sweats.  When we pass the parrot, I look back, and... I watch, as its WHOLE BEAK breaks off, leaving it.... beakless.  There&#39;s this hole in its face where the beak should be.  I know this sounds lame, but, it&#39;s ABSOLUTELY TERRIFRYING&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, first, some real-life shit.  I&#39;ve been away from DV for a few days because of some family shit that&#39;s happened.  also, for the same reason, I have gotten f&#036;%& all sleep the past few nights.  Which sucks, because it&#39;s my birthday, I feel like shit, and I have exams in slightly over a week.  So, for the next week or so, I won&#39;t be on DV much except to help my adoptees, update my DJ, and similar stuff.

On the morning of the 21st, however, I did get three or four dreams, three of which were very long and very vivid, but unfortunately, I can only rememebr two in any detail, and only one in decent length.  But, what dreams they were&#33;  They were INSANE.  So insanely surreal and vivid, the craziest dreams I&#39;ve had in a while.

So, here they are:  Every single last both of them.

(Also, both these dreams take place underwater... this is odd, especially given that I had them during different dream-cycles of the night.  I&#39;m thinking, perhaps, that water, fish, sharks, etc, are a dream-sign... why not CATS dammit?  I hate fish, I love cats, why can&#39;t CATS be my gorram dreamsign&#33;&#33;&#33;?)

21 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Jack Russel Sharks"

In this dream, I&#39;m somewhere like a scene from Stargate: Atlantis.  I think I&#39;m Teal&#39;k from SG:1.  Anyway, I&#39;m sort of underwater, but sort of not, and I&#39;m being attacked by sharks.  Except these sharks are about the size of jack russel terriers.  They&#39;re great white sharks by breed/species/whatever, and one manages to attack my arm.  I get it in a headlock, like, a half-nelson type move, and am trying to wrench it away from my arm.  These sharks are flying, but I&#39;m malkingh.  Sort of, they&#39;re underwater, but I&#39;m not.


21 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Silent Hunter III: Atlantis"

This dream is quite cool.  It starts off in a 3rd-person view, and I&#39;m playing one of my favopurite computer games, Silent Hunter III, controlling a WWII submarine.  I bump into something, and I spin the camera around the sub to check what I huit.  At this point, I notice the 3d landscape.  It&#39;s like something from the upcoming game Medieval 2: Total War: there are underwater hills and valleys and forests.  TYhe submarine bunpet into a ruin, like sunken atlantis or something.

At this point, it switches to third-person and I&#39;m human, not a submarine.  I&#39;m standing on an underwater path, with a mermaid next to me, and we&#39;re exploring the ruins.  I walk up through the trees (or kelp?) into the ruins, and find myself in a sort of D&D dungeon with treasure chests and stuff.  There&#39;s also other people, or mermaids, or something in the ruins with me.  They&#39;re working or doing something, and are not threatening.  This is the last part of the dream which I can remember.  I think I might leave the ruin and go to another one.  I&#39;m not completely sure.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

B6</span>
Uh-huh-huh.    ::fro::  

Took 100mg of B6 last night.  I didn&#39;t get any lucids, but I got one of the ebst nights of dreaming I&#39;ve hadf in a long while, including one dream of very long length and INCREDIBLE vividity.  Real-life vividity, almost.  I&#39;m going to need to go the pharmacy and pick up a new bottle of B6 on tuesday, though.  As well as some B12.

I got 6 dreams, 7 if you include a False Awakening (my first recorded FA&#33;  YAY&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2:   I haven&#39;t been recording FAs yet.  I tend to forget &#39;em.

Also: I&#39;ve worked out my dream-signs include: Fish, WATER, being underwater, swimming, etc.

Here&#39;s my dreams from last night:

23 - October - 0350 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Satay and Couscous Interview"

This dream is continued in a later dream during a different sleep-segment.  In this dream, I have just cooked and eaten my dinner, a very nice satay curried vegetable dish served over plain couscous.  It was very nice, one of my favourite dishes.  Made it myself.  Also, there&#39;s some reference to "Fondue" in this dream.  Odd, because I&#39;ve never had fondue in my gorram life&#33;

Anyway, Mike is criticising my dinner.  He says that I cook crap microwave food and that&#39;s I&#39;m lazy.  I rebuff his attacks, telling him I cooked my  own dinner last night, right from scratch.  He looks kinda suprised and a little nonplussed.  Yeah&#33;  I finally got one over that smug bastard&#33;

1e4e510cee9a43236f28b512c8e3fd8c7d2e06c25443b74063  1ae0

23 - October - 0350 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Medieval 2: Total War - Designer Interview"

In this dream I&#39;m talking to one of the designers of an upcoming game, M2:TW that I&#39;m really excited about.  I can&#39;t remember the questions I ask him, or the responses, though.

Now, I wake up and have a drink of water, and despite my best intentions to try to WILD, I fall asleep again.

And... BAM mega-super-vivid-lots-dreams&#33;

23 - October - 0650 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Confession to me"

This dream is a continuation of "Satay and Couscous Interview" from earlier this night.

I&#39;ve finished talking with Dave and Marissa.  In real-life, I don&#39;t like her - she&#39;s neurotic, and we tend to clash a bit.  But, in this dream she&#39;s more like Tess, a friend of mine of similar height.  Marissa is short, petite, black hair... cute, but, I REALLY don&#39;t like her personality.

Anyway, she talks to me in front of some other strange woman who I think is her mother.  She&#39;s telling me that she needs to speak to me in rivate with her mother.  I go along with her but resolutely refuse to speak to her in front of her mum - I think they&#39;ll verbally gang up on me.  In this dream, I keep thinking Marissa is going to tell me off for something.  We continue to argue as to whether I&#39;ll even listen to her.  At some point:

*BAM*

The dream now shifts to a public pool, and me and Marissa are in our swimming gear, waist-deep in the pool.  I should have become lucid here, water being my dream-sign and all.

Anyway, Marissa tells me she wants to talk about me.  She tells me that things aren;t too crash-hot with her boyfriend right now, and that a lot of the time he came to visit her, they weren&#39;t having sex, but were arguing and stuff.  She&#39;s going to break up with him, but is very sensitive about it.

(At this point I&#39;m just passively listening, a bit cynical and in disbelief that this is happening)

Marissa tells me that she&#39;s spoken with her motherm, and that if I want, they&#39;d like me, once exams are voer, to get in the car with them and drive south to the city/town where Marissa comes from (in real life, too).  She tells me that she likes me, but she wants to go slow.  I embrace her and hug her tight.

(This is weird, because in real-life, I don&#39;t much like her in real life and would not go out with her)

6b9b832639b996a46dc0ee6201dc88cf4a2a6e7baee6e8d473  fa1896d064d7df9691de9c43eddbfd8bc35c0483c15763851d  e1b1b32c70a028b32acfb8717468

23 - October - 0650 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Life Aquatic with Random French Guy"

This dream is just awesomely funny.  I&#39;m watching the news, and there&#39;s a story about some french guy who died trying to sail over the pacific.  Some record-breaking attempt to get in the Guinness World Records.  Anyway, it shows a bunch of pictures of his crew, like that in the movie "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou" with Bill Murray in.  

So, now it switches to first person, and there&#39;s a beach.  (DAMN&#33;  Water&#33;  RC DAMMIT&#33 :wink2:   and the dead french guy is alive, diving baywatch-style into the breakers.  And...

BAM

The MUSIC from Life Aquatic&#33;  the really stupid, gay dance music&#33;  Anyone who has seen the film will know the music.  It&#39;s awesome.  Even though I&#39;m dreaming, I&#39;m CRACKING UP when I&#39;m watching this guy to the music.  I HAVE to post a link to this music.

23 - October - 0650 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Glass Prank"

In this dream I&#39;m in rarotonga or fiji with Illy a chinese christian girl from one of my law classes who I sort of like.  Anyway, we play a prank, and sneak around the huts.  The find a sheet of glass, fracture it, and position it above a doorway or something, so that when somebody opens the door, the glass will rain down upon them.

Anyway, long story short, we get caught, except Illy runs away.  Later I&#39;m being talked to about the incident and Illy is there.  I tell a fake story, a big elaborate lie, and refer to Illy a few times just to get her scared, but I let her off the hook.
dc821a99c66b08b4d4c6ea98fa2851

23 - October - 0650 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Short length // False Awakening
Title: "My first recorded False Awakening"

[color=#000099]I wake up in bed and ponder if the dream I had about Marissa was real.  I come to the conclusion that it WAS real and not a dream.  I also fiddle around with my watch buttons, and manage to change the colour of the light.

09df77b4f3f7db8acb0c9771a36925f7d82374f28845df

23 - October - 0650 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Short length // False Awakening
Title: "My second recorded False Awakening"    

I awake AGAIN and ponder if the dream I just had, in which I was wondering about the dream with Marissa in, was ITSELF a dream.  I&#39;m standing up now.  I come to the conclusion that I was dreaming about Marissa, and also that I was dreaming about thinking about the dream with Marissa in it.  Does that make sense?

<span style="color:#6600CC">e4661a932ebe9dcfc437d7cd8fc2  adb49e3c5edee9c336

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had a vivid dream last night:

25 - October - 0350 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Courgettes"

In this dream my history lecturer invites me over for dinner.  This makes sense, because in real-life I helped her out by speaking at a symposium yesterday evening.  Anyway, I insist on doing the cooking so I go to the supermarket and shop for vegetables.  Then I go back to her house to find that her husband is already cooking dinner - some sort of bolognaise dish.  This suchs, because I just bought all these vegetables.  Also, there&#39;s a massive bin of courgettes in her kitchen fridge, which sort of looks like a supermarket bin.

7dd7dbd7879a75af5fc7aa5d92c899c24d8903

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, despite my RC&#39;s, I didn&#39;t become lucid last night.  I guess it takes a while for them to work.  BUT I did have two dreams which I barely remembered.  But, they were fairly vivid.

26 - October - 0700 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Russian Chick on MSN"

Somehow, I start off with a broken arm in this dream.  NO Idea how I got it.  Anyway, my dad is driving me to hospital, and I have a laptop in the car.  I&#39;m talking on MSN with people, then suddenly this random person messages me.  The person, it turns out, is this russian girl I met at a party about 7 months ago and haven&#39;t seen since.  Apparently, she&#39;s asking me to come to the university pub with her, get drunk and hook up.  I, of course, try to type back "Sure&#33;  I&#39;ll be there right away, hold on&#33;" but, it comes OUT as something like "D^%7erge%^ %^3dgfd&#036;%3 4#%g%#&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;".  I keep trying to type, but in frustration: There&#39;s obviously something seriously wrong with my keyboard.  How bloody FRUSTRATING.

26 - October - 0700 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Caught by the Police&#33;"

This dream is pretty funny.  I start off in a tennis court of field at one of my old schools, though I don&#39;t know which.  I see a sort of net, a rigging you&#39;d see on a ship, and I run over and climb up it, despite the protestations of people behind me.  It&#39;s hard work climbing up, but when I reach the top I find I&#39;m on a four-lane motorway standing on the safety shoulder.

So, I start walking around the bend (the motorway curves to my right, the same side the net comes up to the motorway).  As I walk, I ponder to myself how safe I am.  I conclude that it&#39;s okay to walk on the motorway as long as you stay in the outermost lane.  (Do NOT ask me how I arrive at that conclusion&#33 :wink2: 

Anyway, I see a police car drive past on the far lane of the motorway.  It&#39;s a very vivid blue, white and orange police car (the real colour of our police cars in NZ).  I think for a moment it might ignore me, and it does.

Then, I find another net to my right, and climb down it into a DIFFERENT tennis court.  This time, the court is crowded with people.  I start to wonder what happened to the police from the motorway.  And, then, OF COURSE, because that&#39;s how dreams work...

*POOF*

A large woman wearing a blue windbreaker with yellow lettering on it saying "Civilian arrest official" or something similar walks up to me and takes me by the hand to... a POLICE CAR.  This woman isn&#39;t an officer, she&#39;s sort of... a civil servant employed to make arrests for the police.  weird, that&#39;s not how it works in real-life.  Anyway, two male police officers are standing by the car, and they try to put handcuffs on me.  they put the left cuff on me when I talk to them and say: "Officers, I&#39;m not a flight risk&#33;  I won&#39;t run away, you don&#39;t need to put cuffs on me&#33;" And so after some debate they decide not to put cuffs on me, and take the other cuff off.  So, I hop in the car and we ride to the police station.

On the way, they tell me off for walking on the motorway.  I calmly explain to them that I thought the motorway had a lane for pedestrians.  They don&#39;t seem convinced.  The dream ends here.

That was an AWESOME, sort of urban adventure dream.  So funny, in retropspect.

Also, I made a WILD attempt last night.  After about an hour into it, I was coming VERY close.  But, I didn&#39;t stick cclose enough to the technique and it didn&#39;t work.  It was the closest I&#39;ve come in a while now.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

RIGHT well, now that DV&#39;s up and running again, I can finally post my DJ for the last two days.  unfortunately, I didn&#39;t get any dreams for last night, but I got a shit-load the night before last.  None lucid, but, I DID get one with

SEX</span>

in it.  It was quite fun.  I flew, too.  Not while having sex though.  That WOULD have been fun.

Yeah.

...

Okay, the dreams:

27 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Wine Smuggling"

I walk into a bar to meet my friends Jack, Nev, and Harry.  Jack is at a table with a four-pack of Woodstock and Bourbon, Nev is at the pool table, and somebody else who I know is at the bar serving drinks.  I go up to Jack and ask him where he got the W&B and he says at the bar.  I go to the bar and look over the bench at the small mini-bar that has the drinks, but everything is too expensive and they don&#39;t have any wine.  So, I go to Nev and tell him I&#39;m gonna run back to my flat to get Nev bottle of wine.  I do so, run back, and enter the bar, sneaking the bottle behind my back.  Nev tells me the bar doesn&#39;t allow patrons to bring their own drinks, and I ask if they charge a corkage fee, but they don&#39;t.  so, I hidfe the bottle behind a leg of the pool table and hope nobody catches me.

6e1c9502056046ac751df37381efc35005db44a6a804dc95e5  9f14d493460d3d72157f4ec6b2d057d3faa72b5b75746d92cc  b99a8c97e07c10695afd

27 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Great Glass Elevator"

"I walk into the atrium of an apartment building, and there&#39;s a series of evelators on the walls, made of glass and gold.  One goes up, and the other goes sideways.  I ask a random bystander why the elevator can&#39;t go up AND sideways, as then they&#39;d only need one elevator instead of two, but he says he desn&#39;t know, and he thinks it&#39;s stupid too.  I go to the top of the building in the elevator and emerge in a theater.  The theater is jam-packed but nothing&#39;s happening on stage.  The dream then switches to an abstract view of the floor-plan of the theater, and then it rutns into a 3D computer game like the Sims 2 where I can build the theater myself.  I try to put a sloped door somewhere but can&#39;t make it fit.


27 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Flying over Villages"

In this dream I start of flying.  I&#39;m initially with somebody else, and we&#39;re flying over valleys and hills.  But then we reach a small fishing village and I realise I have to be somewhere fast, so I turn around and fly over a few more villages, turbo-fast, until I get to my destination.  Where, I can&#39;t remember.  Dream was not very vivid.

27 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Handmaiden Sex&#33;"

<span style="color:#000099">There&#39;s a blue gate I&#39;ve seen on a postcard somewhere.  It looks weird, like something from Aladdin.

There&#39;s a third-person narrative that tells me stuff about the gate.  Apparently, it&#39;s some sort of temple, with a high preistess or something.  Anyway, there are four other women, all virgins of different races.  One asian, one black, one white (REALLY white, real pale skin) and one indian, I think.  So, these four virgins are sort of like... sub-priests or handmaidens to the high priestess?  Sounds really kooky I know...  So, I walk in front of the gate, and inside there&#39;s like a castle courtyard.  There&#39;s on maiden, and she switches between being the white handmaiden and the black handmaiden.  So I run outside and she follows me.   I think we have some weird kung-fu fight or something, but nobody gets hurt.  And... once I&#39;ve beaten her.... well... you know.  We have sex.  But, I can&#39;t figure out why.  Maybe I&#39;m trying to get to the high priestess cos she&#39;s evil or something.

Anyway, it starts off with me forceably kissing her.  Then, I begin fingering her, and then when she gets aroused, I eat her out.  Once she&#39;s at her climax, I begin to have sex with her.  We&#39;re in a forest of some sort, and people are looking for us.  View keeps flicking between me, and a black/white handmaiden hunting for us.  The races of the girls in this dream keep changing.  Like, it&#39;s a fantasy but my mind can&#39;t quite figure out what I want.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

BEcause of lack of sleep, irregular bedtimes and high alcohol intake, my recall has been shot over the past three days.  I did get one fragment last night though.  There was WAY more to this dream but I lost it, and I also completely forgot another.

30 - October - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Japanese Twins"

All I remember is that this dream has two girls, both japanese and I assume twins.  There&#39;s some sexual content to this dream, none of which I can remember, to my chargrin.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

VOILLA&#33;&#33;&#33;</span>

01 - November - 0750 // Lucid // High vividity // Medium length // WILD
Title: "My Third WILD - That Goddamned Malfunctioning Dream-PDA&#33;"

<span style="color:#000099">I&#39;m standing in my bedroom with my eyes closed.  I realise I have my eyes close, and think to myself "Okay, better open my eyes, but be careful: I don&#39;t want to open my real eyes, just my dream-eyes.  I manage to do so, but I have trouble FULLY opening them.  The room is dark, and not very vivid.  I can&#39;t fix this, though I try.  It&#39;s also not my bedroom.

There are two beds, both singles, the one on my left (I&#39;m standing away from them) I came from.  As I hover forwards (I&#39;m half-walking, half-hovering in this LD) I hear a snore or cough from the other bed to my right.  I think this is because in real-life, my flatmate may have coughed or turned over in the bedroom next to mine, and it supplanted itself into my dream.  There&#39;s a desk to my left, but the room is otherwise empty - I can&#39;t see mich of it anyway because the gorram dream&#39;s so gorram DARK.

The floor is carpeted, and I notice there&#39;s hundreds of little black specks in the carpety, which are either clumps of dirt, or tiny LEGO blocks.  Can&#39;t work out which.  I make my way to the doorway, and put a hand on the wall.  I try to stabilise the dream by concentrating, but it doesn&#39;t gorram work&#33;  I look at the back of my hand, which I can&#39;t see because of the darkness of the dream, and I try to concentrate on the texture of the wall.  Neither work.  I think of yelling out "Vividity 100% NOW&#33;" But I think somehow I get distracted and forget to do this, or chicken out.

And then, I pull out from my pocket:

My handy-dandy Dream-PDA&#33;  (Which, by the way, I&#39;ve never seen before in my entire life, dream or real-life).  It&#39;s cool.  It&#39;s black, with a blue-green illuminated screen.

It has shitloads of data and graphs and stuff on, all updated in real-time.  There&#39;s one meter that says "Dream Vividity 87%" and "Lucidity 45%" and stuff like that.  (I&#39;m still mostly lucid BTW.  I am wondering where this gorram PDA came from, though)

But then something screwy happens.  The screen of the BDA goes glitchy, and the lights start to flicker.  Sparks and vibrations, and I realise: It&#39;s going to crap out&#33;  I&#39;m afraid it&#39;ll blow up, so I chuck it to the ground.  IT turns off and goes DED.  Dee Eee Dee.  DED.

And I think to myself:  "GORRAM SCREWY DREAM F%&&#036;ING ELECTRONICS&#33;  WHY WONT ELECTRONICS WORK IN MY GORRAM GREAM&#33;"

I get reall pissed off at the PDA not working, as I think it could have helped my stabilise the dream (It was the most vivid object in the dream).  I think it&#39;s this anger that wakes me up.

Sucks about the lack of clarity in the dream.  but still - WOOHOO WILD&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Keeper

Congrads Blue. Well, better luck next time  :smiley:  

... see if you can get me one of those cool PDA&#39;s. You should call it Personal Dream Assistant  :tongue2: 

sell them for a hundred  Cocopops each  :tongue2:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Mmmmm... I love cocopops but cannot buy them because of the monkey, coco.  I hate monkeys.  The box scares me.

Had two snippets in the first 4 hours of sleep tonight:

03 - November - 0450 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment/DV Dream
Title: "Seeker Comes Online"

I&#39;m lying in bed and can somehow see the computer screen.  I notice Seeker comes online at DV.  I think to myself that this is good, because I want  to get permission from him for my M2:TW advertising thread.  Funnily enough, when I wake and check DV, he DOES come online and do just that.  ::D: 

03 - November - 0450 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Judy Bailey is Burns&#33;"

In this dream, Judy Bailey, a famous NZ ex-news presenter from TV1, appears on an interview on TV3, her old station&#39;s rivals.  She badmouths TV1 (Where my mum works and who probably deserve it) and gives them the fingers on live TV.  At some point in this dream DV-Burns replaces Judy Bailey.  Weird, because Burns is blonde and Judy&#39;s brunette with very short hair.  Plus, she&#39;s NOWHERE near as young or purrrrrrrdy as Burns.  :Sad:

----------


## Keeper

> Plus, she&#39;s NOWHERE near as young or purrrrrrrdy as Burns. [/b]



 You are so sucking up  :smiley:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Ehhh, Burns doesn&#39;t read my DJ I don&#39;t think - I don&#39;t know how many regular readers I have, but as a mod, Burns is too busy to read people&#39;s DJs I think...  It was more me talking to myself.  You&#39;ll find I do that a lot.  Sort of the craziness factor.  Plus, really, if you see burns, and Judy Bailey... I mean really, there&#39;s just no comparison.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, I&#39;ve got another entry for my DJ.  I had a very long, vivid dream last night, but I&#39;ve only written down scraps.  And to be honest, I&#39;m a little scared of writing it down and have put it off all day, because I&#39;m honestly not sure how much of it I remember.  It was warped and scary, and really rather odd.  Okay, well, let&#39;s see how this goes:

04 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very longt length // Epic Dream
Title: "Time-travel and Spears"

In this dream. I am a character similar to the fictional "Nigel" guy in Prehistoric Park, a BBC semi-fictional documentary about a time-travelling dude who collects dinosaurs for his zoo.  Anyway, I travel in time, and come out in a sort of plain or clearing somewhere.

I am met with a forest of stone spear-points.  I never see who&#39;s holding them, but they&#39;re some sort of prehistoric native tribe.  The take me prisoner.

More stuff happens here, but I&#39;ve forgotten.

At some point I escape and I&#39;m walking in a forest.  I see a werid hovering mechanical hi-tech batlle droid that appears to be dead.  I move closer and it stands up.




WAY more happens in this dream, but I&#39;ve forgotten so much of it.  What a pain in the ass.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Placeholder:  Lost dreams due to forum error:

5/11 Ice planet apocalypse dream

Unentered dreams (will post tomorrow)

6/11 Helping Russel climbe a mountain, then go legless

6/11 Pet tigers&#33;  Woo&#33;  One in a box.

6/11 Packing Gruyere (sp?) Cheese in Flat

6/11 Kapiti Cheddar and law papers

6/11 Taz at flat

8/11 Dream about sleeping

8/11 Chick asks me out in tutorial

8/11 J and P barhopping.  Jo&#39;s mum comes into flat.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, this dream was deleted once already because of silly smelly forum problems, so I&#39;ll repost it as much as I can remember.  I&#39;ll try to be brief.

05 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Scii-fii Dream
Title: "Ice Meteor Apocalypse"

Okay, I&#39;m on an ice meteor that&#39;s melting and on a decaying orbit into the sun.  There are people with me, all wearing spacesuits with big heads.  There&#39;s an underground research base that looks like my uncle&#39;s old car yard.  People get trapped by a block of ice or stalagmite, mum rushes into builkding and drives out a forklift that lifts away ice.  World explodes or melts, then is ressurrected.  I take of my helmet and find I can breathe.  The end.

CRAP the full versionm of that dream was bteer, but lost it cos of silly hosts.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Mmmmkay.  More DJ entries.  I have quite a few, I had many dreams over the last few days, but been away from the computer so unable to post &#39;em.  They were all VERY vivid.  But, a bit may have been lost in my memory because of the time.  SO here they are:

06 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Climbing the Mountain of Stroke Recovery"

This dream was emotionally moving, and felt "prophetic" and weird, eerily relevant to real-life.  If I believed in precog, I&#39;d pay this dream heed.  But I don&#39;t.  Here it is:

The dream&#39;s central character, other than myself, is Aaron, a family friend.  He&#39;s 50-60, and recently suffered a stroke, which crippled him.  He is recovering slowly, but still has to walk with assistance of a cane - his right side still has serious weakening due to the stroke.  He&#39;s left-handed, and though usually I forget this, he actually IS left-handedi n the dream, noticeably so.  Which is odd.

With me in the dream are Aaron&#39;s wife and son respectively.  His son Jake is a close family and personal friend.  They are all australian.

I&#39;m standing on some sort of steep forest track, with metal pipe handrails on either side.  The track is an odd mix of gravel, bark and concrete.   There are steep steps, and the track winds up through the steep mountainside.  I&#39;m helping Aaron up the track, with the assistance of Jake.  At first, Aaron keeps saying he can&#39;t make it, and breaking into tears, but as we push upwards, he gets stronger and more confident.  he can make it, he&#39;s recovering.  His vitality is kinda amazing.

Anyway, the dream "jumps".  I think, actually, there&#39;s a gap in my memory that I can;t recover.  But whatever it is, we are now in a much less vivid dream, and Jake has been replaced by Jackie, the mother.  We&#39;re on a hovering wooden walkwat, and the path is behind us.  The rails are wood now and crumbling, and, most startling of all: Aaron has totally changed.  he doesn&#39;t have legs anymore, and is crippled.  Just a torso, arms, head, and stubs where his legs should be.  He;s a mess, and is trying to grab onto the old wooden rails to stop from falling off.  Quite upsetting.  Me and Jackie are trying to get Aaron to descend the trail back to the ground.

a8897b9724dc80686bd12ce9cf8892d14d714cce5ffc1fd19e  deedc5c31d8d205d6702fd0dc4d227a67c555d0d5a4d36a185  f43357251cb8385f46

06 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "TIE-GRR&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#  33;&#33;"

Oh, this is awesome.  In this dream I have a pet tiger cub.  It&#39;s walking around the house.  This is a picture of a beautiful tiger cub:



Tie-grr&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  It&#39;s so cute.  It has absurdly large paws and is all happy and playful.  SO awesome.  In case you haven&#39;t figured out already, I LOVE TIE-GRRS&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Also, I try to pack him into a box to take home.  He turns into a fully-sized plush-toy Cheetah, and fits in the box quite nicely.  I remember being a bit guilty about shoving him in the box, so I take him out again, and he promptyly turns back into a Tie-Grr.  But, a big fully-grown one:




06 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Cheesepacker"

In this dream I&#39;m packing to leave the flat.  I steal Marian&#39;s Greuere (sp?) Cheese.  It&#39;s very nice.  I remember being very sneaky about the theft.

06 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Kapiti Cheddar and The Big Four"

This dream IS different from the first, but similar.  I&#39;m trying to pack Kapiti Cheddar (silly, because to my knowledge, their main cheese is BLUE VEIN not Cheddar - Kapiti Blue Vein is nice) into my bag.  Then I&#39;m with Mac, in the kitchen talking about the Big Four law papers.  Like we were earlier in the day.

31e388e30d351253c03709300108c839a654f12eada500bfa8

06 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Taz in flat&#33;"

This dream MAY have run on from the Tie-Grr dream.  My cat taz is in the flat, and I&#39;m trying to hide him from the flatmates.

In conclusion....

TIE-GRRR&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I&#39;m only two nights behidn my DJ now.  Here&#39;s my dreams from the day before yesterday:

08 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Sleeping"

I know how lame this sounds, but I had a dream about sleeping.  Dunno who was sleeping, wasn&#39;t me though, I think.

08 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Tutorial Hook-up"

One of my dreamsigns, University Tutorials, comes up again in this dream.  We&#39;re in a conference room with a long table, a univeristy tutorial  History, but i can&#39;t remember what paper.  NO WAIT it was a literature class, chaucer I think.  There&#39;s a plain but sort of pretty brunette at the other end of the table from me who is flirting with me.  We&#39;re passing notes, and she ends up passing one asking me out.  She gives me her cellphone number.

The dream jumps here, and I find myself in a bookstore or church.  I pull out my mobile phone and text her to meet up.

08 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Binge-drinking"

I&#39;m with Aimee, a female friend from law, a petite asian girl, and Burt, a south african friend from law.  Neither know each other, but they&#39;re both awesome people.  We&#39;re travelling from pub to pub, on a barcrawl.  Burt wants to stay behind at one pub so we leave him.  Aimee wants to go home so I call for a taxi.

It skips to me being in a car with Aimee and her mother, who I have never met in real life.  We arrive at my flat, and Aimee&#39;s mum asks to come in and use the toilet.  I let her and show her around the flat.

f9e7e8fd7a1d1831103c104617a795b96e20920964c2c1bc76  de6340986cf49f506dcaf9

Also, had a dream from last night.

09 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Sex at Nana&#39;s"

I&#39;m at nana&#39;s for some sort of social gathering.  It&#39;s boring so I go to a top-story bedroom.  A girl from the neighbouring house beckons me so I go outside and in the walkway to her house.  We talk and lie on the couch, and eventually at some point I think I start to gain a little lucidity and realise this is a fantasy of some sort.  So, I jump over her, and start kissing her.  We have a steamy make-out session, quite awesome, until the dream breaks up and I wake.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had a few dreams last night, only remembered one vaguely.  I was going to make a WILD attempt too but couldn&#39;t find the motivation and instead went back to sleep.  Ass.

10 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "The Thousand Nights and One Night"

I&#39;m in the same bnokstore I was two days ago, debating with myself over whether or not to buy a &#036;200 copy of an old 8-volume set of Arabian Nights that has caught my eye.  This is a rehash of events from real life.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, after finally getting my computer sorted out I can enter my dreams from a few nights back.  Only problem is, I only wrote them down very vaguely.  So, here they are.  They were originally very vivid, but, two days without enough interweb access to write &#39;em down... ugh.

12 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Homer Simpson does CPR"

I&#39;m at some sort of flatwarming at my old flat.  Something happens, and the view sqwitches to third person.  Homer simpson is there.  How, I don&#39;t know, because he&#39;s 2-D and the dream is normal 3-D.  But, somebody has a heart attack and homer has to do CPR to keep the guy alive.  Then another guy comes in, and the scene switches to a hospital.  The guy who came in is a doctor and he&#39;s standing over the patient&#39;s bed.

12 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "In the Long Tent"

I&#39;ve forgotten most of the details of this dream.  the core details are that Becky and Mary, sisters, are at the beach, on the section, except the section is much larger and has a massive tent pitched.  It&#39;s very long, like an army barracks tent.  I talk to Becky about something, and something happens, but I&#39;m not sure what.  I end up chasing either Becky or Mary, perhaps both, into this massive tent and out the other side.  When I get to the other side the scenery changes, but I can;t remember what to.

72c3bd629c1b6606196e0cb8189437c8fea0a0ae26010757be  d2a997723d9c381bc696c9af9b8df5b2f28903da

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had a dream last night I only remembered because I saw my hair in the mirror.  Very vague:

15 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Indian Dairy Hair Admirer"

I&#39;m in a dairy buying a Wave milk drink and a packet of grain-waves.  I get to the counter and buy a packet of gum just on impulse.  A petite indian girl, almost a child but very pretty, tugs on my sleeve and points up at my lovely long hair.  she asks "How long is that?  18 inches?"  I say "About that.  It goes down to the small of my back, see?" And I show here.  (I had no idea how long my hair was in this dream, and I just guessed.) I remember being quiote attracted to the indian girl.

My dream recall has been SHIT lately, and I haven&#39;t been on DV much.  I plan on getting back online more often, especially since I&#39;ve got my new computer running.  I&#39;m also going to make more WILD attempts.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

First dream last night in a WHILE:

21 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Boyfriend Talk"

I forgot a lot of this dream cos I was too lazy to get up.  But, I remember a fair bit.  I&#39;m sitting in my backyard, except it&#39;s more "hilly" than normal.  Tia is there, my friend, an extremely pretty petite girl, who has a boyfriend, of sorts, and is pretty much off-limits.  Anyway, we&#39;re talking, and she&#39;s talking about how stuff is changing in her life.  How, for instance, she&#39;s unsure about her boyfriend, and thinks that she might be loosing a grip on things.  She says, for instance, that if she HAS a boyfriend, she&#39;s sharing him with her sister.  (I don&#39;t know what that means".  I come close to saying a few things in this dream, but actually don&#39;t.   Also, her mum comes along.  Her mum is WHITE, which is weird.  She&#39;s not in real-life, though I&#39;ve never met her.  Her mum talks and laughs, then continues on into the house.

5153825026b187d9a34f

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Got another longish dream last night.  It was violent though - VERY VERY VERY unusual for me.

22 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Molotovs

I&#39;m in some sort of warehouse or something.  Wherever I am, there are people aftyer me.  I have a gun, and molotovs.  I start chucking the molotovs around, setting stuff on fire.  IT starts off as some sort of game or competition, but it gets more violent.  There are two or three guys - one big black guy - who I&#39;m trying to kill.  After a bit, the dream shifts, and I end up working with these guys against some other people.

I find myself in a room where the black guy is holding three other guys hostage.  I pick up my gun and shoot all three guys at point-blank in the forehead, execution style.  This dream is like some kind of big, fucked-up video game.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay.  Over the past three nights I&#39;ve had a few dreams, including two very vivid ones.  My dream LAST night was absolutely obscene, and of an extremely warped sexual nature.  So, here we go:

23 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Action Movie Dream
Title: "Oneironaut Undercover"

This dream is like Miami Vice or CSI Miami or something.  It takes place in a hot, orange, beachy city.  I start off as a cop, and I go to the beach to do some undercover work.  I have a camera I think.  I see a black man and a small white girl, a petite woman, on a beach-towel under an umbrella.  The black guy I realise is Oneironaut, and he&#39;s having sex with this girl.  She&#39;s sitting on his lap at first, but then things get more heated.  I pull out my camera and start snapping away, getting lots of dirt on the evil Oneironaut (Who later turns out to be an undercover cop).  In this dream, Oneironaut looks dfifferent and younger than what he is in real life, and has a "wider" face, if that makes any sense.  He has a weird hat on too.

I try to escape the beach, but I get ambushed by a bunch of younths in a middle-eastern slums type city outside the beach.  Then somehow, a bomb explodes on the beach, causing the ground to shake and distracting the youths, so I make my escape.

The dream "shifts" here to the third person, and begins to follow Oneironaut, who is an undercover cop working at school, and a junior member of the fottball (american) team at the Miami-ish college the rest of this dream takes place.  He&#39;s investigating a massive, broad, tall, muscular, athletic guy, also black, who reminds me of that Kingpin guy from Spider-man.  He&#39;s scary, but seems like a good guy.  Oneironaut and him chat in the locker room, then the scene shifts again.

This time they&#39;re on the road, and the black guy is in his car drivingh.  Oneironaut pulls them up, he is driving a cop car.  Pulling them over, he hops in thew car, and the car drives again.  (Now, there are three people in Kingpin&#39;s car: Kingpin, Oneironaut, and some wealy looking white guy.  Oneironaut is in the back seat, Kingpin is driving, and the white guy shifts between front and back.  I&#39;m not certain which seat he&#39;s sitting in.  Then, I come into the dream again.  I&#39;m on a cop bike.

I pull up kingpin and approach the car.  Then, the white guy pulls out a gun, shoots oneironaut in the head, then shoots kingpin, and points the gun at me.

I stop and think to myself, "Fuck, this sucks, this isn;t what I want to happen in my dream."  (I&#39;m not lucid.  VERY close, but not quite)

So, I somehow manage to excercise some non-lucid dream control and "rewind" the event.  

Re-visited: Three guys in car, me on foot.  The same thing happens again, except it&#39;s kingpin who pulls the gun, and the white guy has disappeared.  HE shoots oneironaut point-blank in the head, then shoots me in the head.  I fall down on my back in the road and start to loose consciousness.  I think "Oh, fuck, I&#39;m dying.  This ain&#39;t real.  Fuck."

Things start to go dim.  It doesn;t hurt, but, it&#39;s not fun either.  It feels like the last times I died, such as when Oneironaut cut my fucking legs off, or I fell in that pool of acid.

EDIT:  I thought at first, before I wrote this entry down, that it was Oneironaut who shot me.  But, after reading my written DJ entry, it appears he GOT shot and didn;t do any shooting, despite having a gun.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha. Oh, man. That&#39;s wild.  ::chuckle:: 

Snooping around, trying to get some dirt on me, eh??&#33; I&#39;ll remember that&#33;&#33;  ::ninja:: 

And damn...why I gotta die _twice_?&#33; Lol.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

25 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Pile of Sticky White Stuff"

9b8f7fd35e514279ad75e29f8a309ff7437cde35228eb2b680  39ee8b7e1e6139521b8efb5d4dc27c90585d23f170771eaef2  dd75f6d217fe84475b115185653794a28d0cceb6c520f2711d  a3f78e02efbc3d1790e2cabc987d5a617603c7e3f136761987  7ca00d9e0cad712ec4a12f0766c275694bcea077e5f80009b5  a8f77f45c5562c09b3639ccc7b71812f69ec94197b3428f6ca  187a263b1654bab13c49037cd6deb1b755479fcd44e0ab20c3  a90d294d1c18e059115a1697141852b59de321ab25db148bb8  2e17ba75908d833dd024a64f1e43b962abf139179f3abdffbf  fc40074d7a705a6c53fa86f052e177ba8a558502b86fa1d5e3  ff2963449c9b980d169f6f9ea7ab0e27cdd19b7f6fed728f71  7c882ad03fa05141244f8cb4306379f4c0418abf84f5961b51  fc3350c26712554b8cbe09fc5e746360254c91d93eb082e4e3  3708bfbdf307b36981a3cbb4c6942ed8505cdda2c2672e383b  423c15448e2713526b13e3e54ddc9421f47b6c5617574c75d7  61422df08b15a01821bad536f2636a07b573e7ee16b7bff744  d2bb1ed423705b8ec2d9c045024a5685231ff0bccf20b01abc  a3f859bf20e441b4935f8d8aa583d26f7ce56e6a6cd29c1257  c51cddf85f31e18031ea30226cfb400f017d913d351e3e37b1  6f7a9d72a134e22657666d98ba6fb9da83d664354f442bf3a1  c39b8cc5bd54cd7834eed385ae947ad95e545e72a361ab858c  7b89ec0c7ec6742885e1ba8d6ce8863b4d77245a4498af5d43  c376d55b422efa683a14b7f98262fdca5ef1825d5d075cca30  2acdec8a1990f7d13be87414a1aec51ce5bf2603d5addeefda  764b353767edd5f72a64148d7ca025d705ad7c77cbaa3f0760  d83d6e5c8ae138e4f50405f9bea26b48c55b2503b345da8272  709a2265b895037b686df6ff0276756f035ef9ae34430030da  93aeb6074796c610a6ab2ed8be5127675f76ec4f535a2cd51c  184fb3d8ec64a97b940bcebb2f16bd7cd4de8d3ed170ba4e15  5db72ee4ca3a52cc0ca6fcbdfe094b7d7a655c614ffecfb91c  da6aac8a4b8e4bac62e6d4f9f36b24018d8bd15d16db209fa8  a6574e88d3cf763ba57b967939c930cd7aa718132852c8fb22  2b68e5850396a889bb9b085eb53354cf6c5b564290e409b56c  3a73246457dff539b5c3e4b7251ea4a7b448b43dcca1c7fae7  9f29944114eaebce7b272f2d496f5442857209446b1ded8c1a  cb9d20bd366652131e40779e794c6af4d916bc1f75b7de77eb  2d7c03be27b0e600b0eaf70cc3f310d4673559d28d9be0490a  1d58c96605f4a8d46b9a799ba3e053b722e944b3db1a81e3cc  d7ca2b76ef7426708a9c1c03c70496fc1b75b4943be6760a22  b340190140967e29172973eb202af433a43ea37f592e78caba  27f4cedad06f3a45016ebdb7d9cfd8c5bd53d92d2ce1c389bd  8b39c81b475d7dbc70b0848f328ee14363dc743584e2f1ce39  db8d7f123230560883f70f51d970c2431b6bfd7f3e13bca0d9  79ffc345f99e4108151fc9297e93e79d439db6fb6ffe7a15a8  f9c84ec2a63b4a92ec8bc8b2516d61701ec7e0f136331a9623  e3099e0dad606fd0b0762d03ff3d6f5683a838e0f24103b8bf  b3230cd45d280ebd22d4cc6a619f2d2eb6cf4b6a726df6f81f  61367e545ebffe2544157cdad9a0bb525f9fd759afa96d97ad  1c7332773ae3571d182ac20a4c48fbf2d410ef669d469ab12f  5ebc77c2938d20dd22a1421950f26cab85191bcc57bcf8a1b6  0553777a77517752e5ddbd5e956bb08a40854baf73e0c2ffb8  6724309089c65e42962083afaf4b4e98d5dc766fed6e886e76  dd24d63fb55a576953d9af762c6bbcd1099cfc92f881065ca5  7e088a635c410790a246fa59273767314c91f476aaccb7f838  05b9f3e04fb73dc7a2ddfbe1d46d947408afbfc9663c6a2f0a  265b58cd72145f2013b7db028e9929e37b6f430d054174d77b  407eb1cf10ba0d25a6d577f5232f468769a3a35491edee44ca  b619d42370459dc6dec50742441f932e5cf0e9d430f716f2d3  c3709b6ca64bfd865fccc3c1d7d0237bee3a3d6cc38f1503c5  0a92f21637f3c730a5316e72b44049425a957e32116c27f72a  7ab23ea535ff7f7d045bd0a42ab6ccc7da2a3d4d4e64b8b096  80c28dac1bdb7831a1cb92e1c736e95e534279ad73e2849e2f  d4a443459224349fb2b08074ba823b5a602c401a82b5480fca  7ec7591b62f26d7709a9f98f64f78651ff855608071ec5207e  97e39c4dc9f99228f86158bfbe8c4eefb56f10d4a78bf8957f  13317602c7f7ec3e3d55d419ee4c8400e8306bcca074074096  7a694dceb970f6bd1603bca8bb66498d572c1eb36d94883d73  9b2465f4c1026a3a7bb9be196775781b47bcac220c0434da93  a2ad4a1dde8364a8a22f9bec3627347b33e3421d1726901159  55bfcead64ae679f469ab12f07f461dd9b803c953fa8060341  ef63ab851000d810f5bdf3d04b4a24296b126050f3c9a213c6  6cbace0ec022ea68e0cfb0b13324029c86d00d03d7778ab9e3  5a01cadfd77b7aa33a94747cc56f9e6cbb147a695bc3fb222c  2df3d50497fc95f396494cbf7c56842212644987ea05e14531  656d6459c3f539a9d5f8b72614b9a3f842f27cd5eec6fcf6da  29db5a0ea1eb815b272f7f162a56438f3640472041b0c3038e  9f29e7737c1306184375cd2f4c63b1ca17ad4c1cf6d479e92a  7b46b562a2af00b0afee4886b10ad42f2443998dddc8551d47  568e355cf0e9c52ae51db5a3ed55ac20e50dae9953c6c298c8  c66f6be56f246ecf8f5157c10493b9123cbac7749e243a6bb5  48495540d82d38132073f22a7aa73da73ff9391e606f9fa63d  f4d0ccce6f224b4869b4ed96cfdfc5bd53dd3738abd7c0a689  62cf5e415879ec6aad84867b9bea072cc1312486e1ff9a76ba  8a7c507d3b56499fb34e568d589c175a6df8292315bea0d878  f7ca52b6995d47195d88373b85e9964dd2f0923cf86d58acb9  8c4ee3a6224a9ce2fcf9da7d5025391897b4ed327f1e9d3ee7  4c9106e93068cead2a5360d87a

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had a decent-length dream last night, plus some others I forgot.

29 - November - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very long length // Scii-fii Dream
Title: "Paranoid Android"

This dream was rather disturbing.  A few plot details:

This dream is set in a country where the government is very powerful, and where there is a sort of militia-type police force.  These police dudes take people, and the people are taken by the Central Govt.  These people are then forcibly turned into cybernetic androids - a la cybermen.  They end up looking like Crichton from Red Dwarf, except more so.  It&#39;s scary as hell, and they just walk around like normal people, except - they&#39;re not&#33;

Anyway, I&#39;m walking down to the bus stop, then my friend Isaac turns up.  Except - he&#39;s a Cybernetic dude&#33;  He&#39;s all square and blocky.  I&#39;m freaked as hell, I yell at him and ask him what happened.  But, he tells me he VOLUNTEERED&#33;&#33;&#33;  So, we&#39;re walking in a big shopping mall, and I&#39;m freaked and think the Government is listening.  So, I pretend I&#39;m interested in the "upgrade".  I ask him what it&#39;s like, he tells me to give an example.

I say, "eyesight".  He tells me it&#39;s clearer, but nothing else.  He then tells me he&#39;s working on a "lens upgrade" to make it able to magnify his eyesight.

A few other things happen in this dream, but I can&#39;t remember them.

3b5df2d9fe62f599e555f8fd3cda1439

----------


## BPolar

i mean sickest as in sickest man. you got crazy imagery in your journal. yeah O got the crazy action movie shit, but yours has abstract shit that i find interesting.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Ugh, I&#39;m having serious regrets about posting that dream.

Anyway.  Last night.

WOW.</span>

A hugely vivid, long, non-lucid.  It was awesome.  Freaking scary and apocalyptic though.

This is without doiubt the best dream I&#39;ve had in ages.  Exciting and surreal, too.  This dream starts out fucked-up and nightmarinsh, and gets even worse - or better, rather.  Read on&#33;

1 - December - 0700 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very long length // Epic Sci-fii/Fantasy Dream
Title: "The Archons"

As this dream opens, I am in the middle of the city, walking towards a building that looks like the Planet Hollywood cinemas on the outseide, and somewhat like the Aotea Center on the inside.  Outside it looks modern and futuristic, but inside it looks just - brightish with cream walls.  There is a staircase dominating the entrance, and which continues and branches out into several staircases, all heading upwards, on the inside of the building.  I&#39;m going to watch a movie or a play or something.

There is a group of people who are just out of eyesight, who somehow I know to be not human - they are aliens or demons or something, in human form.  A lot like the Cylons from BSG.  Somehow I know, as I walk inside the building, that they are somehow connected to all of this.

Inside the building now, I go to a shop - a sort of mini-supermarket, and buy some junk food.  The world ias goiung to end, I think, so if I am going to survive, I need some food.  I am wearing me really comfy blue boots, and for some reason, I take them off in the shop.  There&#39;s a sinister indian guy at the doors when I turn to leave, and he&#39;s closed the doors.  He grins evilly at me.  There&#39;s something strange, sinister, in his eyes.  I realise that he&#39;s closing the shop doors to trap people in,  I shoudler the doors open, but, he tells me that he&#39;s only closed the doors in "practice" for the real closing.

Something weird is going on here, I think to myself.  Like I&#39;m caught up in something much bigger than me.

I descend down the stairs, and see Dwayne, an old classmate from my old school AGS, amoungst the throng of people.  I stop him and chat to him, and then urge him to get the hell out of the building.  We get parted by the crows, though, and I can&#39;t find him again.  I suddenly get the strange sensation that time is running out, and I only have a few minutes until the Aotea Building is closed down.  I also get the strange feeling that all of my friends, EVERYBODY I know, is trapped inside that building I&#39;m in.

I realise I left my boots, and I run back up to the shop.  I bang on the glass window to the shop, but when the evil indian guy notices me, I realise I HAVEN&#39;T left my boots, and they are, in fact, still on my feet.  I run back to the steps.

I pull out my phone.  I desperately try to send text messages to everyone in my phone book, telling them "If you want to live, get the fuck out of the building NOW and run for your life&#33;"  But then I realise what that sounds like.  I spend a minute pondering over what message to send.  In the end, I realise it&#39;s useless, and realise that even though my phone is untraceable, "THEY" might be monitoring my phone messages.  Also, I can&#39;t think of what to actually say to people.  I&#39;m on the steps now, heading down, and I realise that I don&#39;t have much time.  Twenty seconds, maybe, before the doors close on the building.

I realise what&#39;s happening at this point.  The "bad guys" are some type of ancient race.  They&#39;re going to kill them - every human being, they&#39;re going to kill and feed off for energy.  I run down the steps, shouldering the crowds out of the way.  I dee a familiar black jacket, tall figure, and red beard coming up the steps.  It&#39;s Bruce&#33;  In real life, het&#39;s a friend from Intermediate school who I met again at Law School at uni.  Now, he&#39;s a big, intimidating, anarchist/satanist.  He&#39;s as friendly and nice as hell, though.  I grab him by the collar and yell "We have to get the fuck outta here&#33;"

He resists.  I tell him that if he stays, he&#39;s going to die.

I drag him behind me, and we rush out of the building, just befotre the doors close on the poor pathetic human sheep that have been herded into the building.

We run through the streets, trying to get away.  Wilson, my other friend from earlier in the dream, joins us.  Suddenly, I don&#39;t know how, a van runs up next to us and opens the doors.  The van is old, industrial, rusty, and edgy.But, something else.  The bottom is glowing blue.  It&#39;s hovering.  It&#39;s dragging part of the back bumper along,  leaving gouges in the road.  All three of us jump on board the van, close the doors, and the van speeds like hell away from this godforsaken city.

On the van, we meet two girls.  One blonde, the other brunette.  Both look around 16 or 17, and are very dirty, oily, greasy - and dressed like mechanics or something.   There&#39;s something odd about these girls, though.

We finally reach where they&#39;re going.  It some form of odd place in the country - a flat.  Looks kind of like my old flat.  All three of us guys are living there for a few days, and I think Bruce sleeps with one of the girls - the blonde one.

The evil creatures are still on our tails though.  I get a premonition they&#39;re coming, and I try to warn the others, buyt they don&#39;t listen.  Instead, I gather my things, and run away.

At this point, there is a kind of interlude.  What the Bad Things are, and what the Girls are, is explained.
<div align="center">
Centuries ago, long before mankind, there was one race of beings - the Archons.  An Archon is a weird type of supernatural being, sort of like an angel.  In this explanatory part of the dream, these Archons took a non-corporeal form, beings of light.  Mostly green, good archpons, though some Archons turned traitor, and turned red, into evil demonic Archons.  They drove the good, Green Archons into exile.

At this point, humanity evolved, and the Archons shaped man&#39;s path.  And now, the Archons, the red ones, have finally got enough power to destroy humanity for good.  At this point, I start to see some sort of titanic battle between Red and Green archons, they;&#39;re like illuminated dusty pac-men, eating each other.</div>

I run like hell, and get to an open field.  I then realise that the Girls where Green Archons, Good Archons, and were tryiong to preserve the three of us, me, Dwayne, and Bruce, the last of humanity.  I think they were going to breed with us to continue the human race.

I get to this open field, and realise there&#39;s nowhere to hide.  I drop down into the long grass, and commando-crawl to a shed in the distance, by a beach.  The Red Archons are back at the house, which can see over the field.  At this point, I think the Green Archons call out to me and say a truce has been made, and I can reveal myself.  But I think they&#39;re lying, they&#39;re being forced to say this - so I keep crawling.  I don&#39;t remember whether or not I eventually make it to the shed in the distance.  The dream ends here.

3645c6116a967482b1f47b593d3d4ccf1a658232778aac6060  14d43969602a5708d26068d9a8b84727a4911d218a8916e521  8d92f1db

1 - December - 0700 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Saggy Tits"

<span style="color:#000099">In this dream, I&#39;m female.  And of course, the first thing I do, is squeeze my breasts and take of my bra.  I&#39;m in a house with a big window.  I take of my bra, and my tits fall out.  They&#39;ve very big, but annoyingly saggy.  I&#39;m not old, either, but young, so the sagginess of the tits egins to infuriate me.  I try to find some way to make them more firm so I can play with them.  But the dream ends about here.  I think somebody may walk in on me, or see me through the window.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had three dreams last night, despite lack of sleep, and I remember two in detail.  One was a lucid.  That was cool.  Though I only had a low level of lucidity, I had a fair bit of dream control.  T&#39;was great fun.

3 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Two Warehouses"

In this dream me, and a bunch of people, are living in a multi-storied warehouse that&#39;s next to another warehouse.  The two are connected.  In the dream, somehow I realise that one warehouse has had explosives planted in it, and this is really bad, because all my stuff is in the old warehouse&#33;  So, all of us living there rush like hell against time to move all our stuff to the warehouse next door.  We&#39;re really scared, because we have NO idea when the bomb&#39;s going to go off, so we&#39;re balancing out the relative risks of getting all our stuff, and not taking too long.

Most of the stuff I have to move is books and files.  I remember picking up my dictionaries and a bunch ofother books.

1 - December - ???? // Lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // DILD / Sexual Dream
Title: "Sex Palace"

9ffc58e0041111b6f3f182384a6c388b86ed123ced9c39dff8  e6dfe28632e3cb04f14054c52dac45bebc6b58811381bb8369  418a70f47e4794c51d82712d479caac3205512dc5b1ff099a4  effb7a590c0f8e5f3982df531d79b1dd5eb1b2c5a225db9fd4  44eadbc218fc523e39320d13742e88cc3c20b71e98f35d8d55  147ceb0df854a83f8795caee838b705b0a135efcd060505a12  9047d41ba379420f1bbf3bc98e2a8ebedd1c41c8e01f84818a  b06c223f821c31443642720bf8dcecd1fff97706ccac7f784a  83e6e05f6d07fe38489088bc4f29a88458ee96e5dcb815ffe8  47e41cbc6894e444cc7dac881672bd5ce41f689eca9ff72bfc  199d3099cb9c5dd27cf062484af4cbc4a2d2b4d13e6608ee48  05c037bc17a598bd2d75a120fd22dc8e8217906713deccc9ab  882cf2309aa7c811b743efdbfa5ab978091d4580078e779680  eec493b12decde4d7a0bebbb76d292912877a8f5c74aee4c3e  811d7807f959aa6c0d9a130ae8e3208d597f68ad5aa18436b4  5a760402375353e3220ce00073b03a75607a997c9a05a9dba3  5c99a2e6b8b6f8ecd791440953a3fab0e00a95bd1d06ae48a4  e3d89c28175911f5a3e0eac77038e32c5e49dd8948855f43a7  07dce6bfb8260903c8f56bd2b3fba7cde88b646ff7369d1bd3  b74eb5ba18ae4df31fda38db53f7466f5b914d95b61e4cf1c6  76dd387fe661edfef396e529f6f511e6005442e5f8afc73142  3238a0d4fb072eeb9b39d1ece5d1bbc166fd8e35e9145ec938  eb0bfbd56416845d99f58f7c5a8a2ef4780e8ac64582712547  91e3d3245a1d975748f499a4abb273514928f81c77db971a20  69f8c45ee2a7d9a26cdbdefe4eed8f8251ac663d352f4a4766  3884dc7d3af21889ba5d83455f72eb6ece5faf38d386ddf7c6  927d1e10525ff191671b021ef15dc509ac201d4017ae74d383  6396f0c21043d5b450a3818cbd686e329e166323310f131baa  cde5d5e5b76049c4ac6f7877cbedeb53241db16c4ac997b64c  3ced867dfdd5f8d0b812a6af14e434bc7c9ebc10c72fbd811e  7ef97aab1e2090d197b364ee19d37192d3d55dc77db4214e50  a0d0d8eebfbcd7696478af6d46cc76d551b780b92c63ef66fb  23dcc0894fd87509918bc8b8972cfe269fbbc80abd02f6dcfd  48f7765c0654c11a98779888aa97b1be3df3d25c7b00fdb537  9cb7c56066a1f0c002e7033180063007fe16a8231785130ae6  a129890d383bad60f49b3eb6517e024b65124ae66c08e60178  b02c7f27608262d71ea8dba057d6a6e2bcbdbdef90cf084005  a4e1e4b42bdabc1207e04de1c38c83220e1c5ce5f3aee4c170  0fea31450cdf8f4f8e0b03

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, my dream recall has been basically dead over the past week, until last night.  I kept having lots of dreams but forgetting them, or neglecting to write them down.

I got four long, vivid dreams last night though, three of which I can remember, and one which had extremely warped and disturbing sexual content.  Fun.  Was, actually.  Disturbing, but fun.

So, here we go.

8 - December - 0420 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Dinner at Uni Pub with Mum"

I find myself in a car with mum, in an underground carpark.  This is the start of the dream.  The carpark is dark and grey, with concrete, and though not multi-level, there are "ramps" to different parts of the carpark.  We are parked slightly below most of the level of the carpark.  We get out and walk to the door that leads to a stairwell.  I talk to mum about stuff, and it becomes clear that we&#39;re going to dinner at a resteraunt.

Upon climbing up the stairs, I find myself in a dimly-lit, grungy, familiar looking place: our University student pub/bar/dive.  It&#39;s pretty crap, and I rack my brains thinking why me and mum have come here for dinner.  Shadz is a pub, not a resteraunt - I come close to being lucid here, though don&#39;t quite make it.  A pity, because this was a very vivid, stable dream that I could have done a lot with had I become lucid.

Anyway, we walk in, and I see Bob and Dick, my friends, at a table.  Mum goes to sit down at a small table behind them, and looks at me wondering why I&#39;ve stopped and started talking to these people, who she doesn&#39;t know.  Bob and Dick laugh a bit at me being here - Dick is standing, wearing a blue sweater.  Odd, because it;&#39;s summer.  After we chat, I go to mum and ask her what she wants to eat.  She is very vague, and I look around.  At first I see Pizzas in the foot heaters, cooked and waiting to be delivered to the pub patrons who bought them - I debate with myself over whether tyo order a pizza., but conclude that I shouldn&#39;t, because of the need to eat healthy.

I walk to the front of the bar, only to see that the pub has sort of morphed in a food-court.  I look for a menu, and see a colourcoded menu - apparently there are numerous food shops.  Four colours: purple, green, yellow and somethign else.  Blue, maybe.  Purple has beside it "Restraunt"... so, purple must be the colour for resteraunt items.  I look at the list of food to try to pick what I should buy.  I go up to the bar, and talk to the girl working there.  I have forgotten what we talked about, and the dream ends about here.

32177896da9306841343344609e942cb42225328911414e6bc  de1ed5f3b20813c48550a4d988db45605f56cbab6b79ab6d5d  e24f41d7c1bc084bc807dabff3

8 - December - 0420 // Non-lucid // Average vividity // Medium length // Scii-fii Dream
Title: "BSG: Lego Vipers Chasing Cylons"

This dream takes a third-person perspective.  I am talking to an unseen figure about a new character on Battlestar: Galactica, my favourite TV series.  For those of you who haven&#39;t watched it: DO&#33;&#33;&#33; It&#39;s awesome&#33;  Anyway, I am criticising this (unknown) character because he or she is basically the same as the Counseller woman from one of the Star Trek series.  I can&#39;t remember which - I&#39;m not a big Trek fan.  Anyeway, the dream then shifts to a snow planet, and a Cylon Raider is being followed by a Viper, made out of lego.  Just like that made by a friend a while back, also a fan of the series.  At times, it seems like I&#39;m actually holding the Viper in my hand, moving it and making it chase the raider, like a little kid playing with a toy.  I can&#39;t quite discern whether this is the case, though.  After the fleet looses the raider. Apollo, from BSG, talks about Cylon Public Relations, whatever the f&%* that means.

8 - December - 0900 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Drink Spike and Gadget"

8ffa241bb89c8eb610329781f219e426902b586b8edd53a4a9  9a0df88f541f82847f31d2d82e8bced8c004174b8e64ecee6d  8e9d7f6a42f45c93272fe4e17e3acbfefa3a193c9dea369732  6acae349861be37e60a11920894085bba1912e0961111c1dc8  67415310a9383f7d4b4882978e4f5f6dbaaabbd7166fba3fdb  83447c54b0faea407f1573d99f74a27bf7983214fff661a9c6  e8dc7166d1b2fcbfe1ceef240c131223bb2eeda210b1d57368  d7770d6ba85a040f410c9477c91d988a45e217b2c5b2ba4b09  51e5c40e1f483f9ea05e2993810d689e92f92d12a812da1b46  9b01e817fd9abaa718025204e7b5db0a3e1eefa27fe30c12bc  3995c71eab6795a7277caec36d51d340dee1e88a4e465b8962  aef873d68203e424bf3925c6393acb533e67d26308ee0c3da3  375338fa9a73fff8a3153e94bc43a1a3af283a860b7bc05717  08cae0892b954363a9b813d16fe0257e9809c1824d341d09ba  a594702792a9d7206eaf59ea20c754af768f0713f760134ab5  7bfa822820c75eb6b8affec1754f82b3c4c9edd8ff52ead598  36ed61ec286cc6364a9d2e07c0fcd207861b6548902811b05e  d98c571a3bc83d96c9b3a69444f0dd31e7363fc287451a89bf  d07dca002fc533ca5cd32676e9e61664379f01141f87529f56  ef51886cf6d8bc0a7c8ee6cf804961d3c0c057b3a404a4bf87  98c88813433af59e70846c87a2bf261cf8d8c2b90938dad5ee  14a1729d2d5d60cbdd3acdee961efcc1105ab9881b58c59771  cafed8c1021c4dda67e2f36d82917e3e47e7508e3a68abaf3a  5bd6ebb3291d65c5a23a94327acdfd54885fb14f69a9406d9f  0c8db1a091020e73590a1ad17b4d0051b42a2376025e86c484  140f3f9af9b8925f7ee8329e9e0a335bb0f1e0473c0e279e81  60b161b2cb365ae8a379beddbbd53d2f82b2d4ede38be87416  130167e361a5a310f8cb6d2bcf7d126bb8120c0f53519421e5  4f95c25ae50ffbd3b6ba154c02fe8b08174d7a82ad456784d4  1775c7dbe47e51af2fd45607b544e904efd3babd1c4b4a09ec  e0c3067b5ceefe36ad2652e56eb5d04bab59d4ad7f35ad8728  17ce0489efe79d42441ccb66e6f371d3c100a122f2772f8829  75c81c7b76d26d0be2403df735407ce98a75b1e6e21534c6ba  50aca4bb2860884a35ed035c1485f1806a9c4d2ee7aa5dda3d  896368801482990c37105affb8833320ddb4d73a6fb517e460  931bdc779e0c40b67d1b03b178bf847d26c11fa8eda8b6d03d  43d1f4ccc3aacfee13efd29820e129eb2f38872b56c72e53fb  b9d7039e1a2a538c6401f448d78200521bd26488dcedf99451  ebce6d991c1cc5ce5a13c09292309e1c2b8e2ec555986367f4  b643607f820716568352cc15a97e8877ffc3f81c3489f6d1c4  587cd0ce8f1186e041e5a58bddc1da024069ee9e7184779ba2  ec6b53b4ef8aba5c249786ee15a83ed930417a809e1c81edd9  48b9a00c1fbfcc520bb6883283d98c94255e4bda72ffe96d9e  9b2c7852e352da3f2db8b87e15c0f5ac220d3691ab319d3279  d7e356d206bd3b60a25d6d8d0dc4b6a9de1e0d350d164fc266  491a56bd636f2f6b1b95d29055597af3b4a7de466ba63388cc  4c2e5afdb9f15d795d34908866b77db2cb365ae8a365b3c6f5  d2783c9eb2d8e6f5cef76244020862bb6184e615b9d56c68d0  77407db45d1b04064fcd77e3528f890cf90cb2d9bfad190d05  e5c40e1f0513caab5629d4d40a6ad19ae92d4be03e88130bc2  43f502ab9ef7f41e0e4b18a3e6cc03295beff061e50248f47c  a68914e375d3b2677cbbce6d1a800dd0a4fa88425a51896ae0  e976d38448ac35ac77398e283b9b007e769a751da5052ff727  5136aecf48b1f8eb0e27d1f358aebea12976860b7bc0571812  c8bfcc628b0171e7bb41db69b43a3b901c8c9c493e491cfba4  92312789add17a26e676f92e931c956dca500fbe7d0b0ff85f  bf87693fca1fade8f0b6c230439dfac3c0edcfe247f4d9812a  ad38ae3971952c509b6c16d6b9d0148d0d2a4a8b251cb06496  c61e5e5acf2ac1dca2ef9453f6d922fe386b9798

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay.  I have a few dreams from the night before last, and HEAPS from last night:

11 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Mission Fragment"

There was WAY more to this dream, but the only thing I can remember is that I&#39;m with Earnest, a friend, and I&#39;m in a city somewhere.  We&#39;re on some sort of mission.  Grrr.  Whis dream was originally very long and vivid.

d2990de1599c5c294432dc437067b296082937b3b4d914

11 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Medium length // Impression
Title: "It&#39;s the end of the world..."

I&#39;m in some sort of underground bunker, and somehow I know that it&#39;s the end of the world.  The Earth is being attacked by Cylon raiders from Battlestar Galactica.  We&#39;re in a type of bunker like that stupid hatch bunker from that stupid television stupid show stupidly called stupid LOST.  There&#39;s like a running tally of how many people are still alive, running in my head.  14, with two male in the bunker.  Dunno where the other 12 people are, but the bunker is the only place with people left.  In a few seconds the tally drops down to two.  I wonder if we might be the only ones to survive the attack, when I hear a buzzing from above the bunker, and a cylon flies down the hatch.  I get ready tio fight to the death.  I think I have a gun or something, so I decide to go out last stand styles.

That was all from the night before last.  I have four I can remember from last night:

12 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "Gargoyles"

I&#39;m in a city like Edinburgh, with gothic buildings.  I suddenly become aware I&#39;m being chased by two gargoyles.  I find one and shoot the living crap out of it, and then run down another one of the maze-like streets, away from the other.  I think somebody winers at me and says "Awww&#33;  You weren&#39;t meant to kill the gargoyles so easily, they&#39;re meant to be scarier&#33;" So he or she ressurrects the frst dead gargoyle.  Earnest Might be hunting through the streets with me.

83fa517a04c0375a9fba2b07e918ac6eff87031af37838

12 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Hitman at University"

In this dream I&#39;m an assassin sent to kill this tubby nerdy red-head guy carrying a briefcase.  I&#39;m following him through the crowded halls of the university, underground.  This is very vivid.  He keeps looking round and seeing me, and I realise I&#39;m being sloppy in following him, so I drop back further, and start taking alternate corridors so I can be behind him without him seeing me.  This part is VERY vivid.  He then walks up some stars, so I position myself so that he can&#39;t see me when he turns around to climbe the second flight of stairs.  Once he starts, I silently run up the first flight so I&#39;m behind him again.  The dream ends around about here.

FRAK&#33;&#33;&#33;  I had tewo more dreams from last night, one very vivid, but I can&#39;t remember them&#33;  Gotta remember to jot  them down as SOON as I wake up.  Grrr&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Argh.  Lost three dreams in the forum crash.  Writing these from notes posted on this post earlier:

14 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Mermaid City"

Gilly is a mermaid, and she takes me in the sea at the beach to a buoy.  Billy swims out to meet us but we shoo him away.  She says there is an underwater city under the buoy but I don&#39;t believe her.

2ad5c57fb25d90ba95640d548bb0bce9e3a6ddd6e091129f8b  ac0ae03608d76d671ffc69974d79cb0e6bdc0f8d205f635cbb  7d3a658e391fa60a395b5fdcb4e97b6c6be2e3d3c9a1063f00  1546cd51d3be41b76f0b3fa2f730f884321d0fa9b69a72f7f1  fcdab19cbe964145d1fff06bfd23bd20701e092a817b7a8265  d368c84839e1e91c1ae767c2681583564cc4e01f1e639e2016  88ec4b8de665ec77e7c33abc6e5a7562cb001e8c

14 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Fill &#39;er Up&#33;"

I&#39;m filling up my car with petrol, but it&#39;s full and it overflows&#33;

14 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "Play-doh Creation, IT&#39;S ALIVEEEEEE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;"

I&#39;m in an office like one of my professors at university.  I&#39;m a history professor in this dream, except I&#39;m not doing any history work.  Instead, I&#39;m creating something like magic.  It&#39;s about the size of a chihuahua and is vaguely insectoid, sort of like an alien.  It is sort of like a scorpion and has an eyestalk, and four legs.  It is trying to walk but it can&#39;t, like its two back legs won&#39;t work, it looks sad.  So I start to communicate with it, by telling it to nod its head once for yes and twice for no.  It seems to understand human speech.  I ask it if its back legs don&#39;t work and it nods once.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

17 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Brown-haired Girl and the Vortex"

This dream was weird.  I start off driving a car, and I&#39;m competing in some sort of treasure-hunt road-race.  I have a navigator.  Then suddenly the car stops and I get out.  I see a girl, about my age or a bit younger, with long brown thick messy hair, run around a corner.  I chase after her.  I chase her through this semi middle-eastern set of buildings, alleys, etc.  The settings are all very surreal.  I then come to an open chamber with a sort of concrete scaffold and two men on it.  There&#39;s a whole in the ceiling that looks like a sphincter.  The girl is gone.  Actually I think she&#39;s been sucked up by the hole.

I ask the contruction workers to move a plank for me so I can climb onto the scaffold.  They do so.  I climb up the scaffold and notice some dirty plates under the sphincter, so I pick them up and shove them throuigh.  Suddenly, as I try to shove them up through the sphioncter, water gushes out - I realise, as I put my hand up the sphincter, that the hole is a sinkhole, and above me is a kitchen sink.  Somehow, I&#39;m in the plumbing of a kitchen.  I try to climb up through the sphincter, but the dream ends here.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Note: I&#39;m writing these entries a month after they happened, working from rough notes I posted on this post earlier.  I&#39;m now editing it.

circa 20 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "NippleOff"

This dream is weird.  There&#39;s a girl on the sofa with me and her shirt is open, and I&#39;m playing with and sucking her nipples.  Then I bite one, and it comes off&#33;  She suddenly turns into a sort of manniken without arms, made out of foam.  I get freaked out.

9c8049614519aeb1b56fb011e2b3f1b29ccc64a502449e8ab4  d80de2b97c98fec44b4e05

circa 20 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Flat Cactus"

I&#39;m back at the flat and Tilla comes along to inspect the flat.  A bunch of stuff happens, but the only thing I can remember is that she brings a cactus for me.

f2bbb72d011864d053938b1f5aee7979ae

----------


## Burns

*moved and unlocked*

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I&#39;m going to post my dreams from the last few weeks that I&#39;ve written down, and then clean up my DJ and revise some entries.  Actually, almost all of my entries.  Also maybe fill in a few entries I&#39;ve left out or sparse in detail.  Hopefully it should take me this evening and not much more.

First dream:

circa 24 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Fantasy Dream
Title: "Angels and Demons"

This dream starts off at my house.  My current house.  I&#39;m in the backyard, and can somehow see onto the street - but it&#39;s more like the dream is in the third person.  It seems that something has hapopened like LOST or Prison Break (TV series) and that a character, a dark hooded guy, has escaped.  Or, I freed him.

An older grey-haired man with a widows peak and blue eyes is on the road outside, watching and hunting the hooded guy in my backyard.  The hooded guy skulks off through the bushes and onto the street, walking up the road to a house with a ramp (not there in real-life).  HE walks in the door of this house and the scene changes.

Still in the third person, a disembodied camera from above, gthe scene is now Mecca at prayer time, with the big black rock platform and throngs of worshipping muslims.  The black rock is rectangular and HUGE, and a third character, a black-robed preacher is speaking in some arabic language to the crowd, like a sermon.  Through the crowd, the hooded escapee guy from my backyard shoulders through, and half-jumps half-flies onto the stage.  HE pulls out a sort of mini-bazooka looking device, black, and points it point-blank at the preacher&#39;s head.  HE shoots, and a sort of thick grappling hook flies into the preacher&#39;s head and explodes.

But tghe preacher&#39;s head grows back, like the evil Mummy from the mummy movies or like Victor in Underworld.  His head is half-skull half-zombie half-human, and his hood has disappeared.  This preacher now has eyes of fire and is glowing red - he&#39;s definitely a demon of some sort.

Now the cool thing happens.  The slightly built grey-haired man shoulders through the crowd and they part around him.  With a gesture of his hands, he looks at the sky, and massive, three or four meter long, glorious grey and white and blue wings unfold from his body.  He is simply glowing with power, and I can feel it - like a powerful aura or something.  He flies onto the stage and pushes over the hooded guy from my backyard, and confronts the evil demon preacher.  The dream ends there.

circa 24 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Romantic Dream
Title: "Cluedo Dormitory Handholding"

This dream was weird and quite nice, for a reason I can&#39;t quite figure out.

I&#39;m in what is somehow a cross between the house in the bordgame Cluedo and a unisex school&#39;s boarding dormitary.  There&#39;s a kind of game going on, and I&#39;m in the boy&#39;s dorm listening to the other boys talk about how many points they&#39;re going to score.

The dormitory is seperated into male and female sleeping quarters.  The "Game" is apparently played by having sex with as many girls as possible.  In this dream, the boys and girls, myself included, are ages ranging from 15-18, approximately.

I don&#39;t want to play the game, so instead a girl, blonde, young, pretty, sneaks into my dorm and hops in my bed.  Instead of "scoring" we just lie in bed smiling at each other and holding hands.  It was nice, actually - quite an innocent dream.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

circa 25 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Cadillac Truck Espionage"

Dream starts with a view from the front of what appears to be a bright red cadillac with silver trims.  There&#39;s ridges in the bionnet where the headlights stick up.  Then the camera pans back and I see there&#39;s actually three sets of ridges on each side, and the vehicle is much bigger than it looks.  In fact, it&#39;s a TRUCK.  It stops somewhere and the camera changes to a wider view.

Third person camera is of a shipping yard with shipping crates.  A team of Commadoes like the Peacekeeper commandoes from Farscape (awesome TV series).  Somehow I know that one of the commadoes, a female, is working for me.  The commandoes are Ghosts, and can "ghost" through the crates to see what&#39;s inside/  They do so to one crate, and there&#39;s shelves inside.  On the shelves are myriads of weird futuristic gadgets.  There&#39;s one which is kind of orb-like and glowing green that I want so I tell the female peacekeeper (let&#39;s call her Aeryn Sun) to grab it.  Aeryn grabs it and sneaks out.

31 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Dead then Revival"

I&#39;m sitting somewhere on the phone talking to Sally.  She&#39;s scared.  Then the view sqitches to third-person and I can see her.  She&#39;s a corpse, dead.  Pale, cold to the touch (firstperson cameraa once again now).  I am then speaking on the phone to her again, and tell her not to call the doctor because he won;t arrivew in time.  People come to look at Sally because she&#39;s a corpse, but I wave at them to try to get them to go away.

I rush around the house trying to find ingredients to make a cure for her with, but can&#39;t find them.  Sally is getting upset and panicked so I try to talk her through describing her symptoms so I can do a diagnosis, butr it&#39;s hard because she&#39;s so upset and incoherent.

1ab141b74b53af06fca8a9dd9fa1f7f210be68f7

31 - December - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Cylon Smiths"

This dream is a cross between Battlestar Galacitca and The Matrix.  I&#39;m in a cylon warehouse somewhere, and everything is apocalyptic and panicky.  I&#39;m running and hiding from two Cylon Centurions, who at some point morph into Agent Smiths and chase me.  They make another guy a smith but somehow this other guy is able to maintain some of his personal ideantity in secret.

3 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Romantic Dream
Title: "Crush in Cabin"

I&#39;m at the beach in this dream, in the cabin.  Diana has a crush on me - she&#39;s slim, mousy, but cute.  She comes into the cabin, where I am, and talks to me.  She&#39;s wearing a black top and a black miniskirt, and a few other things.  A few buttons on her top are undone.  I&#39;m talking to her about flatting, and she tells me that if I want, I can move into her house and live in the basement.  The last thing I want to do because of her family and living in a basement, so I make a few excuses and try to evade the issue.

Her father Tom comes in and goes apeshit but I explain to him that the buttons missing on Diana&#39;s blouse were lost because of bullrush, and I didn&#39;t rip them off.  Later, I&#39;m trying to hunt Diana in an iunderground 3-level carpark, but can&#39;t find her.

ef5bf7f71153d2fb060d5aa790e458bfa97bcab2b564a64161  e08dbb7b3e5906c86dce115198b1f5a4b3b75342a7a3f6d2d7  cb6547ba3edbffc9d0530416c43daad776615ad2a828a2b75a  e8f4b9b2bd2ec389f71f2484cd2b886611132193a9866048f1  d6cc2c71056b3c70f700afe79ef9f8f66894472db308e8c290  e9114ef2edb9b03bee85ce4f49096edc6a7259de2140267732  0a56ce3b63b0c981e8ce3db1e11d8efe83e30b956376e7037d  2e16bdf1205972c3afea3beb0dcab7556300f690e014def1af  b83f2c0fb054e5f28583fa921cdc8c9da90078fb8febdfa775  c4e8b0ae9000b736c73364f83bba6fe37bd4c6c83bf9fbd363  35c6bbf15c40f74594c78669b025d3c24464d33e

4 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Aeryn Sun in Markets"

I barely remember anything about this dream - I watched Farscape last night.  It consisted of Aeryn Sun, complete with gun, strolling through an alien market.

5 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Boy Racer Car"

Can&#39;t remember anything about this dream save that Betty, a friend, drives up to my house in a black boy racer car like Gary&#39;s friend Harry&#39;s girlfriend&#39;s, with pink seats and everything.  She wants me to go on a ride or something.  There&#39;s also something about her parents involved in this dream, though I haven&#39;t met them in real life.

ba8f1f0593af10b608ec19fef9d5ed2b879fcf822519252f56  a2fa6dc336067d3c464cbc2a5bdac4f39c1435006b0af3612b  dd007c038e4498cd913afecb4c0dcfad5ddc6df7d32d0a4420  0eb21bd86f4ce48eb1d9923ed1a220ccc134370713956b1aa2  feb4a9ea497ae996c3f9c4fa18c9c4adb353e885389adbec21  ff249d3ea142f33c00171d7cd07e79de3d573949c192b60113  a879f924767fe13740991ab8fc9db0850c9f3b79e1c160ee96  6a7550940add1c39fc4deff3ec

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Two dreams last night, but I can only remember one in any detail.

9 - January - 0730 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Icecreamshop Recognition"

Fanny, a onetime friend, a largeish girl with sort of emo clothes, is working in a shop somewhere.  Selling ice-cream or something.  I&#39;m with mum and mum buys something from Fanny and walks away.  Then I recognise that the woman is Fanny.  Originally the woman isn&#39;t Fanny, but then when I decide she is, it&#39;s almost as if she turns into Fanny.

430f27b69221e5e66971bdaf34b6edf18ad29efb7a310e

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Two dreams from the last few nights - my recall is shockingly bad at the moment due to lack of sleep and late nights.

?? - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Anxiety Dream
Title: "Flying Low"

Talking to somebody, they point to my crotch and say my penis is showing.  I look between my legs to find myself oddly wearing boxers.  My boxers have no button on the fly, and so my "equipment" is sticking out.  Flaccid, not that that matters.  It&#39;s also... uhhh... shaved.  Bald.  Like, the penis and balls.  (Remember: Yes)  I remember blushing profusely and being terribly embarassed.

This next dream was super-cool.  For the past week I&#39;ve been watching all the DVDs from all four seasons of the Farscape Scii-Fii series and also have been constructing a fantasy in my head where I&#39;m in the TV show and Moya, the living cargo ship is in trouble and I capture Talon and genetically enhance his grown, making him a massive Leviathan dreadnought.  So I think this was like a type of Dream Incubation.  It worked, though I didn&#39;t MEAN to incubate it.

Success with Dream Incubation - very interesting, and a first for me.

?? - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Scii-Fii Dream
Title: "Super Red Leviathan"

The scene is third-person viewed, the background is a plain black starscape with white stars.  Nothing special.  There&#39;s a fleet of Leviathans and other ships, that reminds me vaguely of Battlestar Galactica.  Moya is there, and alongside her is a massive redf and black ship that sort of looks like a catamaran or like the Heavy Cylon Raider from battlestar galactica, except it&#39;s way bigger.  It towers above moya in height, and is flying from the left to the right, behind and past moya.  It&#39;s very impressive.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, after taking some (read: too much) B12 last night, I got a fair bit of recall.  Lots of detail, though I&#39;ve since lost some because of not writing the dreams down.  Here&#39;s the two I remember:

17 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Pumpkin Soup Leakage"

Billy and Betty are over, along with some other people.  Mum&#39;s cooking for them and I&#39;m making the entre - pumpkin and nertaciam soup.  (Nerstaciuyms are a type of orange flower that grow as a weed but are edible and have a mustard flavour, in real life)  I&#39;ve just finished cooking the soup and I taste it - it&#39;s very nice.  I put it in a bowl and piut it over the waste disposal.  But then I realise the bowl has a massive hole in the bottom.  And SLOOOOOP the soup spills out and down the sink.  None is left&#33;  Just a pupkin-coloured soup ring around the inside of the bowl.  I start to panic - all the work I&#39;ve put into that soup, GONE&#33; 

0cd54255f29a34328710369991208d578852b3c2a47cb0032d  e8e71bca616aba749ba442

17 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Brain Tumor"

This dream was quite disturbing.  I&#39;m with Vivienne somewhere, and she&#39;s looking weird.  I ask her if she&#39;s still mad at me for the thing she was mad at, but she says she isn&#39;t.  She says she is dying, and has brain cancer.  She looks the way she normally does, I think, except depressed.  More happens in this dream, I think I go somewhere else and talk to someone about her condition, but I can;t remember.  This dream was originally fairly long, too.

395e0e98c328274b18d2942c7896f9f2f4df8f3d6644

----------


## The Blue Meanie

18 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "M&Ms and Gobstopper"

A massive gobstopper is in my mouth.  I think I picked it up from a plate with four of them.  It&#39;s one of the ones you used to be able to buy from the Beachfront store at the beach but that you can&#39;t now.  They change colour when you such on them, like they have layers.  Anyway, I&#39;m sucking on it, and then I take it out of my mouth to look at it.  I forget what colour it has changed to, but at this point somebody advances towards me proferring in their palm what looks to be a handful of slightly-sucked red M&Ms.  I take them and pop them in my mouth.  They taste chocolatey.  Duh.

4c37e7c86dcc9a7218c829a9a298fe2dc52f7bf09946

19 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "CaleaShopping and Annoying Supermarket Girl"

In this dream I&#39;m shopping for a bong, and some Calea Zachetenichi, and some Salvia Divinorum.  I walk into Sharkies, a sort of drug paraphenalia shop.  It looks more like a library though and is really quiet.   As I come in I see the girl wporking at the counter is that annpoying westie girl from the Remuera supermarket I used to go to when I was flatting.  Let&#39;s call her Wanda - I forget what her real name is.  At first I go over to a case and wait till the shop is empty, and then I nod surreptitiously at Wanda, so that she&#39;ll take me into the back room and sell me some Salvia.  (Even though it&#39;s actually legal here, it;&#39;s not in this dream)

She doesn&#39;t.  So instead after a while I go up to the counter to ask about salvia, but instead she questions me about Gertrude, and asks if she liked me but I didn&#39;t like her.  Wghat she was saying wasn&#39;t entirely true, but I was panicking and wondering how the hell Wanda knew about Gertrude.  I end up saying "It&#39;s complicated&#33;" and refusing to give a more complete answer.

14b8059a926616dc4aad328fbba95496e8f45e965abd

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Wow.  Okay.  I woke up thismorning thinking I didn&#39;t remember any dreams, which was no suprise after having lots of food and wine last night at mum&#39;s dinner party.  But then when I got to the computer I realised I had a MASSIVE supervivid extra-long dream last night.  It was quite fantastic.  I must have gotten REM rebound.  Also, I did a WBTB, which must have helped.  Here&#39;s what happened: (Some of this has sexual content, so please excuse it)

21 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "BeachVille Island Adventure"

This dream takes place on a very strange island, which is sort of like a combination of Rarotonga or Fiji or some other pacific island, and also the beach that I and my extended family go to.  Let&#39;s call the island BeachVille.  The island is covered in thatched-roof primitive huts, and the rooves are brown.  There are lots of "ups and downs" in the terrain of the island, and it&#39;s almost like a combination of sand-dunes and a swamp.  There&#39;s a few pools and mini-lakes or oasises as well, surrounded by trees.  It&#39;s night-time for the first part of this dream, I suspect because it isn&#39;t as vivid.

Anyway, I believe I start off in a forest.  Eliza and I are there, and we&#39;re making out and having sex.  It&#39;s a position where I&#39;m sitting up and she;s on top of me, sort of like a cradle almost.  I get dissatisfied and we move, walking all over the island, thewn sitting down when we reach an appropriate place and start having sex again.  This continues until we end up having sex by a pool on a lightly-wooded slope.  A boy sees us and points, and Eliza runs off.

I run after her, and come to a path that looks like the path to the cellphone tower at the Beach.  Except instead of being gravel cut into the mountainside, it is instead like a suspended wooden boardwalk that runs up through the mountains, like something from Myst.

I look up at a mountain down which the boardwalk travels.  It&#39;s hard to explain, but the boardwalk path travels up the mountain strangely.  It stops every now and then and goes into a sort of outhouse huilding, obviously meant as a rest shelter.  The boardwalk emerges further up in the shacks.,  The path winds up the hill, very steeply, and these shacks are placed so that they overhang the path below them, protecting walkers from rain.  As I get closer, I wonder that the path is not completely protected, and I begin to draw up a blueprint in my mind of what additions to the boardwalk would have to be made so that the entirety of the path is covered by overhanging flaps of the path above, and thus dry and rain-free.

I teleport here to the path.  The path looks ,more real now, more like the cellphone tower path at The Beach.  Eliza is running away from me, and she is surrounded by a group of younger children of around about 12 to 16, some of whom might be my cousins.  I begin to run uphill to catch up with her, but then she mounts a bike and starts cycling away.  Another kid, I THINK Billy, about 16 years old, gets a smaller bike and cycles after her.  I decide to try and catch up and run after her, but she&#39;s too fast.  the path forks and I take the other fork, hioping it&#39;s a shortcut.

At this point I begin to exercise some non-lucid dream control, and I make it so that the path I&#39;m on doubles back and goes over the path Eliza is on, like a bridge.  I rubn over the bridge and jump on it onto the path below.  I walk up to the end of Eliza&#39;s path, which is like a cul-de-sac roundabout.  A group of kids are there, picking flowers and they tell me they are making natural breakfast cereal out of herbs.  I distinctly remember smelling lavender, and watching one girl put cloves into a cereal bowl.  I see jars of herbs, including cloves, jasmine, lavender, basil, etc, and I begin to think how nice it would be to make my own spice-herb cereal.  Then I shake my head and return to reality, and look for a way out of the cul-de-sac.  I see stairs downwards, and climb down them onto another path.  By this time Eliza is far gone.  Instead, something else happens.

The dream changes perspective, and seems to be focussed around a toy ship I have obviously made out of bamboo, flax, and driftwood.  It&#39;s a catamaran sort of.  A group of sea creatures on the ground are trying to escape a predatior, so I help them into the cabin of the toy ship and put them in the sea (I&#39;m by the beach now) and they escape.  The sea creatures included a few strange white gooey sea-snail type things, a blue tortoise who fitted onto the back of the ship and acted as an outboard motor, and a crab and some fishies.  I saved them.  Yay&#33;

2bcec0f0fbb01c31055421e2e5d5e3a129ff345409c87a9690  a9f863d8ef5a8d9bd5c3b4b791a0a82270

The dream ends there.  That was one of the most vivid, surreal, and long dreams I&#39;ve ever had.  Not lucid though.  :Sad:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, last night&#39;s dreams: I got two decent length dreams, quite suprised I remembered them, actually.  I think I&#39;m slowly trying to recover my dream recall.

22 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Ferrarri by Night"

It&#39;s night in the open country, and I&#39;m in a big car with mum driving.  The terrain is like the drive down to the beach - lots of flat road, but also lots of hills and winding roads in some parts.  The car we are in is sort of a big tank car, like a Mercedes, but it changes halfway through the dream into a red ferrarri.  I&#39;ll tell you when that happens.  Anyway we are driving down this road, mum is driving and i&#39;m navigating, and we are looking for a left-hand turning.  Of course I&#39;m on the left passenger seat looking for this turning.  I see something that looks like it but is not, and tell mum.  She gets angry that I got it wrong.  A few seconds later I see the correct left turn - it&#39;s wide and out in flat terrain, and I tell mum but she somehow misses it, ignores me, and drives right past.

I ask mum to let me drive, but instead we stop at a petrol station that reminds me vaguely of a petrol station on the drive down to the beach.  We get out and I ask mum to get me a bottle of wine, as she;s going in to get beer.  Obviousy drinking and driving isn;t a big deal in the dreamworld.  She refuses, so I go in and buy my own bottle.  We return to the car, and mum starts driving again.  I start to realise that we passed the left turnoff a long time ago.  So now, the view switches to third person with the camera revolving around the car like in some sort of need for speed driving game.

It also gets videogamish.  I am in control, so I turn the car around.  But now I find the car is driving around a cliff code which is cambered so that the car can easily tip and fall off the cliff.  The car does so, and it floats and tumbles through the air like it;s made of polystyrene.  I try to control it but can&#39;t.  By this time I&#39;m typing on a keyboard and controlling the car with it.  The Ferrarri (By now it;&#39;s a red Ferrarri) is spinning and falling.  So, I type in a cheat code (forget what it was) and manage to make the car fly.  Mum is angry at me because I cheated.  Weird, because it&#39;s still in third-person like a videogame and Mum&#39;s still in the car.

22 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Bottled Psychoactive Substances in the Flat"

I&#39;m in a bedroom that seems similar to the one I was in when I was flatting, and the one beside it, the small one, belonging to Bob.  More like the small one actually.  Except, the house this room is in is two or three stories, and this is on the top story.  I&#39;m in the flatt with a pretty brunette girl, though I can;t remember what she looks like, though she reminds me vaguely of Betty.  She&#39;s slim but other than that I can;t remember.  We find a cardboard crate and open it, and inside we find a collection of strangely shaped and coloured flasks, all stoppered wityh labels on that say strange things I can;t read.  The liquid inside varies from flask to flask, but is all bright colours.

Somehow I know the liquid in these flasks is potions, magical psycho-altering potions that alter one;&#39;s state of mind.  The pretty brunette girl begins drinking them down like soft drink, and I keep trying to stop her, and at the same time figure out what each potion does.  I try to find a seducing potion or something that will make her horny, for obvious reasons.

But then, people come into the flat and walk up the stairs to the bathroom, and the brunette girl runs away.  I begin to panick now, because I don&#39;t want the people to find the brunette girl in the house.

7d38445e8a83cecbb4cb260a420f03016486df87fd4330124e  dcf1b07c19fa0e69e2d1b31f6edff8524dad6de9333d

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, now I&#39;m home, let&#39;s edit the notes I put dopwn thismorning into full DJ entries.

Also, because of recent events I&#39;m comprehensively editing my DJ and encrypting sensitive information, all names and place identifiers, andthing that could get me in trouble.

23 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Sunshine Hills"

I&#39;m in the car driving down to the beach.  While this dream is not very long or detailed, it is EXTREMELY vivid.  The sun is so bright, and we are driving towards it.  It&#39;s nearly at its zenith, but is slightly onm an angle and shining down through the windscreen.  It&#39;s a white-gold light, bright and HOT.  The air conditioning in the car is not on but the windows are down, and it&#39;s extremely hot and arid.  It&#39;s dry, not the crap humid temperature we have at the moment.  Mum is in the car, and we are driving up a hill and when we reach the top, we are looking down into Curvy Bay.  It&#39;s beautiful, the sun glistens off the crystal water, rough and uneven, and the township below seems almost lost in the lush greenery that, in real-life, is closely disappearing.  We drive down the steep hill into the town, the sun still shining through the windscreen.  Strange, because though the sun is bright and in front of us, we are not blinded.

334b6bcb78c2214a237744be09fd84dbb0167033cece37acde

23 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Signature Tattoos"

In this dream, I get tattoos.  But more than that, I&#39;m buff - I&#39;m fit, muscled, and have pecs and abs and well-defined back muscles.  I have gone into a tattoo parlour and gotten tattoos.  I have a tattoo on my stomach, on my chest, and on my back.  The tattoo on my chest is a very fine, scrawled signature that looks remarkably like my own.  I can&#39;t remember what the tattoos on my midsection and upper back arew, but I;&#39;m angry at the tattooist because he&#39;s tattooed his own signature on my chest.

23 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Pedophile Abducter and the  Orphanage"

This dream is cool, because of how it finishes.  The dream starts when a priest somehow abducts me and sends me to an orphanage not unlike the nunnery from The Magdalene Sisters.  It&#39;s basically filled with children being abused.  I somehow escape and jump over a gate and run away.  I find myself in a carpark of a church.  The priest comes towards me, the paedophile dude.  Somehow I pull out some sort of gun, and shoot him.  He goes flying back like he&#39;s been hit by a shotgun, and I shoot him a few more times for good measure.

23 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Herb Garden at Beach"

This dream is actually very vivid, and it may have occured after the "Sunshine Hills" dream.  I&#39;m at the beach, and there are a bunch of tents set up.  I&#39;m in Dad&#39;s tent except that it is green.  Angus is there, and he&#39;s making a garden outside his tent.  I get competitive and try to make a herb garden in the awning of my tent.  I spend about three minutes rushing around the section trying to get water, planterboxes, and herbs.  I get very frustrated and hot because it&#39;s still very very hot and arid like in the "Sunshine Hills" dream.

d39ed1b76a003d68c72992a74a5872387b9bc2d6

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, I got a couple last night despite not getting enough sleep.

26 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Bussing to Uni"

I walk up to bus stop but its a different bus stop than what I use - I get on the bus, its going other way around the cycle than Link, and it&#39;s twostage.  I get out a huge fistfull of coins and put it on the cointable thingie by the bus drive.  I know its too much, but I leave it there anyway and walk to the back of the bus.  But the bus is much wider and has more seats so I have to stand, even though there are empty seats.  I don&#39;t know why I have to stand.  There are people on the bus and I think I MAY talk to them.  The bus reaches halfway and we decide to take a halfhour break.  Dunno why, we&#39;ve only been on the bus a short while.  I get off the bus (in newmarket) and then walk down the road and back to the bus,  It&#39;s not half an hour.  The bus starts again and I get to uni, go to the commons, mum is there and I end up talking to her about a film I have to make.  Lord knows why, because I don&#39;t have to make a film and never will have to in real-life.

26 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Hilltop Temple"

This dream is vivid, surreal, and weird.  I&#39;m on side of hilltop pondering the nature of hilltop paths and how, no matter how high on hill, they always appear to be on the edge of the hilll but then realise it&#39;s because the hills are sloped.  Sounds weird, I know. The path is winding through long grass sort of like northead, can see bay below, so I walk up hill and get to the top.  At the top there&#39;s a sort of pre-roman pagan temple with an altar made out of big stone blocks, like ancient porous but heavy stone.

I move two to the die and behind them is a face block carved out of the same stone.  There&#39;s a bigger block in front of it and I press it down like a button and the face slides forward onto it, and flame jets shoot up behind face.  Then other people enter the temple, robbers or something, with machetes and guns.  They&#39;re bandits and capture me and are going to kill me when the leader comes along and says they won&#39;t kill me because they&#39;re nice bandits, or because I klnow something useful,  Can&#39;t remember which.  Anyway, they eventually fade away in the dream and I escape by running down hillside.

The dream turns into a computer game for a few moments where I have to click the sides of the screen and me, as a character, walks off to the next scene, like in Syberia the adventure game.  I make a few wrong turns but eventually escape and the dream goes back to first person.  I run down hill and end up in a hilled valley, sprawling, like something from the Elder Scrolls: Oblivion.  I walk around and there&#39;s a radar in front of me showing three red dots.  I wonder what the red dots are so I go to one, and seeing a man in the distance I somehow teleport up to him.  He tells me that the three dots are some sort of magical stuff I have to get, but before he gives em this one I have to do something and chop down this big-ass tree.  The tree is massive and looks ancient and has roots.  So I pick up an axe and add it to my inventory (lame I know) except now I am moving slow because I picked up armour and other stuff too.  I cut down the tree.

Then the man tells me I have to kill the Cheshire Cat.  There&#39;s a big yellow cartoonish cat in front of me now, so I hunt him down iup a hill and kill him.  He doesn;t have many hitpoints so that&#39;s easy, but he moves fast.  The old guy is angry at me because I chased the cat up a hill, which I wasn;t supposed to do.  So then,  here are these floating purple and red orbs, like will-o-the-wisps, which I have toi kill so I pull out a bow and arrow and start shooting at them but I&#39;m not very good with the bow and so the arrows miss.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

A few entries from 28/1/07 (Will edit after DJ is fixed to make them better)

28 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Chocolate Icecream Sticks Better"

Me and some other people are at Beachfront buying icecream.  Harry buys a wafflecone, I get one too with Goody-goody-gum-drops, but then discard it in favour of a double cone.  The discarded waffle cone is left melting on the stack of empty cones.  I look at the available flavours, see that most are some sort of chocolate.  The serving woman tells me I should get a sticky chocolate flavour as the base to hold other scoops on.  I get Choc Fudge.  

c337e82f191c40df921be7c3e1a59a48e1406e8bce77ba7108  03a50d96cdd8ea9462093547f0b7df356439958371a7bf3fb8

28 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Short length // Standard dream
Title: "Roof Arch Soup"

I&#39;m at my old house, the modern one with the bridge, and for some strange reason, I&#39;m drinking soup.  This is extremely weird, because this house must be from.. man, I dunno, maybe 8 or 9 years ago&#33;  It has NEVER popped up in my dreams before.  The inside is modern with cream walls.  I happen to be in my bedroom on the top floor.  Someone else is visiting.  In this dream, the roof arch is very prominant, like it&#39;s steeper.  It feels very weird to be back her after all these years, and I&#39;m suprised I didn&#39;t become lucid.  I think the person visiting is female, and brings me the soup.  The green-white striped sofa is there, on the landing, like it was all those years ago.

e83e45f0f60e0b10e5a8e20e2ae19b5285f7c0d1f6b46b080a  f0061c47a3f16759a54da791784e

28 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard dream
Title: "Feminist Beautician Conspiracy to Take Revenge Upon Mankind"

I&#39;m going to to the beauticians with mum, though why, I dunno.  I&#39;m getting my leg waxed, and by the time one leg is half-waxed, there are wax pads on back of my neck for some oddball reason.  The woman, who looks like Agnes, a 55-ish year-old family friend, tells me that waxing my neck is to take away the curly tangly hairs on back of neck.  The two women (there are two now, like Kath and Kim from Oz TV) leave me in room for ages, and so I get impatient, and I leave the room and I hunt them down in the hospital place just as they are leaving to ask why they didn&#39;t finish the job.  After fumbling for an explanation, they say that it is to get back on men for making women wax, and that they&#39;re making me wait just out of spite.  They&#39;re outside a pair of doubledoors, the side entrance, and they just waltz off leaving me really confused.

50f64a817debb0696834457c48ac66dc61d6b88ec0b7da3986  d3285102f6a8ab858d3cbb2dc24b72ec27629edbccf02032d5  185d

----------


## The Blue Meanie

31 - January - ???? // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Zombie-Syst Lumpy Leg"

I&#39;m sitting on a chair.  Where, IU do not know.  the single most vivid thing in this dream is my leg.  It is strong and muscled, moreso than usual.  The calf.  But, it&#39;s covered in these round systs, bulges, like mozzie bites.  It&#39;s surreal.  It&#39;s COVERED in these things.  No idea why, I remember being quite uneasy.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Used bwgen and had a number of dreams last night.

1 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Scii-fii Dream
Title: "Farscape Morph in the Icecave"

I hover between being Chrichton and Stark from Scii-fii show Farscape in this dream.  Chrichton is stuck in an icecave like Soth from star wars.  Stark somehow does an acrobatic thing where he flips and swings into the canyon and the icecave to save Chrichton.  The two get stuck in the cave and are going to die, so they "merge" and there is a lot of light, and it ends up with a superpowerful half-chrichton half-stark emerge from the cave.

1 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Bus Detour"

I take the bus to university but it goes on a different route.  There is a woman on the bus I am looking at.

1 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Academic Journalist"

I get a job in an academic journal that has "split off" from a larger journal, and is very radical.  I end up writing reviews or an article.

1 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // DV Dream
Title: "I get Lucius Banned"

I complain about Lucius because he did something bad on the forum.  Weird, because he didn;t in real life and is a cool guy.  But seeker BANS him and everybody is angry at me for getting him banned.  :&#39;(

----------


## The Blue Meanie

2 - February - 2:30 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Syberia Bookstore and Sexual Manners"

I find mysself in a crowded, surreal multi-level bookstore that looks like something out of the old video game Syberia, a fantastic story-adventure game.  PLAY IT if you haven&#39;t.  It&#39;s like an interactive storybook.  There is the old woman from University Short Loan Desk at the counter, and she tells me they are having a winter book sale.  It is cold outside and snowing.  Weird, because it;s summer in real life.  And it never snows here anyway.

I walk through the book store looking for a copy of the Mabinogian amoung other things, and notice lots of old books that for some reason in my dream I associate with Dad.  The science guy in my hiostory class, with the beard and glasses, looks like a nerd, finds me and suprises me, and then the dream switches to him talking to me about "sexual manners" and dating advice.  The dream switches to outside a factory and we are getting in a van.  I give him Mitz&#39;s phone number so she can give him dating advice.  LOL, weird.  It;s funny how mitz showed up randomly in my dream.

2 - February - 2:30 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Interest in the Orient"

I&#39;m in my History paper at summer scool in a tutorial sitting accross from the lecturer, Bess, and she askes me about my essay topic.  She tells me that Richard Burton, the subject of my essay, isn;t the only one ionterested in the Orient.  She;s making a subtle reference to Raylee, and indian girl, sitting next to me who I have a crush on.  I reach under the table and squeeze Raylee&#39;s thigh and she laughs and blushes.  I say "I don;t know WHAT you&#39;re talking about, Miss" to Bess, with a wide grin on my face.

87d2655cdc09db13c0b47dd612e061831e7171e2fb3cca4ab0  b266b6649e2133cc86498f848223e8b331a90dfdfa

Ahhhhh.  Happy dream.

----------


## Gez

Glad to see the return of this dream journal

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, another one last night.

3 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "She cooks for me"

I&#39;m at Shaiyah&#39;s house, she is cooking for me.  I have never been tio her house in real-life, and it looks like my own.  I am in the kitchen talking to her.  About her cooking - she is making curry I think, it smells wonderful.  I grab her around the waist as she leans over the counter, and I press up against her.  I am pressed up against her back, and I can feel the friction - it&#39;s exciting.

17f70e0139f3bc0494d47a632e87ba991c5db5c64b94d7653d  11

----------


## Faken

Very nice and some of them confusing and other are weird , i want to hear more some of them are really good.  hope the next dream is good as the some of the rest.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

5 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Cut-offs"

I&#39;m in a house somewhere that reminds me vaguely of my dad&#39;s bach at our beach.  Irene Is there.  Someone, perhaps Irene, is wearing weird jean cut-off pants and a strange loose nighty t-shirt thing.  Like nightware.  I donno.  I have no idea what happens in this dream.

6 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Pendropping"

I&#39;m in class sitting in seats, and I drop something.  Irene is there, sitting next to me, and when I bend over to pick what I dropped up from the ground, a pen I think, I end up leaning over her lap, and I can smell her.  Her hair specifically.  It&#39;s nice, longer than it is in real life.  I touch her, around the waist I think., or my head might bump into her while I&#39;m leaning.  She doesn;t seem to mind.

a419efd6bd9e5eb73475bb5b9a1e12d0809a54

6 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Cruise"

I&#39;m on some sort of boat with lounge outside, and trees, which is weird.  There&#39;s an inside bar, and I go there.  I forget the rest of this dream.

7 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Joint Paper"

This one is something about being in a shop or supermarket and buying stuff, including papers for rolling Calea/Salvia joints, and a moro bar, and some other stuff I can&#39;t remember.  It was an odd collection of things and I remember thinking that to myself as I ran around the  aisles looking for it all.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

13 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "BMW Accident"

I&#39;m in a car, driving, to the beach I think.  I back up the sloping drivewauy with dad in the car, and somehow manage to scrape the back of a bmw car which is up there for some weird reason, so the owner comes out and sues us.  It&#39;s like &#036;5000 and I don&#39;t have enough money, in the dream it would be 500 a month interest and there&#39;s no way I can pay, I try to get dad to pay.  The figures don&#39;t add up in this dream and it&#39;s silly.

13 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Beach Refugee"

I&#39;m at the beach, and somehow I know that Bill and Jake are going to buy the flat/bach next door, which is stupid because it&#39;s not for sale in real life.  I have a tent, and am going to put it down except dad says no - it needs to dry and he&#39;ll take it down once I&#39;ve gone.  The poles are broken, and the tent looks stretched.  Bill offers to let me sleep in bach next door that they will buy, but I say that I prefer my tent.  Even though it&#39;s broken.

79edb9772b80334de9fc871851e20efad3fbb574a92758575d  5a9c25b366

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had a few the past few nights but lost them due to not recording them.

17 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // Standard Dream
Title: "USANA Shakes go Off"

In this dream, mum chucked my USANA shakes in the bin because they were "off".  I remember being really pissed off at her, and I almost got lucid at one point.  :Sad:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, for the first ime in a week, I remembered some dreams. 

24 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "A+ Result Tent Delivery"

The first was me getting the results from my last essay.  A girl came into my house... actually, I think I was in a tent - and read out my results for my various assessments.  The essay got an A+, but with a "little" plus, the girl said.  This suprised me as in real-life, I handed in the essay late.  I asked her to read out the results again.  I have no idea what the "little plus" meant.

24 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Meeting Girls"

The second dream I cannot remember much.  It involved one or two girls, non-sexual, and I was meeting them or something.  It was weird.  I don&#39;t remember what happened, or who the girls were.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

25 - February - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Apeshit at mum"

I had a dream thismorning where mum came into my room.  I went apeshit at her for coming in without knocking.  This is so weird, because I went totally apeshit over a silly little thing.  And I wasn&#39;t doing anything in the dream, and usually aren;&#39;t upset at her coming in without knocking.  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey Blue...you showed up in a dream of mine last night. Check it out.  :smiley:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay.  Time to update this thing and get back on track.

04 - March - ???? // Lucid // High vividity // Long length // DILD
Title: "Young Girls at the Pool and Israeli Airstrikes"

I find myself in a semi-indoor pool, lucid.  Spontaneously, right from the start of the dream, though lucidity fades a bit towards the end.  Swimming in the pool, and sunbathing around it on beach loungers, are scores of young girls, a few of whom remind me of Tess.  Most of them look around 17-19, but a few are younger.  I start to lose lucidity about now, and I decide to try to get one of the girls to come somewhere private with me and do sexual things, so I single one out, she has brown hair.  I might stroke her waist and pull her close, I cannot remember.  I think to myself "It&#39;s okay, it&#39;s just a drean."  Alyss, an older woman, comes along, or someone that looks like her, and the scene switches to some sort of house.  I try to get rid of her, and talk to her and convince her to go away.

I do so and go back outside, except now I find myself in a stone walkway with a roof, sort of like an old church cloister, lowered and below the level of the pool.  I look outside and see ewhat looks liek a helicopter and hear noises overhead, like an air raid.  I begin to realise it&#39;s an air-raid.  There are explosions and rubble and the walkway gets blocked from both ends but I cannot run outside.  I somehow know the airraids and helicopters are Israeli.  Grrrrr.  Damned Israel.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

14 - March - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Kahlua Emo Drag to the Beach"

I&#39;m with Cathy on a road that reminds me of the one to my cousins&#39; farm.  I&#39;m with a group of friends going to get drunk, we&#39;ve just left the house.  I realise I&#39;ve forgotten alcohol so I run back to the house which looks like our bach at the beach.  I get two bottles of Corona and a bottle of Kahlua which is half-full.  I run back out to Cathy and give the Kahlua to her to carry.  The bottle swells until it is eventually nearly her height and she is dragging it, and she is having a lot of trouble.  This part of the dream is surreal.

Then from amoungst my group of friends, Fran steps out - she looks thionner than usual and is dressed in emo makeup.  She starts getting angry at Cathy and calling her an emo, which is ironic because she looks like an emo herself.  I step in and stand up for Cathy because she&#39;s getting quite upset.  I shoo Fran away and hug Cathy, who is crying a bit and clings to me.  It&#39;s nice and a bit sexual to feel her body pressed up against mine.

Later in the dream we find ourselves at the beach with thew (now back to normal size) bottle of Kahlua, and we are drinking and hugging and talking.

e6605961662756a5cb4ffd08cf79d4b7263c5d051a3e9df191  2c07bdaa7dacf45599fc7b6b8f4cb9327800

I also got a number of dreams on the night of the 16th but I only remembered one in any detail, the others faded because I didn&#39;t write them down.  :Sad: 

16 - March - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "I get a Siamese Kittie&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;"

This dream is so cute and soooooooooooooooo cool.  I am in a nice room with two sofas and soft carpet, and there is a little grey siamese kitten, he;s so cute, and he&#39;s walking around.  I somehow understand that in this dream he&#39;s mine.  I play with him and be careful to play with Taz, my current cat, too, to stop him from feeling left out.  I somehow get a cat measuring scale in the floor and measure Taz&#39;s weight in comaprison to the siamese kittie.  For some strange reason, the kitten weighs only slightly less than Taz, even though he is much smaller.

----------


## Pastro

"The bottle swells until it is eventually nearly her height and she is dragging it, and she is having a lot of trouble.  This part of the dream is surreal."

Damn makes you almost wish that actually happened, a bottle like that would cost a shitload.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Okay, WOW.  Had very clear dream recall last night, three dreams all with extremely high vividity.  I think it;s due to a combination of factors: getting more sleep, pracitising dream recall finally paying off, and probably mostly, a nice cocktail of B6 for vividity boost, B12 for memory, and a nice three joints of Calea for craziness.  The Calea only applied to the last dream though as I took it during a WBTB.

In any case, given practice, I think I&#39;m finally going to get my dream recall back.

21 - March - 0414 // Non-lucid // 100% vividity, real-life levels // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Taxi Gatecrashing"

I start this dream quite unvivid and vague, walking it what seems to be downtown of the city I live in.  I am walking downhill and the roads seem to be a lot thinner and closed in than they really are.  I decide I should go to the airport and catch a plane down south to see my friend Elle, who lives down there in the South Island.  But to do so, I work out in the dream, I need to catch a taxi to the airport.  I walk into a big warehouse that in the dream takes the form of a taxi stand.  The inside of the taxi stand is like a big set of steps, levelled driveways.  On each step is a taxi.  The dream here switches to third person for a few minutes and gets much more vivid, to almost real-life.  A group of taxi drives is standing at the back of the building talking, and they are talking and backstabbing against one of the taxi drivers.  They are talking about how he still has to get his mother to do his laundry.  Weird.  All these taxi drivers were Indian.  Racist stereotype I know, but even so, that&#39;s the dream.

The dream switches to first person again.,  I walk up to the taxi the guy the other drivers were talking about and talk to the guy and get in the right door.  He tells me I must get in on the other side.  I do so and find the step is a level lower than the door, and can get in much easier.  We start driving and drive out of the taxi stand.  At this point the dream gets very vivid.  It is night outside, and the driveway out of the taxistand/warehouse is thin and high walls on both sides.  There is a pole and a Lamborghini Diablo, yellow, in the driveway so the driver has to manourvre around the car, and we start driving.

We find ourselveson a dark road, like the road to the beach.  The driver asks me where I live, to start conversation - I tell him where I live, and say it&#39;s about 30-40 minutes&#39; walk away from the city, and that it is easy for me to get to the city to take a taxi.  At this point cars start passing us on the road and I look pout the window and through the mirrors.  The road is VERY vivid and everything is like real-life now.  We come up to a U-bend and a car comes up behind us, and overtakes us around the corner then turns in front of us and zooms off the road to a concealed driveway.  This freaks me out as we almost end up clipping the car and having a major accident.  At this point the driver is gettiong really annoyed at the traffic and when we come up to a dead end, he instead speeds up.

The road ends at a three-meter high barbed wire fence, it looks like the road has been blocked off by the military.  The driver speeds up and I start to panic.  We smash through the fence and enter some sort of compound with barracks and a watchtower.  There is another fence, an exit, and we are nearly there.  Suddenly from nowhere, an armed soldier wielding a big automatic rifle steps out and begins to fire at the moving taxi.  I panic and duck and get really scared.  Things get blurry and panicky, and I feel bullets rip into the car and then me, and the taxi veers off the road.  I somehow exercise some sort of dream control, non-lucid, and turn the bullets into poison darts.  I start to black pout anyway, and wake up about now.

adc9911fd4de4a40283550ffee247e399ca11c4592bfda8047  6bc74fa0d3

21 - March - 0414 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Anxiety Dream
Title: "Turd stuck halfway"

I think this dream happens before the previous one.  I&#39;m on a toilet somewhere, other than home, and am taking a poo.  Yeah.  Anyway this turn is rigid and hard, I&#39;m constipated.  And it&#39;s stuck... like... right in there.  You know?  Like half in half out.  Try as I might, I can;t squeeze it out.  It&#39;s like having a rod up my ass, very uncomfortable.  I get impatient and anxious.  Though not much else happens, this dream drags on a bit and lasts a while, and is very vivid.

21 - March - 0600 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Taz squirts something yuck"

This dream is kind of dodgy.  I am in my lounge and Taz (my cat) is there, along with a little kitten.  I am playing with the grey kitten, male, but playing with Taz too so he doesn&#39;t get jealous.  The dream switches to an urban scene, and mum walks out of a shop to the sidewalk and playes with taz and tickles his tummy.  Taz... shoots white stuff everywhere.  Out his penis.  Yah.  For some reason in this dream, mum thinks it&#39;s poo and I sort of do too.  Weird.  She walks in the shop and negotiates with the owner to borrow a mop to clean the mess up, but instead she gets a broom and towel.  Weird.  It seems to clean up the mess though.

NB: At uni now, and will enter the full entries when I get home, this is a placeholder post.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

This dream is from a few days back.  I&#39;ve had others too this last week, but haven&#39;t written them down.  Bad, I know.  This one is interesting though.

26 - March - 0414 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Surreal Dream
Title: "My Alien Spider Friend"

I&#39;m in my room or an office of some sort, sitting at a desk I believe.  The start of this dream is vague.  Out of the corner of my eye I see a greenish blackish thing that looks like a miniature Alien from the movie... um.  Alien.  Yeah.  It has the weird long head and everything.  As it walks closer, across the desk, I see it has six or eight long spindly angular green legs, with sharp claws like... like... like a weird alien spider with claws?  It looks incredibly scary.

But as it gets closer I realise it&#39;s an alien, but it;&#39;s a SPIDER.  And I like spiders.  So I let it crawl onto my hand.  It&#39;s legs weel prickly and sharp, like knives, but don&#39;t break my skin.  It is friendly, I think I even manage to talk to it about something.

Me and my new pet AlienSpider copyright 2007 Hasbro, have a talk about one of my soucins (can&#39;t remember who) and we eventually dfecide to get in the car and drive to the beach to find my lost cousin.  The AlienSpider also gives me a list of things it can eat, which includes bread, olives and some other things.  I try to find a jar with airholes to put the spider in, then try to find some olives, before realising we don;&#39;t have any because I ate them all.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Got two or three dreams last night, but only one I remembered.  It was odd, and due to not writibng it down (*sigh*, I know, bad Blue) I can only remember scraps.  But it was originally quite vivid.

2 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Cruise Ship Hunting"

I start off this dream driving to a pier by a docks in the country somewhere.  Vague at this point.  I get off the pier and board a cruise ship, finding, to my suprise, Dad and Pete, a family friend, there.  They&#39;re sitting on loungers outside the pool drinking pina coladas or something.  Weird.  I say hi and make my excuses to leave.  I end up wandering the corridors of the cruise ship looking for my friend, and Pete&#39;s daughter, Lynn, who is about my age and who, though very hot and recently single, I&#39;m not into at all -just don&#39;t think of her like that for some reason.  Anyway I end up searching the cabins for her, as Pete doesn&#39;t tell me where she is.  I don&#39;t think he knows.

b9af694c7afceec7ce18a2d66e92e3cac708e2890ff49b2b44  723e8819dedafb1414ba2727019a39b1425d5ac242136d

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Despite only 6 hours sleep or less, I still got a number of good dreams last night, very crazy ones too, two of which I remember in decent detail.

I should also mention that both of my dreams last night that I remembered were... well, they had a sort of "desolate" ambiance.  If that makes sense?  There were other dream characters, but both dreams felt I was running from something, and it was the end of the world, or else I was under siege.

3 - April - 0730 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Prince of Persia: Apocalypse Elevator"

I cannot remember the beginning to this dream - it may somehow connect on the back or front of the next dream, or fit in the middle, but I believe it was seperate.  The scenery is a sort of Lost City, ith ancient architecture with an Eastern bent to it.  The streets have arches over them with vines, like avenues, and the city seems deserted but still somehow alive.  The scene is bathed in a rich yellow-gold-orange light, I think it is sunset.  The whole atmosphere reminds me of something from Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time, or The Two Thrones (from the same series).

I am running through the streets, I think I may be carrying a scimitar (a type of curved Eastern sword, think Sinbad the Sailor) and am running from and fighting monsters - though I do not actually remember seeing any, I think they are Sand Monsters from the Prince of Persia games (yes, one of my favourite games ever)  who are hunting me.  I think I am the last person in the city, or left alive.

Then I run across a woman, still alive, and two children, both male I think.  They ask me to help them escape so I take her by the hand and run.  In a crevice in the wall, we find a sort of balcony that looks over a cliff.  This part of the dream was VERY vivid.  The crevice is actually a sort of elevator that climbs up and down the cliff in a kind of glass tunnel that clings to the cliff.  We ride the elevator-balcony down to a pier by the sea.

The pier is below the city, by a good two hundred meters at least.  A fair way down.  We are at the bottom of the cliff, and there is a sort of sunlit cavern under the city, sort of like the city is on a floating island.  The pier is a sort of floating stone platform of similar architecture to that of the city.  As we rode the elevator down, the sun is shining towards us, golden-orange.  It&#39;s like it&#39;s the last sunset of the world - very beautiful.  Like the level The Setting Sun from Prince of Persia: Sands of Time.

I leave the woman and her children on the pier and ride the elevator back up to the city.  I pull out my sword, and rush through the streets trying to find the enemy hunting me.  I have a sort of premonition that I will neither win nor lose a battle, nor indeed ever find my enemy.  It&#39;s like, time is slowing, and the world isn&#39;t about to wnd so much as... just sort of drift into eternity?  I believe this sensation is created because I start to wake and my dream "slows down".

3 - April - 0705 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Very long length // Scii-fii/Fantasy Dream
Title: "Buck Rogers: Space Pirate"

This dream is extremely vivid but at times surreal and dark.  One of my favourites actually, I&#39;m bummed I didn&#39;t write it down till like half an hour after waking, as I may have lost a lot of the detail and mixed up the chronology.  Like the last dream, this one has a very videogamish movieish feel to it, more videogame.  It reminds me of a mix between the old Buck Rogers game for Sega Megadrive, Freelancer, and also sort of Tomb Raider for some reason.

The setting is a very futuristic Scii-Fii world.  It begins with the vague idea that one of my friends, an interstellar space merchant (totally fictional, I never actually see this friend, only his spaceship) is going on a longhaul mission.  He has filled a ship full of goods and has decided to "sail" off to another galaxy to discover aliens and trade with them, and bring back exotic goods.  I know this intuitively, like he is talking to me through a phone in my brain.

My friend acts as a sort of inner voice or conscience throughout the dream, reminding me of what he is doing.  He is working in partnership with me, and continually reminds me that when he returns, in the far future (his journey might take 5 or 10 years), he will give me heaps of money and a big share of the profits.  I have no idea why - or what I contributed to this venture.

The actual visual part of the dream starts (everything prior to this is sort of jumbled thoughts and ideas that coagulate into the setting for a dream, sort of like a daydream).  My friend&#39;s spaceship sort of looks like a giant metal hot air baloon with solar panels.  It flies forwards through space when suddenly a huge spaceship, an alien/robot mothership, appears above it.  It is a flying saucer like from the new Doctor Who series&#39; Daleks, or like from Independance Day.  The robots inside, I intuitively know, are not Daleks, but instead some sort of minirobots.  An opening opens, ovular, in the underside of the saucer.  Like a kind of airlock.  somehow, the vacuum acts to drag my friends&#39; air baloon into the giant mothership.

Then I realise (or use dream control to change) that the ship that gets sucked in is not my friend&#39;s, but another random space-ship.  I sort of "cut" this alien abduction subplot from the dream.

At this point I consider putting myself in the dream, and do so.  (I seem to have some sot of subconscious understanding this is a dream - not lucid, but close to).  I fly off in my ship, which I imagine looks something like Serenity from the Firefly series.  My friend speaks to me in my head and says that I should npot try to make any money by pirating, as when he gets back, we will both be rich, and pirating in the meantime - somehow, he explains - will damage his venture or somehow cut me out of the profits from his longhaul freight venture.

I should add at this point that the Scii-Fii universe that this dream takes place in is purely Terran - it has only humans, no aliens, in that Aliens are not known to man yet.  Therefore my friend on the longhaul trip is being a pioneer and making first contact, and that is a reason, I think, why I decided to "cut" the Abduction by robots subplot out of the dream.

I find a deserted ship to pirate and board it.  I start searching the ship for goodies to pirate and cart back to my ship, when suddenly these holograms show up.  They are two-dimensional crappily-animated cardboard cutout people/aliens.  The dream shifts to Prince of Persia: Sands of Time for the combat part.  I pull out my trusty Scimitar from the last dream, above, and get to smacking up the holograms and cutting them down.  They don&#39;t even put up a fight - it&#39;s like they&#39;re a decoy.

I then run up a wall and climb through a passage until I get to a big cavernous place, sort of like a big underground stone place, a warehouse.  I start to realise that the Aliens are coming (dunno what they look like) and I give up trying to steal stuff.  I try to escape instead.  I have to grab one thing first, but it is locked in a box in the warehouse.  I grab the box and try to find the key to the tiny padlock.  The padlock is atiny and heart-shaped, like a cheesy Valentines Day necklace.  I pull out my keyring (from real life) and try to find the key, but only see my car keys.  (LOL. Pulling out my real-life keyring is funny somehow in this dream).

Instead I get frustrated and tear open the box with my bear hands, breaking the lock.  I grab whatever is inside and start running through corridors to escape the chasing aliens, who I never end up seeing.

----------


## Pastro

Holy, those two were awsome. You know you&#39;ve been playing to much prince of persia when.......  ::wink::

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Holy, those two were awsome. You know you&#39;ve been playing to much prince of persia when.......[/b]



Yeah.  No need to tell me, I know.  I&#39;ve played the first game like 6 times through in the past month, I&#39;m obsessed with it.

Anyway, I got a few dreams last night, but woke suddenly thanks to my alarm clock and my recall screwed up, only remembered one later when I was walking to uni.  Some... explicitness?  Not really sexual though.

3 - April - 0700 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Itchy Balls"

Pretty much what the title of this dream suggests.  I&#39;m walking somewhere and feel this horrid itching sensation between my legs, so I go home and sit down and take off my pants, and inspect my balls.  They&#39;re itchy and have this red rash on.  It&#39;s like a shaving rash, and I guess in this dream, I did in fact shave them, as they appear to be shaven.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I actually HAVE had had a few semiremembered dreams the past few days, but due to my bad habit of waking too fast, and with the use of an alarm clock, I&#39;ve managed to lose most of them.  I remembered one from last night as I was walking to uni, when I saw a little girl running down my road with her mum - she had a two front teeth missing, obviously baby teeth had come out, and she was grinning broadly.  The dream it reminded me of:

5 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Hillbilly Gap"

My friend *** in real life is going to have to get a tooth taken out and braces.  In this dream, she has had her tooth removed but hasn&#39;t yet got braces.  It&#39;s one of her front teeth, and she looks really cheesy and comical grinning broadly with her missing tooth.  Funnily enough, she doesn;t look anything remotely like she does in real life - in this dream, she&#39;s blonde for a start.  Weird.  Somehow though, I know that it is her...

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Randomly remembered another dream while walking home, without a cue.  Not sure what day it&#39;s from, or of most of the details.

? - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Impression
Title: "Arrested"

I&#39;m not sure about any of the details to or background of this dream.  I know that I am walking or involved in some group activity in an outside place.  Cops come along and point guns at me (weird, because cops in NZ don&#39;t have guns) and tell me to put my hands up.  I&#39;m terrified, never had a gun pointed at me or my life threatened by someone before.  I put my hands up and the cops get behind me and roughly handcuff me.  I think I get arrested for possession of something.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Two food/drink-related dreams last night.  Reasonably vivid but short and partially forgotten.

7 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Mum uses the olives"

I&#39;m in the kitchen making pesto.  I want to use the olives from the fridge to make an olive pesto in the mortar and pestle, but mum comes in, opens the fridge, grabs the olives, and starts chopping them up to put into a spaghetti sauce.  It seems like there are WAY more olives in the contaioner than it can possibly hold, and mum is making a mess chopping them up.

7 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Dream Fragment
Title: "Jumbo Red Wine Bottle"

Mum is drinking a glass of wine when I walk in the lounge.  I ask if I can have some of her chardonnay, but she tells me to grab my own bottle of cabernet-merlot from the pantry that I opened yesterday.  I do so only to find there is none left.  Mum walks over and from the top of the pantry, grabs a massive jumbo bottle of red wine, what type I do not know, but I wobnder because of the big size of the bottle, if it is bad wine.  Cheap.  But it appears to be a good bottle.  Yay&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

It&#39;s 5am now.  I&#39;ve just woken up from an incredibly disturbing but extremekly vivid and realistic dream.  So much so that I was freaking out when what happened, happened.

11 - April - 0400 // Non-lucid // Real-life vividity // Very long length // Standard Dream
Title: "Shootout Spectator"

I start this dream in a weird semi-open space outdoors.  There is scaffolding, and a massive cliff front in front of me.  Not a cliff, really... Okay, basically, it&#39;s a construction site in the middle of the city with high-rises all around, and in front of me is a tallish building, not a high rise, that has scaffolding up and down it.  The face of the building looks like a cliff.

I start by looking at the roofline of the building.  There are three or four people on the roof, and a few more on other parts of the scaffolding.  There are two policemen, one male and one female, in the construcrion yard.  They have guns, pistols, out and are pointing the guns at the roof of the building.  This is VERY unusual as cops in NZ don&#39;t usually carry guns.

They start shooting.

The action is hazy and realistic.  The gunshots are just "cracks" not bangs.  Can;t see any smoke.  The guys pon the roof fall down dead.  Just slumping.  I watch appalled from the ground.  I turn to a woman next to me and say "Whoa, police officers don;t carry guns here&#33;  What the hell is happening&#33;?" And she tells me it&#39;s a drugs related shootout.

After the action the two police officers walk towards us with guns holstered to make sure the crowd don&#39;t rubberneck.  The man is indistinct, but the woman is very vivid.  Maori or some race with darkish  light milk chocolate skin.  She&#39;s slick with sweat, attractive in a sort of magnetic but dominatrix way.  The weird thing is, on her top she;s wearing full clothes, and a bulletproof vest, very commando-style.  On her lower half, though... she&#39;s not wearing anything.  Her pubic hair is thick black and neatly trimmed into a triancle, and... her... lips, are just visible.  But she&#39;s very toned and well-muscled, like a female bodybuilder.  I quickly turn away and walk to my left.

I clime up into some scaffolding and begin to commando crawl along, sandwiched in a small spare between two planks.  I look to my right across the construction site, and see the two policemen standing by a row of dead bodies, all neatly laid out with their hands at their sides.  I wonder why they&#39;re so neatly arranged.

I then look through the scaffolding and see two girls that in this dream, I seem to know.  I call to them.  We chat about an upcoming test - apparently it&#39;s something to do with art or history.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Two dreams, one each the last two nights:

13 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Short length // Impression
Title: "Spear Melee"

Remember only the gist of this dream.  It was Neverwinter Nights 2 sort of thing, and contained a number of characters fighting in melee, including a guy with a spear and sword.

14 - April - 0800 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "Run Lola Run"

I named this dream because of its similarity in structure to the German film Run Lola Run.  In that, it has a standard beginning but more than one alternate endings.  It starts with me and my mate from Oz trying to pick up girls.  There&#39;s something to do with a chapel aisle as well.  There are two attractive twins, who we only see from the back.  I play a "Good" character in the dream, and this is where the dream gets neverwinter nights again.  Being good, I end up with no-one.  Like Nice Guys Finish Last thing again.

So I decide to play the whole dream through being "Evil".  This way I somehow end up with both twins.  No actual sexual content, which is odd, it&#39;s just more of a loose plot ending tied up badly.

----------


## Pastro

Ha, you call that recall? Your have no chance in our competition.

----------


## The Cusp

Twins... way to go&#33;  Run Lola Run was a wicked movie.

It&#39;s nice being able to reset dreams like that.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Pastro:  Haha, well considering the past five nights I&#39;ve either been drunk, stoned and/or sleep deprived, I think my recall has actually been pretty good.

Anyways, got two last night, one of which I forgot, another of which I remembered more as I focussed on it in bed and tried to remember it.  It was sci-fi themed.  (AH&#33;  Yay, I can actually say "Sci-fi" without it getting censored bvy DV now&#33 :wink2: 

15 - April - 0850 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Long length // Sci-Fi Dream
Title: "Battlestar Bugs"

This dream is all baed around Battlestar Galactica - the new reimagined series which is currently between seasons 3 and 4.  I start off in some sort of metal room like that of a battlestar.  This lead-up part of the dream is very foggy, but I have some sort of dramatic argument or discussion with someon about the fate of the ship.  It;s very melodramatic.

For the rest of the dream, the viewpoint switches to a revolving 3rdperson cam moving around the exterior of the battlestar as it flies through space.  Little spider-like robots, like the Replicators from Stargate SG-1, attack.  They can be seen crawling all over the battlestar and tryinmg to breach the hull and get inside.  First the battlestar tries spinning to spin them off, with minimal success.  It then tries blasting them with lazer turrets, with no luck.

Then I somehow convince Colonel Tigh to use the ship&#39;s "radiation shields" to generate like radiation to fry the metal critters.  So, the ship&#39;s hull turns bright glowing green and heats up, and the critters shrivel up and die.  The hull only turns green onm the sides though, and the critters that were on the underside of the spaceship climb up afterwards and are fine.  They have made a breach and are climbing in.  Not sure what happens after this.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Had a number of dreams the past two nights but have lost them due to bad DJing habits, except one that I remembered ex post facto.

17- April - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Anxiety Dream
Title: "Toothrot and makeup"

I&#39;m in the bathroom putting on mum&#39;s makeup (just foundation) and brushing my teeth.  (Hopefully) Needless to say, I don&#39;t usually do the first, and do the second often.  When I go to brush the back of my teeth, I see that the back of my bottom front teeth is rotting away.  Half of it&#39;s turned into rotting powderish stuff that comes away like plaster when I pick it.  It is horrible.  I think it;s actiually my teeth falling apart, rather than heaps of plaque.  My teeth are left usable but very thin.  I think to myself "Hey, that&#39;s okay, they must grow back surely" but I feel kind of worried here.

Had another dream the night before this that I remember was themed roughly around neverwinter nights 2, but cannot remember the content so I&#39;m not journalling it.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

My dream recall has been rubbish recently due to bad sleep patterns.  But last night I corrected that somewhat and got good recall, including two dreams, one of which was very enjoyable and left me feeling all warm and fuzzy.

22 - April - 0700 // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "Spaceships Landing"

I remember little from this dream NOW, but when I woke up, I had the whpole dream.  But it;s 11am now so I just ;left it to long before journalling it.  It involved a spaceship landing somewhere and hovering, and I either boarded or alighted.

22 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Romantic Dream
Title: "Cleric Romance"

This dream is pretty much themed around Neverwinter Nights 2, but set at the beach section my family owns.  The main character, other than myself, was a slightly chubby (but more curvy) short brunette, dressed in sort of thin chainmail armour.  She was a cleric or priest or druid, druid I think, like in NwN2.  Nerdy, I know.  She reminds me of sort of Elanee from the game in her "role" but she resembles most closely a girl I know from real life, who is similar in appearance.  In any case, we are running around having sort of adventures.

Throughout the dream when I am close to her, I put my arm around her soft waist and her hips and hug her a bit, and sometimes hold her close.  My arms and hands stray to her breasts, rubbing them lightly through the chainmail - she;&#39;s sstill very soft.  It&#39;s subtle enouch so that it could be taken as merely clingy affectionateness, or sexual advances.  In the dream, I am making tentative sexual advances, and she seems to be receptive.  She&#39;s more passive than anything, but still, it&#39;s nice to feel how soft and warm she is.   :smiley:   At some point, towards the end of the dream, I nuzzle her neck a bit.  She seems to like it.  This dream left me feeling really good when I woke up, just sort of warm and fuzzy and wistful.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

23 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Very low vividity // Very short length // Impression
Title: "NwN2 Party"

Another nwn2 dream, had a party of people.  cleric, wizard, fighter, etc.

23 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Weed Roadtrip"

At beach going with a group of friends, like those with Aussie D, to smoke weed for the night and have party.  Drive around Mrngi coast road and I find old hippie couple who take us down secret trail to beach clearing to let us smoke weed there.  We have carload of weed like from Lock Stock.  Blastic bad full of raw leaves, and also smallewr bag with processed ground leaves.  I argue with people over being able to go buy grainwaves for munchies.

23 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Medium length // Sexual Dream
Title: "Ganghouse Intercourse"

May have preceded Dream 2 and been part of prologue.  In big sort of family ganghouse or something, courtyard below with people and marijuana, I&#39;m up in a sort of house on the wall living there.  Like something from Hitman game.  Anyway, there&#39;s two women in the house, one of whom is a subserviant type slave, another is her sister in law or something.  Her brother in the courtyard.  Anyway I&#39;m basically having sex with the subserviant woman.  The DCs refer to it as "rape" but it;&#39;s weird, because she&#39;s willing.  But the sisterinlaw objects because she wants to know if I love the woman I&#39;m having sex with, her sisterinlaw.  I reply that I don&#39;t know, and I take her out to a canopied walkway above the courtyard, push her against a pole, and have sex with her again.  It feels like a videogame, this part.  Weird.  Her brother is watching from ther courtyard below.  The sister in law objects but then the guys in the courtyard pipe up and say it&#39;s no biggie, as they&#39;ve all used her for sex.  Even her brother.  ::?:   This dream was surreal and at points barely made sense.  I was like "WTF" throughout it and only at times did I actually feel like I was the main character of this dream.  A lot of it was third person.

This was a weird dream, not as vivid as Dream 2.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey Blue.

It&#39;s been a while. I just wanted to say that Cleric Romance dream was so nice. Last time I remember feeling like that I laid with my nude pet guy in a field. We didn&#39;t do anything but lay there and it felt so amazing. I&#39;d say the feeling was better than any sexual experience and it lingered with me when I woke up too. 

I need another one of those dreams.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah, I like those types of dreams too.  It&#39;s a pity I get them only rarely.

Well, I have had reasonable recall the past few nights, though only one dream I bothered writing down.  Bad journalling, I know&#33;

 		25 - April - ???? // Non-lucid // High vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "KITTENS&#33;&#33;&#33;"

I&#39;m in my lounge with Taz, and a bunch of other cats, including a small grey kitten.  In this game, we&#39;ve gotten a whole lot of cats from somewhere.  It&#39;s awesome, but I worry about Taz getting maybe jealous.  There&#39;s a big ginger tom that seems to be his counterpart.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

30 - April - 0800 // Non-lucid // High vividity // Medium length // Standard Dream
Title: "High School Redux"

I&#39;m in a big old run-down building that looks strangely like the old assembly hall from my old high school, which I have not been in for... ummm... must be nearly four and a half years now?  No, three and a half.  Anyway I&#39;m running up a stairwell trying to get to class on time.  The stairwell has many levels and I can see down the middle to the floor.  One of my friends, M**** (NB: Anonymise later) is running ahead of me.  I&#39;m carrying my red bag and it has a hole in one side, like in real life but bigger, and my ringbound diary falls out, along with another object I cannpot remember.  I pause and consider going back but instead continue, and talk to M**** about when I might be able to go back and get it, and how I don&#39;t want to leave it on the floor for two long in the school hall in case somebody comes along and steals it, but M***** tells me that it&#39;s quiet between classes and that no-one will be able to take it, and that the teacher we have doesn;t mind people ducking out in tghe middle of class and coming back, and that he will think I am just taking a toilet break.  I consider this to be a good idea.  The lecture theater we are in is much more like one from uni rather than a classroom from my high school.  It reminds me of the lecture theater I was in a few semesters back for my Russian History paper, the one in the Biology building.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Well, over the past few days, my dreaming has been through the roof.  I think I know why, too.  Anyway, here are my dreams for the last three days.  I would have more, but I&#39;ve been lazy journalling despite my good recall.  Oh, and I had a lucid as well, and flew.  Yay&#33;

1 - March - 0800 // Non-lucid // Low vividity // Low length // Standard Dream
Title: "Character Classes"

Can&#39;t remember the main content of this dream due to lazy journalling.  Essentially, though, it&#39;s me on NWN (a game) and I&#39;m creating a new character class.  Nerdy, I know.

A few other dreams here I didn&#39;t journal.  But, the ones from the next night:

2 - March - 0800 // Lucid // High vividity // Long length // DILD
Title: "Nurse Murder Flying"

<span style="color:#000080">I was in a  hospital, the corridors, and everything is very vivid. I&#39;m running through corridors and trying to find somewhere to  hide, though I have no idea what from.  Something is chasing me.  I duck into a  room and there&#39;s a woman there - she&#39;s wearing a nurse&#39;s uniform, and has short brown hair, I think. I&#39;m half-running half-hiding  half-exploring.  And I panic for  some reason, it&#39;s like she is going to scream and alert my pursuers to my presence, so I put my hands around her throad and squeeze and strangle her.  VERY odd for me, I almost never have violence in my dreams.  She just sort of  falls to the floor like a ragdoll. Looking back, I have no idea what I was doing.  It was just such an odd, hazy, panicked dream.

So I exit the  hospital go down to the road and panic, thinking "Oh my god, oh my god, I KILLED  SOMEONE&#33;"  And I&#39;m running  and panicing and then I realise: "Oh, haha. This  is just a dream, no wonder. I would never kill someone&#33;"  And I try to  force myself to wake up from the nightmare.   This is a sensation like I get when I&#39;ve WILDED and can feel my real-eyes as well as my dream-eyes. I try to sort of  "reach out" to my sleeping body and wake up, like, I try to wake up from the  dream.  I open my eyes,  and I think I have.  I actually think I DID manage to open my real eyes for a second, and my vision swims.  But I have a FA and go straight into another scene.

I walk  outside and start wandering around, and I semi-realise I&#39;m asleep again.  So, at this  point I have semi-lucidity.  I&#39;m in a residential area with sloping hills and trees and powerlines, etc.

I decide to fly.  It&#39;s really cool.  Hard to control.  I lift up from  the ground and hover and lean forwards to go forwards.  Doing so is all through an effort of will, nothing more.  </span>I started to get  the hang of it but it was more like controlled hovering than flying.  I manage to fly/hober/glide down a road, and am a few meters above people, who are looking at me in awe.  It gives me such a sense of power to be flying over them, even if it is shaky.  I&#39;m more hovering than anything.

It&#39;s exhilerating.  I lean further forwards and try to get vertical, like superman, and I nearly do so, but my speed gets out of control and there is a tree coming up.  I just manage to fly above the tree, but it;s close.  I wake up at this point.  I stay awake for a few minutes, then go back to sleep.

 2 - March - 0800 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "School Talk Milkshake"

This dream involves a milkshake.  At university.  And I&#39;m talking to someone.  Other than that, I can&#39;t remember anything else save the milkshake, which was extremely yummy.  Starwberry.  I didn;t write much down for this entry.


 2 - March - 0800 // Non-lucid // Medium vividity // Short length // Standard Dream
Title: "Beach Swimming Cats"

Again, the content of this dream title is about the extent of what I wrote in my DJ.  My recall seems really good recently, but I need to remember to write the damned things DOWN right after I wake up.

3 - March - 0800 // Non-lucid // Very high vividity // Medium length // Romantic Dream
 Title: "Old Flame at the Beach"

This dream is really heartwrenching.  I&#39;m at the beach for some reason.  Some of my relatives are there, though who is kind of unimportant.  More important is the other person atr the beach.  Totally unexpected is Naiire, a very attractive girl I used to have a thing for.  She doesn;t know the beach or my family, and seeing her there is a big shock.  Somehow, she is there though, visiting with some of my relatives, staying at the beach.  I somehow construct in my mind an excuse that becomes reality - I have to go home for a day, and will drive back later.  I debate with myself whether or not I should go over and talk to her.  But, I get the feeling that she would respond negatively. It&#39;s just so heartwrenching that she&#39;s so near, yet so distant, and also weird that she;s in this place, the beach, which is like my home.  It&#39;;s upsetting to have someone make the beach like - hostile territory.  The emotional impact of this dream is hard to explain, and qould require some detailed personal details, so I&#39;ll abstain from doing so.  But, suffice it to say that this dream left me very melancholy.  Bittersweet.  Agh.

62acfed6b52f2f2caf67af4f611a35ebb312ff9a46130359ca

----------

